#ubuntu-se 2011-10-17
<Barre> gonatt kanalen..
<kosmick> snark
<Coffe> är ju morgon nu ju
<Coffe>  /sudo ntpupdate barre ntp.su.se
<gorgo> godmorgon
<Kirill^> Morrn
<gorgo> så har ni installerat 11.10 ? :D
<gorgo> hum funderar på en motorola Atrix :D
<antii> gorgo: ja
<gorgo> gött :D
<phnom> Morrn
<whomee> mörr
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<amelia> morrn!
<SoEasy> Morn morn
<SoEasy> ser att jag suttit på denna chat hela helgen :P glömde logga ut på jobbet haha
<itmannen> amelia  Tycker du inte det är dags att byta datum för nästa LoCo-möte ?
<itmannen> amelia  Nästa möte är onsdagen den 9:e november 20:30 - 21:30
<amelia> itmannen: det är inte mitt jobb att hålla ordning på det.
<amelia> itmannen: de som är ansvariga för mötet och tiderna får meddela när nästa möte är så kan jag ändra.
<itmannen> amelia  Men det väl du som ändrar här ?
<larsemil> idag fyller delhage år! hipp hipp hurraa!
<amelia> itmannen: inte bara jag.
<amelia> itmannen: det finns fler, fortfarande...
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Men förra gången var det du som ändrade
<amelia> itmannen: jaså?
<Markslap> itmannen: Men som hon sa, det finns fler som sköter sådant.
<larsemil> även om de flesta typ slutat hänga här och man egentligen borde ta tag i det där lite.
<larsemil> IMO.
<itmannen> amelia  ja just det. Men gör det inte då om det är för jobbigt för en OP
<larsemil> vet inte om barre och heman har, men de borde ha, helt klart.
<amelia> itmannen: sluta vara så otrevlig istället, surgubbe.
<itmannen> amelia  Nä jag är inte sur allas :) jag skrev arra att du inte behöver göra det. Vi får väl vänta och se om någon vill ta på sig denna ofantliga uppgift
<amelia> itmannen: jag menade mer att om du hade öppnat hela denna diskussionen med "kan inte du byta datum för nästa möte i topic till blabla?" istället för en spydig kommentar så hade man ju varit betydlig mer villig att ändra.
<amelia> itmannen: och om du dessutom hade förstått att op inte är synonymt med amelia så hade det ju varit kalas.
<amelia> itmannen: men lite vanlig hyfs och trevlighet räcker nog en bit på vägen om det är svårt för dig att klara av båda sakerna samtidigt.
<larsemil> amelia: god morgon
<amelia> hej larsemil
<itmannen> amelia Tror du det är för mig personligen det ska ändras ? Det är för gemenskapens skull. Det har faktiskt gått 5 dagar sen mötet var
<larsemil> amelia: jag såg att det är ett inaktuellt datum som står för nästa loco-möte i topic. Har du lust att ändra det när du får tid över? Annars frågar jag någon annan op. :)
<amelia> larsemil: sure.
<larsemil> amelia: grymt. nästa möte är tydligen 9:e nov, 20.30 - 21.30
 * larsemil hoppas itmannen ser och lär.
<amelia> larsemil: tack, jag fixar.
<itmannen> Ska man måsta smöra och kräla för att få något gjort för gemenskapen. Suck
<itmannen> larsemil  Trams
<amelia> itmannen: nej, man ska bara vara lite trevlig.
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! http://is.gd/8K59x1 | R.I.P Dennis Ritchie, tack för allt! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<larsemil> idag tror jag är en dag när jag sätter ignore på itmannen. för att slippa reta upp mig på saker och ting
<itmannen> larsemil  Helt ok för min del
<gorgo> nu ska vi vara snälla :)
<Markslap> larsemil: HÃ¥ller med.
<gorgo> det är ju trots allt måndag
<Markslap> DOne
<itmannen> Härligt. Då slipper man åsikter från dom :D
<amelia> larsemil: fått igång switcharna? eller har inte bamsefar hjälp dig med nättattandet än? :)
<itmannen> Fråga. Om man har WiFI och 3G i sin mobil och ansluter. Hur vet man att det är WiFi som nyttjas och inte 3G ?
<larsemil> amelia: hmm. det är nog lite både och. Jag har inte satt upp någon access till dem ännu heller så.. Step by step. Har uttag nog ännu även om det vore schysst med switch i varje rack.
<phnom> itmannen: I alla vettiga telefoner borde den föredra wifi framför 3g. Det lättaste sättet att kolla är nog att undersöka trafiken på routern.
<whomee> fifasen att vara tillbaka i kalla sverige efter semester
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. Så du menar att den borde ta det som är snabbast med automatik
<phnom> Det beror på hur det är implementerat i telefonen. Den borde föredra wifi över 3g hursom.
<Coffe> nej, nu ska jag hitta mig ett nytt jobb.
<larsemil> whomee: vart varit?
<itmannen> Men jag blir lite förbryllad för både 3G och WiFi ikonerna dra igång
<larsemil> Coffe: men det måste vara ett proxmoxjobb!
<Coffe> larsemil,  nepps, men helst
<itmannen> Men men . Det mås så vara med det. Jag får göra ett besök på affären idag. Om dom nu vet :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> larsemil: ah. :)
<phnom> itmannen: Det är ingen sån häftig 3G ikon som blinkar när den puttar trafik då?
<phnom> För isåfall ser du ju om den blinkar när du surfar med wifi igång.
<itmannen> phnom  Nja häftig vet jag inte. men den rör på sig iaf :)
<phnom> Jag behöver en driver för SQLite i Java, någon som har några tips på en de vet funkar?
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<whomee> larsemil: cypern :) familjesemester
<itmannen> whomee  Nu kör jag snart om dig :)
<larsemil> whomee: vad trevligt
<larsemil> HeMan: morrn!
<itmannen> Dags att släpa mig ut med doggy. Och sen till telefonaffären. Adjö.
<SoEasy> itmannen:  har du kul med din dog? :>
<itmannen> SoEasy  det är iof inte min. Vi är hundvakter till imorgon. men visst är det lite roligt
<SoEasy> Ja vet du sa det i fredags :P haha
<SoEasy> du verkade inte så glad över den då xD
<itmannen> SoEasy  Jo jag är det. Men jag ligger illa till hos min hustru för jag glömde att tala om det :D
<itmannen> >> Gone
<whomee> itmannen: ja har inte kört på typ 2 veckor ^^
<whomee> larsemil: ja fasen, gött med en riktig sommar på hösten .. med bad o öl varje dag.
<SoEasy> haha!
<larsemil> fint liv. -minus att jag inte dricker öl
<qetuR> jag använder idag gnome 3 och gnome-shell till mitt ubuntu, kommer jag kunna uppdatera utan hussle till 11.10?
<SoEasy> Vilken version sitter du på nu?
<phnom> qetuR: Ptja, unity leker iaf snällt med gnome-shell i 11.10, så gnome-shell finns numer i de vanliga reposarna.
<phnom> Så det beror på hur mycket ful magi du har använt i din nuvarande.
<qetuR> phnom, vad klassas som fulmagi?
<qetuR> använda paket utanför repos?
<SoEasy> lol
<Coffe> gnome-shell fungerar bra i 11.10
<qetuR> hatar att uppdatera ubuntu när man confat det lite själv
<qetuR> kommer ju bricka hela skiten
<qetuR> helt övertygad
<phnom> Word.
<phnom> har inte uppgraderat min laptop än, classic blir ju helt mongo =/
<qetuR> classic vadå?
<phnom> gnome 2
<SoEasy> Gnome 2 fanns väl inte ens som val i 11.10?    det fanns som val i 11.04 att logga in med "klassisk" miljö
<phnom> SoEasy: Nä, men det går att installera. Fast jag kunde inte konfa panelerna i det :/ Så jag undersökte det inte närmare.
<SoEasy> phnom:  Nej men det vet jag :P bara dumt att det inte finns med tycker jag :P
<phnom> Mm
<Kirill^> delhage: Var verkligen inte lätt att fixa en purchase order för Red Hat inte... O_o
<delhage> Kirill^: vad?
<Kirill^> Men när jag reggade för kurserna så tog jag Purchase Order, snacka om omständigt. O_o
<delhage> antagligen enklare att köpa via ÅF
<Kirill^> Vi är ju ÅF, men nya så... =/
<delhage> ok
<speakman> Nån fler som kör Skype?
<speakman> För övrigt är det mega-fail av Ubuntu att inte bygga in en guide till Unity. Jag tror på idén men folk blir ju livrädda när dom måste "börja om" att lära sig.
<speakman> Gnome 2/Classic är för övrigt övergett av sina utvecklare och "gnome-fallback" ser bajs ut i Ubuntu (vilket man också bör förvänta sig)
<speakman> Själv har jag fått igång Xmonad med unity-2d-panel och det ser riktigt bra ut hittills.
<SoEasy> k
<speakman> Så för er som saknar Gnome 2 (Classic): lär er Unity! Värt varenda av de tio minuterna :)
<Kimmen> jag saknar panelerna
<speakman> hade förvisso CPU-mätare å lite annat i min panel som jag också saknar, men det ser ju väldigt slickt ut nu å andra sidan.
<speakman> Är lite sugen att prova multi seat hemma. Så kan man lägga alla investeringar i _en_ maskin för hela familjen. ;)
<Kimmen> är ju inte helt fel =)
<speakman> istället för tre datorer med 4GB ram så en dator med 24GB. Osv... ;)
<speakman> 8GB menade jag
<delhage> Kirill^: vilket bolag jobbar du på?
<kodein> just, är det så att multiseat fungerar än?
<speakman> kodein: ja det verkar så
<speakman> kodein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<speakman> undra bara om det går att binda en viss usb-hub till en viss "seat". Det hade varit awesome
<Kimmen> borde gå att hacka till, är det inte så att man specar i ex. xorg.conf varje säte?
<Kirill^> Sogeti :)
<Kirill^> delhage: Sogeti*
<delhage> Kirill^: visst ja
<Kirill^> delhage: ;)
<Kirill^> brb
<speakman> Kirill^: Sogeti? Var nånstan?
<speakman> +s
<speakman> Och vilken avdelning?
<kodein> speakman: udevregler?
<speakman> kodein: oj, utanför min kompetens är jag rädd. Men udev är ju flexibelt så...
<phnom> speakman: I can has tutorial för xmonad i unity?
<speakman> phnom: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Unity_2D
<speakman> Den skrevs parallellt med att vi var ett gäng i #xmonad som just uppgraderat och sedan misslyckats få igång Xmonad :)
<phnom> speakman: Tack, ska försöka adaptera det till i3
<speakman> i3?
<phnom> Annan fönsterhanterare.
<phnom> :)
<kodein> är det nåt ion-derivat?
<Kirill^> speakman: Sundsvall ^^
<larsemil> någon som kör xubuntu? har bindat ctrl + alt + t för att öppna terminal. Hade gärna velat att cursorn var där då också.
<phnom> kodein: Nope.
<phnom> http://i3wm.org/
<phnom> Nu, lunch.
<kodein> det ser mer ut som wmii, ja...
<Itmannen-mobil> Test
<Itmannen-mobil> Verkar funka från däckverksan
<Itmannen-mobil> Eller ?
<Birdstream> Itmannen-mobil: funkar..
<Itmannen-mobil> Tack
<Birdstream> förresten är det nån som vet hur man får tidsstämplar i XChat att funka?
<Itmannen-mobil> Bra så jag hålla koll på er även om jag inte är hemma
<SoEasy> Inställningar i xChat bara
<SoEasy> finns som val under första menyn. "timestamp"
<Itmannen-mobil> Gå in i inställningar
<Birdstream> SoEasy: Kom på det precis. Det var längre ner i "loggning" jag kryssat i det. Missade dendär första. Men tack ändå :)
<speakman> Kirill^: åhå - open source-avdelningen?
<SoEasy> Birdstream:  haha okej, var ju enkelt :)
<itmannen> Skönt för nu har jag vintersulorna på. Sku ut i dom vilda skogarna väldigt tidigt imorgon
<itmannen> Ganska festligt att kunna anslut till detta även mobilt
<Kirill^> speakman: Sure that ;)
<Kirill^> Jobbar du inom Sogeti också elelr?
<CasperN> itmannen: se upp för mördar-vargar och bjärvar
<itmannen> CasperN  Finns inga sådana. bara tokiga sk jägare
<Birdstream> itmannen: Vilken mobil irc klient använder du?
<SoEasy> AndroIRC använder jag
<itmannen> Birdstream  jmIrc-0.95 är det jag nyttjar
<phnom> itmannen: För att inte förglömma rovälgen, det är en riktigt blodtörstig best.
<itmannen> Birdstream  I en Sony/Ericsson C905
<phnom> s/\// / FTFY
<Birdstream> Okej. Själv kör jag AndChat. Verkar väl hyfsad iaf! Hur är era, kommer dom någorlunda vettigt förkonfigade eller är det ett helvete med massa inställningar för att få notifications osv?
<CasperN> itmannen: nä, och om det skulle ha funnits så skulle säkert våra jägare utrotat dem ändå
<itmannen> phnom  Det har jag aldrig hört talas om trots mina 57 år :)
<itmannen> CasperN  Amen broder
<Birdstream> Birdstream-mobil: test
<CasperN> enda lagliga jaktvapen borde vara kniv, och enda djur att jaga borde då också vara björn
<Birdstream> Birdstream-mobil: test igen
<itmannen> Birdstream  Funkar bra
<itmannen> CasperN  Eller möjligen en fångstgrop
<CasperN> nä, kniv och närstrid
<Birdstream> itmannen: jmIRC det är java eller?
<CasperN> så det bli lika vilkor
<itmannen> Birdstream  Japp. det är en jar som man drar igång
<Birdstream> itmannen: Nice :)
<itmannen> CasperN  Det kan du förvisso har rätt i
<phnom> CasperN: Isåfall måste man ju ha lika många knivar som björnen har klor, eller vara wolverine.
<itmannen> Birdstream  Hela namnet är jmIrc-0.95.jar. Och jag bara koiperade in din till min mobil och kösrde ing. Sen måsta man så klart ställa in lite
<CasperN> det kan ju få vara en valmöjlighet, om någon ser det praktiskt så
<CasperN> jag tycker inte om sättet jakt bedrivs på, testosteronfyllda gubbar med vapen som sjukter på allt de ser, driver och skrämmer djur, skjuter skitilla och övar sällan på skjutbana.
<CasperN> knappast så att majoriteten lämnar ett litet fotspår på naturen, eller sköter det snyggt och smidigt
<phnom> Nä, den gruppen av jägare borde jagas.
<itmannen> Det stod still först hur jag skulle ansluta till detta nätverk. men det fick jag tips om här
<Coffe> CasperN,  du är verkligen insatt i jakt.. har du oxå sett filmen jägarna ?  visste inte de var en dokumentär :P
<CasperN> Coffe: nej, jag är inte insatt mer än att jag hör vad jägare jag känner säger om andra
<Coffe> så hörsägen med andra ord ?
<CasperN> jag känner ett litet antal jägare som varit väldigt kritiska mot andra
<Coffe> så om jag frågar lite nasister om vad dom tycker om andra,, så är det så sanning ?
<CasperN> sa jag att det var det?
<Coffe> jag gjorde en jämförelse
<itmannen> Tack vare mig så är nu datum för nästa LoCo-möte ändrat :D
<CasperN> en dålig sådan
<madbear> ska vi låta bilarna ta hand om älgar annars eller?
<Coffe> kan göra en annan ..  men då så är det sant att min granne på plan 2 är en redig slampa.. för det har jag hört tanten som bor bredvid mig säga .
<madbear> hahaha
<madbear> Coffe: dagens
<CasperN> att släppa ut 10000 jägare i skogen för att jaga ett fåtal vargar t.ex är ju helt sjukt, att jägare inte inser det kan jag ju förstå
<phnom> itmannen: Helt klart din förtjänst. Du borde få en fryst torsk i brevlådan för det.
<Coffe> ja , men varg jakt och jakt är inte exakt samma ask
<CasperN> samma folk
<Coffe> jag är helt mot varg jakt.. men jakt behövs.
<itmannen> phnom  :D. Ack så rätt du har
<madbear> en slemmig torsk
<madbear> i en brödrost
<CasperN> jakt behövs, och jägare underhåller ofta skog bra
<CasperN> men bättre jakt behövs nog också
<phnom> madbear: Det måste vara en stor brödrost...
<phnom> Eller en liten torsk.
<Coffe> madbear, ksmb ?
<madbear> ksmb ja
<CasperN> hur fan en jaktolycka ens kan inträffa förstår jag inte
<itmannen> phnom  Vad du än gör så kör inte ned madbear i min brevlåda :D
<madbear> Coffe: hade varit bra om jag bara slumpat det där iof
<madbear> :P
<Coffe> CasperN,  är du då lika förundrad över bilolyckor  ?
<phnom> itmannen: Han är väl ingen torsk? Eller...?
<CasperN> Coffe: ja, en hel del bör verkligen inte ha körkort
<Coffe> CasperN,  Amen
<itmannen> phnom  Vad vet jag. Det var en på ett annat forum som påstod det. Så då kanske det är snat :D
<Coffe> jag vill ha min nya dator nu
<itmannen> Coffe  Jag också. Men jag har inte beställt någon ännu
<Coffe> itmannen,  har jag
<itmannen> Coffe  En värsting ?
<Coffe> CasperN,  för att göra ett toalt åtlöje av mig själv.. får man fråga om din ålder mellan tumme pekfinger?
<Coffe> itmannen,  nej , en helt lagom medium 2500K , 8gb ram
<itmannen> Coffe  Aha. men med 8 GB så måste du väl köra en 64-bitars för ha nytta av den mängden
<Coffe> itmannen, öhhh ja .. vem kör 32 ?
<itmannen> Coffe  Det är massor av folk som kör 32
<Coffe> ja jo
<Coffe> men skulle aldrig falla mig in.. installera 32nu
<Coffe> varför skulle man ? har jag missat något ?
<itmannen> Coffe  Ville bara kolla så du var medveten om det :)
<itmannen> Coffe  Och så det inte alla som har stöd för 64 ännu i sina datorer
<Coffe> itmannen,  iofs ..   tack för omtanken :)
<Coffe> detta är en spelmaskin .. så den är tvingad ha wintendows på sig
<itmannen> Coffe  Det ante mig att du pysslade med spel :)
<phnom> Säljs det ens så många cpuer som inte är 64b numer? Förutom atoms och sånt (För vem skulle få för sig att stoppa 8gig minne i en sån=
<itmannen> phnom  Nu nu säljs det nog bara 64. men det är inte alla som har nya datorer
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, men nu har han ju köpt en ny :P
<Coffe> itmannen, ja, har ju även lite fritid ibland.
<Coffe> ska bli kul testa virty  . där den stänger av kraftiga grafikkortet .. när det inte behövs.
<itmannen> phnom  Jag menade rent allmänt
<phnom> Sen är ju den absoluta majoriteten av cpuer knappt 32-bitars, men de räknas ju inte riktigt ;)
<itmannen> phnom  Vad menar du nu ?
<Coffe> dock, kan jag inte bestämma mig för cpu kylning
<madbear> det finns väl en jävla massa cpuer här och där som knappast är 32 bitars
<phnom> itmannen: Inbyggda system, där majoriteten av cpuer säljs
<itmannen> Coffe  men du ska väl ha någon Silnetversion
<phnom> s/säls/finns/
<phnom> gah
<madbear> :P
<Coffe> itmannen,  börjar med singel kort.. om jag får för pissig FPS .. så blir det ett kort till senare.
<madbear> phnom: är det 64 i mobiler än?
<Coffe> madbear, ja , är dom inte de dom senaste ? är ju ialf dual core.
<madbear> s2 har ju dual core ffs
<madbear> :D
<Coffe> 2*16 bitars ?  :P
<Coffe> så 4st gamla nintendo = 32 bitars
<madbear> nejje :P
<Coffe> jävla miss av felia , å deras nya modem, inget stöd för ipv6.
<madbear> alltså det handlar om att adressera minne ju
<madbear> och s2 måste vara 32 för att adressera minnet eller hur
<madbear> 1gb
<madbear> phnom: räkna nu
<Coffe> men dagens dumma fundering då ? är ni redo  ?
<phnom> madbear: Vet faktiskt inte, skulle tro att de är 32 fortfarande
<Coffe> nästa gång tjejen din kallar dig för en nolla.. är det inte en komplimang då ?
<phnom> Tror inte det är riktigt motiverat att trycka in ett 64-bitars chip i en mobil än.
<Coffe> för ända jag vet .. som kan vara både 1 och nolla samtidigt är kvant datorer.. å dom är rätt vassa ? eller tänker jag knas nu :P
<madbear> Coffe: den måste vara 32 för 2^16 är inte mycket minne
<whomee> fasen min orkideé jag fick av jobbet dog under min semester, elaka kollegor som inte tar hand om ens blommor!
<phnom> 2^16 är ju bara 65536 så nä, det blir inte så mycket om man adreserar per byte.
<phnom> madbear: Det behöver man ju inte räkna, alla vet ju att en 32-bitars int har 65535 som max-gräns :P
<phnom> Eller vänta nu...
 * phnom börjar räkna :(
 * phnom slår sig själv med en trosk.
<HeMan> 65535 är ju 16 bitar
<phnom> torsk*
<madbear> mmm
<CasperN> Coffe: försvann en stund, kanske borde diskutera det i offtopic, men detta är nog den värsta mest meningslösa form av jakt jag vet, och det är väl en dröm för många antar jag http://www.svenska-jaktresor.se/fagel_argentina.html  http://www.svenska-jaktresor.se/fagel_england.html
<CasperN> syftet är ju att slå rekord i dödande, varken för att fylla frysen, eller för att äta
<phnom> Jag åberopar tillfällig sinnesförvirring.
<Kirill^> phnom: Ingen fara det... ;)
<itmannen> phnom  Hos vem då ?
<phnom> itmannen: Hos mig, såklart.
<itmannen> phnom  Ok :)
<itmannen> phnom  Det finns så många att välja på så jag var tvungen att fråga :)
<itmannen> Försöker klura ut om jag ansluter via 3G eller WiFi i min mobil
<itmannen> WiFi ikonen är framme och aktiv. Så det borde väl vara den jag ansluter med tycker jag
<itmannen> Men vad dum jag är. Kom på att det framgår när jag kopplar upp mig till detta  vilket nät jag använder :)
<itmannen> Tydligen ska det vara så att mobilen kopplar upp mot det som har bästa fart
<itmannen> Sen ska jag kolla saldot för att se om potten minskat
<itmannen> Japp. helt klart så har jag varit ansluten via min router
<itmannen> Och ingen förändring av potten heller
<phnom> itmannen: Jag sa aldrig att mobilen skulle välja det som har bäst fart, jag sa att den antagligen föredrog wifi framför 3g :P
<itmannen> phnom  Jo jag vet. Det var inte dig jag refereade till
<Kirill^> Hmmm... Har problem med att få igång nätverket på min virtuella RHEL server... =/
<itmannen> Kirill^  Konstigt. Och RHEL som är så bra :)
<Kirill^> ^^
<Kirill^> RHEL är Hardcore ;)
<itmannen> Kirill^  Jaha
<Kirill^> Så det är inte plug 'n play som sagt... ^^
<itmannen> Kirill^  Men man kanske fråga sig hur nra det är när en som du inte får igång det ?
<Kirill^> itmannen: Haha ;) Problem är ju till för att lösas eller hur? ;)
<Kirill^> Därför jag har betalt för att sitta och labba med det jag älskar och brinner för ;)
<Kirill^> Jag klagar inte :D
<itmannen> Kirill^  Precis så
<itmannen> Utgång >>
<Philip5> itmannen: ska du ut och fota höstbilder ;)
<Philip5> ohhhh! kolla! GirlyGirl måste ju bara vara en bra person som verkar köra kde om man får dömma av irc-klienten ;P
<HakanS> Philip5: Datordelarna håller på att packas. Kanske har en ny dator på onsdag.
<HakanS> Philip5: Med Kubuntu 11.10
<Philip5> HakanS: dubbelt upp av det goda alltså
<HakanS> Philip5: Japp.
<Philip5> så kan du börja köra digikam på riktigt sedan också ;)
<HakanS> Digikam och kdenlive.
<Philip5> man ja ju undra när kdenlive 0.8.2 ska komma. den var ju plannerad att släppas i augusti
<Philip5> HakanS: rätt mögigt att de inte fixat så man kan importera från systemkameror i digikam 2.1.1 i det officiella digikampakete med ubuntu 11.10
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur funkar det med digikam när man gör en nyinstallation och för över bilderna till den nya datorn? Kategorisering av bilderna o.s.v.
<Philip5> du kan backa upp digikamdatabasen också om det är mycket sånt som betygsättning som du gjort
<Philip5> lite osäker på vilka data i övrigt som inte ligger i exif-data eller i side cart
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag har faktiskt ingen digital systemkamera. Lever kvar med min Canon F1 New (även om den inte är särskilt ny nu).
<Philip5> används den som usb storage eller överförs bilderna via PTP? vet du?
<Philip5> de har inte kompilerat digikam 2.1.1 med stöd för PTP som man får med libgphoto2
<HakanS> Philip5: Canon F1 New är min gamla systemkamera från 1984.
<kodein> ah, OS-kamera #1
<HakanS> Just precis.
<Philip5> HakanS: är det en sådan här? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d3/Canon_EOS-1V.jpg
<kodein> 1V är porrig
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> men http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/canonf1n/index.htm är nog snarare modellen ifråga
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men den är inte digital eller?
<kodein> Eos-1V är en kamera jag alltid håller lite utkik efter.
<kodein> nej
<Philip5> jag blundar mest för canon kameror ;)
<Philip5> fast jag har faktiskt en canon point and shot
<Philip5> ixus
<kodein> ja, det vore ju hemskt om du skulle se ljuset
<HakanS> Philip5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Canon_F-1_Los_Angeles_Olympics_Edition.jpg
<Philip5> hehe, ja för med systemkamera så är jag nikon all in
<CasperN> ge mig en kamera med något CHDK liknande så blir jag glad oavsett märke :) en systemkamera med scriptmöjligheter vore något det
<speakman> kameror med WLAN verkar bli vanligare.
<HakanS> Philip5: Har en ixus 70 som digital kompakt.
<Philip5> CasperN: canon har ju en del hckade firmwares iaf
 * speakman kör en Ixus 60 som kompakt. Står sig än idag! 
<kodein> CasperN: magic lantern?
<Philip5> HakanS: har en ixus 95 som jag mest har så där i fickan någon gång ibland. typ på vandring eller så
<CasperN> jag älskar möjligheterna CHDK ger, men jag skulle bli glad om den där open source kameran blir något
<CasperN> kodein: nice, kände jag inte till
<kodein> jag har ingen kamera som stöder det, så har inte kunnat prova, men det verkar lite halvfint
<Philip5> själv väntar jag mest på att nikon ska släppa sin nya lite hemliga d800
<Philip5> när den kommer så lämnar jag nog crop sensor-världen
<HakanS> Philip5: Satsar på att vinna en Nikon D5100 i metro photo challenge. ;)
<kodein> tja, jag väntar ju lite och ser hur 5D mk III kommer se ut...
<kodein> har den fina iso-egenskaper kanske det blir en sån istället för 5D2
<CasperN> hoppas på att http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/camera-2.0/ ska leda till något bra i framtiden
<kodein> sånt är alltid lite fint
<kodein> google kör ju med elphel-kameror, som ju är fri mjukvara/hårdvara
<Philip5> HakanS: låter sunt. jag har ju en nikon d7000 och d5100 är ju lite som budgetvarianten med lite med videofinesser
<Philip5> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RANR5hZTBrQ
<Philip5> japaner och 70-tal i reklam
<CasperN> najs
<Philip5> bäst är det nästan när de åker skidor 1.90 in
<CasperN> HAHA
<CasperN> kom precis in på det
<Coffe> Philip5,  är 11.10 repo klart :P
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> har precis börjat på det
<Coffe> jalla
<Philip5> vad saknas mest?
<Coffe> ingen aning
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> håller på med en vettig build av senaste digikam nu
<kodein> Philip5: jodå, jag har tittat igenom
<CasperN> http://www.stratospera.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/verso_sud.jpg
<CasperN> chdk på 39600 meters höjd
<CasperN> rätt coolt för ett amatörprojekt
<speakman> Går det med CHDK att göra kameran till en webbkamera?
<CasperN> det tror jag inte, men jag tror man borde kunna få ut något av gphoto
<CasperN> jag har en vän som skrev något script för ett tag sedan till en nikon slr som tog snapshots och visade upp på skärmen i realtid, men om man kan skriva om det till att fungera som en webbkamera vet jag inte
<larsemil> http://pastebin.ca/2090774 <-- min mysql krashar lite då och då, här är syslog om mysql. någon som vet vad det kan bero på?
<Coffe> larsemil,  kollar
<Coffe> kunde inte valt en past på denna sidan världen :P
<larsemil> Coffe: sry
<larsemil> Coffe: http://destinator.se/mysql.log
<Coffe> larsemil,  , håller den på så hela tiden  ?
<larsemil> Coffe: i princip ja. ibland återhämtar den sig inte och då måste man starta manuellt. så den mår ju inte bra
<Coffe> det ser ut som den om å om igen ... försöker lägga på en uppgradering
<Coffe> larsemil,  när den startar upp nice..
<Coffe> stäng då av den ..
<Coffe> å starta igen.. å kolla va loggen säger då
<larsemil> hang on
<larsemil> Coffe: http://codepad.org/9lHVb0ap
<Coffe> larsemil, ser mycket bättre ut
<Coffe> för nu försökte den inte reparera något
<Coffe> ett annat tips
<Coffe> är att se till att inno kör sin logfil per tabell inte allt i ett.
<larsemil> Coffe: jo jo, men om en halvtimme kommer den att krasha och försöka återskapa det . det gör den automatiskt.
<larsemil> Coffe: den loggen du såg var efter att jag startat upp den fint. inte efter en krash
<Coffe> larsemil,  slänga på en queryy log ?
<larsemil> Coffe: för om den då har krashat så borde man kunna se vid vilken query den krashat?
<Coffe> man kan få lite ledtråd..
<Coffe> sedan är de ju även inställningar i my.cnf .. hur den  är tweakad. vi kör inte integrerade innodb. utan den externa pluginen
<larsemil> Coffe: lust att slå en kik om jag postar dem?
<Coffe> larsemil, jag kan kolla.. men jag har inte sovit sedan kl 7 igår.. så jag lovar inte jag är så skarptänkt just nu
<larsemil> Coffe: haha okej
<larsemil> Coffe: pm!
<Philip5> någon här som gjort en helt nyinstallation av 11.10 och som inte bara uppgraderat från11.04 som kan testa en grej?
<Philip5> funkar eran autocomplete vid kommandon?
<Philip5> om man skriver in t ex  apt-cache och sedan sea + tab tabbar den fram search då?
<Philip5> gjorde den på natty men inte nu med 11.10 :(
<speakman> Philip5: funkar någon completion för dig?
<spacebug-> funkar här Philip5
<Philip5> bara på kommandon men inte per kommando
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du en nyinstallation eller upgrade?
<spacebug-> nyinstallation
<spacebug-> kubuntu 11.10
<Philip5> och du kan tabba med sea så den skriver search?
<Philip5> efter apt-cache
<spacebug-> japp
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> varför vill inte in
<Philip5> min
<spacebug-> sätts väl i /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh ?
<Philip5> har du någon särskild bashrc i din home dir
<spacebug-> ja
<Philip5> inte jag
<HeMan> har du bash-completion-paketet installerat?
<spacebug-> Philip5: men den kopierade jag från min gamla
<spacebug-> men i den sätts inget sånt
<Philip5> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> ah! bash dependar på bash-completion
<HeMan> eller i alla fall rekomenderar
<spacebug-> vad ger:  set | grep BASH_COMPLETION   ?
<Philip5> så, nu funkar det
<Philip5> det var min .bashrc som var störd
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> vet du nån widget för panalen där man snabbt kommer åt de "bokmärken" man gör i dolphin?
<Philip5> menar du places i dolphin?
<spacebug-> precis
<Philip5> brukar inte köra med places så jag har aldrig kollat efter någon
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> kör rätt lite med widget alls
<spacebug-> happ
<spacebug-> fått det rätt så som jag vill ha det nu. https://spacebug.se/filer/desktop.png
<bamsefar> spacebug-: Ful-certifikat :(
<spacebug-> hehe mm
<spacebug-> det går skippa s:et i urlen oxå
<itmannen> spacebug-  Ganska trevlig bakgrund. Borträknat det onödiga :)
<itmannen> Ja platsen blev markerad som otillförlitlig
<Philip5> spacebug-: nu har jag hittat :)
<bamsefar> Fancy :)
<spacebug-> itmannen: borträknat det onödiga? ^^
<spacebug-> Philip5: gött
<bamsefar> Sådär snyggt är ju inte ens mitt snygg-os ju...
<itmannen> spacebug-  Jag menar bara hur jag vill ha det :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: shelf widget
<spacebug-> Philip5: hur/var hittarjag/installerar det?
<spacebug-> itmannen: hehe ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: tror den kanske kommer med plasma-widget-lancelot paketet och sedan har du den som widget
<Philip5> lancelot är en mer fancy kmenu
<Philip5> men den har en shelf också
<spacebug-> ok
<itmannen> spacebug-  Och det är sällan som mina tyckenden gällande utseende fallar andra i smaken :)
<Philip5> du kan välja lite olika grejer som ska visas i dess shelf men default är det inga
<HeMan> Yeah! "And One - Tanz Der Arroganz", Last.fm visste vad jag behövde!
<itmannen> Philip5  Håller du på att göra om DigiKam ?
<spacebug-> sådär ja, tack Philip5
<kodein> den skulle ju bara spela and one för mig, isf
<Philip5> itmannen: bygga om ja
<CasperN> någon som använder rhythmhbox?
<Philip5> spacebug-: hade den vad du ville ha?
<spacebug-> japp
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> najs, kde har allt :D
<itmannen> Philip5  vad är det du då bygger om ?
<spacebug-> Philip5: allt? en pv till mig? hehe
<Philip5> itmannen: uppdaterar lite underliggande paket och lägger till stöd för att kunna importera från systemkameror via libgphoto2 och så blir det digikam 2.2.0 istället för 2.1.1
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> Barre: hur gör man om man vill utöka sin lagring med 40 TB per vecka?
<spacebug-> hittils riktigt nöjd med KDE faktiskt. Va ju ett tag sen jsg körde det som sagt
<Philip5> ja kde4 har kommit långt
<HeMan> Barre: som Library of Congress gör
<CasperN> ingen?
<Philip5> nepp
<CasperN> :(
<Philip5> alla kör från och med nu kde och amarok :D
<antii> nee
<spacebug-> amarok?
<CasperN> jo, amarok är nice
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. tack  så mycket för detta.
<HeMan> CasperN: jag körte rhythmbox förr
<Philip5> itmannen: inte gjort än
<spacebug-> audacious!
<itmannen> Philip5  Nä men tids nog :)
<CasperN> jag har en störande grej i rhythmbox, den vill scanna igenom alla låtar varje gång jag startar programmet
<CasperN> jag tycker inte att den ska göra det
<CasperN> men kan inte lösa det
<itmannen> CasperN  Det lär du kunna ställa in själv om den ska
<CasperN> och att jag kör ryhytmbox är pga att det är gratis last.fm i programmet :)
<CasperN> jag har inte stött på det i andra program, men om ni känner till det så tipsa gärna :)
<HeMan> CasperN: men bara 30 låtar va?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> hur många jag vill
<HeMan> ok
<CasperN> finns ingen 30 låtar spärr
<CasperN> som det annars är
<HeMan> jag kör "vanliga" Last.fm som ligger i repot, men jag betalar iofs
<itmannen> Kallas visst att cracka :D
<Kirill^> delhage: amelia: hur fasen konverterar jag en .deb till .rpm under RHEL om jag inte får tag på alien? O_o
<CasperN> en annan sak är att istället för en vanlig låtslumpning så visar den en lista av låtar, så man kan välja själv
<CasperN> av utbudet från last.fm alltså
<Philip5> itmannen: så ska jag nog skriva en buggrapport till digikam
<Philip5> ta dem i kragen och allt sånt där
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. Det låter bra det. För ibland verkar det bli lite tokigt :) Nu kommer jag på rak arm inte ihåg vad det var.
<Philip5> itmannen: då får du ge mer feedback. de är tacksamma för det om man gör vettiga detaljerade feedbacks i buggrapporter om sånt som inte råkar funka
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. jag har nog varit för lat. Och en massa annat tok i hjärnan.
<itmannen> På tal om musik. Jag lyssnar iof sällan på musik. men detta webbalternativ som jag har installerat är väldigt bra. http://sockso.pu-gh.com/
<itmannen> Man gör det alltså vie en egen server hemma
<speakman> banne mig startade inte Last.fm via Rhythmbox! <3
<speakman> fast vänta nu - gäller fortfarande 30 låtar-gränsen?
<speakman> €30 i månaden? de e fan inte långt ifrån gratis!
<kodein> låt greklandskrisen härja några veckor till så...
<itmannen> Och då kan man gå in via vilken dator som helst för att lyssna som sitt enorma musikarkiv. Iof kan man dela ut också om man lämnar ut rätt länk :)
<CasperN> men då kopierar man ju inte, så piratkopiering kan det ju inte vara
<amelia> Kirill^: det gör du inte.
<amelia> Kirill^: vad är det för specialare du behöver som bara finns som .deb?
<speakman> CasperN: du tillgängliggör vilket är ett mycket värre brott ;)
<speakman> CasperN: http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/nyheter/fallande-dom-i-unikt-upphovsrattsfall
<HeMan> speakman: €3 är det väl?
<HeMan> speakman: eller $3 eller £3 beroende på vad man väljer
<Kirill^> amelia: Drivare till min handelsbankendosa =/
<Kirill^> Iofs, kan ju be dem skapa
<Kirill^> amelia: Iofs, kan ju be dem skicka mig filerna löst, så fixar jag en egen *.rpm fil ;)
<amelia> Kirill^: konstigt att de inte har rpm... men hur som helst skulle jag nog rekommendera att paka upp .deb-paketet istället för att installera det.
<amelia> Kirill^: på så vis kan du lägga filerna som du vill.
<Kirill^> amelia: Ahaa, sant det :D
<itmannen> amelia  är fröken på bättre humör nu ? :)
<speakman> HeMan: oj jag menade €3 ! :D
<kodein> låter ju bättre
<HeMan> speakman: fast när man lix kör med utländsk valuta så tar man den billigaste
<speakman> lix?
<HeMan> speakman: när jag betalade valde jag $
<speakman> ah nu *pling*
<itmannen> Nu är det någon som hällt bromolja i men folding. Som det verkar iaf
<itmannen> Återgå till annan verksamhet
<speakman> itmannen: verkar vara något med ditt tangentbord också
<MrMind> har ett nvidia kort i min stationära och i ubuntu 11.10 får jag välja om jag ska använda "current version" eller "post-release version", är det säkrast att använda "current version"? vad hade ni valt?
<MrMind> drivrutiner alltså
<speakman> post-release
<speakman> spontant
<spacebug-> jag kör current-version (recommended)
<Philip5> kanske skulle porta senaste nvidia till 11.10 också
<spacebug-> hur går det med audacious? :)
<Philip5> har donat med att fixa till digikam nu först
<spacebug-> oki
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<madbear> sup dawgy dawg realubot
<realubot> madbear: Hehe
<realubot> madbear: Det är helt ok.
<realubot> madbear: Hur är läget med den galne björnen idag då?
<madbear> dä ä fintä
<realubot> madbear: Vaktar du kanalen eller vad gör du?
<madbear> ja
<realubot> Ok. Så inte några sunkiga Windows-users slinker in.
<madbear> typ
<realubot> Mm.
<madbear> brölar som en riktig björn åt dom
<realubot> Det är bra. Man kan lita på dig.
<madbear> du vet inte som mowgly
<realubot> Jag ska fixa lite käk nu.
<madbear> utan som baloo
<madbear> gört
<realubot> Mm. Du tillhör dom hårda björnarna.
<realubot> Det är inte dig Berghagen sjunger om i teddybjörnen Fredriksson.
<madbear> verkligen inte!
<realubot> Mm. Precis.
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> "det är inget nagelack på den karln" som fotbollskommentatorn sa om olof mellberg i sverigematchen ;)
<Barre> HeMan: man bygger upp en autonom objekt lagring som i princip sköter sig själv. Det enda man hör är att addera kapacitet. D.v.s. ett lagringsmiln
<jesper85m> hjälp tack. kan inte ansluta till mitt trådlösa
<Barre> HeMan: *moln
<jesper85m> alla andra grejer i lägenheten kan men inte denna nu bara helt sådär
<jesper85m> finns det nån diagnostik att köra och kolla eller?
<realubot> jesper85m: Tips för att ge oss info om ditt wifi: sudo lshw -c network; ifconig -a; rfkill list; lsb_release -a
<realubot> !pastebin ª jesper85m
<ubot2> realubot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realubot> !pastebin | jesper85m
<ubot2> jesper85m: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jesper85m> pastebin vet ja .-)
<jesper85m> jag surfar på min mobils hotspot nu skall jag avsluta den först eller?
<realubot> jesper85m: Ja.
<jesper85m> ok brb
<jesper85m> back
<jesper85m> http://pastebin.com/g9aW9Hmp
<jesper85m> kan det ha nått med och göra att min router precis uppdatera sig själv?
<jesper85m> realubot & ubot2 ser ni nått?
<realubot> Jag hinner inte hjälpa dig nu men posta resultatet av kommandona så kanske någon kan hjälpa dig. Googla gärna på nätverkskortet och ubuntu.
<realubot> jesper85m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<realubot> Ditt kort står ju med som supported devices här i.a.f.
<realubot> jesper85m: Har wifi fungerat innan med Mint/Ubuntu på datorn?
<realubot> jesper85m: Har du startat om datorn sedan routern uppdaterade sig?
<jesper85m> aa igår, satte på datan nu och den funkar inte. men mobilen och tjejens mac funkar
<realubot> jesper85m: Det kanske har något med att routern har ppdaterat sig ja. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> jesper85m: Du kan ju alltid testa att avinstallera och intsallera network-manager igen.
<jesper85m> hehe funkar ju på min netook med linux på
<realubot> jesper85m: Mm. Jag vet inte vad som är fel.
<jesper_> hehe funkar ju på denna linux burken
<jesper_> teknikens under
<jesper85m_> it works now. i uninstalled the driver
<jesper85m_> oj fel
<jesper85m_> hehe va bara att avinstallera för det skulle funka out of the box i mint 11 ?!
<jesper85m_> fan skulle vilja a ubuntus inloggnings skärm asså
<SoEasy> Är mint bra?
<SoEasy> Vad gör den bättre än "alla andra"
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy,  ingen aning, har aldrig använt det
<jesper85m_> SoEasy: inte en blekaste. men tycker bara min data funka bättre med en gång efter installation än ubuntu
<maxjezy> mint är som ubuntu fast en annan meny
<maxjezy> samt lite extra program
<SoEasy> Hur?
<SoEasy> Vad? :P
<maxjezy> och java och flash installerat out of box
<maxjezy> codecs osv.
<SoEasy> hmm det är bra
<jesper85m_> mm allt funka med en gång. annars e det ubuntu i en annan kostym
<E3-Fisk> Kan väl rekomenderas som jesper85m_  säger, till nybörjare :)
<SoEasy> jesper85m_:  är det verkligen så bra då?              E3-Fisk   vad kör du för distro som är så svår då?
<E3-Fisk> Slackware. hehe
<SoEasy> Vet jag itne ens vad det är E3-Fisk
<jesper85m_> SoEasy: atta alla drivisar osv funkar e ju en bra grej slipper ju massa huvudvärk i början
<E3-Fisk> En av dom första linux distro, från 93 tror jag
<E3-Fisk> http://www.slackware.com/
<E3-Fisk> rekomenderar INTE det om ni finner något alls svårt på ubuntu eller mint
<SoEasy> hahah ok :P
<jesper85m_> jag tänkte köra slackware vid sidan om senare så jag "lär" mig linux
<E3-Fisk> Haha det är inte det enklaste :P
<E3-Fisk> finns inget som heter apitude ^^
<jesper85m_> vafan nu försvann klockan för det blen nått fel. hade bara alternativet att ta bort klockan
<einand> kan man få tag på ubuntus usb-creation program för windows någonannan stans?
<jesper85m_> här e precis vad som hände mig https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/783537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783537 in linuxmint "WnckletFactory::ShowDesktopApplet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jesper85m> vad görs
<Kurdistan> itmannen (b1) realubot (b2) vad görs?
<tzabar> letar efter php, mysql, js... programmerare... ngn intresserad?
<x_link> ngn...jäkla länge sedan jag såg folk skriva så =)
<tzabar> 8-)
<R2D21> Enkel guide hur man installerar ett program? har en .sh fil mm
<Kurdistan> R2D21: prova få rättigheter.
<Kurdistan> sedan öppna från terminalen när du kryssar in rättigheter
<Kurdistan> annars ställ dig i den mappen .sh finns
<Kurdistan> skriv sh dinfil.sh
<larsemil> tzabar: vad är det du är i behov av och har du råd att betala?
<Philip5> itmannen: nu har jag varit iväg och köpt något som jag vet att du skulle vilja ha :)
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså nu tittar du fram... då vet man vart man hittar dig snart då
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kamera?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tillbehör
<Kurdistan> Philip5: blev inte chockad :).
<Philip5> nepp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad görs?
<Philip5> du får fråga vad itmannen tänkt skaffa och vill ha men inte haft råd i fotoväg
<Philip5> eller menar du vad jag gör och inte vad den gör?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes vad du gör.
<Philip5> har precis dragit i mig en pizza
<Philip5> så nu ska jag jäsa
<Kurdistan> Philip5: oj oj. mums. :)
<Philip5> jovars, jag var tokhungrig så det fick bli pizza. gå från noll blodsocker till tokmycket blodfetter
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du bränner det när du tar bilder.
<Kurdistan> pizza är inte så farlig om man inte tar dressing
<Philip5> dressing och dressing... bea.sås  :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad nyttigt av dig. :)
<Philip5> japp
<x_link> Philip5: Kan man ta 1500:- för en HTC Desire?
<Squarism> Philip5, faktiskt har jag gått o blivit slukad av ett xboxspel - så stackars coh har fått samla dam i en vecka+
<x_link> Philip5: Riktigt fint skick, inte en enda repa på skärmen och allt som följde med mobilen när jag köpte den medföljer.
<Squarism> Philip5, Dark Souls
<Squarism> heter det
<x_link> Så 1500:- är väl rätt OK antar jag, tror priset på Blocket ligger på 1800:- och uppå.
<Philip5> Squarism: är det därför det flyter så bra på deras serverar när du inte ligger och spammar den
<Kurdistan> x_link: glöm inte dansen.
<Squarism> haha
<Kurdistan> kanske inte kan bevittna din dans
<Kurdistan> men glöm ej
<Philip5> x_link: ingen aning. själv skulle jag inte köpa en begagnad mobil
<Kurdistan> någon som vet hur man kan se hur länge ens installation har varat?
<Kurdistan> glömt när jag formatera
<x_link> Kurdistan: Hehe
<x_link> Philip5: Inte jag heller. Men många som gör det.
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) bra att du inte glömmer din skyldighet.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Nu är jag i läge att installera. Det finns en install.sh fil i mappen jag står i
<maxjezy> x_link, den kostar ju 2200 typ på nätet
<Kurdistan> R2D21: ja då gör du som jag beskrev.
<Kurdistan> högerklicka
<maxjezy> ta 2000
<Kurdistan> fixa rättigheter
<Kurdistan> sedan markerar du att den ska köras från terminal. något i den stilen.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Ahh jag e där med terminalen :-P
<Kurdistan> det borde installeras
<Kurdistan> kanske man måste hålla trycka enter
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Om jag skriver i terminalen då: sudo sh install.sh?
<Kurdistan> R2D21: sudo ./dinfil.sh
<Kurdistan> R2D21: det borde också fungera.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Thx
<Barre> HeMan: har du en länk till var du läste om den tillväxten?
<x_link> Kurdistan: =)
<x_link> maxjezy: Vill bara få sålt den, så tänkte ta lite mindre.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: snart finns blender nya i distro x repo.
<realubot> SoEasy: Det som gör Mint "bra" är att: 1. Det har ett snyggt utseende (klassisk desktop ej Unity/Gnome 3). 2. Det har många codecs m.m. förinstallerade. 3. Det finns med olika skivbordsmiljö, t.ex. LXDE och Gnome. 4. Debian-versionen är en rolling release (tror jag).
<realubot> Kurdistan: b1 och b2? Är det bananer i pyjamas du syftar på? :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes. :)
<R2D21> Jag gillade mint men det är kbuntu på testmaskinen just nu och det känns ganska trevligt.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: kde är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> är det senaste kubuntu du kör?
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Nej jag har inte uppdaterat den på länge. Det är en bärbar jag har ubuntu och kbuntu på jobbet och visar om folk har frågor osv.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: nice.
<Kurdistan> tror den inbitna windows användaren lär känna sig mer hemma med kubuntu
<Kurdistan> men jag hatar kick-start menyn eller så heter den kick-off.
<Kurdistan> jag ändrar :) alltid till classic
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Ja det blir lite mer och visa än bara bilder. Vi får inte heller köra youtube på jobbdatorerna.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: :) så du kan inte lyssna på kurdisk musik?
<Kurdistan> :) orättvis. säg upp dig.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, hehe jag har massa mp3 på testdatorn. Det är min egna och därmed har jag vad jag vill på den. Dock är det roligt varje gång jag löser ett problem åt företaget med min privata dator. Frågan: "vilket konto skall jag fakturera på?" landar inte så bra...
<Kurdistan> R2D21: :) egna mp3 är inte samma sak som kurdiska mp3.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: du är nog burk-fixaren på jobbet. verkar vara linux användares börda dvs hjälpa windows tokar.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Är nog inte så bra om jag postar min musiksmak här...
<Kurdistan> R2D21: haha varför det?
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Pinsamt nog så reparerade jag en .mdb fil 8-)
<Kurdistan> R2D21: bring it on. vill veta din musiksmak.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tokar är kanske att ta i lite. Men..Ty de veta icke vad de göra :)
<R2D21> Kurdistan, (Loggar in på youtube)
<Kurdistan> R2D21: om det är personligt skicka PM.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du tjänar cash på deras okunskap.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag vet. :)
<R2D21> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNvT18yvcvQ
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Senast igår kväll så fick jag ett nödsamtal. Och jag är som bekant snäll så jag är dum :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad var problemet?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ett virus hade slagit ute hela datorn. Det gick inte att göra ett enda dugg utom att starta den
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hur löste du det?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Med hjälp av min knivskarpa hjärna :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vilket inte gav resultat. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: själv har jag rensat virus med linux/ubuntu livecd senast
<itmannen> Kurdistan  När jag åkte så funkade den klockrent igen
<Kurdistan> när en bekant fick virus trots brandvägg och antivirusprogram
<Kurdistan> så blev denne förbannad och då fick livecd komma till användning
<Kurdistan> dem fattade inte hur :) ett annat os kunde ta bort viruset
<Kurdistan> från livecd/usb live
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men egentligen sä är det väldigt enkelt. jag valde att reparera och backade tillbaka några dagar :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det hjälper inte alla ggr.
<Kurdistan> testade det också senast
<Kurdistan> :) lösningen blev livecd
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det är möjligt. men jag provar det enklaste först då viruset hade blockerat allt inloggad
<Kurdistan> nu vet du hur man ska lösa :) the linux way för windows fånar
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Menar du med Live-CD så funkar det bra också. Men det är ett tag sen jag gjorde det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vet man vart viruset finns bästa lösningen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Visst är det så. men ibland så syns inte virus så där väldigt tydligt
<Kurdistan> nog om window@
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) då installerar man antivirus program i livecd
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Trodde vi snackade om Live-CD
<Kurdistan> itmannen: eller utför en online sökning.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag vet :) Trots min höga ålder :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gör en remastersys som du kan använda för sådana uppgifter
<Kurdistan> tex installera avast i ubuntu
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Den finns inte längre i förråden
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det går väl lägga till.
<Kurdistan> dra ner paket från avast
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja men jag tror inte remaster funkar i 11.10
<Kurdistan> itmannen: menar du remastersys? det finns deb fil. kolla forumet. jag hjälpte en med det.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Vad ska jag med antivirus i ubuntu till ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) använda den för rädda windows burkar
<Kurdistan> då kan du utföra antivirus-skan från buntu
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men det var väl för älder versioner av ubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du är seg.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag vet. Är nyvaken efter att ha toksovit i fotöljen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du är gammal också.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kanske skulle vakna lite till innan jag skrivet
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Helt rätt. Ena foten i graven
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du kan ju om du inte vet hur man installerar deb :) fil. använda gammal ubuntu version med remastersys.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) själv behöver jag bara skriva mylivecd i terminalen
<Kurdistan> mountar
<Kurdistan> sedan har jag :) remaster av mitt nuvarande system
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Visst. Men funakr det att göra en remaster i 11.10 ? tror inte det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har inte kört ubuntu sedan 10.10
<Kurdistan> du kan ju google söka
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan  men vilken tips. Googla. :D Det hade jag aldrig kommit på själva :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :P ja, så som man hjälper folk här/forumet undrar man ibland om de ens anstränger sig söka på nätet innan
<Kurdistan> :P itmannen du tillhör till den gruppen. latoxe.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Latoxe är mitt mellannamn
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Och varför hålla på att söka när man kan fråga dig :)
<realubot> itmannen och Kurdistan håller låda i kanalen.
<Philip5> itmannen: såg du att jag skrivit om och till dig? :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej. tillskillnad från latoxe folket här, så försöker man hjälpa på forumet.
<Kurdistan> så jag svarade en del av våra medlemmar. :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: itmannen är skön gammal farbror.
<realubot> Jag vet. Han har propellerkeps. Bara en sådan sak...
<realubot> Propellerkepsar är inget för småbarn.
<Kurdistan> realubot: exakt. :P
<realubot> Barre: Jag gick om dig idag: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Barre: Har du somnat?
<realubot> itmannen: Du drar ifrån i Folding.
<realubot> Snart 3 000 poäng före mig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: du får axla av mig i forumet.
<realubot> Dock har jag planer på att lägga in en extra växel.
<Kurdistan> :) gjort min del för idag
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vhar vsarat på några frågor idag faktiskt.
<realubot> *har svarat
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra gjort.
<Kurdistan> vi har så många duktiga här i kanalen
<Kurdistan> som även är medlemmar på forumet
<Kurdistan> hade dem också hjälpt till då och då
<Kurdistan> så hade nog mer frågor varit lösta och besvarade
<Kurdistan> :) vill ge er skuldkänslor
<maxjezy> jag tar inte åt mig då jag inte faller under kategorin "duktiga"
<realubot> Det verkar inte helt smärtfritt att uppgradera 11.04 till 11.10. Det är flera användare som har fått problem.
<realubot> Kasst.
<maxjezy> jag har hjälpt en iaf
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du är ändå skön. :)
<Kurdistan> jag är heller inte duktig
<maxjezy> it takes a realubot to have realubotskills
<amelia> godkväll!
<realubot> Dom flesta frågor går det att googla fram svar på. Dessutom handlar 1/3 av frågorna om grafikkort/wifi.
<maxjezy> hej amelia
<realubot> amelia: Hur går det på nya jobbet då? Har du kommit in i det nu?
<amelia> realubot: jo det går frammåt, massor att lära sig för att kunna jobba i en global organisation.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man röra på sig.
<Kurdistan> ha det bäst.
<realubot> amelia: Jaha. Det ger sig väl med tiden.
<Barre> realubot: ja, jag stängde av mina folding trådar för några veckor sen
<bozo> hallå alla, har precis installerat 11.10 och mitt wireless går helt sjukt långsamt. jag har provat stänga av ipv6 och ändrat power options men den vill sig fortfarande inte
<bozo> någon som kan ha en idé om var problemet kan ligga då?
<Fogge> Duplexsetting?
<bozo> hur ser jag den?
<Hund> Philip5: Där?
<bozo> eh?
<CasperN> bozo: har det fungerat med någon tidigare version av ubuntu?
<bozo> Jepp, men jag har inte använt det på ett tag
<CasperN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67393/wireless-slow-on-an-intel-agn5100-on-an-hp-presario-c45
<CasperN> där är nog ett liknande fall då
<Philip5> Hund: yupp
<Hund> Har du koll på Unity?
<CasperN> "However this looks like a bug in 11.10 and hopefully will be fixed soon." och det är väl inte helt omöjligt om man tänker att det fungerat tidigare
<bozo> Mjo, har läst runt där. Hjälpte tyvärr inte
<Philip5> Hund: nej
<bozo> Får väl vänta antar jag
<CasperN> nä, jag fick mest upp de lösningar du nämnde via google så förstod det
<bozo> :)
<Hund> Philip5: Happ. :P
<Philip5> Hund: vadå då?
<bozo> Men det är ett känt problem så det borde ju komma en lösning
<haffe> Hej kanalen.
<Hund> Någon som vet hur man ändrar ordning på fönsterknapparna?
<Hund> Philip5: Fu, pratar inte med dig längre. :D
<haffe> Du vill ha dem till höger istället för till vänster?
<Hund> Philip5: Jag har syndat. ;)
<Hund> haffe: Jag vill faktiskt ha dom till vänster. :P
<CasperN> kanske, alla fel löses ju inte så fort alltid, men det borde säkert gå söka efter en buggrapport
<bozo> Fan va ubuntu fonten är schysst btw
<Philip5> Hund: har du syndat och börjat köra kde?!?!
<Hund> Philip5: haha knappast. :P
<Philip5> Hund: då kommer du aldrig till himmelen
<Hund> Philip5: Jag kommer hellre till himlen. :P
<Hund> Philip5: Jag fick ett ryck och installerade Ubuntu. Men det är ganska omständigt och väldigt mycket pillande. :&
<Hund> :/*
<Birdstream-mobil> Hund: gonftool-2 -s -t string /app//metacity/general/burton_layout menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Philip5> omständigt mot arch? knappast
<Birdstream-mobil> * /apps/ skulle det vara...
<Hund> Birdstream-mobil: Händer ingenting. :(
<Birdstream-mobil> Och button-layout... haha
<Hund> Philip5: Man ska inte behöva googla för att kunna byta tema. :P
<Birdstream-mobil> Men fan Jävla mobil: vi tar det igen..
<CasperN> bozo: http://tinyurl.com/63cy4ot finns en del rapporter där som säkert berör ditt problem
<Hund> Nu orkar jag inte mer, jag sniprar lite i COD4 och dricker kaffe så blir jag klad Hund! afk.
<Birdstream-mobil> Hund: gå till terminalen, sedan gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button-layout menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Birdstream-mobil> Men äh..
<Philip5> verkar som det kommer bli trångt på tablet-marknaden nu när microsoft kommer med sitt. android för tablets, ipad och lite andra alternativ och så det här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR40rIoTVSY
<Philip5> vore kul om android kunde pusha lite mer på tablets
<itmannen> Undrar om man ska släppa filsystemen och kräla till sovplatsen inför morgonens långresa
<Philip5> itmannen: ska du inte fråga vad jag skaffat för kamerapryl idag som du också vill ha?!?! :D
<Barre> Philip5: vad har du köpt till dim kamera?
<itmannen> Philip5  Nä det ska jag inte. Då blir jag bara mer knäckt än vad jag redan är :)
<Philip5> itmannen: :D
<Philip5> Barre: ett Hoya HD Circular Polarizer
<itmannen> Philip5  Köper du grejor varje vecka din krösus
<Philip5> tänkte att jag skulle köra med det ute när jag tar lite höstbilder. hoppas nu bara det blir bra höstväder när bladen blir så där riktigt gula
<Philip5> gick en runda i söndags men det var inte det där rätta lövverket här än utan för grönt så det var inge kul
<CasperN> Philip5: sån motverkar också överexponering rätt bra va?
<itmannen> Philip5  Jasså ett sådant. ja det vet jag precis vad det är :D
<Philip5> CasperN: nja, de som har lite sämre kvalitet kan vara lite som ett 1-2 stops ND-filter
<CasperN> så himlen inte blir överexponerad och enfärgad utan moln
<Philip5> itmannen: ja du har ju ränt runt hos din lokala fotohandlare och frågat om sånt filter
<itmannen> Philip5  Aha. DÃ¥ fattar jag. Dyrt ?
<Philip5> CasperN: nja, den tar fram färgmättnaden på ett annat sätt utan att mest fånga reflektioner i icke metaliska objekt
<Barre> Philip5: ok...
<Philip5> itmannen: 1100 kr
<CasperN> Philip5: aha, så det är inte ett sånt där gradientfilter?
<itmannen> Philip5  Å Herre min skapare !
<Philip5> CasperN: nej
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> då hänger jag med vad det är, solglasögon grej typ :)
<Philip5> CasperN: det tar bort reklektioner man inte vill ha/se i icke metaliska objekt
<Philip5> precis
<CasperN> mm
<itmannen> det där med solglasögon såg jag på Mästerfotografen
<Philip5> CasperN: http://www.dimagemaker.com/2007/08/08/circular-polarizers-a-filter-you-need/
<Philip5> fast det är inte riktigt som solglasögon för solglasögon är normalt mer som ett ND-filter när man har dem på sig
<CasperN> jag tänkte på halvtonat gråfilter jag
<Philip5> nä det är något helt annat
<CasperN> jo, jag är trött och seg i skallen
<Philip5> CasperN: här är det också rätt tydligt vilken effekt man kan få om du kollar på vattnet: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nerdegutt/3720731945/
<itmannen> Vi skulle kunna starta ubuntu-photo. Jag kan bidra med att hämta tvätten :D
<Philip5> man kan använda det för lite olika saker
<CasperN> mm, jag vet, jag har fiskat med sånna där brillor
<Philip5> itmannen: du är ju bad ass photo-master ju
<Philip5> CasperN: aha
<itmannen> Philip5  :D Tok
<Philip5> itmannen: har precis laddat upp digikam 2.2.0 för ubuntu 11.10 nu. ska köa för att byggas nu
<itmannen> CasperN  men nappar fiksen på solglasögon ? Mysko
<CasperN> blekingegädda nappar på allt
<itmannen> Som Ryska fruntimmer mao :)
<itmannen> Philip5  Aha. Perfekt. Duktig ponke :)
<itmannen> Men allvarligt talat mina herrar så måste jag avvika. See you
<CasperN> itmannen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVZcMiieDE
<CasperN> glupska jävlar :)
<Philip5> Barre: du som reser runt en massa i jobbet kanske skulle skaffa en sådan här kamera. kolla på videon! http://jonaspfeil.de/ballcamera
<Philip5> synd bara att kvallen på bilderna i den inte är bättre
<itmannen> CasperN  Jisses vilken firre
<itmannen> >> Gone
<einand> hum..
 * einand vikarierar för x_link ett par minuter försent men jag gör 00:00 dansen
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen
<einand> och om någon klagar. säger jag "Var glad att ni fick en"
<Philip5> einand: tur vi har en vikarie
<einand> Philip5: japp
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-18
<itmannen> Kan inte direkt påstå att jag är tillfreds mad att måsta ut och långåka nu på morgonen :(
<spacebug-> själv ska jag snart gå å lägga mig :P
<itmannen> Nattjobb ?
<spacebug-> mm
<itmannen> Påtår så jag vaknar till
<itmannen> Vilken himla tur jag bytte till vintersulor på bilen igår. För det ser frostigt ut på vägen.
<whomee> phnom verkar inte vara på sitt kontor
<itmannen> Skallgång ?
<whomee> nee, olika företag så jag skippar de :)
<itmannen> Ha de gott folket. Nu ska jag ut i urskogen och köra.
<haffe> Walla walla kebab.
<larsemil> kan man sätta max filstorlek på en php logfil?
<phnom> whomee: Jag är på väääääg :P
<phnom> whomee: Hur såg du det förresten?
<peetra> RÃ¥kar Nafallo vara vid T-bordet? :)
<larsemil> alltså. jag tar bort 30G med filer, men inget ändras på hur mycket ledigt det är med df -h, vad kan det bero på?
<larsemil> Och barre är ute och reser när man behöver honom
<delhage> larsemil: nån process som fortfarande har filerna öppna?
<joel135> tömt papperskorgen? :P
<larsemil> delhage: ja så kan det vara det är zendframeworks loggfiler
<delhage> starta om
<HeMan> Morrn!
<haffe> Hej hej hej.
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> fan vad jag fryser
<joel135> delhage: vik lite proteiner och rikta dators utblås mot dig, då!
<Coffe> delhage,  låter som du är på väg att bli sjuk
<joel135> kanske nån prionsjukdom :P
<Kirill^> amelia: Kör du den inbyggda Firefoxen eller har du uppdaterat din till senaste versionen? Har lite problem med den inbyggda nämnligen =/
<amelia> Kirill^: jag kör IBM Edition. :)
<HakanS> peetra: Amelia är nog snäll och hjälper dig.
<amelia> HakanS: med vad?
<HakanS> amelia: Nu bliv du nyfiken va? ;)
<amelia> HakanS: ja lite, blir lätt det när någon försöker lova bort min tid till saker jag inte vet vad det gäller.
<HakanS> amelia: Jag tror Peetra vill ha in en notis i Topic.
<amelia> jaha
<HakanS> amelia: Du brukar ju vara snäll och fixa detta. Men det är bäst om Peetra tar det med dig.
<haffe> *gäsp*
<SoEasy> Filezilla i ubuntu? Ska försöka compila en egen men.. finns det ingen riktig version?
<amelia> HakanS: ok. det kan jag säkert hjälpa till med om jag får lite mer info. :)
<Birdstream> Godmorgon
<HakanS> amelia: Gott. Förresten finns det någon förteckning över vilka factoider som man kan använda i kanalen?
 * haffe springer i en cirkel.
<HakanS> SoEasy: Vad menar du med "riktig" version?
<SoEasy> ja det finns ju bara en server version och den är till windouche
<HeMan> SoEasy: det finns en version i repot
<HeMan> SoEasy: men jag har inte testat den
<SoEasy> Say what?
<HeMan> SoEasy: det finns en i Ubuntus paket-hanterare
<SoEasy> :O
<SoEasy> ...
<SoEasy> vrf finns den inte på deras hemsida då? -.-
<SoEasy> Finns ju inte alls någon i software center? o.0
<HeMan> SoEasy: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<HeMan> undrar varför dom införde software center?
<HeMan> i min mening så hade dom redan ett som var det "vanliga" repot
<SoEasy> men, det är deras klient, inte deras server :P
<SoEasy> filezilla vill jag inte ha, filezilla server vill jag ha! :D
<HeMan> umm, vad är det du vill göra?
<SoEasy> sätta upp en ftp :)
<HeMan> varför inte vsftpd då?
<HeMan> eller varför inte ta steget från -80-talet och köra ssh och sftp?
<Kirill^> amelia: IBM Ed.? O_o
<SoEasy> vsftpd har jag installerat, men förstår inte hur jag lägger till en speciellt map och en user för bara den mappen
<whomee> phnom: de va mörkt vid smileyfönstret? :)
<peetra> Jag som sku vakta den här kanalen, som en hök, men det går inte alltid. Jag har designat så fint, så fint, så jag skäms inte ens. fast jag skäms lite sför att jag inte skäms förstås. amelia
<DrDenis> hej
<DrDenis> har ni sett "bröderna lejonhjärta"_
<DrDenis> ?
<amelia> Kirill^: ja, vi har egen.
<Kirill^> amelia: Ahaa, då förstår jag ;)
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! http://is.gd/8K59x1 | R.I.P Dennis Ritchie, tack för allt! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Val av TL & TC htt
<amelia> dammit..
<DrDenis> Heh heh
<DrDenis> Dags att installera debian tycker jag
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! | R.I.P Dennis Ritchie, tack för allt! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Val av TL & TC https://launchpad.net/~
<amelia> men... :(
<whomee> hur gåre amelia ?
<amelia> whomee: dåligt. det är för mycket skräp i topicen. :P
<peetra> om man tar bort ordet sekundärt
<peetra> Eller "Diskussioner om"
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Val av TL & TC https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se/+polls
<DrDenis> Vad tycker ni om Gnome 3?
<amelia> sådär. folk får veta var man hittar ubuntu själva och vi slutar sörja dennis ritchie offentligt. :P
<amelia> DrDenis: det har en del att önska, men än en bra grund.
<amelia> gud, jag är så trött så jag håller på att somna. :(
<peetra> Märker nån, om du tar en tupplur under bordet då, amelia? Du har väl några sladdar å skylla på eller så? :)
<amelia> peetra: det lär märkas.
<HakanS> amelia: Ta en "power nap"
<amelia> inte så många sladdar heller.
<amelia> HakanS: funkar inte så tyvärr. :(
<DrDenis> Fyfan vad Arch Linux äger
<amelia> ska nog däremot gå hem lite tidigare.
<peetra> Då jag sommarjobbade som tidig tonåring ville jag inte erkänna att jag inte riktigt orkade och for på toa å tog fem-minuters tupplurar ett par gånger.
<DrDenis> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<amelia> wtf?!
<peetra> Aaa, åsså ett sätt å lämna kanalen, fast man annars betedde sig normalt. Folk slutar inte å förvåna mig.
<HakanS> Cyber-blottare?
<amelia> peetra: just det, vad menade du med att du ska vakta den här kanalen som en hök? har jag missat något?
<HakanS> Läser loggarna från gårdagens föreläsningar på Ubuntu Open Week. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<HakanS> Mycket intressanta och läsvärda.
<Coffe> hur kan man kolla .. om något nic liger prmisiös eller vad det heter ?
<SoEasy> Coffe:  hur menar du?
<SoEasy> iwconfig eller något?
<Kirill^> Noooooot GOOD! Okej, nån som vet hur jag snabbt kan återskapa en fil som jag precis tog bort. =/
<Kirill^> Nautilus kraschade, så flytten avbröts... Så jag tog bort den, men kom sen på att jag inte tagit backup på bilderna i den. =/
<SoEasy> Kirill^:  tror jag nog inte, kolla trashcan
<Kirill^> SoEasy: shift + del vettu O_o
<Coffe> hur man kollar.. om de ligger något på ens dator och sniffar på nätverket.
<SoEasy> rly?
<SoEasy> cootl
<SoEasy> :P
<realubot> Barre: Varför stängde du av Folding då?
<Itmannen-mobil> Tur att jag är klädd helt i svart. För det blir nog nödslakt för min del.
<realubot> amelia: Du har alltså inte så hög position att du bara behöver säga till dina medarbetare att du går och lägger dig och att du inte vill bli störd under tiden du sover.
<amelia> realubot: tror ingen har så hög position faktiskt.
<amelia> realubot: det är ju inte tekniska lekskolan det här, det är ju ett riktigt jobb.
<madbear> tror du inte att bill gates kan göra så?
<madbear> :D
<amelia> det tror jag faktiskt inte.
<amelia> det handlar om respekt och hänsyn.
<madbear> http://dinbrocode.blogg.se/images/2011/bill-gates-1983_132838765.jpg
<madbear> titta
<madbear> han sover ju redan där
<amelia> nu lunch...
<Itmannen-mobil> Nu ska jag in igen. Adjö
<CasperN> maxjezy: blender 2.60 är ute nu i stabil version
<maxjezy> på hemsidan?
<CasperN> nej inte än
<CasperN> men r41099 är den stabila
<CasperN> eller om det är r41098
<CasperN> någon av dem iaf
<CasperN> det dyker nog snart upp här http://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.60/
<antii> nån som har mekat med apache directory? för att hantera ldap
<antii> finns det något bättre alternativ?
<CasperN> maxjezy: de är uppe på graphicall iaf, och i diverse ppas
<Kim^Work> antii: Ja
<Kim^Work> Meckat med det, om du menar Apache Directory Studio
<antii> Kim^Work: fungerar det bra?
<Kim^Work> Yes, det fungerade ypperligt på både OpenLDAP och AD.
<antii> Smutt
<Kim^Work> Med diverse olika sätt att autensiera sig.
<antii> Kim^Work: installerar man på servern eller är det klient som man sedan ansluter till?
<antii> typ webbgränssnitt
<Kim^Work> Det är en klient, njae, ett Eclipse-liknande program.
<Kim^Work> Körs i Java.
<Kim^Work> Inte kört Linux-varianten av det, utan den i Windows.
<antii> Soft :)
<Kim^Work> Men det bör vara samma. :)
<antii> testar
<Kim^Work> Lite slött att starta, men sen funkar det bra.
<antii> 100 MB :|
<Kim^Work> Du kan alltid testa mot Debians LDAP om du behöver en öppen katalog att testa emot.
<antii> Har en egen LDAP server
<Kim^Work> Mm, som sagt, Eclipse. :P
<Kim^Work> Aha, gött :D
<Kim^Work> Jag har en egen AD-server :P
<antii> :<
<Kim^Work> Ett helvete att fippla ihop Linux med AD tycker jag. :<
<antii> ja
<antii> därför du kör LDAP+Samba
<Kim^Work> Bör inte vara så svårt, mycket beror på inget eller dåligt stöd i Linux-programmen.
<Kim^Work> Det är inte AD -> Samba som är bajs.
<Kim^Work> Utan Samba -> Resten
<Kim^Work> Typ.
<antii> Det som suger är..
<Kim^Work> Sen suger det totalt att alla olika distar  har olika sätt att konfa allt också.-
<antii> Var tvungen att installera en reg på alla Windows 7 burkar för att de har problem med dnsuppslagen mot samba
<Kim^Work> Värst är när det skiljer sig från version till version.
<Kim^Work> Guide till Fedora 14 var helt inkompatibel med Fedora 15 e.
<Kim^Work> Hm, inget jag har stött på, men sen har jag en Windows 2008 burk som kör AD. :P
<antii> Ja, du har tur.
<antii> Vi kör allt i LINUX :)
<Kim^Work> Hehe :P
<Kim^Work> Bara synd att Linux har såpass dåligt stöd för katalogtjänster och dom features som gör Windows-server till en trevlig miljö.
<antii> jojo
<Kim^Work> Alla distar kör olika saker och alla gör någonting riktigt dåligt.
<antii> äsch, de täcker vårat behov
<Kim^Work> Man borde kika MYCKET mer på det koncept med integration som MS har lyckats med.
<Kim^Work> Jag gillar Linux för öppenheten det har, man har många möjligheter att förändra saker och ting, men det är även det som pajar allt.
<Kim^Work> Borde kanske ta och göra en dist som har allt jag behöver. :P
<antii> Ja ;)
<whomee> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm! så enkelt det är att skicka utrustning TILL kina .. eller inte .. :/
<Kim^Work> ^^
<khem_> Ubuntu 1104 vs 1110 - vad sager ni?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<peetra> Jag älskar det fina skrivbordet. Men jag är frustrerad över att saker inte längre fungerar i GUI, som jag blivit van med.
<peetra> oops, svarade på en timme gammal sak. XP
<haffe> GUI är ändå bara sociala konstruktioner.
<jolaren> Facebook använder väl xxmp? Försöker lurka fram något sätt att hålla mig online via servern (använder facebook messenger push notifications i mobilen) men hittar inget sätt att hålla mig online
<Coffe> jolaren,  på fb chatten  ?  det är ju "jabber" så någon av dess klienter, eller fb appen om du har en android
<Markslap> Facebook använder jabber.
<jolaren> Alright.. vill hålla mig inne på chatten via servern
<jolaren> 24/7
<Markslap> Det är jag.
<Markslap> Bitlbee.
<jolaren> Aah.. så du får in skiten i irssi?
<jolaren> Det är ju kanoners kanoner.
<Markslap> Skiten och skiten, men ja, det får jag.
<Markslap> Även MSN.
<jolaren> Ursäkta ordvalen, hanterar Bitlbee även Facebook protokollet?
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Ja, iom. att Facebook använder jabber.
<Markslap> Men!
<Markslap> Dina kontakter kommer heta något med 8-10 siffror.
<Markslap> Finns dock ett skript som automagiskt döper om och sparar namnet i bitlbee.
<jolaren> Spelar ingen roll, inte tänkt använda chatten därifrån.
<Markslap> Vad är då poängen?
<jolaren> Använder Facebook messenger i mobilen, push / notifikation
<jolaren> Bara andra ser mig som online
<jolaren> Så är alles gut
<Markslap> Mkay
<khem_> peetra: ok da later 11.04 som ett battre alternativ for mej :P
<khem_> jag har hort att menyn hogst upp ar auto-hide bland annat
<Kurdistan> peetra: kaksi kolme. :)
<peetra> štyridsať-dve, Kurdistan.
<jesper85m> godmorgon
<Barre> realubot, för att det alstrade lite mycket värme, och jag kunde inte kyla tillräckligt
<Barre> larsemil, jag är ju här. men kanske inte svarar lika snabbt
<larsemil> Barre: <3. minns inte vad det var ens så antar det löste sig
<larsemil> nej delhage lööste det åt mig ju
<Barre> hahaha... bra då... känner mig överflödig
 * delhage skriver en faktura
<larsemil> delhage: du kan skicka den till  Barre eftersom han inte var här
<delhage> heh
 * Barre går och lägger sig en stund till, kl är bara 04:50 här :/
 * delhage fundera på att lägga sig också, är ju nästan 14:00. Hög tid för en tupplur
<andol> Barre: latitud?
<larsemil> andol: det stora äpplet om jag inte förstått fel
<andol> larsemil: Vad gör Barre där då?
<andol> Åkt dit för att återta Wallstreet? :)
<delhage> californien
<larsemil> ah.
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> då hade jag förstått fel
<larsemil> visste att det var de gudsförgätna staterna
 * andol tänker likväl hålla fast vid bilden av Barre som demonstrant på Wall Street :)
<larsemil> haha
<DrDenis> hej allihopa
<Kirill^> exit
<larsemil> andol: men du vet att om jag hade varit i äpplet så hade jag lätt demonstrerat! :)
<DrDenis> Heh heh. Hur många ubuntuanvändare finns i sverige?
<bamsefar> 5
<DrDenis> Sex det är livet det. Fan vad jag gillar tjejer
<DrDenis> Ja tjejerna, det är jag. Ja, det är jag, Johan
<DrDenis> Ja men du, fy fan vad jag gillar tjejer alltså. Jag har gått och klämpt på den här karamellen i tre, fyra dagar nu alltså.
<DrDenis> Jag såg en jävla fin tjej på stan. Och sen såg jag en till. Och sen en till. Och sen såg jag flera till också. Ja men fan vad man blir kåt.
<DrDenis> Hellst när de är så där lite yngre vettu. Har fasta tuttar. Man vill bara gå och slicka på dem.
<DrDenis> Åh fy fan alltså. Det är som en lolipop vettu. Man bara slickar, drå in den i munnen vettu. Sug på kuken. Åh. Fan va gott alltså.
<DrDenis> Jag menar ju tjejen alltså, jag menade inte kuken, jag är ju för fan bög fy fan. N
<DrDenis> Nähe fan. Du är dum i huvudet.
<larsemil> var inte han här förra veckan också oc h trollade?
<Philip5> bamsefar: du säger väl till om du råkar se amelia sitta och smyginstallera Ubuntu hemma på kammaren?!?!
<bamsefar> :)
<Philip5> bamsefar: för hon skulle nog aldrig erkänna det offentligt men vi vill så gärna att hon ska komma ur garderoben som en äkta ubuntuist
<bamsefar> Jag tror inte att det kommer hända.
<larsemil> Philip5: du missade att jag körde kde i nästan 12 timmar va?
<Philip5> larsemil: ja det har jag missat... grät du av lycka då och kände att det blev för mycket. lite som att titta in i solen?!?!
<spacebug-> ;)
<larsemil> Philip5: nej jag irriterade mig som vanligt på massa och bytte ner mig till xubuntu istället
<Philip5> larsemil: du menar att det var annorlunda ;)
<larsemil> nu ska jag försöka komma på vad som var en dealbreaker den här gången... hmm minns inte.
<Philip5> larsemil: fanns ingen. bara att det inte var som du var van... var så mycket bättre
<Philip5> spacebug-: jag håller på att packa senaste libmowgli för oneiric. vad tror du det betyder?
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> audacious på gång?
<Philip5> jajamen
<spacebug-> woho \o/ ;)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du sett mitt kubuntu ämne på forumet?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> har inte varit in där på ett tag
<spacebug-> hum, jag har installerat "root actions" ett servicetillägg för dolphin och jag får contextmenyn för min vanliga user men för root är det stört omöjligt :/
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är det reviewn du menar?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes.
<Kurdistan> det är en bra review
<Kurdistan> av en duktig person
<larsemil> låter som att det kan fattas någon .mapp i /root/
<spacebug-> mjo men jag ser det inte. Filerna ligger i .kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus för båda users
<spacebug-> funderar på om det är nått med att visa miljövariabler inte är satta då jag startar dolphin som bara men själva kde körs ju som min vanliga user
<Kurdistan> Philip5: han som skrev review är torsk på kde
<jesper85m> nån som vet en bra minecraft server?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: lätt hänt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det har ju hänt även den bäste.... nämligen jag ;P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P är du den bäste i vad?
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> allt
<Philip5> bl a att vara blygsam
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: heja kde. :P
<Philip5> heja heja kde! go go go
<SoEasy> kde?
<SoEasy> gnome?
<SoEasy> Xfce eller awesome säger jag :)
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: :) tur så finns det gott om skrivbord och fönsterhanterare i linux
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: dock håller jag med nya xfce 4.8 är grym.
<Kurdistan> ser riktigt nice ut.
<Kurdistan> den lär vinna många gnome 2 hjärtan
<itmannen> Herre min skapare. Har det inte funnits någon OP här idag. Eller silar dom mygg och sväljer elefanter ? Bedrövligt.
<Philip5> itmannen:  http://www.shutterbug.com/images/archivesart/0109hoya02.jpg  http://www.shutterbug.com/images/archivesart/0109hoya01.jpg
<Philip5> :D
<kodein> itmannen: vad har du för problem nu då?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad har hänt?
<kodein> itmannen: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag kollar bara vad som skrivits här under dagen.
<itmannen> Philip5  Hm. Vill inte ha :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: något som är värd att rapportera eller för op att agera emot?
<kodein> Philip5: du ska inte köpa en 1D X till mig, då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ser du inte ?
<Philip5> kodein: köpte sådan till mig själv igår :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej. jag har tyvärr inte samma lyx som dig vara inloggad 24/7
<kodein> ah, najs, förhandsbokning innan tillkännagivandet
<Philip5> alltså menar filtret
<kodein> äsch :(
<Kurdistan> en fråga boys/girls körde x_link dansen?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Aha. Men det är väl ingen lyx.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kanske inte.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det är en mänsklig rättighet :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha sköning.
<itmannen> Iaf så är jag hemma igen från sjukhuset. Till mångas sorg blev det ingen nödslakt
<gusnan> Kurdistan, einand vikarierade för x_link i natt :)
<Kurdistan> gusnan: :( blir inte samma sak.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej einand hoppade in som vikare 6 min över
<Kurdistan> boys vi måste vara hårdare mot x_link
<Kurdistan> han har börjat slarva med sitt ansvar här
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> hur ska vi veta att kl är 00:00?
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: hörde att någon uppfunnit en liten mackapär för det där. Tror den kallades "klocka" men är inte helt säker :P
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: :P vi från mellanöstern och tid går inte ihop.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> eller så får man säga som talibanerna... ni har klockorna och vi har tiden...
<spacebug-> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vart har du fått det ifrån? :)
<Philip5> var talibanernas svar på usas plan för sin närvaro i afghanistan
<spacebug-> installerade en annan servicemeny grej nu och den finns inte heller med för root. Huum..
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) är det verkligen så?
<Philip5> spacebug-: blir du ledsen om jag bygger audacious utan stöd för jackd?
<spacebug-> Philip5: nej
<Philip5> blir någon skum konflikt med det som jag inte vet om jag orkar grotta i för att lösa
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> tror det är något packet i oneiric som fortfarande använder gamla jackd och det blir stul md gamla och nya installerat samtidigt
<Philip5> frågan är vilket paket som är boven
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: slå Philip5 som inte kan paketera :P rätt åt dig.
<itmannen> Är det någon som testat KDE web-browser Rekonq ?
<spacebug-> har den ju installerad
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad ska en gtk nörd med qt grejer?
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Bara en fundering för den finns för ubuntu också.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: varför inte midori?
<Kurdistan> om du ändå vill köra något lättviktad
<itmannen> Kurdistan  den har jag aldrig hört talas om
<Kurdistan> itmannen: testa. finns i förråden.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. tack
<spacebug-> Philip5: din repo kubuntu-backports, är det verkligen ått jag vill ha eller räcker det med extra och kubuntu-updates?
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska kurden :) besöka sina vänner (kurs-böcker).
<Kurdistan> ha det bäst
<spacebug-> ha det!
<Philip5> spacebug-: nu kör jag audacious 3.0.3 :)
<spacebug-> yay !
<spacebug-> ligger dock inte på min repo än va?
<Philip5> verkar funka vid första testet iaf. även att adda massor av låtar
<Philip5> påväg upp nu och så hamnar det i byggkö
<spacebug-> nice
<spacebug-> då går jag å duschar så länge
<Philip5> men utan stöd för jackd
<Philip5> men som vanligt med stöd för The Bauer stereophonic-to-binaural DSP (bs2b) som inte andra builds brukar ha ;)
<Barre> andol: hahaha... jag... demostrera.. nope :=
<Barre> andol, larsemil: jag är i santa clara california, inte äpplet
<Philip5> spacebug-: verkar nog ta 1-1,5 innan audacious blir klart och tillgängligt
<Philip5> 1-1,5 timme
<andol> Barre: Vad där göras?
<Barre> andol: hälsar på i vårt huvudkontor och lär mig lite saker
<CasperN> najs, nu kan man köpa sin egna WoW server http://stores.ebay.com/Blizzard-Blade-Servers :P
<CasperN> fin samlar grej, och pengarna går till välgörenhet
<spacebug-> Philip5: ok
<phnom> Bwahaha, nu fick min laptop smaka på lödpennan!
<spacebug-> se där ja
<phnom> Så, nu ska vi gå och laga cykeln istället. Utan lödpenna.
<nikihr> någon ruby hejjare?
<einand> Philip5, gusnan: Jag hoppade in x_link  6 mintuer för sent, för jag hade inte jour i natt, så det blev oplanerat inhopp
<xindz> Det är så att jag har en server med två nätverksinterface vid namn eth0 och eth0:0. Jag vill att trafiken ska gå genom eth0:0 istället för eth0 när jag tunnlar.
<spacebug-> Philip5: audacious har kommit med nu men inte plugins så den vill inte installera ändå. Kan det ligga långt efter i kön?
<Philip5> spacebug-: verkar så
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: verkar nästan som allt står stilla just nu. antingen har något större förtur eller så är det nog något strul
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: fast det är för i386 som det verkar stannat upp och inte för amd64. däremot så publiceras inte paket alltid förrän båda är klara
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> det är amd64 jag kör iaf
<Philip5> spacebug-: för amd64 är den klar nu men jag vet inte om den är tillgänglig förrän i386 är klar också
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> jaha, det va nog en annan grej
<itmannen_laptop> Det känns nästan lite tomt att inte vara hundvakt längre
<jesper85m> gött brossan har nog fått nått gött virus som jag skall försöka hjälpa han att få bort
<jesper85m> han kan inte starta vissa program och inte uppdatera virus programmet
<itmannen_laptop> Det verkar som det är ett win-problem ?
<jesper85m> yes har ju sakt till han :-()
<spacebug-> wb Philip5
<itmannen_laptop> Men du vet väl att detta inte är en win-kanal
<Philip5> uppdaterade mina nivida drivisar
<spacebug-> ah
<itmannen_laptop> jesper85m  men du ska få ett tips ändå. Välj att reparera vid uppstart och backa tillbaka till innan viruset kom
<jesper85m> tror inte han har backup funktionen på
<itmannen_laptop> jesper85m  Det är inte det det handlar om
<jesper85m> hur gör han det i uppstarten då
<itmannen_laptop> Välj först att strata i felsäkert läge och sen att reparera datorn
<jesper85m> var reparerar han då?
<itmannen_laptop> Var ?
<jesper85m> aa
<itmannen_laptop> jesper85m  Man väljer sen att gå tillbaka till en tidigare återställningspunk i den menyn
<itmannen_laptop> jesper85m  Jag utförde detta senast i söndags kväll åte en gråtfärdig win-användare
<jesper85m> ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: kör du med nvidiagrafik?
<realubot> jesper85m: Det finns speciella Live-skivor som du kan använda för att rensa bort virus på en Windows-maskin.
<jesper85m> mm men pallar inte åka 1 timme till han för att fixa den skiten e ju där varannan månad typ
<realubot> http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA-Labs/security-threats/tools/rescue-cd/
<realubot> http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd
<realubot> http://download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/
<realubot> jesper85m: Där har du några alt. för att boota hans dator från Live CD och virussöka hårddisken.
<itmannen_laptop> realubot Det är nog enklare att bara backa några dagar
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Sure it is.
<realubot> Om man har en återställningspunkt så. Jag vet inte hur effektivt återställningspunkterna fungerar i Winblows.
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Rita kors i taket. HÃ¥ller du med mig ? :D
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Det finns alltid åsterställningspunkter
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Ja. Men frågan är om återställningspunkterna återställer helt eller om risken finns att viruset är kvar.
<spacebug-> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> spacebug-: körde precis upp nvidias senaste stable ocksåp
<spacebug-> ok, fanns inte än men den kommer väl
<Philip5> jo det går segt med byggandet där även om jag kört upp grejer
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Fanns inte viruset vid den punkten du väljer så är det inte kvar. tro mig
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Det är möjligt att det är så.
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Jag har fixat detta åtskilliga gånger. Och winfolket tror jag är  Gud :D
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Mm. Är du inte det då?
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Nja. Näst intill bara  :)
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: ;)
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  För man talar ju inte om alla trix för dom
<itmannen_laptop> Jag har minstadigt återkommande "kundkrets" som alltid återkommer med problem. Undrar vad dom pysslar med egentligen ?
<itmannen_laptop> Men å andra sidan ska jag inte klaga. Det blir någon extra krona att spendera
<jesper85m> vilken ubuntu version kör ni?
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Porr förmodligen.
<realubot> jesper85m: 10.04.
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Dom sysslar nog med porr. Det är vanligt bland Windows-users med virus-problem.
<realubot> jesper85m: Nej. Jag skrev fel. Jag använder 11.04.
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Håller med dig. Man får se det mesta vad som ligger som virus.
<itmannen_laptop> Och till 90 % är det från porrsajter som laddad ned något
<jesper85m> sa till brossan att sluta porr surfa :-)
<itmannen_laptop> :D
<jesper85m> han sa att han inte gjorde det :-)
<itmannen_laptop> Han har nog bara haft otur :)
<jesper85m> mm
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Och när folket ringer 21-22 så öppnar dom gärna plånboken
<jesper85m> realubot: varför inte 11.10?
<itmannen_laptop> I synnerher när dom ska åka bort och jobba 14 dagar morgonen efter med datorn med sig :)
<realubot> jesper85m: Jag orkar inte om installera systemet för att få 11.10 och uppgraderingsfuktionen litar jag inte på för fem öre.
<jesper85m> asså why?
<xindz> Det är så att jag har en server med två nätverksinterface vid namn eth0 och eth0:0. Jag vill att trafiken ska gå genom eth0:0 istället för eth0 när jag tunnlar. Hur gör jag detta?
<phnom> jesper85m: Antagligen för att den brukar fucka upp saker.
<jesper85m> muhahaha
<realubot> jesper85m: Det är så många som får problem efter att ha uppgraderat från en version till en annan. Dessutom föredrar jag en fräsch installation lite då och då.
<itmannen_laptop> Det är alltid att föredra en ren install istället för upgrade
<realubot> Jo. Jag undviker uppgraderingar (inte uppdateringar).
<itmannen_laptop> Och vad är problemet egetligen ? Att göra en ny install går ju som en grisblink
<amelia> xindz: tunnlar vadå? ssh?
<itmannen_laptop> amelia  Godmorgon OP :)
<itmannen_laptop> Nähä inte det
<jesper85m> sedär ja fixat mitt första forum utan att skiten krasha
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Jag är jättetrött, men jag är för trött för att ta mig från jobbet.
<haffe> Ska jag bara gå och lägga mig och sova här?
<CasperN> töm kylskåpet först
<xindz> amelia mm, ssh tunnel
<jesper85m> vart hittar man fler drivrutiner till datan?
<kodein> xindz: typ som http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16057/use-ssh-with-a-specific-network-interface vill?
<xindz> hmm
<itmannen_laptop> Efter dagens äventyr i IRL börjar det bli dags för sovplatsen för en gammal man
<photoz> http://www.regeringen.se/sb/d/15003/a/18581 <-- Jag börjar bli sjukt trött på sådant här idiotvansinne.
<jesper85m> hej igen. då har man ubuntu 11.10 :-)
<Linda^> läskigt :\
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du testat nya audacious än?
<itmannen_laptop> PÃ¥ tal om musik. Tacka vet jag sockso
<coobra> ugha
<itmannen_laptop> Det är alltså en webbserver med musik man fixar själv
<itmannen_laptop> Nu är det nog för i afton. Ha de gott folket
<smallfoot-> unity suger, så jag installera gnome-panel, men den använder då metacity som också suger, hur får jag in compiz?
<jesper85m> hur öppnar jag en fil med --force nått
<photoz> Du får in kompis genom att öppna dörren.
<Barre> jesper85m: vad vill du göra? det är olika metoder att öppna filer med olika program, samnt flera olika anlednigngar till varför den är låst (låst av annat program, skrivskyddad, etc..)
<jesper85m> fixa det. jag drog in filen i terminal och skrev --force efter
<jesper85m> det va ati druvrutin som bråka och sa att det redan va en installerad
<jesper85m> natti natti nix väner
<jesper85m> *vänner
<Philip5> ooooold maaan riiiiveeeeer
<antii> vad gör du vaken gubbe
<Philip5> nä nu jäklar
<Philip5> x_link har glömt bort och einand har inte ens hoppat in som vikarie inatt... inget är sig likt
<einand> men vad nu
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen
<einand> varför ringde ingen
<cHarNe2> nån som kan xml i eclips? får ett felmeddelande: invalid resource directory name
<cHarNe2> felet är på första raden som ser up såhär: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<cHarNe2> fan vad dum jag känner mig nu, filen fick inte ligga i den mappen :S
<Barre> heh
<Barre> einand: yo... sup? lång tajm no si
<einand> finfint
<Barre> najs
<smallfoot-> kan jag få unity att sluta rekommendera paket ?
<Barre> är jag ensam här nu? Funderar på att släppa mig, men inte om någon skulle råka höra...
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-19
<cHarNe2> nae du..
<Birdstream> håller fortfarande andan...
 * Birdstream börjar bli lila i ansiktet
<Birdstream> :P
<Barre> jag gick ut i respekt för er..
<spacebug-> efter en liten ändring i /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf så är jag nog i hamn ;)
<khem_> great
<khem_> 11.10?
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> kubuntu
<khem_> hmm
<khem_> undra om KDE ar nagot att ha
<khem_> ar inte jattepigg pa Unity
<khem_> jag kor Openbox under Arch och gillar Openbox med Tint2 osv men det ar ganska bekvamt med ett skrivbord
<khem_> och med en out of the box distro som Ubuntu nar man jobbar sa pass mkt att man helt enkelt inte har tid att pilla med allt
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> Jag har ett jättestort dilemma.
<larsemil> två skärmar. På workspacet ovanför så har jag webbläsare till vänster och eclipse till höger. Det täcker in allt jobb jag vill göra.
<larsemil> men på det här workspacet där har jag irc på fullwindow på vänstra skärmen och den högra är...
<larsemil> TOM!
<larsemil> vad vill jag ha där tro?
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn ;D
<phnom> Mörrn
<whomee> mörrn
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> Coffe: använder du inte servern? :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  har inte hunnit med det än tyvärr /
<Coffe> larsemil,  hur gick det med mysql ?
<larsemil> Coffe: den bråkar fortfarande. vet ej varför.
<Coffe> larsemil, ok, kollade , pratade lite med en av våra db killar.. har du hittat frågan som körs när den stannar ?
<larsemil> Coffe: nej inte än
<amelia> morrn!
<nikihr> morrn
<larsemil> Coffe: ska köra igång query log nästa gång den krashar
<Coffe> morrn amelia nikihr
<Coffe> larsemil,  ok
<Coffe> då har den inte gjort det på ett tag då :)
<larsemil> jo men jag har inte tänkt på det. bara kört upp den så fort som möjligt. :)
<nikihr> någon ruby kodare här inne? :)
<larsemil> lite
<larsemil> fuskar
<phnom> nikihr: Ställ bara frågan så får vi se om någon svarar. :)
<nikihr> phnom, hehe :)
<nikihr> Det är så att jag sittrer och leker med ruby nu och tänkte göra ett enkelt formulär där användaren får skriva in lite om sig själv, läser samtidigt på http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html#creating-a-resource undrar då om jag ska använda mig utav scaffold då också :P
<larsemil> dålig på ror
<phnom> Om jag hade suttit och lekt med det för att lära mig det så hade jag nog gjort en scaffold och sen läst igenom koden den genererade.
<larsemil> phnom: jag scaffoldar dig!
<larsemil> kod genererad: NULL
<larsemil> meh
<phnom> :O
<larsemil> jag som ville ha en genererad phnom och allt jag fick var en nolla!
<phnom> psh, NULL != 0 :P Och jag är för komplex för att bli genererad helt enkelt.
<larsemil> i know!
<larsemil> jag insinuerade inget annat
<itmannen> Goooood moooooorning internet
<andol> Att bli scaffoldad måste nästan vara web2.0-språk för att bli ersatt utav ett väldigt litet shell-skript? :)
<Kirill^> Hmmm... Varför kan jag inte spela mp3 med QMMP när jag har installerat den korrekt med alla codecs som behövs :S
<larsemil> ice cream sandwich verkar bli bra
<Coffe> någon som hört om problem att logga in efter uppgradering till 11.10 ?
<Kirill^> Självfallet, så saknades ju ett pack såg jag nu O_o
<Kirill^> Ye ye
<phnom> Hmm, ska man våga uppgradera till 11.10 på laptopen också nu?
<itmannen> phnom  Gör mycket hellre en ren install
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, laga saker vet jag hur man gör. Var mer om jag orkade konfa allt så det funkar som jag vill igen.
<itmannen> phnom  Ok.Men varför är du fundersam gällande att upgrade till 11.10 ?
<niklaswe> någon som vet om det finns någn opensource variant av splunk ?
<phnom> Har moddat en del, och det måste jag ju göra igen då.
<itmannen> phnom  Det finns noh inga garantier för något allas här i livet tyvärr
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att ta fram skidorna för nu snöar det för fullt :(
<phnom> Nähä, det gör det inte alls.
<itmannen> Jo här hos mig så
<HeMan> itmannen: lyllos!
<itmannen> HeMan  Tok där. jag avskyr snö och vinter
<HeMan> itmannen: jag älskar den vackra vita snön som blir lite högre upp i landet
<HeMan> itmannen: inte den surslask som blir här nere i Stockholm
<itmannen> Så jag har verkligen valt rätt plats att bo på.
<itmannen> HeMan  Det kan du iof ha rätt i
<E3-Fisk> Här i stockholm blir snön svart
<itmannen> E3-Fisk Det beror väl på alla invandrare ni har kanske :)
<E3-Fisk> hahahahahahahahahaha xD
<E3-Fisk> itmannen,  true that
<HeMan> nej tack, inte den tonen här
<larsemil> HeMan: läst på om icecream sandwich ännu?
<HeMan> larsemil: lite snabbt bara
<E3-Fisk> HeMan,  Vadådå?
<itmannen> HeMan  men du väl förstå att det är på skoj. Jag är ju gift med en själv :)
<HeMan> E3-Fisk, itmannen: det är lite svårt att se i diskussionen
<SoEasy> itmannen:  vadå för invandrare? :O
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy,  haha xD!
<itmannen> SoEasy  Vad menar du ?
<kodein> är det nu itmannen blir sur över att kanaloperatörer faktiskt visar sin närvaro i kanalen?
<larsemil> HeMan: schysst med hardware acc i hela systemet. kommer göra stor skillnad
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<itmannen> kodein  Dom brukar sila mygg och svälja elefanter tyvärr
<kodein> itmannen: buhu buhu
<larsemil> HeMan: också tur att man har en äkta NÖRD-telefon i desire z vilket borde ge någon rom med sandwich till den
<HeMan> larsemil: har du förresten nått problem med 3G i CM?
<larsemil> kodein: visst är han lite som real var innan han skärpte sig?
<larsemil> HeMan: kör ju inte cm alls.
<E3-Fisk> Jag har desire Z, kommer vi få ice creaM?
<kodein> larsemil: hah, ja, nåt åt det hållet
<HeMan> larsemil: men Miui är väl baserad på CM?
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det är den väl inte alls?
<HeMan> (heter det miui eller muiu?)
<larsemil> E3-Fisk: inte officiellt det tror jag inte
<coobra> HeMan:  letat ?
<itmannen> SoEasy  Jag provar igen. Vad menar du ?
<kodein> är det något av värde med glassmörgås, eller ska man vara nöjd och glad med 2.3.4?
<phnom> glassmörgås kommer bli awesome
<E3-Fisk> Hoppas verkligen vi får det :( gillar glass i telefoner
<larsemil> HeMan: miui och det tror jag inte alls är baserat på cyanogen
<SoEasy> itmannen:   va=
<itmannen> SoEasy  Du fråga vad för sorts invandrare
<phnom> E3-Fisk: Tror inte ni kommer få det, är lite för mycket jobb för htc att mecka in det.
<HeMan> hehe, jag läste glas-smörgås...
<SoEasy> Jaha, om din brud är från mellanöstern eller från typ england? ren nyfikenhet då ditt argument var snö som är svart :)
<larsemil> phnom: men antagligen via någon rom
<E3-Fisk> phnom, hmm synd :/ och vet inte om det är värt att roota den
<itmannen> SoEasy  Ok. Hon kommer från Bagdad i Irak.
<SoEasy> itmannen: intressant, är du full svensk?
<larsemil> phnom: desire z är ju en väldigt hackable telefon
<SoEasy> itmannen:   jag är itne rasist eller något sånt! haha jag får mig själv att få det se ut som något
<itmannen> SoEasy Nä jag är nykter ännu så länge. Lite tidigt att supa till.
<SoEasy> -.-
<E3-Fisk> Haha :P
<E3-Fisk> Tror ni glass till telefonerna kommer fungera bra?
<itmannen> SoEasy  Men för att vara allvarlig. Jag är en sann viking. Född och uppvuxen i Norrland
<SoEasy> itmannen:  hur kommer det sig då att ni fann varandra? inte så värst vanligt om man tänker efter
<SoEasy> itmannen: inte för att jag ser något dåligt av det men är nyfiken så :P haha
<itmannen> SoEasy  Herrens vägar äro outgrundliga :)
<E3-Fisk> itmannen,  Nice one
<SoEasy> mjo
<itmannen> SoEasy  Men det finns naturliga orsaker som jag inte tänker ta här. Men åter till ontopic nu :)
<larsemil> E3-Fisk: jag tror självklart 4.0 kommer vara grymt!
<larsemil> hoppas få det på min platta, det är nog inte omöjligt
<HeMan> larsemil: den är nog rätt prioriterad ändå
<coobra> ghha
<HeMan> larsemil: enligt officiell info ska tom jag få det på min platta!
<larsemil> HeMan: den borde vara det, och säkert inte om jätte lång framtid då samsung ju haft händerna på 4.0 ett tag
<phnom> gah, bra att datorn fethänger sig mitt i uppgraderingen -.-
<phnom> jag har nu ubuntu 11.07! :D
<E3-Fisk> phnom,  haha what?
<phnom> E3-Fisk: Datorn hängde sig mitt i uppgraderingen till 11.10, så nu vill den inte ens boota ordentligt.
<larsemil> HeMan: fast jag har inte fått 3.2 än ens så. :)
<larsemil> ni som vet, på min galaxy tab är det massa appar som jag inte kan ta bort. har rootat den men får att filesystem is mounted in read only när jag försöker ta bort apparna
<larsemil> fick bort dem
<itmannen> Suck. http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/529/imagekpp.jpg
<E3-Fisk> stackars itmannen
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Amen :)
<itmannen> Som tur är så är jag sjukskrivet tom januari så jag behöver inte gå ut :D
<E3-Fisk> Varför då? :O
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  ja läkaren tyckte det.
<itmannen> Och så kan jag tvinga ortens dataaffär att börja med hemleverans
<whomee> phnom: såg du tankbilen tidigare som rök som inåt bomben på motorvägen?
<E3-Fisk>  gäsp, seg dag idag
<larsemil> väldigt
<E3-Fisk> slutar om 5 timmar bara -.-
<amelia> bara fyra kvar för mig! :D
<E3-Fisk> Najs amelia
<amelia> japp
<E3-Fisk> Jobbar mellan 9-18 men pendlar liksom typ 4 timmar utöver det
<E3-Fisk> uppe vid 5 och kommer hem klockan 21:00
<E3-Fisk> skit kul :)
<amelia> drygt.
<amelia> dags att flytta eller byta jobb kanske?
<E3-Fisk> nej fan, älskar mitt jobb :P
<E3-Fisk> flytta hit kanske haha
<E3-Fisk> men så jävla svårt att få en lägenhet i sthlm... -.
<cHarNe2> E3-Fisk: vad gör du då?
<E3-Fisk> Webb och app utvecklare
<E3-Fisk> brb lunch
<amelia> E3-Fisk: det går alltid. står du i bostadskön?
<HeMan> beror på vad man räknar som Stockholm med
<HeMan> om man räknar lokaltrafiknära platser så kommer man ganska långt ut från centrum och där finns det ofta boende
<HeMan> jag bodde i Haninge i början och det är bara 25 min från centralen
<amelia> sen finns det ju sjuka mängder andrahandslägenheter inne i stan om man nu verkligen vill bo där.
<larsemil> jag hade gärna haft en "om du ansluter din platta till hemnätverket"-> synka den här mappen
<larsemil> finns det
<HeMan> jag tyckre iofs att man inte ska uppmuntra till andrahandslägenhetseländet här
<larsemil> i sågmyra kan man hyra lägenhet!
<larsemil> förstahand!
<HeMan> hade jag inte haft det intressant jobb jag har hade jag inte varit kvar i Stockholmsområdet
<HeMan> för det finns så få fördelar och så många nackdelar med att bo här
<larsemil> så känner ju jag fast tvärtom ofta.
<larsemil> att jag har bra boende och trivs bra i området men att det inte är jättespännande jobb som finns
<larsemil> även om jag är nöjd med mina jobb
<E3-Fisk> Back!
<E3-Fisk> vem är er kan jag bo i som andra hand?
<HeMan> du får inte bo i mig! det är rätt fullt där!
<nikihr> Någon som vet om något program för att administratera databaser i sqlite3
<E3-Fisk> nikihr,  vad då? : >
<HeMan> nikihr: vad vill du göra?
<HeMan> nikihr: det går göra det mesta med tex python-interface mot sqlite
<nikihr> tänkte mer som typ phpmyadmin lixom :)
<HeMan> nikihr: hmm, jag körde något qt-baserat, ska kolla vad det hette
<nikihr> HeMan, schyrre :)
<HeMan> nikihr: det finns en sqliteman, men jag minns inte om det var den jag körde
<nikihr> All right tack :)
<HeMan> nikihr: eller så var det sqlitebrowser
<nikihr> HeMan, okey tack får ta och kika på det :)
<nikihr> Är det bara för mig som fonterna är så otroligt fula i firefox? Alltså på hemsidor?
<nikihr> Var ett tag sen jag satt i linux nu, opensuse kör jag för tillfälligt
<amelia> E3-Fisk: kolla blocket.
<amelia> HeMan: jag håller med, det är jobbet som gör att man bor här.
<E3-Fisk> amelia, har gjort det, om du menar bostad
<E3-Fisk> hittar inget
<amelia> E3-Fisk: det finns ju massvis. fast också 1000 sökande på varje kanske... sen om man har specifika önskemål blir det ju ännu svårare.
<E3-Fisk> amelia,  ja precis. sökt typ 9999999999999999999999999999st
<E3-Fisk> amelia,  men det är alltid utanför staden eller att dom vill ha nån kvinna -.-
<larsemil> 9 minuter till downtime. sen har vi ett mycket mer redundant nät.
<larsemil> går väldigt fort att köra distupgrade om man har 100/100 alltså
<kodein> tycker det går rätt fort på gigabit med
<E3-Fisk> tycker det går fort på mobilt
<larsemil> kodein: ska få gigabit sen. men det är dyrt för mig. än. :)
<lag^> E3-Fisk: du var ju kvinna, vad är problemet? :o
<E3-Fisk> stökig
<lag^> haha
<lag^> du får väl ta dig i kragen och va mindre stökig
<Coffe> jag är oldschool .. 8mbit adsl
<E3-Fisk> stökig.p
<amelia> E3-Fisk: vad menar du med utanför stan?
<amelia> E3-Fisk: själv bor jag 25 min utanför stan om man räknar från t-centralen.
<E3-Fisk> amelia,  får jag flytta in hos dig d=
<E3-Fisk>  : >
<amelia> E3-Fisk: det finns inte plats.
<amelia> tror inte att bamsefar skulle gilla det heller.
<bamsefar> http://www.headweb.com/sv/ipad
<amelia> bamsefar: spam!
<bamsefar> Minst! :)
<Coffe> hehe
<spacebug-> nikihr: har du installerat paketet ttf-mscorefonts-installer ? Om inte så gör det
<Coffe> jag inser att jag med åldern drabbats av teflonminne..  då jag inte alls minns hur jag satte upp quagga i somras .
<spacebug-> nikihr: det är dock ett ubuntupaket (då detta är en ubuntukanal) men det finns väl nått liknande till opensuse kan jag tänka mig
<nikihr> spacebug-, yepp får kika på det sen :)
<nikihr> thx
<spacebug-> yw
<Kurdistan> realubot och itmannen var gör ni b1/b2?
<kodein> de stojar och står på
<Kurdistan> kodein: vad säger man till medlemmar på forumet som ställer samma fråga om igen?
<Kurdistan> som dessutom fått hjälp lösa sin tidigare fråga/problem
<oxymoron> RTFM :D
<kodein> jag brukar inte behöva säga sånt till folk
<kodein> men i de fall jag behöver göra det så säger jag åt first line att säga det till dem istället.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=99&p=445662#p445662
<E3-Fisk> amelia, bamsefar     FÃ¥r jag bo hos er? :) haha
<bamsefar> Näää
<SoEasy> ägd
<E3-Fisk> :'(
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> E3-Fisk: jag sa ju att det inte går, du får inte plats lixom.
<E3-Fisk> Behöver bara en soffa amelia ! x)
<amelia> http://www.infoworld.com/t/hard-drives/the-impending-hard-drive-shortage-and-possible-price-hikes-176453
<E3-Fisk> Tis-Tor,  bara en säng eller soffa. kan betala 3000 k
<amelia> E3-Fisk: man får inte sova i vår soffa, det är äckligt.
<E3-Fisk> :O
<kodein> köp en ny soffa åt dem, som du får bo i gratis ;)
<phnom> whomee: Whut? Har inte varit på SEMC idag så jag missade det. :(
<amelia> kodein: funkar inte så.
<E3-Fisk> ahh kodein  det går! :D
<kodein> äsch
<E3-Fisk> och det här ska vara en supportkanal! jisses amalia
<Coffe> E3-Fisk,  jag kanske kommer vara bortrest i 3 månader snart. kan tänka mig hyra ut min lgh
<E3-Fisk> Coffe, jag behöver ett ställe i 3 månader haha
<E3-Fisk> Räcker det med 3500kr per månad? :P
<Coffe> täcker tyvärr inte hyran ..
<E3-Fisk> vad ligger den på då?
<Coffe> men E3-Fisk  när jag vet hur de blir ..
<Coffe> gärdet
<Coffe> 5min från t-centralen
<E3-Fisk> Coffe, jag tar det dirr! : )
<coobra> heh
<whomee> phnom: nån tankbil som rök så inåt h*vete .. så han stannade utanför SE .. vi stod o hoppades de skulle smälla :P
<oxymoron> aldrig någon som frågar saker om ubuntu här eller? :D
<kodein> det händer
<kodein> vad vill du veta?
<E3-Fisk> oxymoron,  inte längre :P
<Coffe> bump HeMan
<oxymoron> kodein: Hmm, varför ubuntu suger så mycket? :D
<kodein> det är för att ubuntu är som ett stort vakuum.
<oxymoron> hoppas inga äckliga peddos eller något hänger här bara :D
<SoEasy> Jag är peddo på heltid
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy, Haha
<lag^> :o
<phnom> whomee: Vad har ni emot SE? :(
<E3-Fisk> ?
<phnom> whomee: Eller iofs, sååå nära ligger inte motorvägen :P
<phnom> gah, varför kan man inte byta applets i panelen längre? :(
<phnom> Inte ens i vanliga gnome-panel :(
<E3-Fisk> unity my friend
<phnom> Nä, men unity kan gå och dränka sig. Nu försökte jag starta vanliga gnome-panel istället, men den går inte heller att konfa.
<itmannen> En fråga: Om jag loggar in som su i terminalen och vill öppna en textfil. "lightdm.conf" Hur skriver jag då ?
<Kim^Work> vim lightdm.conf
<Kim^Work> eller nano lightdm.conf
<Kim^Work> eller pico lightdm.conf
<kodein> emacs lightdm.conf, förstås
<Kim^Work> eller emacs lightdm.conf
<phnom> vi lightdm.conf
<kodein> ed lightdm.conf
<Kim^Work> eller gedit lightdm.conf
<phnom> echo "foo" >> lightdm.conf
<Kim^Work> Eller var supercool och använd sed ^^
<itmannen> gedit funkar inte för det har jag testat
<phnom> gksu gedit
<itmannen> Nope gksu
<jesper_> behöver lite ubuntu 11.10 support
<jesper_> när jag loggar in på min nyinstallerade ubuntu så möts jag bara av en bakgrund och arkiv knappen inget mer
<phnom> arkivknappen?
<jesper_> aa
<jesper_> vänta skall logga in så skall jag skriva vad som står
<jesper_> phnom det jag ser är en grå rad upptill där det står arkiv,redigera visa gå bokmärken hjälp
<jesper_> antar att det e nått med unuti
<jesper_> *unity
<phnom> Det var ju spännande...
<jesper_> mm eller inte
<jesper_> helt ny installation, enda jag gjort är att installera xchat och ati drivisar från amds hemsida allt funka bra tills jag starta datan
<phnom> jesper_: Varför inte drivisarna från repo?
<jesper_> har för mig nån sa att dom va bättre kanske inte
<jesper_> vad kan man göra?
<phnom> No idea, tyvärr.
<jesper_> kan man avinstallera drivisen kanske?
<jesper_> kan få upp en terminal
<gusnan> itmannen, följande kan vara intressant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716201
<phnom> Hopp, man kanske skulle ta och installera ett arch istället för det här...
<jesper_> finns det nått kommando att avinstallera ati drivisen eller installera en propirär som finns i?
<whomee> phnom: arch e trevligt med
<phnom> Mh, får bli morgondagens sysselsättning.
<realubot> itmannen: gksudo gedit lightdm.conf
<realubot> itmannen: Det ska fungerara.
<gusnan> realubot, det gör det inte om han redan är inloggad som root.
<realubot> jesper_: Visa oss en screenshot. Tryck på PrntScr-knappen. Posta på http://imageschack.us eller något.
<realubot> jesper_: Så vi ser hur det ser ut när du loggar in och ser arkivknappen.
<realubot> Det är enklare att hjälpa då.
<realubot> gusnan: Då räcker väl: gedit file
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Om han är inloggad som root så behöver han väl knappast gksudo eller sudo?
<realubot> gusnan: Varför är han inloggad som root? root-kontot är ju inte ens aktivit i Ubuntu?
<gusnan> realubot, inte vet jag - det får du fråga honom om...
<Nafallo> ehrm. va?
<Nafallo> root har sudo rights...
<Nafallo> sa varfor skulle inte det fungera?
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ sudo grep ^root /etc/sudoers
<Nafallo> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<gusnan> Nafallo, ok, då lärde jag mig nåt nytt. tackar!
<sybariten> kan olika paket styra huruvida min maskin kan _skapa_ filer med svenska tecken i?
<sybariten> Eller bara huruvida det ser bra ut på nån skärm eller i nåt skal
<smallfoot-> hur ändrar man tema?
<smallfoot-> jag har installerat tema i .themes/
<smallfoot-> men man kan inte välja dom
<jesper_> realubot: var hittar jag screen shotten?
<realubot> jesper_: Den ska nog ligga i din Hemkatalog.
<jesper_> kk skall kolla
<realubot> smallfoot-: Det borde finnas som alt. i programmet Utseende?
<smallfoot-> programmet Utseende?
<realubot> smallfoot-: Windows-tangenten och Utseende? Finns det inte under tema där?
<realubot> Appearance
<smallfoot-> jo men bara Ambiance, Radiance och HighColor
<smallfoot-> inte den som jag addat till /home/user/.themes/
<realubot> smallfoot-: Tryck på Windows-tangenten och bostavera utseende så borde du få upp ett förslag på programmet Utseende. Det programmet ska innehålla en flik som heter Theme och där det går att välja mellan olika teman som finns installerade.
<realubot> smallfoot-: Vad får du i Terminalen om du skriver: ls -l /home/user/.themes
<smallfoot-> egtk  Zukitwo  Zukitwo-Dark  Zukitwo-Resonance  Zukitwo-Shell
<realubot> smallfoot-: ls -l
<realubot> inte ls
<realubot> ls -l där -l är l som i lasseemil.
<smallfoot-> drwxrwxr-x 5 user user 4096 2011-10-19 18:31 Zukitwo-Dark
<realubot> smallfoot-: Hur ser: ls -l /home/user/.themes/Zukitwo-Dark
<realubot> ut då?
<jesper_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/skrmbild20111019184216.png/
<jesper_> där e bilden
<realubot> jesper_: Ser det ut så direkt efter att du har loggat in?
<jesper_> realubot: japp
<realubot> jesper_: Har det alltid sett ut så eller började det efter att du gjorde en ändring, t.ex. installerade någonting eller ändrade i någon konfigurationsfil?
<jesper_> när jag starta datan idag. ny installation igår kväll sen stängde jag av datan. installerade ati drivis också från amd.com
<realubot> jesper_: Varför installerade du drivrutinen från ati.com och inte genom Ubuntus program för proprietära drivrutiner?
<realubot> jesper_: Det är 99% säkert din drivrutin som spökar. Fungerar Ubuntu om du loggar in i Unity 2d?
<jesper_> realubot: för mig nån sa att dom va bättre men tydligen icke
<jesper_> nä
<jesper_> på 2d frågan
<realubot> jesper_: Om du inte har problem med den proprietära drivrutinen som Ubuntu föreslår så är det tveksamt om det är bättre att installera från amd.com.
<smallfoot-> ctrl+alt+m funkar inte för att minimera alla fönster, asså jag skaffa ubuntu för det var bra att porrsurfa med
<realubot> smallfoot-: Ok. Ubuntu är garanterat ett bättre porr-os än Windows eftersom många porrsajter är innehåller skadlig kod.
<jesper_> realubot: varje dag e en lektion :-)
<realubot> Det är bra att Ubuntu äntligen har hittat sin del av marknaden.
<smallfoot-> realubot, därför man har Firefox + NoScript
<realubot> sAlt+F9 minimerar fönster.
<realubot> *Alt+F0~
<realubot> *F9
<realubot> Äsch.
<jesper_> hur gör jag för att ta bort den skiten då?
<realubot> smallfoot-: Windows-tangenten + D minimerar alla fönster (visar skrivbordet).
<sybariten> är det vanligrt att man inte har någon /etc/default/locale alls?
<realubot> jesper_: Säg det. Länk till drivrutinen eller installationsguiden?
<realubot> sybariten: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<jesper_> kan man uppna maskivvaru programmet i terminal och installera över det?
<realubot> sybariten: Så står det i min fil.
<realubot> sybariten: Dock har jag inget svar på din fråga.
<sybariten> ok, min e tom
<sybariten> eller jag menar den finns inte
<sybariten> jag är i s.k. localization hell.... en vidrig form av svart magi man helst skall undvika, till varje pris
<realubot> jesper_: På mitt system går det med: jockey-gtk &
<realubot> sybariten: Jag vet inte hur du löser det. Du kanske ska avinstallera och installera om språkstödet?
<jesper_> det va rätt :-)
<sybariten> realubot: jag vet inte ens om jag "har" något språkstöd.....  maskinen är inte uppsatt av swenskar
<sybariten> och det är lite klurigt att hitta några entydiga svar på n
<sybariten> nätet kan jag säga
<sybariten> men jakten fortgår
<sybariten> nån mer
<sybariten> nån mer än jag som får mycekt "posix" om ni kör kommandot locale?
<jesper_> baah skit samma får installera om skiten
<realubot> jesper_: Dock vet jag inte om en installation av drivrutinen där gör att den gamla ersätts. I värsta fall körs drivrutinerna samtidigt på något sätt.
<realubot> jesper_: Du ser om drivrutinen körs med: fglrxinfo eller jockey-text -l
<realubot> sybariten: Jag får inte en enda rad med POSIX om jag kör locale.
<realubot> Jag får bara massa LC_ ... en_US.UTF-8
<smallfoot-> realubot, win+D funkar inte i för mig iaf med gnome-panel/compiz
<sybariten> realubot: ok... där du har enusutf8 har jag posix, typ
<realubot> sybariten: Det fungerar i Unity på 11.04.
<realubot> sybariten: Fel.
<realubot> smallfoot-: Det fungerar i Unity i 11.04 i.a.f.
<realubot> smallfoot-: Innand var det Ctrl+Alt+D.
<sybariten> jag bootar om min maskin nu efter att ha gjort locales-gen eller va det heter
<realubot> Tror jag. Testa det.
<smallfoot-> realubot, tack, ctrl+alt+d funkar :)
<smallfoot-> går det att ändra tema utan gtk-tweak-tool?
<whomee> nehe nu får jobbdagen vara slut!
<jesper85m> nu så
<lag^> Richiie: Vad vill du mig?
<jesper85m> vafan nu funkar inte min touch mus
<jesper85m> eller touchpad heter det va
<lag^> :o
<lag^> touchmus :DDD
<jesper85m> ingen som känner till nått ordersystem som är opensource program
<realubot> jesper_: Ordersystem?
<larsemil> CRM va?
<realubot> larsemil: CRM?
<jesper85m> realubot, yes ordersystem
<jesper85m> larsemil, CRM känner jag inte till
<larsemil> jag vet inte vad jag pratar om
<realubot> jesper85m: http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/2010/02/15-open-source-ecommerce-platforms.html
<realubot> Maybe baby.
<realubot> Där har du i.a.f. e-commerce CMS.
<jesper85m> nah dom vet jag. jag tänkte större system. företags saker. svårt å förklara
<larsemil> typ jeeves?
<jesper85m> hmm kanske får kolla va det e
<realubot> jesper85m: Du verkar ha stora planer.
<jesper85m> jag sitter och snickrar på en affärs plan (lång historia) så jag tänkte kolla igenom ett riktigt ordersystem så jag vet hur det funkar när jag skall snickra  på mitt
<larsemil> jesper85m: http://trunkfish.se/ det här är för litet?
<jesper85m> Larsemil det e faktura hantering vet du va
<larsemil> jesper85m: eler oj inte ordrar
<larsemil> kunder och fakturor.
<jesper85m> http://www.multisoft.se/softadmin.aspx?id=9&menuid=SH5
<jesper85m> typ så fast ett program man kan testa inte nått aaaaapp dyrt system
<larsemil> vad är din affärside? att skriva ett eget?
<jesper85m> skall vara ett specifikt ordersystem mot byggbranchen. men jag har kört fast lite för jag vet inte 100% hur ett ordersystem funkar i grunden.
<jesper85m> asså jag kund, kollar i ordersystemet och vill beställa dessa osv. men vad händer sen i systemet det vill jag veta. kan ju gissa mig till det men vill ju se det med ögonen så man vet i grunden
<jesper85m> ursäkta om jag går runt själva iden lite men jag har jobbat på denna skiten ett tag och vill gärna hålla mycket för mig själv :-)
<realubot> jesper85m: Du är väl inloggad som kund så det du betsäller hamnar väl i en databas och sedan så sammanstället ordersystemet en lista med produkter och din adress o.s.v. som sedan hanteras automatiskt eller manuellt. Det är så jag TROR att det fungerar.
<realubot> Därefter plockar någon ihop varorna och lägger i en låda och klistrar på an lapp som ordersystemet genererar med ditt namne, din adress m.m.
<samwin> Jesper85m: Nu kanske jag är helt ute och cyklar men du kanske www.starweb.se border vara något. Du kan testa deras tjänst i en vecka gratis och på den tiden så kanske du lärt dig det du vill?
<realubot> Jag tror ordersystemet genererar en plocklista med dina produkter som läggs i en förpackning IRL och skickas iväg.
<jesper85m> jo jo det vet jag självklart men vill ju sitta och trycka i ett sådant själv :-)
<realubot> jesper85m: Du kan ju installera en vanlig webbutik och undersöka koden som bygger upp funktionerna. Vad händer när du klickar på lägg i varukorgen, gå till kassan o.s.v. Det måste ju vara olika funktioner som körs då. Vad händer steg-för-steg. Det ser du ju genom att titta på vilka funktioner som knapparna i HTML-filerna är kopplade till och vad filerna med funktionerna innehåller för kod.
<realubot> Då ser du ju hur t.ex. PHP-funktioner körs och hur koden anropar kunddatabasen e.t.c.
<realubot> jesper85m: PHP-funktionerna anropas ju i HTML-filerna.
<jesper85m> realubot, aa det har jag gjort ett tag och det börjar jag ju fatta men e ju lite grekiska endå. men jag vill in i dom större systemen typ i tex coops interna ordersystem till deras lager osv
<jesper85m> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dp6MZupUq78
<jesper85m> mmm me like
<realubot> jesper85m: Skicka ett mail till Coop och be dom skicka källkoden till ordersystemet till dig.
<realubot> jesper85m: Glöm inte skriva att du är en trogen kund.
<jesper85m> realubot, tror du det funkar? eller får man sig en smäll på käften
<realubot> jesper85m: Haha
<realubot> jesper85m: Jag tror dom säger till dig att dra åt... men på ett diplomatiskt sätt. :)
<jesper85m> mm preicis
<jesper85m> " jo men den har jag här vänta*skrap skrap SMACK
<realubot> "Vårt ordersystemt tillhandahålls av företaget bla bla bla och är tyvärr inte baserat på öppen källkod. Kontakta företaget bla bla bla om du vill veta mer om företaget produkter. Du har väl inte missat att vi har ett erbjudande på Pampers blöjor den hä rveckan. Köp 2 för priset av 1."
<jesper85m> hahaha
<realubot> Du får nog ett svar i stil med det.
<realubot> jesper85m: Jag misstänker att många större ordersystem är proprietär kod.
<realubot> jesper85m: Att Open Souce e-commerce CMS mest är till för små webbutiker, typ.
<realubot> Det är ungerfär som Drupal och WordPress. Dagstidningarna kör ju med andra CMS som oliak företag utvecklar och supportar.
<jesper85m> aa det e väl så.
<jesper85m> får väl skriv aklart skiten nån gång i framtiden och se vad man kan göra med det
<realubot> jesper85m: Det skadar ju inte att maila och fråga några stora företag om vilka ordersystem dom använder. Det är inte säkert att det är hemligt.
<doggge> Sen e väl CMS inte samma som ett ordersystem?
<doggge> Customer Management System
<doggge> dvs hantera kunder
<doggge> hmm kan ha blandat ihop det med CRM :)
<doggge> Content Management System
<jesper85m> :-) många förkortningar
<doggge> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aff%C3%A4rssystem
<itmannen> Åter i bostaden efter en kvällskurs.
<jesper85m> skall lägga in en tråd i flashback där brukar alltid nån skrapa fram infon
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kvällskurs?
<Kurdistan> :)
<jesper85m> Hur gör djur
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Rätt uppfattat
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sex och samlevnad?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tok där. Vi har en kurs varje onsdag kväll om Gamla Testamentet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, sex och samlevnad.
<Kurdistan> eller :P snarare storken
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bor du knutby? :p
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nope. Finns inget om just det. Förutom Adam och Eva
<jesper85m> asså itmannen tror du på gud bibeln osv?
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: han tror på mig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Knutby ? När jag bor i Vilhelmina. men jag förstår vad du menar :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: coolt namn, vilhelmina.
<itmannen> jesper85m  En kunskap brukar inte vara tung att bära. Kallas även allmänbildning
<Kurdistan> låter som ett barns tankesmedja
<realubot> doggge: CMS står ju normalt för Content Management System.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Vad menar du ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ortens namn.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kurdikanalen, b1 och b2 är här samtidigt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. ja inte vet jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ni är alltid här samtidigt. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag hoppas du förstår jag skämtar med dig angående din kvällskurs.
<Kurdistan> även om jag inte tror på tomten
<Kurdistan> så respekterar jag allas tro
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Självklart. Nema problema. Jag tillhör inte den överkänsliga skaran :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hade du din keps på?
<Kurdistan> fläktade säkert hela församlingen
<realubot> Den stora frågan är ju vad Gud tycker om Open Source?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Nja. Inte rätt tillfälle denna gången. Det blev kavaj och slips utan keps
<Kurdistan> realubot: var frågan riktad till mig? :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bra jobbat av din fru.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :P för jag misstänker att det är hon som tar dig till sådana kvällskurser
<itmannen> Kurdistan  ja hon är duktig att klä på mig :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Du tror säkert jag skojar men hon inspekterar mig innan så jag inte ska se slarvig ut :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tja. Om du är Gud så får du gärna svara.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bra gjort av henne.
<Kurdistan> opensource
<realubot> opensource?
<realubot> http://www.opensource.org/
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Och mina skor får jag så klart blankputsade :D Om hon är noga ? nej inte speciellt :D
<itmannen> Om det finns en Gud så skulle Han säkert gilla open source
<itmannen> Fritt åt församlingen
<Kurdistan> :) man kan inte sluta digga b1/b2
<realubot> itmannen: Om? Tvivlar du itmannen ?
<itmannen> realubot  jag är inte högreligös på något vis. Och visst har jag mina funderingar.
<itmannen> Men jag tycker det är trevligt att lära mig nya kunskaper ändå.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<itmannen> realubot  Du börjar hamna på efterkälken
<realubot> itmannen: Ja.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag gör ju det. Jag har planer på att starta upp fler maskiner men jag får se om jag orkar. Jag är orolig för elräkningen.
<itmannen> realubot  Gett upp pga det kompakta motsåndet ?
<itmannen> realubot  äää. Bry dig inte om elen. Köp mindre med sprit istället :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag köper inte mycket sprit.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har en ohälsosamt låg alkoholkonsumtion.
<itmannen> realubot  Duktig ponke.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror jag skulle kunna ge dig en match om jag vevade igång min andra stationära dator som står här och kör på GPU istället.
<itmannen> realubot  Det är jag övertygad om att du kan
<realubot> Jag har ett nVidia 8400GS i burken och det duger nog bra till FAH.
<itmannen> realubot  Iof så tror jag du inte måste starta upp flera datorer för att passera mig.
<realubot> Jag kanske får ta och göra det i helgen då så det blir tyst på dig. ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Jo då. Jag kör ju på max på min vanliga stiationära. CPU då.
<realubot> 195% av min dual core enligt top.
<itmannen> realubot  Finns inga sätt att få tyst på mig. Fråga folket i Vilhelmina kommun :)
<realubot> itmannen: Inte ens om man kör om dig i FAH och ger dig fingret samtidigt? ;)
<itmannen> realubot  Du vet dom älskar att hata mig för alla mina åsikter om det mesta :D
<itmannen> realubot  Nope. DÃ¥ belva jag bara mer triggad
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kör min Intel E8200 på max nu och jag halkar ju efter som du ser i statistiken.
<itmannen> realubot  men varför kör du inte GPU då ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag fick ju inte GPU att fungera. Hela Skrivbordet hängde sig. Jag vet inte vad jag gjorde för fel. Jag gick ju på guiden till punkt och pricka.
<itmannen> realubot  ja det verkar mysko. jag kör bara denna GPU. Och det verkar vara ganska effektivt
<realubot> Jo. Det är ju GPU som gäller. Det är ju grymt mycket mer effektivit än CPU.
<itmannen> Men jisses innan man är i samma klass som Markk
<realubot> Jo. Han kör ju på kraftfulla servrar.
<itmannen> realubot  SÃ¥ var det ja. Vilket fusk :)
<larsemil> och betalar inte egen elräkning. :D
<realubot> Lägger man 10 papp så kan man skräddarsy en folding-dator med 4-5 PCI-E-portar och 4-5 kraftfulla grafikkort. Då kanske man kommer upp i 50 000 poäng/dygn.
<realubot> larsemil: Han betalar ju för servern.
<itmannen> realubot  Låter lite mycket när man knappt har mat för dagen :)
<realubot> larsemil: Har du tacklat av i FAH?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är ju det.
<realubot> itmannen: Det kallar jag välgörenhet att bygga en folding-dator för ca. 10 000 kr.
<larsemil> realubot: har gjort mitt
<realubot> Grafikkorten går ju på några tusenlappar och sedan måste man ju ha ett kraftfullt nätagg för att driva 4-5 grafikkort o.s.v.
<itmannen> realubot  Absolut. Önskar man kunde. Men jag får nöje mig med det jag har
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för trams? Vad är problemet?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Samma här.
<realubot> itmannen: Man får ha rejält med pengar om man ska pumpa in tusenlappar i en FAH-dator.
<itmannen> realubot  Får väl plocka med tomburkar på samhället på helgerna :)
<realubot> itmannen: Men tänk dig 2 st skräddarsydda datorer anpassade enbart för FAH med 4-5 kraftfulla GPU. DEt hade inte varit dåligt att casha in 100 000 poäng/dygn. :D
<itmannen> realubot  Ja Göta Petter vilken lycka :)
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Det blir nog några hundringar i elkostnad också om man har så kraftfulla grejer.
<realubot> Går det att abonnera på servrar med grafikkort? :|
<realubot> Eller finns det datorhallar där man får ställa in datorer med grafikkort i?
<realubot> "With all eight GPU clients folding optimally, the ppd of the entire system rose to a terrific 55,013, although its power consumption rose to 983W. Even so, the ppd per pound of this system is more than double that of the seven-GPU system based on the Asus P6T7 WS Revolution. Clearly, although the initial outlay is greater, an MSI K9A2 Platinum and four GTX 295s is the ultimate folding machine."
<realubot> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2009/08/03/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/7
<realubot> Total points per day: 55,013ppd
<larsemil> ni kan få hyra in er i min hall med era burkar
<itmannen> Fullt så roligt kanske det inte är :)
<realubot> Den artikeln är från 2009 så jag tror man kommer upp i 100 000-150 000 med två specialbyggda FAH-datorer.
<realubot> larsemil: Vad kostar det då?
<realubot> larsemil: Och var ligger den hallen? Hur har du råd med en egen hall?
<kodein> det kallas "företag"
<realubot> larsemil: Det låter mer som om du hyr ut plats som du hyr av någon annan?
<realubot> kodein: "företag"?
<kodein> realubot: ja. larsemil driver dalnix, om jag minns rätt
<realubot> Jag tror man skulle kunna bygga två FAH-datorer för ca 15 000 kr som fixar 100 000-150 000 poäng/dygn.
<realubot> kodein: Jo.
<realubot> Men Dalnix har väl ändå inte en egen serverhall? Hur konkurrerar man med dom stora aktörerna med en egen serverhall?
<itmannen> Jisses grabbar vad ni svävar iväg :D
<realubot> itmannen: Så här ska en riktig FAH-dator se ut: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/08/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/4xgtx295.jpg
 * haffe känner sig ganska fast förankrad i verkligheten.
<itmannen> realubot  Jisses vilket monster
<Hoxx> lite dåligt foto men varför ser min gnome shell ut såhär och hur ska jag fixa det? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8987870/gnome-shell2.jpg
<realubot> itmannen: Det har ju 4 grafikkort men det finns ju moderkort med 5 PCI-E-portar nu så det skulle kunna gå att ha ett grafikkort till på ett modernt moderkort.
<HeMan> https://www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-c410x/pd
<larsemil> realubot: kodein har rätt. jag driver Dalnix, vi har egen serverhall.
<HeMan> där kan man klämma in 16 GPU'er!
<haffe> Ska du köpa en?
<larsemil> realubot: men jag konkurrerar inte med de stora aktörerna
<realubot> larsemil: Är det inte väldigt dyrt att driva en serverhall? Det låter omständigt.
<larsemil> realubot: bra lokaler, vettiga lösningar och ett do-it-yourself tänk gör att det blir billigt.
<larsemil> och sen hall och hall. det är inte mer än kanske 10 servrar idag, varav våra är hälften.
<larsemil> realubot: men det finansierar sig självt och jag har någontanns att lägga alla projekt jag utvecklar
<itmannen> En garderob som man kallar datorhall :D
<haffe> kodein: Vad säger du om det här?
<haffe> Ett företag som söker kodare. De glömmer berätta vilken stad det gäller.
<kodein> det är stockholm, alltså?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<larsemil> itmannen: vet inte om man kallar det garderob om det är en lokal om 20kvm + 20kvm, med datorgolv, kylning, flertalet serverrack, fiber rätt in i switch med redundant ström och förhoppningsvis redundant fiber snart.
<larsemil> itmannen: men du trollar ju mest hela tiden så
<HeMan> larsemil: har ni skaffat AS än?
<larsemil> jag vet inte ens vad AS är
<larsemil> så antagligen inte. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> HeMan: vad är det?
<HeMan> larsemil: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Autonomous_system_%28Internet%29
<Kurdistan> hoxx antingen är det problem med hårdvaran (grafikkortet) eller dåliga drivrutiner.
<itmannen> larsemil  Trollar ?
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: vad har du för grafikkort?
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: ok :/
<HeMan> larsemil: en del av BGP
<Kurdistan> kör du gnome shell under ubuntu ?
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: hmm måste kolla de e en laptop
<Kurdistan> normalt ska gnome shell köra mutter
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: jo
<Kurdistan> men med ubuntu kan det vara compiz
<Hoxx> ok
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: får du samma problem när du kör unity?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, gnome-shell kör mutter. Oavsett dist.
<larsemil> HeMan: vår ISP kör BGP åt oss, vi behöver inte routa själva.
<Hoxx> nej med unity funkar det fint och med gnome classic
<gusnan> itmannen, hur gick det med ditt problem från i eftermiddags? det med att editera nån fil från root?
<HeMan> larsemil: ah
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: ja, gnome shell/mutter är skit med många hårdvara
<larsemil> HeMan: eftersom vi än så länge bara behöver ett /24 nät
<itmannen> gusnan  Just det. Det fixade sig med emac23
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<larsemil> HeMan: fick faktiskt ett mycket mer redundant nät inroutat idag.
<HeMan> larsemil: trevligt
<Kurdistan> kan du ge svaret på kommandon
<Hoxx> sec
<realubot> HeMan: Vad kostar en sådan makapär då?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag gjorde lite tester med failover i BGP, var bara någon sekund
<HeMan> realubot: vet inte, har bara lekt lite med en sån
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tänker på Googles monsterhallar som dom bygger om industrier till. T.ex. det som ligger utangör Köpenhamn som IDG har skrivit om.
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: där har du svaret.
<larsemil> realubot: ja så stora är vi inte.
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: så den klarar inte av gnome shell
<Kurdistan> ati drivrutinerna spelar ingen vidare med gnomeshell/mutter
<realubot> HeMan: Jag menar om det verkligen bli billigare än att använda 4 moderkort med 4-5 PCI-E-platser.
<Hoxx> ok
<HeMan> realubot: den där kan man splitta så man kan ha den till 1, 2, 4 eller 8 datorer
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: snarare ati drivrutinerna som inte är kompatibel med gnome shell för tillfället.
<Kurdistan> senaste drivrutinerna var tänkt lösa problemet
<Kurdistan> dock har det inte skett något
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: ok, bara att sit back and relax o väntas då :)
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: tack
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: kör unity istället.
<itmannen> Jag ser nu att det måste bli lite TV-tittande klockan 22:55 Pang I Bygget
<Kurdistan> om du inte tycker om myrornas krig :)
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: jo jag gör det nog
<Hoxx> ville bara testa lite gnome shell :)
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: du kan testa gnome shell igen när ati släpper drivrutiner som fungerar för gnome shell
<Hoxx> jepp
<realubot> HeMan: Ok. Det kanske inte är så dumt. Men om ett moderkort har 4 PCI-E så behöver man alltså två moderkort till Dell-chassit?
<HeMan> realubot: ne den har en PCIe-extender
<HeMan> realubot: det dyker upp en bunt enheter när man gör lspci
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det brukar bli myrornas krig i min hjärna sen jag suttit 10 min framför en TV
<realubot> HeMan: Den stödjer ju bara två nVidia Tesla-moduler.
<realubot> HeMan: Så man behöver bara ha ett moderkort till den då?
<realubot> Och Tesla-korten var ju inte så billiga. :S
<larsemil> trampa på engelska? peddle?
<itmannen> Viktig information till kanalen. Nu blir det rast vila ett tag. Hoppas ni står ut utan mig
<realubot> larsemil: paddle?
<realubot> larsemil: cykeltrampa o.d. pedal; vävstolstrampa el. symaskinstrampa o.d. treadle
<larsemil> pedaled
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.ord.se/oversattning/engelska/?s=trampa&l=ENGSVE
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vart ska du gamla farbror
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Spela ?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur ska vi klara oss utan dig? Du är oansvarig som lämnar oss i sticket.
<itmannen> realubot  :D Förlåt mig ty jag veta icke vad jag göra
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nu blev det tokigt. Lite privata affärer måste utföras
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :)
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Vi ses gott folk
<realubot> Have fun itmannen.
<realubot> Hoxx: Istället för att fotografera skärmen så kan du använda PrntScr för att ta en skärmdump. Det är ett tips bara.
<Hoxx> realubot: i know :) men det syndes ingenting av det "fula" med prntscr
<kodein> nä nu går skam på torra land
<Hoxx> realubot: blev bara ett tomt skrivbord
<Kurdistan> realubot: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=219&t=55164&p=445699
<Kurdistan> du bör nog förstå att medlemmen nog har hybrid kort
<Kurdistan> jonze168 <<---- det är nog intel som används
<realubot> kodein: Va?
<Kurdistan> och därför har han unity 2d
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur vet du att killen har hybridkort?
<Kurdistan> realubot: sök på kortet och du förstår
<Kurdistan> för dessa kort används oftast inom optimus
<Kurdistan> med intel
<Kurdistan> misstänker att det är intel som körs och därför har han unity 2d
<realubot> Jaha.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag avvaktar och ser vad han skriver.
<Kurdistan> om han har det och jag inte har tid svara.
<Kurdistan> så :) kan du få äran
<realubot> Aha, ser att han har svarat sedan sist jag kollade tråden.
<larsemil> nej läggdags.
<HeMan> 212 GB/s!
<HeMan> (minnesbandbreddsbenchmark)
<larsemil> yeah!
<larsemil> jag har samma på min wifi hemma i huset
<HeMan> larsemil: synd bara att fåglarna som flyger förbi blir micrade!
<larsemil> HeMan: rostad fågel nam nam
<larsemil> god natt
<HeMan> natti!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag får se vad han svarar. Han kanske behöver Bumblebee.
<coobra> :D
<coobra> larsemil: sov gött
<Kurdistan> realubot: grattis du har äntligen förstått. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mhm.
<Kurdistan> dolphin knäcker naut. :)
<Kurdistan> vad säger du Philip5 ?
<coobra> vem vad hur?
<Kurdistan> x_link: jag missar dansen.
<Kurdistan> men jag hoppas du underhåller folket.
<x_link> Hehe
<Kurdistan> x_link: bra där. kommer kolla loggarna framöver om jag inte besöker kanalen för se om du utför jobbet.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> x_link: ha det bra.
<x_link> Samma
<x_link> Kommer inte dansa idag, måste lägga mig nu =/
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) upprepa inte detta igen.
<Kurdistan> må väl kära tux-vänner
<x_link> :D
<x_link> Detsamma
<photoz> Tror ni att den här USB-hårddisken kan tjänstgöra väl som en "live-backup-disk"? Alltså... jag har den ständigt inkopplad via USB och den gör kopior på allt jag sparar/skapar själv? Givetvis har jag även andra backupformer, men jag behöver något som man kan falla tillbaka på så inte senaste backupen är en månad gammal:
<photoz> http://www.dustinhome.se/dustin-kopieringsavgiftfri-extern-harddisk-25”-500gb-5400rpm-usb-20/product/5010609524
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: DEEEET var på tiden
<photoz> NÃ¥gon?
<einand> photoz: usb är allmänt dåligt för sådant
<photoz> Vad ska det vara då?
<photoz> Jag har inget annat... kanske någon gammal COM-port.
<photoz> Vad ska det vara då?
<photoz> Jag har inget annat... kanske någon gammal COM-port.
<photoz> einand einand einand einand einand
<einand> inga sata?
<photoz> Det är väl något som finns INNUTI datorn?
<einand> du kan väl lika gärna ha den inne i datorn då
<photoz> Nä... kan inte öppna den.
<photoz> Eller vill inte.
<photoz> Bara dåliga saker händer när man öppnar datorer och petar.
<photoz> Vet det av erfarenhet.
<einand> nä men kör på usb isf
<photoz> Hmm...
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-20
<maxjezy> nu sover alla barnen
<lag^> Japp
<amelia> morrn!
<whomee> morrn
<SejmL> morrn
<phnom> morrn
<HeMan> morn!
<HeMan> -r
<HeMan> vafanken
<HeMan> +
<delhage> morrmorr
<HakanS> God morgon alla ubuntianer! ;)
<delhage> jag då?
<HeMan> delhage: tror du räknas du med, du hänger ju ändock på en Ubuntu-kanal
<HakanS> delhage: Är du inte ubuntian, så har du ju inte sett grynings-ljuset.  ;)
<delhage> nä...
 * delhage har bara kört linux sen -93...
<HakanS> delhage: Det är bra att du kör linux. Men varför kör du inte Ubuntu?
<delhage> varför?
 * derfian tar fram popcorn och lutar sig tillbaka i stolen
<kodein> jag kör ubuntu för att jag är för lat för att byta på jobbdatorn
 * derfian upprepar för sig själv: "Jag ska inte trolla, jag ska inte trolla, jag ska inte trolla..."
<derfian> Men att påstå att Ubuntu är bättre än linux.... :D
<kodein> derfian: du vet att du vill
<larsemil> morrn
<E3-Fisk> orn
<E3-Fisk> +m
<itmannen> Godmorgon ungdomar
<larsemil> itmannen: hur gammal är du som säger så?
<itmannen> Tillräckligt
<phnom> Skitgammal
<itmannen> Vilken tur att jag är hår igen så ni har någon att gnälla på. :D
<kodein> ja, det har varit skalligt utan dig hår.
<phnom> :>
<itmannen> Om någon funderar på varför jag höll på med lightdm.conf så är det vara att ta bort möjligheten till gästinloggning i 11.10
<itmannen> Man lägger helt enkelt till denna rad sist: allow-guest=false
<itmannen> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<larsemil> itmannen: bra tips. får jag twittra det?
<itmannen> Självklart
<amelia> go delhage! go delhage! :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: kör du också fedora?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nej
<larsemil> bamsefar: erkänn du kör osx!
<bamsefar> Japp
<E3-Fisk> .... say what?
<bamsefar> Ja?
<bamsefar> Vad är problemet?
<SoEasy> :/
<larsemil> kan ni bekräfta en sak åt mig. tsclient verkar inte finnas i 11.10
<itmannen> Menar du terminalserverklienten ?
<larsemil> precis
<E3-Fisk> apt-get install tsclient ?
<itmannen> Hos mig finns det iaf Remote desktop client
<larsemil> E3-Fisk: kan du göra det? fungerar inte för mig
<E3-Fisk> ska pröva
<Birdstream> finns inte med i oneirics programkällor iaf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tsclient
<E3-Fisk> fungerar.    The following NEW packages will be installed
<E3-Fisk>   rdesktop tsclient
<E3-Fisk> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<E3-Fisk> Need to get 452 kB of archives.
<E3-Fisk> After this operation, 1 110 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<E3-Fisk> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<E3-Fisk> Oj fan, sorre för paste
<larsemil> E3-Fisk: och du kör 11.10?
<itmannen> Och RDC är samma sak som tsc
<E3-Fisk> alltså, jag venne.
<E3-Fisk> Ska kolla
<E3-Fisk> sitter i ett operativ som heter Pinguy.   grundat på 11.04
<larsemil> lsb_release -r
<larsemil> ja det är ju inte riktigt samma nej. :) i 11.04 hade jag det också
<E3-Fisk> larsemil, du har nog rätt
<Squarism> har det hänt ngt med spotify linux eller?
<E3-Fisk> ska kolla på laptopen, där håller jag på att uppdatera just nu. återkommer larsemil
<Squarism> får fel "406 = måste skaffa premium istället för ultimate"
<E3-Fisk> Squarism, vad då?
<E3-Fisk> Har du premium konto?
<Squarism> Jag har ultimate men den verkar vilja ha premium
<E3-Fisk> Om du ska ha spotify för linux måste du ha premium
<E3-Fisk> larsemil,    Den verkar inte finnas i REPO
<Squarism> Nä? Jag har kört ultimate i flera månader
<Squarism> sen jul faktiskt
<E3-Fisk> Squarism,  haha ofta? jag har alltid kört premium. står att jag måste ha det också.
<E3-Fisk> hämta ner windouche versionen annars och kör under wine, fungerar det också
<Squarism> Asså, jag skojjar inte
<Birdstream> Ultimate har iaf funkat med Linux klienten förut va jag vet. Kör själv premium, men farsan har ju ultimate.. får höra med honom om hans oxå lagt av.. :S
<Squarism> jag hade premium till i julas
<derfian> nån som har koll på om ubuntu paketerar freerdp?
<larsemil> derfian: freerdp-x11 - RDP client for Windows Terminal Services
<HakanS> En liten undersökning: Använder ni Ubuntu (eller dess officiella varianter. Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Studio)?
<Birdstream> verkar så.. sedan 10.10 iaf http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freerdp&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<larsemil> HakanS: jag kör xubuntu för tillfället eftersom gnome3 och unity suger. :D
<derfian> larsemil: tack, sitter inte vid nån ubuntumaskin för tillfället. vilken version är det?
<HakanS> Sjölv kör jag Kubuntu.
<HakanS> *Själv
<itmannen> HakanS  Ubuntu 11.10
 * andol har även han bytt till Xubuntu/Xfce
<derfian> Birdstream: tack, såg inte din länk
<E3-Fisk> HakanS,   Jag sitter under slackware
<bamsefar> Haha
<andol> derfian: För versionsinfo etc, se https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freerdp
<Birdstream> derfian: vassego. sry skulle ju lagt till ditt nick.. :) hehe
<larsemil> andol: du ska då alltid göra som jag.
<phnom> E3-Fisk: Nej, de enablade ultimate i linux-preview för ett bra tag sen.
<phnom> unlimited*
<andol> larsemil: Japp, alldeles för jobbigt att komma på något eget.
<E3-Fisk> phnom,  Jasså? visste jag inte
<phnom> Sen sommaren 2010, ungefär
<E3-Fisk> alltså haha, uppgraderade på laptopen från 11,04 till 10.10 och då kommer jag inte så jag får se menyer eller något. bara en bakrundsbild som inte ser ut som ubuntus egna :P
<E3-Fisk> så gick in i terminalmode eller vad man nu säger och instllerar KDE : >
<E3-Fisk> hoppas det kommer fungerar bara
<HakanS> En påminnelse om release-party i Göteborg ikväll: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-se/1319/detail/
<itmannen> Detta tips kanske ni redan känner till. Men ett smart sätt att öppna Nautilus som root är detta via terminalen: gksudo nautilus
<itmannen> Självklart så måste man ha gett root ett lösenord först :)
<itmannen> sudo passwd root
<HakanS> itmannen: gksudo innebär inte att man startar ett program som användare "root". följaktligen behöver man heller inte ha gett root ett lösenord.
<itmannen> HakanS  Ok.
<HakanS> Sudo, och gksudo, tillåter en auktoriserad användare att temporärt utöka sina rättigheter genom sitt egna lösenord istället för att behöva veta lösenordet till root-kontot.
<itmannen> HakanS  Måste användaren vara med i gruppen root ?
<antii> visudo
<bamsefar> Varför vill man köra nautilus som root?
<itmannen> bamsefar  Säger inte det sig själv. ? Vissa saker kan man inte föändra utan att avra just root
<itmannen> Jisses vliken stavning
<itmannen> Suck
<portuguese_latin> hi
<portuguese_latin> i'm looking for a nice swedish girl to talk
<itmannen> Wrong place
<portuguese_latin> why
<itmannen> This is ubuntuchannel
<portuguese_latin> what's that?
<itmannen> Linux/Ubuntu
<kodein> channel for lonely men. no women.
<portuguese_latin> thank's
<itmannen> Prata för dig själv du !
<kodein> nej, jag för kanalens talan
<itmannen> In your dreams
<kodein> jag är ledsen att behöva göra dig besviken, men du existerar inte i mina drömmar.
<itmannen> Eller på Svenska. I fablerans värld
<itmannen> Det tackar jag för.
<itmannen> Synd att detta inte funkar längre: wget http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts.tar.gz
<itmannen> Gick bra i 11.04. men nu är det stopp
<kodein> vadå, har wget gått sönder för dig?
<itmannen> Själva scriptet
<itmannen> Tar det från början: cd ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<itmannen> wget http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts.tar.gz
<itmannen> tar zxvf nautilus-scripts.tar.gz
<itmannen> Klart (Borde vara iaf)
<itmannen> Funkade bra i 11.04 med gnome3
<itmannen> Scripten finns där men dom funkar tyvärr inte i 11.10 tydligen
<kodein> fast nu har jag ju hört att du har enorma insikter i det här med data, så det borde ju inte vara nåt problem alls.
<itmannen> Det stämmer bra det. Så det kommer säkerligen att fixa sig.
<itmannen> Undrar om jag skulle ta och åka ut och göra samhället osäkert ?
<Philip5> jaha
<itmannen> Kloka ord :)
<Philip5> japp, sånn är jag
<itmannen> Hur går det med ditt projekt ?
<Philip5> har precis gjort mig lite impoperlär hos sysadmin och kanske uppfattats som lite av en besserwisser på ett ställe jag sitter ute på jobb på.
<itmannen> Ajdå. Fick dom smisk på fingrarna
<Philip5> killen verkar ha lite dålig koll och jag hade lite synpunkter som jag själv så klart tyckte var konstuktiv kritik men han tog det nog som personligt att han brast i sin kompetens
<Philip5> jo lite
<itmannen> Men huvudsaken det var sanningar du leverade
<Philip5> hade lite förslag på lösningar och ändringar och fick då höra att sysadmin levt på dogmen "nä det där går inte" fast det visst gör det
<Philip5> :)
<itmannen> Du tramapde på deras ego
<Philip5> tydlligen
<Philip5> är en arbetsplats som har en it-kille och han gör väl även lite annat men kanske inte är vassaste sysadmin
<Philip5> ingen Barre direkt
<Philip5> itmannen: vilket projekt tänkte du på?
<itmannen> Det finns mycket kosmetika i vår Herres hage. Som sen visar sig falsarium. Jag tänkte på detta med Digikam
<Philip5> fixat
<itmannen> Bra ? Du är snabb du :)
<Philip5> ska fixa en patch för ett annat paket som digikam är beroende av som kan göra att det krachar för vissa som ska importera från vissa kameror
<itmannen> Ok
<Philip5> jodå, bara jag själv hade uppgraderat så såg jag ju till att jag får senaste digikam för egen del
<Philip5> sedan var det en del som mailade och var på mig om att fixa paketen till 11.10
<itmannen> Men så Digikam uppdateras per automatik nu då via din ppa
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Perfekt broder
<Philip5> du kör digikam eller? men inte kde
<itmannen> Digaikam har jag men inte KDE. Ubuntu 11.10
<Philip5> bygger min med lite annorlunda stödpaket än den officiella också
<Philip5> updaterat lite underliggande paket och lite mer funktion
<itmannen> Då ska jag köar update så jag får den nyaste från dig
<HakanS> Philip5: Den nya datorn kom igår kväll. Hade den ihopmonterad vid midnatt, så har inte installerat något än.
<Philip5> HakanS: waaaaahyyy.... välkommen till nutiden :)
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag ut och trakassera samhället. Vi ses folket
<Philip5> jo jag borde tänka på att ta lunch
<HakanS> Philip5: Tack.
<Philip5> HakanS: så du har inte hunnit uppleva hur snabb den är än då?
<HakanS> Philip5: Här kan du se värdena för den gamla: http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1110194-LI-HAKANS08920
<HakanS> Philip5: Det blir nog en hisnande upplevelse.
<Philip5> kan bli kul för dig att jämföra
<HakanS> Philip5: När jag kollat värdena för i5 2500K så verkar det som att den nya blir 15-20 ggr så snabb.
<Philip5> lol, det är en del skillnad
<Philip5> men det är ju då  det är extra kul att uppgradera. inte alltid lika kul när man pröjsar en massa för prylar och kanske får en 15-25% som man nästan inte märker i praktiken
<Philip5> nä nu är det lunchdags
<Philip5> ciao så länge
<Kirill^> NÃ¥n som installerat en hp-tg3 drivare tidigare?
<amelia> Kirill^: ja.
<amelia> Kirill^: det är la bara att köra?
<itmannen> Hipp hipp hurra. Ubuntu fyller 7 år idag
<itmannen> Se historien här : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-7th-birthday-today-look-back-at-where-it-all-began/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<itmannen> Nu ska jag ladda in 4.10 (Warty Warthog) i min Oracle VM. Nostalgitripp
<itmannen> Det fanns redan då för 64-bitars
<Kirill^> amelia: Fick att jag saknade en sak... Vart inte direkt klockare :(
<phnom> itmannen: Det är ju bara nostalgi om du faktiskt var med och körde det när det släpptes, och då minns förr, när det var bättre.
<itmannen> phnom  Jag började före ubuntu
<itmannen> Men visste aldrig vad jag gjorde :D
<itmannen> Sen så var nog inte allt bättre förr.
<Kirill^> Ska ta och testa igen ikväll :)
<itmannen> Det jag började med hette knoppix
<HeMan> det jag började med hette sls eller om det var yggdrasil
<Nafallo> zipslack for mig
<Kirill^> Började faktiskt med Red Hat en gång i tiden när det begav sig. :) Ångrar att jag inte fortsatte med det faktiskt. =/
<Haffe> kodein:
<kodein> Haffe:
<Haffe> Hej.
<kodein> Hej.
<Kirill^> delhage: När slutar utbildningar på fredagar?
<Kirill^> utbildningarna*
<itmannen> philp5 Jag har nu version Version 2.1.1 av Digikam. Är det sen senaste ?
<delhage> Kirill^: beror på vilken
<Kirill^> RH124 som slutar den 11 november, men vi kan ta det imorgon då jag åker hem nu. :)
<Kurdistan> grattis på födelsedagen buntu
<kodein> tänk, både stefan raab och ubuntu födda samma dag
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=55174
<Kurdistan> ämne tillägnad Ubuntus årsdag
<whomee> usch, ska man gå hem för dagen kanske :/
<kodein> nä
<whomee> ok :(
<Barre> go' eftermiddag
<delhage> mors
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/dnbok/dnbok-hem/gratis-bocker-fran-dn-och-bookboon#bookboon:it
<realubot> http://bookboon.com/external/dagens-nyheter/it/c-programming-in-linux
<CasperN> oooh
<Birdstream-mobil> Har en liten fråga. En polare lämnade en extern usb hdd till mig för att se om jag kunde rädda ngt då den rasat och Windows inte ville veta av den alls. Den tuggade en bra stund innan ikonen dök upp men försökte man öppna den påstod Windows att den behövde formateras..
<Haffe> Har du prövat att kolla på den i ubuntu?
<Birdstream-mobil> Så...jag körde in den i min ubuntu-burk och kunde då komma åt filerna. Visserligen gick det långsamt att läsa filerna och det tog några timmar innan den blev klar... :s
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Birdstream-mobil> Men de mesta gick att rädda bara några filer som vart korrupta. Sen tänkte jag testa att formatera den.. vilket naturligtvis resulterade i läs/skrivfel. Disk kaputt tänkte jag men sen testade jag att partitionera den med GUID tabell istället för MBR... och tada! Skiten funkar perfa
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Tror ni att det går att byta 1x160 gb SATA + 2x80 gb SATA mot en WLAN-AP?
<Birdstream-mobil> frågan e.. varför? :s varför får jag läs & skrivfel när jag partitionerar den med MBR?
<Birdstream-mobil> iofs bara acceptera magin i de hela men ja antar att hans winblows inte kommer kunna läsa den då lr?
<Haffe> Har du räddat datan?
<Haffe> Det är kanske värt att bara formatera disken.
<Birdstream-mobil> Sedan wipade jag partitionen och skulle formatera.. gick inte
<cahoot> skulle du lita på den disken mer öht?
<Birdstream-mobil> Ja jag rädda datan .. tog skitlång tid
<Birdstream-mobil> Men ändrade jag partitionstyp till GUID ist. för MBR så kunde jag formatera den... kopierade tillbaks alla filer. Inga fel alls
<Birdstream-mobil> S.M.A.R.T rapporterade bara 1 trasig sektor..
<Birdstream-mobil> Normalt ska ju disken kunna reallokera ett visst antal trasiga sektorer till en reservyta men den trasiga sektorn kanske var just MBR?
<Birdstream-mobil> GUID har ju redundans på partitionstabellen va ja fattat?
<realkhadaffi> Rebellerna gick på att vaxdockan jag gömde i tunneln var diktatorn.
 * realkhadaffi skrattar som en James Bond-skurk.
<itmannen> realkhadaffi  Vilket tur du informerade om detta. Jag trodde att en stor man gått ur tiden :D
<Kurdistan> vad man avskyr den imperialistiska och kapitaliska systemet
<Kurdistan> och hycklar väst
<Kurdistan> khaddafi som var USA och väst hantlagare har idag fått lämna jordelivet
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Se så. Lugn och fin nu :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sanningen är att väst och USA är mänsklighetens värsta fiende
<Kurdistan> ej värsta utan största
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Den frågan tänker jag inte ta upp till diskussion här min vän :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vi behöver inte diskutera något. allt är fakta.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Kankse från din synvinkel. men det är inte lika med allenarådande sanning. Men nog om detta
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är känsliga saker, men vill du ha fakta så kan jag ge dig även västerländska sådana.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nädå. Det behövs inte
<Barre> Kurdistan: två frågor, 1: varför tror du att detta är rätt plats att prata om detta? 2: Varför tror du någon är intresserad av din politiska ställning och åsikter?
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) jag behövde avreagera mig efter en tung kvällskurs.
<Barre> fel forum
<itmannen> Jag funderar på att ställa ut en dator på balkongen och fjärrstyra den
<Kurdistan> Barre: jag bryr mig föga om vad du/ni tycker om mina politiska åsikter eller min ställningstagande till den västerländska hycklerin.
<itmannen> Barre  Detta är fel forum för mycket som skrivs utan att det kommer protester från OP
<itmannen> Barre  Nu vet jag iof inte om du är OP
<Barre> Kurdistan: spelar du naiv och troll eller är du på på riktig.. om du läser topic och funderar ett par minuter på hur du agerar och återkommer sen?
<itmannen> Barre  OSA
<Kurdistan> Barre: vem kallar du för troll? Det verkar vara vanligt ord som somliga inom cybervärlden använder. Jag håller mig inte on-topic, men det är väl bara kolla på loggarna hur många som följer regelboken.
<Kurdistan> Du är själv inte renlärd.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Helt rätt !
<Kurdistan> Barre: städa först utan för din dörr, innan du slänger skit på min.
<HakanS> Sansa er nu.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men du borde veta att OP här silar mygg och sväljer elefanter efter eget gottfinnande
<itmannen> HakanS  åsikter om kanalen måste ni nog finna er i.
<HakanS> Det bästa är att föregå med gott exempel. Bara för att andra begår fel (off-topic-inlägg), så måste man inte göra samma fel själv.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: jag ska sansa mig. Jag har stor respekt för dig. Egentligen samtliga här. Dock ska ingen spela laban på min bekostnad.
<Kurdistan> Då skiter jag om personen är min far.
<itmannen> Och inget svar från Barre på mina frågor. Vad kan det bero på ?
<itmannen> Ett politiker forum är det såklart inte. Men frågor gällande kanalen måste tas på allvar. För detta är väl ingen diktatur ?
<x_link> ..........
<x_link> Whop whop
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) idag kommer jag följa din dans.
<Kurdistan> bara våga sov innan det
<Kurdistan> *sova
<x_link> Jag skulle lägga mig igår, men precis när jag skulle lägga ner datorn så ståg jag att den var 23:57, så jag stannade uppe 3 min extra för #ubuntu-se skull
<itmannen> HakanS  Varför får jag ingen respons från dig på vad jag skriver ?
<realkhadaffi> Det var så här det började i Libyen också. Folk slutade lyda överheten.
<Kurdistan> x_link: :( jag sov ju innan dig.
<x_link> Yes
<Kurdistan> realkhadaffi: nej det är inte sanningen.
<Kurdistan> är det vad svenska blaskor skriver?
<HakanS> itmannen: Respons på vad?
<itmannen> HakanS  Som jag skrev. På mina åsikter om kanalen och OP tex
<realkhadaffi> HakanS: Jag är ny här. Jag hoppas att det är ok om jag gömmer mig här ett tag. Det är lite körigt hemma just nu.
<itmannen> realkhadaffi  :D
<Kurdistan> realkhadaffi: :) du driver inte med HakanS. jag spelar lokalpatriot.
<HakanS> realkhadaffi: Bara du följer kanalens regler, TOPIC: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: for president. :)
<Kurdistan> HakanS: du måste ha kilometer lång stubin.
<itmannen> Det är fullt ok att OP agerar. men då ska det ske i rättvisans tecken. Och dom ska inte som strutsen stoppa huvudet i sanden ibland.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jisses. Har du mycket Bregott hemma ? :)
<HakanS> itmannen: Det är inte alltid det finns någon OP här.
<itmannen> HakanS  Tittar man på listan så är det ett helt gäng
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp när det kommer till HakanS.
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag förstår inte varför du är otrevlig, jag ber dig bara att hålla dina politiska åsikter borta från denna kanal, en trevlig diskussion untanför ämnet har jag personligen inga problem med, men polisiska diskussioner slutar oftast inte bra..
<HakanS> itmannen: Att de är inloggade betyder inte att de är inne och läser hela tiden.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. Även om någon är duktig så sätter jag för min del aldrig någon på en pedistal
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ju, när denne kommer från rätt stad. :)
<HakanS> itmannen: Det är inte så konstigt att Kurdistan smörar för mig. Hans föräldrar bor bara en kilometer från mig. ;)
<Barre> itmannen: nej, jag är inte OP, jag diskuterade med Kurdistan och hade inte tid att svara eftersom jag även jobbar. Det var inte för att vara otrevlig jag inte svarade med det samm..
<realubot> Hej alla. Jag var ute och köpte tidningen bara. Jag hoppas att jag inte har missat något?
<Kurdistan> Barre: jag håller med dig delvis. jag behövde inte dela med mig av min frustration. den mänskliga idiotin gör ju ingen gott. dock så gillar jag inte när du spelar polis på min bekostnad när du själv mellan åt kommer med övertramp. må de inte vara av politisk karaktär. övertramp som övertramp. eller?
<itmannen> HakanS  Jo det vet jag. Men enligt mig så väljer och vrakar OP vad dom ska påtala. För ser dom ena sekunden så borde dom nog se några sekunder efteråt också
<itmannen> Barre  Ok.
<itmannen> HakanS  Jo det ante mig att det var något gällande inbördes beundran :) Hm grannar
<HakanS> itmannen: Som sagt. Det bästa är att föregå med gott exempel.
<itmannen> HakanS  Det är jag medvetet om. Jag bara regerar på OPs flathet eller orättvisa tillrättavisningar.
<realubot> Jag håller faktiskt med itmannen. op har varit ganska selektiva med att bedöma folks beteende i kanalen.
<realubot> Det har inte alltid varit samma måttstock alla gånger.
<itmannen> realubot  Amen broder
<cahoot> blanda för Guds skull inte in religion
<itmannen> cahoot  Varför inte ? Ubuntu är ju Guds gåva till mänskligheten
<propus> någon som har en lösning på hur jag ska komma åt en disk som är krypterad.. som inte känner igen passwordet?
<itmannen> propus  Du efterfrågan någon hacker mao :)
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag spelar inte polis, jag ber dig bara vädra dina åsikter i ett annat forum. tack!
<Kurdistan> Barre: jag uppfattade din tillvisande av den sorten. Om det inte var din mening, är jag tillräckligt stor för be om ursäkt.
<itmannen> Barre  Då får vi hoppas att allt sportssnack i tid och otid också håller sig till rätt forum. Eller hur ?
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag är inte ute efter en ursäkt, jag anser inte att du har något att be omo ursäkt för. Jag ber dig bara att hålla politiska diskussioner borta från denna kanal.
<madbear> calm the fuck down
<madbear> i is here
<itmannen> Eller alla diskussioner och frågor om windows också för den delen
<realubot> propus: Brute force?
<realubot> propus: Om lösenordet inte är tillräckligt starkt?
<madbear> fyfan windowsanvändare
<madbear> borde bli av med datorkörkortet
<madbear> usch
<realubot> propus: Programmet john?
<realubot> "john, mostly known as John the Ripper, is a tool designed to help systems administrators to find weak (easy to guess or crack through brute force) passwords, and even automatically mail users warning them about it, if it is desired.
<realubot> "
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det nu madbear ?
<madbear> john my dawg
<madbear> sup realubot
<propus> realubot: okey.. thanks :)
<itmannen> madbear  :) Nja det är kanske att ta i. Men dom har inget här att göra. men det konstiga är att det rent allmänt är linuxfolk som hjälper dom IRL
<realubot> Det är helt ok. Hur är det med dig? Varför är du så arg?
<madbear> steve fuckin ballmer
<madbear> jävla tok
<realubot> Vad har han gjort nu?
<realubot> madbear: Har han varit dum mot dig? Om han är dum mot dig så tycker inte jag att du ska leka med honom mer.
<madbear> haha
<madbear> man måste vara ingenjör för att klara av en androidlur säger han
<madbear> windows fån ska vara så jävla mycket bättre
<realubot> Han i så han spricker den där Ballmer.
<realubot> *Han tar i
<madbear> jepp
<realubot> propus: Vilket program använder du för att låsa upp krypteringen då?
<itmannen> madbear  Varför måste du fylla ut dina skrivningar med svordomar ?
<Kurdistan> madbear: :) reagerar du på ballmers uttalande om android?
<madbear> ja och att han är så jävla dum
<madbear> itmannen: sry brukar ordbajsa så
<Kurdistan> madbear: är du förvånad? liknande sak sa farbror gates om linux.
<madbear> det ger +poäng
<madbear> ja men gates han ser ju förfan ut att vara 12 år så kan man säga nåt dumt om killen? :/
<itmannen> madbear  sry ?
<madbear> sorry för alla jävla svrdmr
<madbear> vilken bra förkortning jag presis skapade eller? svrdmr?
<madbear> precis
<madbear> T_T
<realubot> Det går ju att ta bort vissa bokstäver ju texter och ändå så läser man texten utan problem.
<realubot> Det är vissa vokaler eller något som man kan plocka bort utan att texten blir svårläst.
<madbear> mm jg lste dt
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Mm, typ så.
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install svrdmr
<propus> realubot: standard klienten i ubuntu 11.10
<realubot> propus: Den som krypterar Hemkatalogen? Du behöver en phassphrase för att låsa upp krypteringen av Hemkatalogen från en annan installation. Det räcker inte med lösenordet.
<propus> realubot: ingen aning.. de är iaf en av mina storage diskar som bråkar.. och tyvärr den som jag har alla serier och filmer på.. ;/
<realubot> propus: Det räcker inte med användarens vanliga lösenord. När du har installerat Ubuntu första gången så kommer Ubuntu att be dig skapa en phassphrase för att komma åt disken externt. Den phassphrasen listar du aldrig ut.
<realubot> Den är riktigt stark.
<propus> kk
<realubot> propus: Hur bar du dig åt för att kryptera disken då?
<propus> realubot: i disk utility när jag formaterade den.. jag vet vad jag satte för password... men får "cryptsetup exited with exit code 255: no key available with this passphrase"
<realubot> MÃ¥ste man ha en hash att cracka med John the Ripper?
<propus> ingen aning..
<realubot> propus: I värsta fall är det så att du måste montera disken på samma system dom du krypterade den och att du måste ha en phassphrase-nyckel för att komma åt innehållet på från ett annat system. Som med en krypterad Hemkatalog.
<realubot> propus: Jag läser något om att error code kan ha med en uppgradering att göra. Har du testat att boota en Ubuntu Live och komma åt disken från Live CD?
<propus> realubot: nej har inte provat de.. får göra ett försök.. men de konstiga är ju att jag har 2 storage diskar.. och de är bara den ena som bråkar... den och ändå formaterades dom på samma system med samma password och passphrase för hemkatalogen
<HeMan> om det är "vanlig" disk-krypto så ligger nyckeln på disken och man öppnar den passfrasen
<HeMan> nyckeln kan inte bytas eftersom det kräver att man krypterar om hela disken med den nya, däremote kan man lägga till och ta bort passfraser
<realubot> HeMan: Vad händer om man krypterar en extern hdd och sedan ominstallerar systemet där man gjorde krypteringen?
<HeMan> realubot: det ska inte vara något problem
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<itmannen> Men vem har statshemligheter  privat så man måste krypter sina HD ?
<HeMan> jag kör det mest för att jag tycker det är intressant
<HeMan> ssh-nycklar och gpg-nycklar är ändå skyddade av passfraser
<HeMan> men jag krypterar bara /home
<itmannen> Vad jag förstår så tar dem betydligt mer kraft från datorn att läsa från en krypterad hd
<HeMan> jo det är stor skillnad
<HeMan> okrypterat så ger min ssd ungefär 200 MB/s
<HeMan> och krypterat ligger den på 80 MB/s
<HeMan> den låg på 40 MB/s på min gamla dator...
<itmannen> Är det verkligen värt denna misnkning ?
<HeMan> jag har så små filer som läses från /home så det är nog inte märkbart
<HeMan> men däremot slutade jag ha krypterad  /
<HeMan> och om jag då behöver fart för tex bygga en kärna eller en buildroot så kan jag lägga det på /var/tmp
<itmannen> Det enda senario jag kan se med krypterad HD är att förhindra tex piratbyrån att komma åt filmer vid ett ev. tillslag
<cahoot> kryptera filmer verkar bisarrt
<HeMan> jag har labbat med krypterad disk i virtuell maskin
<itmannen> HeMan  Labba kan alltid vara roligt
<HeMan> och det som går snabbast är att kryptera inne i den virtuella maskinen
<HeMan> för då kan virtio göra sitt magic stuff
<arand> Om man har lösenord ligger i plaintext är det väl också relevant, e.g. i en webbläsare, eller i ~/.irssi ...
<HeMan> jo
<itmannen> Men nu gott folk. rast vila
<larsemil> Nu kissa och sen krypa ner i sängen
<itmannen> Har du inga vuxenblöjor ?
<propus> haha
<realubot> Vilka är ni? Vad är det som pågår?
<Barre> HeMan: vad gör virtio för magi?
<HeMan> Barre: kopierar datat snabbare mellan virtuell maskin och fysisk maskin
<larsemil> HeMan: så man bör köra med det? jag skapar oftast mina maskiner utan virtio
<HeMan> Barre: eller rättare sagt, mellan virtuell maskin och "riktig" device
<HeMan> larsemil: jo virtio borde du nog köra
<delhage> använder inte emulerade drivisar
<delhage> virtio gör stooor skillnad
<HeMan> larsemil: ren throughput är inte så himla stor skillnad men lite blandad last blir det stor skillnad på
<Barre> HeMan: jo, men det är ju flytten mellan virtuell och fysisk.. förstod det som att den gjorde något magiskt med själv krypteringen...
<delhage> eller, inte emulerade "drivisar", drivisar för emulerad hårdvara menade jag
<HeMan> Barre: njae, det blir bara bättre prestanda eftersom kopieringen från virtuella maskinen går fortare
<Barre> HeMan: jag förstår
<delhage> tänk paravirt
<larsemil> delhage: klarar ni er från kval?
<delhage> vi får se
<delhage> måndagen var ju positiv
<larsemil> brage är så illa tvungna att kvala.
<delhage> vet du mot vilka än+
<delhage> ?
<larsemil> jag hade gärna sett både dalkurd och brage i superettan nästa år men dalkurd lär ta lite poäng nu i sista omgången
<larsemil> delhage: nej inget är klart.
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> hade helst släppt det där nu när hockeyn kört igång
<delhage> hockey? vad är det?
<Kurdistan> larsemil: heja dalkurd. :)
<larsemil> Kurdistan: +1
<Kurdistan> larsemil: egentligen bryr jag mig inte så mycket om dem.
<Kurdistan> men det är roligt attt det går bra för ett kurdisk lag i sverige
<larsemil> ja. har fått för mig att de är lite kända inom den kurdiska världen internationellt
<delhage> som assyriska här?
<Kurdistan> larsemil: ja hyfsad i alla fall.
<Kurdistan> larsemil: skillnaden är att det finns bra kurdiska lag utanför europa.
<Kurdistan> hewler (erbil på svenska) är ett av asiens bästa fotbollslag
<Kurdistan> iraks nr 1
<Kurdistan> i den turkiska delen av kurdistan finns det rad av bra lag
<Kurdistan> sivas spor
<Kurdistan> diyarbakirspor
<Kurdistan> pga kurdernas land är delad mellan olika stater
<larsemil> jag vill åka till kurdistan någon gång. fantastisk natur. berg, öken.
<Kurdistan> så får de en annan erkännande
<Kurdistan> larsemil: kurdistan är ungefär i samma situation som katalonien men betydligt svårare situation.
<Kurdistan> de det inte bara finns en centralmakt att bråka med :)
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) sedan finns det världskända kurdiska fotbollsspelare.
<Kurdistan> hamit altintop (bröderna altintop).
<Kurdistan> förra storspelaren hasan sas
<delhage> ohhh, Hasan Sas! coolast ever
<delhage> jag minns VM 2002
<Kurdistan> Mehmet Topal (spelar i valencia).
<Kurdistan> ja det finns rad andra
<delhage> han gjorde mål, och istället för målgest snyter han sig i handen och springer ner på egen planhalva igen, "business as ususal" typ
<Kurdistan> i sverige finns: malmö talangen hamad och gais har mervan.
<Kurdistan> båda spelar i u-21 landslaget
<Kurdistan> :) sedan finns många andra. för något år sedan köpte Barcelona en kurdisk supertalang jag glömt namnet på.
<Kurdistan> går allt väl för honom blir han den nästa stortalangen i barcelona
<Kurdistan> får se om han pallar trycket
<Kurdistan> :) off-topic men sport är roligt
<larsemil> nu sova
<Kurdistan> larsemil: sov gott.
<Kurdistan> :) jag lovat mig själv bevittna x_link dans.
<Kurdistan> så jag kommer vara vaken ett tag till
<realubot> Kurdistan: Har inte kurderna ett visst självbestämmande i norra Irak?
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes.
<Kurdistan> realubot: vi tar det via pm. jag har svävat i off-topic land för länge idag. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://english.aljazeera.net/news/europe/2011/10/2011102092555805736.html
<markus_> hello, råkade glömma att jag har inget nvidia-kort och installera nvidia drivers
<Kurdistan> markus_: hur installerade du drivrutinen?
<markus_> la till en ppa. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<markus_> borde jag installera ppa-purge först?
<markus_> alltså grafiken fungerar så jag kan använda datorn bara väldigt buggigt
<Kurdistan> jockey-gtk bör inte visa nvidia drivrutiner om du inte har nvidia.
<markus_> kör kubuntu för att testa lite.
<Kurdistan> markus_: brb. hjälper dig snart.
<markus_> Att bara ta bort ppa-n räcker inte?
<markus_> jag har ju sandy bridge med inbyggd grafikdel
<Kurdistan> markus_: öppna terminalen och skriv: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<arand> markus_: Jo, ppa-purge är att rekommendera.
<Kurdistan> markus_: återkom med svaret. behöver gå på toa.
<arand> (I allmännhet när det gäller att bli av med PPAn)
<markus_> Kurdistan: tack, men den filen finns inte
<markus_> arand: men kan jag göra det i efterhand?
<arand> Vet ej, men det går ju enkelt att lägga till och sen ta bort igen via ppa-purge
<Kurdistan> markus_: sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf och kolla vad som står bredvid driver.
<Kurdistan> markus_: har du onboard intel kort och sedan ati/nvidia?
<markus_> nej, jag har sandy bridge intel grafik, ej dedikerat grafikkort
<markus_> problemet är att jag inte hittar xorg.conf
<markus_> är det annorlunda på kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> markus_: jag kör inte kubuntu eller ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> dock bor xorg finnas på samma ställe
<markus_> app-defaults  default-display-manager  rgb.txt  xinit  Xreset    Xresources  Xsession.d        Xwrapper.config
<Kurdistan> markus_: är du samma person som: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=219&t=55164
<markus_> cursors       fonts                    X        xkb    Xreset.d  Xsession    Xsession.options
<markus_> det är filern i /etc/X11
<markus_> Kurdistan: nej :)
<markus_> störande att jag inte hittar xorg.conf :/
<Kurdistan> markus_: så du kör utan xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Kurdistan> sudo service gdm stop, vad blir det istället för gdm i den nya ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> lightgdm?
<markus_> jag vill iofs inte starta xorg.conf :) jag purgar å ser vad som händer
<Kurdistan> markus_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<markus_> s/starta/byta ut/
<Kurdistan> sudo Xorg -configure
<markus_> brb
<markus_> förhoppningsvis
<Kurdistan> ni som upplevt kernel panic
<Kurdistan> vad är det för något?
<Kurdistan> never mind :) jag sökte på det.
<Kurdistan> är det någon som upplevt kernel panic?
<Haffe> Jo, det visade sig vara läsfel på hårddisken.
<Kurdistan> Haffe: problem med disken?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Den gav upp en vecka senare.
<barzam> Kurdistan: varför undrar du om kernel panic? problem?
<Kurdistan> barzam: var nyfiken om den påminner om windows blåa skärm
<Kurdistan> eller inte
<gusnan> Kurdistan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linux_kernel_panic-v2.jpg
<Kurdistan> gusnan: danke.
<Barre> Kurdistan: jupps, hade en trasig DIMM som sporadiskt orsakade kernel panics för nått år sen.. tog ett tag innan jag hittade vad det var..
<Kurdistan> Barre: DIMM? Jag är nybörjare. :)
<Barre> Kurdistan: minneskapsel 0)
<Barre> ett RAM minne alltså
<Kurdistan> Barre: tack nu blev det klarare.
<Barre> bamsefar: what about gingerbread and above!!??!!??! =) http://www.headweb.com/sv/ipad
<bamsefar> Barre: Lugna sig! :)
<Barre> bamsefar: nej!
<Barre> :)
<Kurdistan> wb markus_
<markus_> hello igen, av någon anledning fungerar mina grafikdrivrutiner sämre nu än när installationen var färsk
<markus_> tack
<Kurdistan> markus_: kör du intel plus nvidia/ati?
<markus_> Jag har inte nvidia utan sandy bridge intel-grafik
<markus_> endast
<markus_> Lite fundersam på vilken drivrutin jag använder nu, vilken som var innan(som fungerade bättre) och vilken jag bör installera
<markus_> Det fungerade som sagt ganska bra förut, var lite slött att scrolla i browsen och gick ej att spela hd-upplöst film så bra
<Kurdistan> markus_: av det jag läst mig till så är intel med nya kärnan ingen vidare
<Kurdistan> tydligen ska 2.6.9 vara bättre
<markus_> det kanske är att ge sig på xorg-edgers ppa då
<markus_> en idé
<Kurdistan> markus_: du kan läsa om sandy bridge hos phoronix
<Kurdistan> tror de skrev något om nya kärnan med sandy bridge
<markus_> Är 3.x sämre än 2.6.9 menar du?
<Kurdistan> markus_: för att inte lura dig så ta en titt hos phoronix
<markus_> hmmmm... undra om det var för att jag uppdaterade andra paket som grafiken blivit sämre då
<markus_> jag bara antog att det hade med ppa:n att göra, som jag nu purgat
<markus_> tack
<markus_> Det är annars himla smidigt med inbyggt grafikkort. Om man inte spelar räcker det ju
<Kurdistan> markus_: upplevde du samma besvär när du körde i livecd?
<Kurdistan> kanske finns ytterligare paket som släpar
<markus_> I live-cd fungerade grafiken, fast låg upplösning (tror det beror på att jag hade dubbla skärmar). Efter installation fungerade också grafiken med diverse kompositeffekter.
<markus_> Efter jag uppdaterat lite paket och lagt till den där PPA:n blev grafiken sämre.
<Kurdistan> markus_: kan du kolla synaptic (vet ej vad det heter i kubuntu, dem har nu något nytt).
<Kurdistan> vad som tagits bord eller installerats
<Kurdistan> annars ska det finnas i systemloggorna
<Kurdistan> se om allt som installerades med ppat verkligen tagits bort
<markus_> kan jag har paket från ppa:t installerade utan att ha ppa:t?
<Kurdistan> markus_: jepp.
<markus_> jag kan se att jag har xserver-xorg-video-intel installerad i alla fall
<markus_> jag kanske ska försöka boota med gammal driver?
<markus_> jag menar kärna
<markus_> woohooo. nu fungerar det mycket bättre
<markus_> jag avinstallerade allt som hette något med nvidia
<Kurdistan> markus_: grattis :).
<markus_> tack :) nu visade det sig att det går ganska bra att spela film i alla fall, hade bara råkat välja en dålig film
<Kurdistan> markus_: haha.
<markus_> kde är väldigt kompetent men betydligt mer avancerat än ubuntu, tycker jag
<markus_> s/ubuntu/gnome/
<markus_> standardinställningarna är: på med alla inställningar
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) härligt.
<x_link> :D
<x_link> God natt
<photoz> "Men det finns trots allt datatjuvar som systematiskt köper upp gamla datorer och tömmer dem på data – antingen för nöjes skull eller för att försöka få tag på privat information så som lösenord och användarnamn som kan missbrukas i olika sammanhang." <-- Verkligen? Jag kan förstå om någon gör det gör nöjes skulle, men att köpa upp en massa begagnade hårddiskar för att tjäna pengar på kontoinfo låter YTTERST
<photoz> långsökt och som en dålig affärsidé...
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-21
<photoz> "Men det finns trots allt datatjuvar som systematiskt köper upp gamla datorer och tömmer dem på data – antingen för nöjes skull eller för att försöka få tag på privat information så som lösenord och användarnamn som kan missbrukas i olika sammanhang."
<photoz> Verkligen? Jag kan förstå om någon gör det gör nöjes skulle, men att köpa upp en massa begagnade hårddiskar för att tjäna pengar på kontoinfo låter YTTERST långsökt och som en dålig affärsidé...
<einand> photoz: affäre iden är tyvär mer lukerativ än vad man kan tro
<photoz> Hur kan den vara det?
<photoz> Vad kan de spara som inte bara är pinsam utan som faktiskt går att extrahera pengar ur?
<einand> photoz: folk är korkade, dom betalar tusenlappar för deras privta bilder inte skall komma ut
<photoz> Jaha. Du menar utpressing?
<photoz> Jag trodde det var att de hittade olika konton som typ lösenord till Payson.
<photoz> Äckel-Aftonbladet stänger av förmågan att stänga av/sänka ljudet under den påtvingade reklamen och påstår att videon "Initierar" då den körs... jävla lögnarfanskap.
<Barre> dags att sova... natti och god morgon
<Kimmen> nån som har hållit på med tgb scan codes och key codes och kan förklara det lite? Har en fjärrkontroll med knappar som inte funkar och hade tänkt försöka få till drivaren så den mappar rätt. Jag har fått fram alla scan codes med evtest men vet inte riktigt hur jag ska gå vidare =/
<[Spooky]> Nä dags att testa 11.10 och se om den är ok..
<[Spooky]> Hm det där Wubi verkar ju vara rena skräpet.
<Kimmen> pretty much
<Kirill^> Wubi är pra shiiit ^^
<larsemil> mjaee.
<kodein> joo
<larsemil> kodein: på riktigt menar du?
<kodein> nä
<larsemil> jag gillar inte wubi. men det kan grunda sig i att jag inte gillar windows.
<kodein> jag slutade nog använda windows innan wubi fanns
<larsemil> jag med
<larsemil> och så kommer det folk hit med problem som är helt obegripliga för att de är wubiinstallationer
<larsemil> kodein: men vet du vad vi gillar?
<larsemil> world of goo gillar vi
<itmannen> Goood moooorning internet
<nikihr> Någon som kör vim + konsole?
<kodein> world of goo är fint, ja
<itmannen> En ny dag med nya bekymmer eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<HakanS> En ny dag med nya möjligheter.
<itmannen> Väldigt vad det gick segt att vika i folding denna gången
<itmannen> Men det lär bero på storleken på jobbet antar jag
<madbear> wakin up
<madbear> seven am in the morning
<madbear> ITS FRIDAY IM IN LOVE
<madbear> sunday always comes to late
<phnom> nikihr: Nä, men jag kör vim i en terminal om det hjälper. Eller var det något konsole-specifikt?
<nikihr> konsole specifikt men jag hittade problemet (är lite morgontrött) :P
<phnom> Skön inledning på fredagen, ringa it-supporten och klaga över att datorn låter som ett mindre jet-plan.
<whomee> alltid skoj att stå i frukostkön och lyssna på när folk snackar om hur de ska skriva algoritmer för pixeligenkänning och sånt .. *oooook*
<phnom> hehehe
<whomee> fattar nästan allt .. eller inte
<Whiskey> :D
<delhage> nån göteborgare här som kan tipsa om nån bra fisk/skaldjursrestaurang?
<SoEasy> apt-get install fish-places
<SoEasy> Du måste nog använda sudo med delhage
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy,  LoL
<phnom> League of Legends?
<SoEasy> o.0
<phnom> whomee: Vad gör du om du inte skriver algoritmer?
<cHarNe2> skit också, jag trodde att det var torsdag, har ju massor med saker jag ska göra :S
<delhage> fiskekrogen blev det
<einand> YHETER Satsningen på en specialenhet för att jaga illegala fildelare ger effekt. I år inleds nästan dubbelt så många utredningar som för två år sedan.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.411507/fler-natpirater-atalas-och-doms
<lilleman72> finns vmare i linux?
<lilleman72> som orginal
<lag^> i linux?
<lag^> till linux?
<lag^> oj, nu läste jag vmware
<lilleman72> ^^
<Kirill^> lilleman72: Jepp, om du kör en sökning på Google efter vmware linux så hittar du länkar hos vmware ^^
<lilleman72> men jag måste regga mig med adress o skit
<lilleman72> tänkte jag skulle slippa det
<Kirill^> Det tror jag nog inte att du gör, men har du kollat i Ubuntus förråd då?
<lag^> jag behövde regga mig för att ta ner vmware player
<derfian> för enbart virtualisering så rekommenderar jag kvm/libvirt/virt-manager. smidigt som bara den.
<lilleman72> så är det...jag tänkte smälla upp en lite dekaron server och jag fattar inte vad jag ska ha vmware till när det e en DB det handlar om
<Kirill^> lilleman72: Försök satsa på virt-manager istället :)
<lilleman72> finns den med i ubuntus arkiv?
<Kirill^> Jepp =)
<lilleman72> då installerar vi den
<Kirill^> Om jag har problem med en splittny extern USB-disk som är formaterad med ext4... Är det disken då eller? Den stendog idag under arbete och har kraschat ett par ggr efter dess =/
<Kirill^> Nån som har länsförsäkringar här?
<kodein> som försäkringsbolag.
<lilleman72> detta om xorg..är det ngn skrivbordshanterare?
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/Y3uGBQyD
<lilleman72> någon som kan förklara?
<coobra> lilleman72: xorg håller i alla bitar bakom fönsterhanteraren exempel Gnome/Kde ++++
<lilleman72> coobra så jag behöver int ta hem den mao?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> vad ska du göra?
<lilleman72> http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/dekaron-private-server/393482-tutorial-linux-vmware-deakron-server.html
<Kirill^> kodein: Ahaa, tänkte om någon hade dem som bank :)
<einand> Kirill^: jag har länsförsäkringar
<einand> Kirill^: både som bank och försäkringar
<ewook> einand: haru hockeyfrilla också? :)
<einand> nä
<Kirill^> einand: Hur lång tid tar det att pytsa över pengar från länsförsäkringar till annan bank? 1-3 dagar har jag för mig...
<einand> beror på, men som vanligt med svenska banker nu för tiden är det dagen efter om du gör överföreingen före 16
<einand> av mina erfarenhter har det vart så här nordea 0-1 dag, swedbank 1 dag seb 1 dag
<HeMan> 1234567890
<HeMan> ooops, mitt viktikgaste lösen!
<HeMan> :)
<ewook> ;)
<ewook> ***********
<ewook> ^ - mitt! ;)
<whomee> phnom: äter tårta?
<phnom> whomee: Vilket nice jobb! :P
<whomee> phnom: :)
 * Kurdistan glad helg alla tux-vänner.
<whomee> glad helg
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmGQ5SlazJA
<Kirill^> einand: Okej :)
<Kurdistan> seriöst pinkpanther verkar bara skapa ämnen om distar
<amelia> hej Kurdistan! och glad helg, även om det inte är dags riktigt än.
<Kurdistan> amelia: detsamma.
<Kirill^> Fullt ÖS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyD8hkSbCRs
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&p=445777
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: :) nice låt.
<Kirill^> Den här är mycket bättre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy_t6jOiGZI ;)
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: haha lyssnade på den precis nyss.
<Kirill^> SÃ¥ underbar ;D
<Kurdistan> ja mtv-musiken är dålig
<amelia> Kurdistan: usch, det där forumet, man blir bara förbannad när man läser där.
<Kurdistan> amelia: fortfarande är vår forum det enda vettiga linux forumet på svenska
<Kurdistan> för vara helt ärlig vettigare än kanalen
<amelia> Kurdistan: må så vara, tur att jag kan engelska. :)
 * delhage tycker webforum är jobbiga generellt
<amelia> Kurdistan: både ja och nej. vi slipper ju (iaf änsålänge...) loco-krigandet iaf
<Kurdistan> supporten man ger här når mindre publik.
<Kurdistan> det är lättare för folk som har problem finna svar på forumet
<Kurdistan> än söka bland loggar här på kanalen
<amelia> Kurdistan: det stämmer. (om man inte räknar med att loggarna från kanalen faktiskt är sökbara på google)
<Kurdistan> kanalen har för mig blivit en plats för chilla
<amelia> forumet erbjuder å andra sidan inte samma möjlighet till support i realtid som irc gör. så det finns för- och nackdelar med allt.
<Kurdistan> amelia: ju, loco kriget har varit påfrestning och alla personliga konflikter
<Kurdistan> jag bryr mig bara om supporten
<Kirill^> Samma här, men man lackar ganska friskt när man blir motarbetad och folk blundar! O_o
<amelia> Kurdistan: vi har ju iaf vår del av problem i kanalen också, det beror väl på att några få människor är och nosar på gränsen för vad som är ok jämt och sedan blir några andra skitförbannade när man tröttnar på dessa störiga människor och slänger ut dem en månad eller så.
<amelia> Kirill^: du har aldrig funderat på att det kanske är så att folk inte blundar utan helt enkelt inte håller med dig?
<Kirill^> amelia: Men vill man fortsätta stoppa huvdet i sanden och blunda för problematiken så orkar jag inte vara kvar...
<CasperN> här kommer man in i kanalen med glatt humör, och det första man ser är amelia som gnäller :(
<amelia> CasperN: ta inte åt dig alltför mycket, du har ju inte varit här sååå länge än..
<CasperN> nä, jag har försökt att undvika pöbeln i alla år
<CasperN> äh, jag var ju här för en massa år sedan!
<Kurdistan> låt diskussionen föras sansad
<Kurdistan> bra vädra ut om sådana saker
<Kirill^> Vi hade kunnat blivit ett godkänt LoCo för ½år till 1 år sedan. Men jag vart motarbetad hela tiden... Just därför som jag hoppar av och inte tänker fortsätta ställa upp. O_O
<Kirill^> Så jag önskar Christoffer nu som ställer upp all lycka, och hoppas att han orkar hålla ut att bli motarbetad! ;p
<Kurdistan> tycker fortfarande vi har många duktiga medlemmar här på kanalen som också kan svara på forumet
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: nu ska vi inte skylla ifrån oss bara. alla bär ansvaret.
<Kurdistan> annars finns de som även kan kritisera ditt arbete som TC.
<Kurdistan> kom ihåg det finns två sidor av samma mynt
<phnom> Och det heter ju att delat ansvar är inget ansvar, så nu är det ingens fel.
<amelia> Kurdistan: det finns många som är i kanalen som inte vill vara på forumet.
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Visst är det så, men jag har inte fått utföra mitt arbete eftersom vi har en TL som inte kan skilja på ditt eller mitt! Så enkelt är det dessvärre, blundar man för det så vet jag inte vart problematiken ligger!
<CasperN> jag gillar inte forumet pga att irc finns :)
<Kirill^> Sen så väljer folk att blunda för det då jag framför kritiken att jag inte får jobba... Så hur fasen ska man lösa det då? O_O
<amelia> jag gillar inte forumet p.g.a. av loco-kriget.
<Kirill^> Men klaga, det kan man göra! Men att lösa problematiken vägrar vissa. Lös skiten först, sen kan ni klaga.
<amelia> Kirill^: det kankse är så att övriga faktiskt håller med TL om hans sätt att tolka reglerna.
<Kirill^> amelia: Varför ska vi då ha en TC som inte får göra sitt jobb då? Istället så ska en lågrankad TL ta över TC'ns jobb? O_O
<delhage> vad är TL och TC?
<amelia> Kirill^: det kanske är så att det är din syn på TC-rollen som är en stor del av problemet?
<amelia> delhage: TeamLeader och TeamContact
<delhage> ok
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: jag tänker inte beblanda mig i din personliga konflikt med hakans. Det finns nog hel del sanning i din besvikelse. Dock av de svaren vår TL har han alltid varit sansad mot dig.
<Kurdistan> Då är jag ändå en "vilande" moderator på kanalen
<Kirill^> amelia: Jag tolkade reglerna precis som det skulle vara. Enklare än så var det inte! Finns ju svart på vitt, men sen har vi en stor grupp som valde att skriva sina egna regler och gå helt emot det reglerverk som vi ska följa.
<amelia> Kirill^: vi har haft den här diskussionen förrut, MÅNGA gånger och det är fortfarande bara du som tolkar reglerna på det sätt du lägger fram...
<Kirill^> amelia: Jag tolkar dem precis som de ska tolkas. Så jag behöver inte försvara mig runt det. :)
<Kirill^> Sen att folk väljer att skriva egna regler, får stå för dem.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: är det fortfarande inte ge bra support och marknadsföra?
<Kurdistan> sistnämnda har locot varit värdelös på
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Visst är det så, men LoCo't är dömt att misslyckas om det sitter folk som skiter i det regelverk vi har att följa.
<Kurdistan> *viktigaste ska vara någonstans där.
<amelia> Kirill^: jag är mållös...
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: återigen jag vill inte ta sida. det enda jag vill är att personliga konflikter och arbeten sker.
<phnom> Vad är det för regelverk vi pratar om?
<Kurdistan> utan ubuntu-se.org är linux i sverige intresse dömt att dö ut
<Kurdistan> även om jag inte använder ubuntu just nu är jag medveten om forumets betydelse
<CasperN> Kurdistan: helt rätt
<CasperN> håller med på det
<Kirill^> phnom: Hur en TC och en TL ska arbeta. Jag följde dem ypperligt men vart hela tiden motarbetad.
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Vi har en hel del andra sidor som jobbar hårdare för Linux i Sverige generellt. Men Ubuntu skulle inte vara så stort som sagt. ^"
<Kurdistan> jag har verkligen svårt förstå hur vuxna människor som påstår sig vilja forumets bästa inte kan komma överens
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: ge ett exempel. menar du alla smartphone sidor med android och meego?
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Nej nej... Svenska Linuxföreningen bla. Nu med nya ordförande (Tack gode gud)...
<einand> gösses vad billigt ram är nu då, fick 4GB DDR3 SO-DIMM för 159kr
<antii> ja det var billigt
<Kurdistan> problemet är också att moderator på forumet får skit för mycket dem inte förtjänar. vi har medlemmar som inte längre är medlemmar som har ställt till helvete för oss.
<Kurdistan> det är synd att dem inte är kvar då deras kunskap hade behövts
<Kurdistan> dock deras närvaro ledde bara till konflikt
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Det vet jag mycket väl, men istället så ska det daddas om och om igen med vissa personer som bara är ute för att förstöra. Sen när det väl smäller så klagas det högt. O_o
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: vad har svenska linuxförening gjort? jag vill inte ta ifrån de något. har inte sett något eller hört något från dom.
<Kirill^> Har sett någon artikel om dem för ett tag sen dock...
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: anser du att en artikel är tillräckligt?
<Kurdistan> då anser jag att pavel som enskild individ gör mer än någon annan
<Kirill^> Nej nej, det gör jag verkligen inte! Men vi har ju folk som vill kasta ut alla andra distar på forumet och bara köra på Ubuntu samt dess syskon.
<Kurdistan> det finns ingen i sverige som sprider frimjukvara/opensource/linux som honom
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: jag förstår varför dem vill fokusera enbart på ubuntu i forumet.
<Kurdistan> så är det även hos den disten jag använder
<Kurdistan> skrev på pclinuxos forum om ubuntu
<Kurdistan> då lär de bli bannad på direkten
<Kurdistan> om de märker att du för deras reklam
<Kurdistan> själv är jag emot det. dock förstår jag varför. det blir mindre jidder och mer arbete utfört.
<Kirill^> Precis :)
<Kirill^> Men men... Nu fika, sen iväg och köpa böcker.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: ha det bra.
<Kirill^> Inget om mot dig Kurdistan ska du veta. :) Och inte du heller amelia. ;)
<einand> lite irriteande, stoppa in 4GB mer (taolt 8GB ram nu)
<Kurdistan> einand: då har du mycket och leka med.
<einand> så cpu gick från 7.9 -> 7.6 i win7
<einand> Kurdistan: jo
<Kurdistan> flytta tmp till ram
<einand> Kurdistan: behövde igentligen bara 5GB, men kosta bara 20KR mer med 4GB än 1GB
<Kurdistan> einand: som sagt flytta tmp till ram och du upplevar ännu snabbare linux
<Kurdistan> än vanligt
<Kurdistan> jag har 2 gb ram på burken hade jag 4 gb och uppåt hade jag gjort det
<einand> Kurdistan: gjorde jag redan när jag hade 2GB ram ;)
<Kurdistan> einand: så det fungerar bra med 2 gb?
<einand> beror på väl vad du lägger i tmp
<Kurdistan> einand: sant. ibland sysslar man med saker som kan fylla på tmp rätt så snabbt.
<Kurdistan> einand: hur mkt i prestanda vann du av flytta tmp till ram?
<einand> nja, för mig handla det mer om batteritid, att jag inte ville disken skulle snurra igång
<Kurdistan> einand: vann du mycket på det?
<Kurdistan> dvs i batteritid
<Kurdistan> einand: har du testat jupiter?
<einand> nix
<einand> Kurdistan: vän väl 30min tror jag
<Kurdistan> einand: ta gör det.
<Kurdistan> einand: det är ju bra. du har ju normalt en laptop som har bra batteritid.
<Kurdistan> einand: vet dock om det finns för arch.
<Kurdistan> *inte
<Kurdistan> einand: när jag körde (L)ubuntu kom jupiter verkligen till användning.
<Kurdistan> tillsammans med laptop mode tools är det riktigt bra
<Kurdistan> einand: :) förbryllad av jupiter?
<Kurdistan> nu ska man allt göra gryta
<Kurdistan> höres
<einand> vad är jupiter?
<kodein> en gasboll
<phnom> einand: Skulle tro att det är http://sourceforge.net/projects/jupiter/ han menar.
<Kurdistan> phnom: +1
<phnom> Hm, börjar nästan gilla Unity nu. Synd bara att det känns så ofärdigt...
<Kurdistan> phnom: unity kommer bli bra i slutändan.
<Kurdistan> det tvivlar jag inte en sek på
<Kurdistan> problemet är hur många unity/ubuntu skrämt iväg innan dess
<Kurdistan> de borde varit tydlig att alla som kör unity nu är beta användare
<propus> Kurdistan: håller med dig..
<propus> kan inte förstå hur man kan släppa en desktop som är så buggig och besvärlig..
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-12-04-lts-desktop-to-be-supported-for-five-years/
<Kurdistan> grym nyhet
<phnom> Ptja, har inte hittat några riktigt elaka buggar, men att det är besvärligt kan jag verkligen hålla med om :P
<Kurdistan> nu blev genast kommande lts intressant för mig
<phnom> Känns som att de bara plockar bort mer och mer konfig-alternativ för varje ny version av grejerna.
<Kurdistan> :( bara de får bukt med buggen jag upplevt sedan 10.04
<realubot> Det tycer jag är bra faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> phnom: typ som mac. dem går efter dumskallar. skämtåsido. :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Varför är det så mycket bättre än tre år?
<realubot> Det är omständigt att behöva ominstallera ett fungerande system efter 3 år.
<phnom> Eller ja, det är klart det är bättre, men varför är det så mycket bättre för dig?
<propus> Kurdistan:  vad är de för bugg du har ?
<realubot> 12.04 LTS i 5 år.
<Kurdistan> phnom: ytterligare 2 år man inte behöver känna sig tvungen till nyinstallation
<Kurdistan> propus: init: ureadahead-other main process (965) terminated with status 4
<Kurdistan> fixar dem den buggen så återvänder jag gärna till ubuntu
<Kurdistan> även laptop mode tools
<Kurdistan> tvivlar starkt att dem kommer fixa det till kommande utgåva
<realubot> Det största problemet med Unity är att det kräver mer av grafikkortet. Nu har jag inte testat Unity 2d men det krävs ju att Unity 2d är ett bra alt. till Unity om inte Linux ska tappa möjligheten att köra Linux på många datorer i.o.m. Unity/Gnome Shell.
<Kurdistan> då buggen är känd och ubuntu har ingen aning om hur de ska lösa den
<coobra> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301692_10150869150235411_817105410_21186910_720251131_n.jpg
<Kurdistan> realubot: tror även gnome shell har stor dragningskraft.
<Kurdistan> problemet med gnome shell är att grafikkort drivrutiner spelar ännu värre än med unity
<phnom> Hopp, någon som kan förtälja hur man tar bort konton ur gwibbergrejen?
<realubot> Jo. Men Gnome Shell är också svårt att köra på datorer som inte har drivrutiner till Linux för grafikkortet.
<Kurdistan> coobra: +1
<realubot> Unity och Gnome Shell ställer stora krav på att grafikkorten stöds av Linux. Det är knappast användarvänligt.
<Kurdistan> phnom: menar du memenu eller något?
<derfian> Det finns alltid fallback mode i gnome-shell
<realubot> Man ser ju i ubuntu-se.org att 1/3 av problemen handlar om grafikkort/wifi och ofta är det drivrutinerna som krånglar.
<phnom> derfian: Som inte direkt funkar nåt vidare med senaste panelen.
<realubot> derfian: Fallback mode är ju skitfult? En b-version av Gnome 2?
<realubot> Är det inte paketet fallback-session som är fallback mode i Gnome Shell?
<phnom> gnome-fallback-session tror jag det heter
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-12-04-development-update/
<Kurdistan> någon som testat ubuntu friendly?
<phnom> men det funkar som sagt ännu värre än Unity/Shell/Horsepoo
<propus> Jag tycker dom borde optimera ubuntu bättre.. sitter ändå på en quad-core 2.8Ghz med 8 gb ram.. och tycker verkligen inte att de smider vidare för att ha så mycket att köra med..
<Kurdistan> kan vara bra info för utvecklarna
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha horsepoo?
<realubot> Om Linux ska breaka på desktop-marknaden så måste man lösa problemet med att så många nya användare får problem med grafikkortets drivrutiner och wifi. Jag tror knappast Unity/Gnome Shell är lösningen på strulet med grafikkort i Linux.
<derfian> realubot, phnom: jag har ingen aning om hur ubuntu paketerar gnome-shell. de buggar jag har stött på har snarare handlat om att gnome-shells fallback går sönder om man inte har xkb
<derfian> att det skulle vara skitfult är en subjektiv åsikt. det har när jag testat det matchat gnome-shells tema.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<realubot> propus: Det spelar väl ingen roll om du har 8GB RAM eller 2GB. Det är väl hastigheten på RAM-minnet som är avgörande när man kommer över 2GB. Ett normalt system använder ju aldrig mer än 2-4GB.
<Kurdistan> haha sköning
<phnom> derfian: Skitfult skulle jag väl inte säga, men det går ju inte att konfa panelerna alls.
<phnom> (Eller så är jag bara kass)
<Kurdistan> :) nelson mandela kör linux
<derfian> phnom: det är möjligt att det är så. jag har inte behövt använda fallback-läget på någon dator än
<realubot> gnome-fallback-session ser fult ut på screenshotsen i.a.f.
<propus> realubot: de har du faktiskt rätt i.. men ju mer ram man har desto bättre ska ju systemet flyta ju mer applikationer man har igång.. och inte vet jag om ddr2 1066 mhz minnen är speciellt slött.. kanske om man ska spela dagen spel i full hd mm.. men för linux.. tjaa.. kan inte annat säga att jag är besviken på utvecklingen av ubuntu.
<derfian> (dessutom har gnome-shell en stor fördel mot unity - man slipper skriva på nåt contributors agreement för att få utveckla)
<barzam> såg just den här i #archlinus, rätt kul: http://i55.tinypic.com/2psn0ph.png
<barzam> xfce4 som ser ut som win7
<phnom> hehe
<Kurdistan> barzam: haha.
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) lyssnade du på låten jag skickade till ditt PM?
<barzam> Kurdistan: nej fan det missade jag att se
<realubot> "Ett stort antal studier av mobiltelefonernas eventuella hälsorisker har gjorts sedan 1996. Misstanken om ett samband mellan mobiler och hjärntumörer hänger samman med att mycket stark elektromagnetisk strålning kan ha negativa effekter på människor.
<realubot> De flesta studier har dock inte kunnat påvisa något samband. Strålsäkerhetsmyndigheten i Sverige granskade i fjol över hundra studier och slog fast att det inte finns någon ökad risk, åtminstone inte för den som använt mobil kortare tid än tio år."
<Kurdistan> barzam: :(
<barzam> Kurdistan: ska kolla om en stund
<realubot> Ni kan pusta ut. Dock står det inget om den extra strålning från skärmen som Unity genererar jämfört med Windows 7.
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/neil-patel-precise/
<propus> hehe
<Kurdistan> bra läsning.
<realubot> propus: Standard idag på nya datorer är ju DDR3-minnen.
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag titta till grytan. brb.
<realubot> propus: Men självklart borde inte Ubuntu upplevas slött med DDR2-minnen.
<realubot> propus: Så jag håller med dig där.
<phnom> Är inte 1066 DDR3?
<realubot> propus: Jag menar mer att det spelar nog inte någon roll om du har 4GB eller 8GB i RAM då Ubuntu som standard med vanliga program sällan kommer upp i mer än 2GB under normal drift. Jag tycker därför att en dator med 3GB DDR3-RAM borde vara snabbare än en dator med 8GB DDR2-RAM.
<realubot> Ubuntu borde fungera snabbare på en dator med 2GB DDR3 än 8GB DDR2.
<realubot> propus: Jo. Det tror jag att det är.
<realubot> phnom: Eller finns ens 1066?
<phnom> realubot: SÃ¥, han kan inte ha 1066MHz DDR2-minnen :P
<realubot> PÃ¥ Inet har dom 667 och 800 MHz DDR2 och 1333 MHZ+ DDR3: http://www.inet.se/kategori/307/ddr3
<phnom> Hm, då har wikipedia fel :P
<realubot> phnom: Nja. Kanske är Inet som inte har 1066 i sortimentet bara.
<phnom> Jag har 1066MHz DDR3 i den här burken iaf
<realubot> Ok.
<phnom> realubot: Mjo, fast wikipedia säger att DDR2 ligger mellan 200-533
<phnom> Så det är ju fel, om det finns DDR2 med en buss på 800MHz
<Kurdistan> In addition to stability and addressing the design debt, we will be heavily focused on power usage, memory usage and performance for Pangolin for Unity, and as a general goal for the release as a whole.
<realubot> phnom: Det gör det ju knappast. Jag har DDR2 800 MHz. Men det kanske har att göra med om det är dual eller inte.
<realubot> 533 x 2 = 1066 MHz.
<realubot> Så det verkar ju som om 1066 MHz är DDR2?
<Kurdistan> det skulle vara bra om man i ubuntu kunde vara mindre beroende av ppa
<Kurdistan> för att få de senaste stabila
<propus> realubot: joo 566x2 är 1066..
<realubot> propus: Frågan är om det är DDR2 eller DDR3.
<propus> realubot: joo nog är en maskin med ddr3 snabbare... fast och andra sidan så beror de ju också på hur hög klocka de är på minnena också.. ddr3 med 1066 och 1333 är inte så mycket snabbare än ddr2 med 1066.. sedan att jag sitter på med 8 gb ram har sin grund i att de var billigt när jag byggde ihop datorn och för att jag höll på med spel på den tiden..
<propus> de är ddr2.
<realubot> propus: Finns det ens DDR3 i 1066 MHz?
<propus> yes.
<realubot> Ok.
<phnom> Nja, DDR3 är snabbare än DDR2 även om det är samma busshastighet. De har lite olika arkitektur och olika interna klockor också.
<realubot> Det skadar aldrig med mycket RAM och det var (är?) billigt med RAM under en period.
<propus> phnom: joo dom är lite snabbare men inte så att de blir någon speciell WAAOOW effekt..
<phnom> det är snorbilligt med ram
<propus> Joo nu är de billigt.. men i mellan åt så blir dom dyra.
<phnom> Ja, när det är kiselbrist eller nån fabrik i asien brinner så brukar de gå upp en del.
<propus> http://www.dustinhome.se/kingston-8gb-1066mhz-ddr3-cl7-kvr1066mhzd3n7k2-8g/product/5010505284
<propus> phnom: sant sant..
<Markslap> Kiselbrist?
<Markslap> heh
<Kurdistan> läste nyligen äpplets steve gamla uttalanden om android
<Kurdistan> vilken fåne
<propus> Kurdistan: hehe.. kom och tänka på syrrans kille som bestämt skulle köpa en ipad, och jag tyckte att han skulle köpa en android platta istället.. då sa han att ipad och iosx var så mycket bättre än android och jag menade på att den plattformen är ju så utvecklings begränsad jämt för med vad android kan erbjuda.. då svara han med att varför utveckla något som redan är perfekt.. haha.. kul kille.. :D
<Kurdistan> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.411568/steve-jobs-svor-att-krossa-android
<Kurdistan> propus: ifåne har aldrig lockat mig. inte heller smartmobiler.
<Kurdistan> jag är nöjd ägare av dum-mobil
<Kurdistan> :) innan alla smartmobiler dök upp
<phnom> Jag är riktigt sugen på en glassmacka.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) det var något nytt. min gryta är snart klar.
<Kurdistan> du kan komma på besök och äta riktig kurdisk mat
<Kurdistan> :P
<Markslap> Smartphones är smutt.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Som i ice-cream sandwich, nya android :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: Ska gå och träna strax, kan inte slänga i mig en massa mat då :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: har inte koll på sådant. :) min mobil kostade mig 99 kr.
<phnom> FÃ¥r ta det ena
<phnom> en annan dag*
<phnom> ;)
<Markslap> Jag längtar tills Samsung Galaxy Nexus släpps.
<propus> Kurdistan: inte mig heller.. ser bara monga ut när folk går och kringa på stan och facebookar och muppar sig på twitter och köper upp hela lönen på appar..
<Markslap> Haft min Desire sen april/maj förra året.
<Kurdistan> propus: haha exakt.
<phnom> Mm, min legend börjar bli lite gammal nu.
<Markslap> Jag IRCar från min just nu. :P
<Markslap> Det kan du nog inte göra på din telefon för 99kr Kurdistan.
<propus> Kör själv med en sony ericsson spiro.. hela värdelös.. men.. de funkar att ringa med och skicka något sms.. :)
<Markslap> Ja, det är ju en SE.
<Markslap> Förväntade du dig något annat? :P
<Kurdistan> Markslap: jag kan ringa/skicka sms/lyssna på musik och ta bilder (keff).
<Kurdistan> räcker. :)
<phnom> pfft, de nya androidgrejerna är rätt nice. :P
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Okej :P
<propus> Kurdistan: däremot har jag tänkt försöka lägga in limo på den.. :)
<Markslap> Det kan jag med, plus en massa annat jox.
<Kurdistan> Markslap: den kostade egentligen 399 kr. det var erbjudande så jag slog till :).
<Markslap> Jag betalade 5k för min Desire.
<Markslap> Köpte den kontant så jag slapp abbonemang.
<Markslap> (även om jag har ett abbonemang så har jag ingen bindningstid)
<realubot> Ok. Vad ska man ha en smartphone till egentligen?
<realubot> Vad fyller en smartphone för behov?
<propus> facebook och appar att slösa pengar på :)
<realubot> Jag ser en fördel med att kunna boka biljetter, kolla tidtabeller, utföra bankärenden, men vad mer?
<Kurdistan> back. grytan var god. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad var det i grytan?
<Kurdistan> realubot: gröna bönor+potatis+lök+nötkött+krydda+tomatpure
<realubot> Låter nyytigt också.
<Kurdistan> realubot: japp det är nyttigt.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Att du orkar. Själv har jag satt 5 min som maxgräns när jag lagar mat.
<Kurdistan> realubot: trots att man är student så är mat för mig viktigt
<Kurdistan> mår bra av äta bra mat
<realubot> Nyss åt jag en snabbpizza som tog 2 min i micron. Inte så gott, inte nyttigt, men ack så snabbt.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det gör alla. Man riskerar att må fysiskt OCH psykiskt dåligt av att äta snabbmat.
<Kurdistan> klarar inte äta nudlar varje dag. om det ska vara nudlar så ska det vara med kött och wokade grönsaker.
<realubot> Jag har matkostnad på ca 1 500 kr/månad.
<Kurdistan> realubot: oftast gör jag grytor. de varar längst och är nyttigt.
<realubot> Då äter jag aldrig ute men försöker att äta rätt för det mesta.
<realubot> Även om det kostar en slant.
<Kurdistan> realubot: samma här och jag lägger väldigt lite pengar på "onyttig kost".
<realubot> Kurdistan: Förbereder du köttet och potatisen eller lägger du det rått i grytan?
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag brukar aldrig räkna med utgifter när jag äter ute. oftast när jag äter ute, så är det när man tar tjejen till någon rest.
<realubot> Allstå steker du upp det eller kokar upp potatisen innan?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, ja. Du har tjej. Vad orättvist.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag steker köttet
<realubot> Ok. Där förlorar man tid.
<Kurdistan> potatis och gröna bönor får koka i fred
<Kurdistan> steker löken lätt så den får färg
<realubot> Ta tjejen till en rest. låter inte så hälsosamt för plånboken.
<Kurdistan> sedan in med löken
<Kurdistan> slutligen är det köttens tur göra sina vänner sällskap
<Kurdistan> när det är klart lägger jag in tomatpuren
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kan tänka mig göra en soppa om det inte kräver mer än att jag slänger i alla ingredisenser.
<Kurdistan> rör om så det får fin färg
<realubot> *ingredienser
<Kurdistan> därefter så är det kryddornas tur att göra sitt
<Kurdistan> realubot: varför har du så brådska i köket?
<Kurdistan> det tråkiga med matlagning är diska
<Kurdistan> annars gillar jag matlagning
<Kurdistan> andrum från verkligheten för en kort stund och låta fantasin flöda
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är tråkigt att stå i köket.
<Kurdistan> :) jag är inte den typen som planerar vad jag ska göra utan. jag bestämmer mig beroende på vad jag har hemma eller vad jag känner för när jag är hungrig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: enda ggr jag behöver planera är när jag handskas med vita bönor. för vita bönor måste stå i vatten helst 1 dag.
<realubot> Jösses. Det går bort direkt.
<realubot> Jag orkar inte lägga energi på att planera en måltid ett dygn i förväg.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det bra med vita bönor är att det är lång kok
<Kurdistan> man hinner göra många saker under tiden
<Kurdistan> träna
<Kurdistan> plugga
<Kurdistan> hänga :) här
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad tränar du?
<Kurdistan> realubot: normalt så löper jag, men det händer att man både sparkar boll och besöker gymmet. även om sistnämnda var väldigt länge sedan.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det är bra med motion.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jepp.
<Kurdistan> då orkar man med :) dator-sittande
<Nafallo> hrm. nagon haller pa att fylla disken pa adder.
<realubot> adder?
<Nafallo> Barre: behover du ~barre/*.sql pa adder?
<realubot> itmannen: Har du gått i ide eller?
<Spaceget> ojj
<Spaceget> ;D
<Kurdistan> realubot: saknar du b1?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja.
<realubot> Vi är ju bananerna i pyjamas.
<realubot> Men just nu är det bara en banan i pyjamas här.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) japp det är ni.
<Kurdistan> kanalens fröjd :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du är ju Kurdikanalen så du är ingen banan i pyjamas.
<realubot> :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: exakt. :)
<realubot> Hur vet man vem som är b1 och vem som är b2?
<Kurdistan> realubot: han är äldre än dig. därför b1.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha.
<realubot> itmannen: b1! Wake up!
<Kurdistan> för alla hårdrock älskande individer. världens bästa hårdrock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHXHSS6DgpQ
<Hoxx> eeh nu fattar jag inte, hur får jag opp två fönster bredvid varann? det går inte att klicka på folder mappen i unitystapeln om ja redan har en öppen
<Hoxx> hittade
<Barre> Nafallo: nej, jag tar bort dem.. sorry.. det var under en felsökning de skapades, glömt att radera dem... jag gör det nu
<Kurdistan> http://art4linux.org/pages/download/wallpapers/bad-penguin.jpg
<Kurdistan> realubot: så bör du göra för väcka b1.
<Nafallo> Barre: okay, tack :-)
<Barre> Nafallo: done!
<Nafallo> och det tog ner den under alert niva ;-)(
<Barre> :)
<coobra> Kurdistan: hahha
<Nafallo> tror fortfarande det ar vart att jag jagar lite folk.
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) visst är den bra?
<coobra> j
<coobra> :D
<coobra> a
<coobra> ja*
 * Barre upplevde precis en liten jordbävning.. spännade, första gången för mig
<coobra> Barre: huh ?
<Kurdistan> Barre: jordbävning i sverige?
<Barre> Nej, i california
<Kurdistan> Barre: är du säker på att det inte är skalv?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det fungerade inte. itmannen sover fortfarande.
<realubot> Barre: Vad gör du i California?
 * realubot gratulerar Barre till att ha blivit av med jordbävningsoskulden.
<Barre> realubot: datar
<Nafallo> KiviE: behover du ~kivie/locot_phpbb_2009-04-08.sql pa 246MB?
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<Kurdistan> Philip5: heja heja kde.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> hehe, heja heja
<Kurdistan> Philip5: börjar imponeras av kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> synd att ubuntu lägger ner så lite kärlek till kubuntu projektet
<Kurdistan> kubuntu är ubuntu med kde vanilla
<Kurdistan> dem gör knappt något med den
<Kurdistan> muon eller vad det heter är bra tillägg dock.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: ehrm. forutom att vi baserat unity-2d pa qt?
<Nafallo> kde anvander val fortfarande qt, Philip5?
<Philip5> Nafallo: jajamen
<Nafallo> det borde betyda att Canonical lagger mer pengar an nagonsin pa kubuntu da ;-)
<barzam> att man använder qt har inget med kde att göra väl?
<barzam> eller är unity-2d en del av kde-projektet?
<TehAndrewRyan> tjenare allihopa!
<Nafallo> barzam: kde anvander qt i samma utstrackning som gnome anvander gtk.
<Nafallo> barzam: om unity-2d anvander qt betyder det att det laggs resurser pa qt, som sjalvklart gynnar aven kde.
<TehAndrewRyan> hur kommer det sig att de flesta spel från Ubuntu Software Center körs över bägge mina skärmar (får inte alternativet att bara köra på en skärm (har 2 st skärmar))?
<barzam> Nafallo: så canonical skickar sina patchar uppströms till qt då?
<TehAndrewRyan> min primära skärm har 1920x1080 i upplösning, men de flesta spelen hoppar från 1680x1050 till 3200x1080 (totala upplösningen)
<Nafallo> barzam: jag ar inte tillrackligt involverad for att kunna ge ett bra svar pa den fragan, men jag skulle bli forvanad om sa inte var fallet.
<Nafallo> barzam: oavsett sa gynnar det kubuntu, men tanke pa att det anvander samma repos.
<Nafallo> s/repos/arkiv/
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: jag trodde en hel del ubuntu-utvecklade program hade front-ends for bade gtk och qt?
<Nafallo> update-manager som ett exempel
<Kurdistan> Nafallo: jag snackade om kubuntu och ej ubuntu med unity shell.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: ja?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo: du som har bra koll. init: ureadahead-other main process (965) terminated with status 4
<Kurdistan> om du kan lösa den här buggen åt mig återvänder jag gärna tillbaks till ubuntu
<Nafallo> ingen aning om vad du talar om.
<Nafallo> sorry.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo: np.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Säker att det är ubuntus fel, och inte ureadahead som behöver patchas upstream?
<Kurdistan> phnom: bra fråga. vilket som så är det ju en känd bugg.
<Nafallo> heh. upstream jobbar inte for oss langre heller.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jo, men om det inte är ubuntus fel så är det ju teamet bakom ureadahead som du ska tjata på ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: så när det passar sig så kan ubuntu flytta ansvaret till någon annan?
<Kurdistan> om de kör ureadahead och deras använda (många) lider av en bugg som gör att man inte kan boota
<Nafallo> ureadahead - Copyright © 2009 Canonical Ltd.
<Nafallo> just saying ;-)
<Kurdistan> så ska dem åtminstone fixa sk-ten
<phnom> Nafallo: Jamen dåså, go fix ;D
<Nafallo> inte jag. det ar inte mitt jobb.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, men canonical kan ju inte ta ansvar för all skit som finns i reposarna. Nu är ju dock att inte kunna boota en rätt fet bugg :P
<phnom> SÃ¥ det handlar inte om att flytta ansvaret av patchningen.
<Nafallo> jag tror sakert google kommer ha samma problem och da kommer Keybuk fixa det ;-)
<Kurdistan> phnom: den buggen var främsta orsaken jag blev tvungen söka annat
<Kurdistan> jag hade temporär lösning
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det borde ju vara rätt lätt att säga till den att inte använda readahead
<Kurdistan> men det fungerade fram till nästa kärnuppdatering och eller grafikkort
<phnom> Men nu ska jag inte försöka konvertera dig till ubuntu :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: utan readahead går det frukstansvärt segt
<phnom> Det gör det väl ändå ;D
<phnom> Jag måste sätta min SATA i compatible mode för att kunna använda unity ordentligt, och då tar det rätt mycket längre tid att boota och läsa hårddisken i övrigt.
<phnom> För att när man sätter den i compatible så stängs intelkretsen av (helt logiskt, vem förstår inte det?).
<Kurdistan> phnom: ibland så ville ubuntu inte ens starta upp. så jag fick tvångstänga den och starta.
<phnom> :D
<Kurdistan> för mig bortsett från den buggen var 10.4/10.10 fruktansvärt snabb
<Kurdistan> phnom: sudo mv /etc/init/ureadahead.conf /etc/init/ureadahead.conf.disable
<Kurdistan> det här så kallade fixet gjorde laptopen riktig seg
<Kurdistan> windows seg
<phnom> Det är ju klart det gör, du disablar ju readahead ;)
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502 vet inte vem den här keybuk är men vill gärna boxa han
<Kurdistan> ett helt ämne om det här och han är fortfarande ute cyklar
<phnom> Kurdistan: Du får väl skicka in en patch själv annars ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: det finns ingen patch för det. bara temporär lösning.
<Kurdistan> men sådant är kanske fix hos ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> i alla fall har jag inte sett någon patch
<phnom> Han skriver det ju där, det är ju inte ureadaheads fel :P "In other words, If your boot fails, this message is completely unrelated to that!"
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det var ju för att det inte fanns någon som du skulle skicka in en egen...
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) återigen har jag inte påstått att det var ureahed
<Kurdistan> det var du som diskuterade om det
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, du sa det vid 17:19, att du tyckte det var ureadaheads fel
<Kurdistan> phnom: läs igen vad jag skrev.
<Kurdistan> jag visade dig bugg-meddelandet
<Kurdistan> det kan vara init eller gud vet vad som buggar
<phnom> 17:19:23        Kurdistan | propus: init: ureadahead-other main process (965) terminated with status 4, 17:19:52        Kurdistan | fixar dem den buggen så återvänder jag gärna till ubuntu
<phnom> Ja, men det har ju ingenting att göra med det meddelandet ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: ju då. det har.
<phnom> Men det spelar ingen roll, det funkar ju uppenbarligen inte
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=54959
<phnom> Nä, som keybuk sa så är det helt normalt att ureadahead avslutar med det meddelandet.
<Kurdistan> phnom: då kan keybuk kamma sig
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Han ser inte ut att ha tillräckligt mycket hår för att behöva göra det :O
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha. klockrent.
<maxjay> Philip5
<phnom> Jeje, nu ska duscha av mig dojo-lukten och äta en biff iaf. bbl
<realubot> barzam: Det var ett jävligt dåligt svar hörredu.
<realubot> barzam: Fel.
<realubot> Barre: Det var ett jävligt dåligt svar hörredu.
<Kurdistan> realubot: full?
<Philip5> maxjay
<maxjay> Philip5 går det bra att PMa dig
<Philip5> sure
<Kurdistan> maxjay: pm inte Philip5. han svarar dig på kanalen.
<Kurdistan> han är dålig PM;are. :)
<Philip5> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag ska dra ner kubuntu 11.10. ska testa på virtualbox eller usb pinnen.
<Philip5> gört
<Kurdistan> mysko
<Kurdistan> kubuntu 11.10 rekommenderar 32-bitars
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 64-bitars
<phnom> Filmtips? Action || Sci-Fi || Thriller helst :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: limitless
<Kurdistan> Philip5: om inte kubuntu är något bra. då :P kommer jag söka upp dig.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Mh, verkar intressant, tack :)
<Kurdistan> om du gillar fightclub aktig film så kan jag rekommendera en
<Kurdistan> inte lika bra, men bra kampsport. never back down. ej den senaste. den är sk-t.
<phnom> Den var bra
<phnom> Fast har inte sett den nya
<Kurdistan> phnom: undvik.
<Kurdistan> du kommer bli missnöjd
<Kurdistan> in to the wild är fortfarande en av mina favorit filmer
<phnom> Inte en favorit, men den var bra.
<Kurdistan> phnom: den är ruskigt bra.
<Kurdistan> :) sedan gillar man även di caprio filmer.
<Kurdistan> grym skådis
<kaparen> in to the wild är riktigt bra, slängde på den för någon vecka sen utan att veta något om filmen.
<kaparen> phnom: kolla Oldboy
<spacebug-> jaha 12.04 LTS ska supportas fem år på desktop
<spacebug-> nice
<Kurdistan> Philip5: testade på usb sticka
<Kurdistan> väldigt snabb trots i livecd miljö
<Kurdistan> vad har :) kubuntu gjort med livecd
<Kurdistan> förra ggr när jag körde kubuntu livecd 11.04 var det segt
<Kurdistan> nu gick det sjukt snabbt och allt kändes snabbt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: imponerad av kubuntu 11.10
<spacebug-> Philip5 har omvänt mig oxå ;)
<Kurdistan> blir ubuntu distar aktuell ligger kubuntu väldigt bra till
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: nja. jag blev omvänd till kde via disten jag använder
<Kurdistan> dock är jag impad av kubuntu den här ggr
<Kurdistan> innan var det segt som f-n
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kudos till kubuntu gänget.
<Kurdistan> framför mina hälsningar
<Kurdistan> synd bara att htop
<Kurdistan> massa saker jag sökte inte fann
<Kurdistan> arandr
<Kurdistan> osv
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Jag är inte full.
<Kurdistan> realubot: är du nykter?
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Japp.
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: arandr finns ju med i förådet
<realubot> Kurdistan: Barre svarade ju så kasst på vad han gör i California.
<spacebug-> htop oxå
<realubot> Tur för honom att han inte sitter i förhör med CIA. Han hade åkt på en waterboarding om han svarat att han är i California för att "data".
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterboarding
<Slartibart> Nån idé om var man ska starta leta om ubuntu plötsligt inte vill starta längre, utan bara kommer till busybox-shell? Ska kolla initrd-filerna så att alla finns.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: inte när jag sökte i liveusb.
<mewmin> realubot: waterboarding verkar riktigt vidrigt, mitt ex provade det med en polare
<Kurdistan> realubot: okej. :)
<realubot> mewmin: Ditt ex? Markslap?
<mewmin> realubot: nä froody
<mewmin> har flera :)
<Slartibart> o_0 "Hej älskling, vad sägs om lit eaterboarding?"
<realubot> mewmin: Jaha.
<Kurdistan> hej mewmin
<mewmin> hej Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> mewmin: hur mårs?
<mewmin> brau
<mewmin> mätt i magen
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy_t6jOiGZI
<Kurdistan> mewmin: åt du min gryta? :)
<mewmin> Kurdistan: kyckling
<Kurdistan> mewmin: gjorde inte kyckling. så du tog inte min käk. :P
 * Peppis Away
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADLoRbSPQyI  <<--- barzam en hiphop klassiker
<DrGrov> God kväll y'all
<spacebug-> god kväll
<DrGrov> Vad händer här inne ikväll då?
<spacebug-> inte mycket senaste timmen
<DrGrov> Alltså fredagsmys på annat håll :)
<spacebug-> hehe kan va så
<spacebug-> en del har ju tydligen ett liv :P
<DrGrov> Men WTF, lite trixas måste ju förekomma även på en fredagskväll ;-)
<DrGrov> Jo, det har jag med men därför springer jag in först på natten oftast då gumman sover och jag härjar fritt
<DrGrov> :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<DrGrov> Får tid att trixa med lite nytt helt ostört... Ah, 2 x Grov Svart portion + vanilj Coca-Cola + trixas... Kan det vara bättre?
<DrGrov> Undrar verkligen, vad gör du då spacebug- ikväll? Inget speciellt?
<spacebug-> nej, jag tänkte kolla på några fler avsnitt av Entourage och sen försöka sova. Jobbigt att försöka vända dygnet på helgen men några timmar vore bra. Har en del jag vill göra i morgon
<spacebug-> uppdaterade precis min mobil oxå. Ny androidversion och ny senseversion
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ja, det är kämpigt med att vända dygnet. Är rejält svårt emellanåt. Har lite samma problem själv, somnade kl 09.15 i morse.
<spacebug-> ah
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Vad har du för HTC?
<spacebug-> Desire S
<DrGrov> Vad tycks om den?
<DrGrov> Lika bra som Desire HD?
<spacebug-> jag är nöjd som fan
<spacebug-> det som är bra oxå är att det går att byta batteri i den
<spacebug-> köpte ett extra + laddare när jag streamde på jobbet över 3G
<spacebug-> nu streamar jag över wifi och då drar det inte lika mycket batteri
<DrGrov> Den verkar riktigt bra faktiskt. Alltså samma som Desire HD gällande batteri vilket är grymt.
<DrGrov> Vad streamar du via mobilen? Fotboll?
<spacebug-> nej musik. sky.fm/di.fm, sr p3, subsonic
<spacebug-> mest subsonic faktiskt
<DrGrov> Hur länge håller du på med att streama då? Typ 8h i ett sträck?
<spacebug-> 7-8
<DrGrov> Ok, det tar säkert jättemycket.
<spacebug-> ja det drar en del
<DrGrov> Jag har inte hunnit ta ner Ministry of Sound appen för iPhonen ännu men tänker ta det nån dag här. Kostar väl typ 3,99 € eller liknande.
<spacebug-> hum ok
<DrGrov> Funderar mycket också på TuneIn Radio + MoS appen så har man väl tillräckligt med musik om man far någonstans ut i helvetets utkant
<DrGrov> Alltså inget att göra annat än att streama musik :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<DrGrov> Har dock inte riktigt kommit igång med musiken ännu på iPhonen, har kanske inte riktigt orkat ta den tid och bara lägga på någon bra musik i hörlurarna och chilla
<spacebug-> subsonic finns ju som app till iphone oxå
<spacebug-> dock kostar den väl en 26 kr eller nått
<maxjezy> Philip5?
<DrGrov> Inte så farligt med 26 kr, hellre betalar man lite för en bra app
<spacebug-> mm
<DrGrov> Har försökt hitta en sida jag blev informerad om på min lokala Apple Premium Reseller ställe, fan då jag inte minns sidan.
<DrGrov> Det var en sida som hittade iPhone/iPad apps som man specifikt ville ha beroende på vad man sökte efter. Fanns olika kriterier
<DrGrov> som man fyllde i och sedan fick man resultat beroende på vad man sökte specifikt efter
 * realubot hoppar som en groda genom kanalen och vevar med båda armarna.
<realubot> x_link: Jag försökte täcka upp för dig i.a.f.
<DrGrov> Dock kommer jag aldrig att hitta den sidan igen om jag inte går in till butiken igen, jag har så dåligt minne då jag inte själv sökte den då dom visade den sidan.
<spacebug-> ok
<DrGrov> Men nevermind, jag skall överleva ändå. Jag får ju inte bli alltför beroende av iPhonen LOL
<spacebug-> ;)
<DrGrov> Men snart sitter jag i iPhonen träsket ändå och enbart pillar på den istället för något annat :( Men jag har ovanligt nog tappat helt suget på alla mobiltelefoner sedan jag skaffat iPhonen. Har väl haft 10-15 st telefoner på lite över 2 år.
<Barre> realubot: jag har haft lite jobb att göra här, åker hem i morgon
<realubot> Barre: Jaha ja.
<DrGrov> Nej, nu är det ET Weekend + PES 2012 som gäller. Ha d bra allihopa :)
<realubot> ET Weekend?
<DrGrov> realubot: EuroTalk Weekend på SvenskaFans.com
<DrGrov> FanTV
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAMmke-AAK8
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-22
<kosmick> Här var det dött
<itmannen> Tillbaka från dödsrikets dal.
<itmannen> Folding version 7 med FAHViewer. Ganska fränt att se  http://vimeo.com/30937144
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/175332
<amelia> yeager: gratulerar! :D
<amelia> yeager: hur är läget och hur känns det med den nya utmanningen? :)
<yeager> amelia, tackar :) hehe, det är spännande och utmanande.. till och med välfyllda blöjor :)
<itmannen> Är det någon son fått FAHViewer i V7 att visa rätt ?
<amelia> yeager: :)
<itmannen> Jag får bara fram ett demoläge och inte det som sker i min egen folding
<itmannen> Man ska redigera viewer.xml. Men jag hittar ingen sådan.
<itmannen> Nu har jag iof läst att viewer anses ganska instabil ännu
<itmannen> Nä nu ska vi ut och sladda i snön med bilen
<antii> SNÖ!?
<antii> Var bor du?
<itmannen> Japp. 1 dm ungefär :(
<antii> Dags att sätta på vinterdäcken på min bil kanske.
<itmannen> Det gjorde jag förra veckan
<antii> Heh
<antii> Dubbdäck?
<itmannen> Självklart i Norrland
<antii> Haha
<itmannen> Hustrun står stampar i hallen så det är väl bäst att jag ger mig iväg
<antii> HAha
<antii> G
<antii> good lcuk
 * realubot går ut och lägger sig i solstolen och njuter av värmen.
<realubot> Ah, underbart väder här idag.
<realubot> 20 grader i skuggan och strålande sol.
<spacebug-> var är du?
<phnom> Kan inte klaga på värmen här heller, det går att gå ut i shorts och t-shirt utan problem. :)
<spacebug-> phnom: inomhus? ;)
<phnom> spacebug-: Nä, skåne :P
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> här är det 9 grader.. usch
<phnom> Min termometer säger 15 i skuggan. Men den vet jag inte om det går att lita riktigt på.
<Markslap> 13 här (Roslagen)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag är i Götebooorg.
<realubot> Det är strålande solsken och alla är glada och nöjda med livet.
<Philip5> vilken tur
<realubot> Nu har Inet fått in Asus nya Ultrabook också: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969414/asus-zenbook-ux21e
<itmannen> För er som missat detta. Så här ser FAHViewer ut i Version 7: http://vimeo.com/30937144
<itmannen> Snön har smällt här nu. Så bilen ser ut som jag kört terrängkörning
<realubot> itmannen: Det var ju bra men vad ska man ha det till? :D
<itmannen> realubot  Nja. Lite roligt grafik bara
<itmannen> Det fyller knappast någon större nytta
<itmannen> Och den är i beta så den är lite instabil ännu
<itmannen> Men det mesta måste ju testas som vanligt här hos mig :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det skadar ju inte att testa.
<itmannen> realubot  Precis. Och jag är nyfiken av naturen. På gott och ont.
<itmannen> realubot  Hur är läget med dig då denna soliga höstdag ?
<realubot> itmannen: Tja. Det är helt ok. Jag håller på och tankar min netbook med diesel för att lägga in en extra växel i FAH. Vi får se hur det går.
<realubot> itmannen: Själv då?
<itmannen> realubot  Jag har idag återvänt från dödsrikets dal. Där jag tillbringade det mesta av gårdagen
<itmannen> realubot  Nä lägg inte någon högre växel. Jag vill inte bil frånåkt :)
<realubot> itmannen: Dödsrikets dal? Vad är det?
<realubot> itmannen: Har du varit död och återuppstått?
<itmannen> realubot  Nog vet du vad som menas med det. Det är när man tror att livet är slut
<realubot> Jaha. Nej. Det har jag faktiskt inte hört tala om. Eller kanske hört men inte vetat vad som menas riktigt.
<realubot> *talas
<itmannen> realubot  Jag låg mest under en filt och tyckte synd om mig själv :)
<Philip5> itmannen: jag laddade precis upp nya hugin för 11.10 så nu kan du gå ut och fota lite bilder för att sätta ihop till ett snyggt höstpanorama
<itmannen> realubot  Jag ska sätta upp en skylt på våran dörr "Välkommen till dödens väntrum" ;D
<itmannen> Philip5  Aha. Ligger det med i din ppa ?
<Philip5> ligger i byggkö
<Philip5> så om du går ut och fotar några bilder att sätta ihop i panorama så är det klart när du kommer in :)
<itmannen> Philip5  Men hur kommer jag åt den då ?
<Philip5> bara att installera så har du den sedan i menyn
<itmannen> Philip5  Ja nu är det verkligen läge att fota ute. Vilka enorma höstfärger
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> du vet hur du tar bilder för panorama sedan?
<realubot> itmannen: Är det så illa med dig? :(
<Philip5> överlappar bara bilder efter varandra så typ 1/4 av föra bilden kommer med i den nya och så flyttar du vyn och tar en ny bild och fortsätter så
<realubot> itmannen: Är det inte Bibeln som säger att döden gör människan ödmjuk inför livet? Det är i vart fall så sant som det är sagt.
<itmannen> realubot  Tj finns alltid dom som har det värre. Och jag är inte den som klagar i onödan. Men jag har rökt som en tok i 35 år :)
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. tack för info. Jag var lite osäker på hur
<realubot> itmannen: Hur trött är du på folk som är efterkloka och säger att du inte borde ha rökt så mycket?
<itmannen> realubot  Tja. Det har jag slutat bry mig om. Det är mitt eget fel. Så det är bara att gilla läget :) Men jag ska börja hålla föredrag i skolor om detta
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är nog inte fel. Om det får en ungdom att inte börja röka eller sluta så är det förmodligen värt besväret.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är tråkigt att höra att du är så sjuk.
<itmannen> realubot  Absolut. Även om skrämselpropagande aldrig brukar funka så tänker jag lägga upp det lite annorlunda. Detta i samarbete med ett sjukhus
<itmannen> realubot  men huvudsaken jag kan sköta ett tangentbord :D
<Barre> Philip5: du har inte publicerat några bilder på nån sajt än?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag installera hugin
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hoppas sjukdom utvecklas långsamt så du klarar dig så länge som möjligt i.a.f.
<realubot> *din sjukdom
<Barre> itmannen: klippa ihop panoramabilder? det är sköj
<itmannen> realubot  Det ordnas sig. men tack
<Philip5> Barre: nä då blir folk så avundsjuka och det börjar ringa en massa agenter och sånt
<Barre> hahah. fegis
<itmannen> Barre  Jag har inte testat så mycket. Men tänkte prova lite nu
<Barre> ligger hugin med i normala förråden numear?
<itmannen> Ser ganska invecklat ut
<itmannen> Är detta den senaste: 2011.0.0.0f9fdaf56720
<Philip5> itmannen: kolla in den  här videon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlz2EY6jVxA
<Philip5> där ser du stegen
<Philip5> hugin finns i officiella förråden men en äldre version. jag la precis upp senaste på min ppa som väntar på att byggas. finns nog tillgänglig om en timme
<itmannen> Philip5  Men jisses. Det där måsta jag köra i slowmotion :D
<Philip5> itmannen: man kan klicka på paus :)
<itmannen> Philip5  :) Jo förvisso
<Philip5> har du bara tagit några bilder för att sätta ihop till en större vy så är det rätt enkelt
<Philip5> sedan behöver du inte greja så mycket som han gör för hugin brukar föreslå det bästa från början
<Kurdistan> lyssna inte på Philip5 han vilseleder er alltid. :P
<itmannen> Philip5  Då ska jag ta med kameran imorgon bitti och prova. Idag blir det inget mer besök ute
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men nu var du elak :D
<Philip5> itmannen: du kan ju testa hugin idag så du vet vad du ska ta för sorts bilder :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nää :P jag var ärlig.
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo jag tänkte grotta lite i det i em
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vilseleder dig in i landet kde ;)
<itmannen> Det finns ett ordspråk som heter : Den man älskar agar man. Är det så kurden :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P det var inte du som fick mig köra kde
<Kurdistan> det var pclinuxos :P
<Kurdistan> men jag gillar din passion för kde
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha. ingen aning, kanske arabisk eller svensk ordspråk. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det är Svenskt. men tämligen gammalt
<Kurdistan> :) hur mår farbror Philip5 och itmannen?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Idag är det hopp om livet igen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: härligt.
<Philip5> jag ska nog ut en timme med kameran nu och ta med mig mitt polarisationsfilter :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: var är b2?
<itmannen> Philip5 är väl knappast en farbror
<itmannen> Kurdistan  b2 ??
<Kurdistan> itmannen: Philip5 ju. han är ju ingen yngling.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: realubot=b2 och du=b1.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  LOL. varför då ?
<Philip5> bbl
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Aha. Du menat att han är äldre än 20
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :P jag tror att Philip5 och du är lika unga. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja det tvivlar jag på. Men jag bara gissar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hur går det med din kärlek till hiphopen?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tänker du försöka ta ifrån mig min titel som varandes Åldermannen här ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du må vara gammal till åren, men ung i sinnet.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo det kan du ha rätt i. Men jag är glad att jag har lite barnasinne kvar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: härligt. hur tycker du respekten mot er äldre är här i avlånga Sverige?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  För mig är det inga större problem ännu. Men ve och fasa hur dom behandlar dom som är på boenden
<Kurdistan> itmannen: av det man läst och bevittnat har våra äldre inte bästa vården när de sätts in på hem.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag lider ibland när jag ser vissa saker
<itmannen> Men nu får vi nog strax bannor från OP om Offtopic. Så vi bör nog lämna ämnet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vi gör så.
<mewmin> varför snackar ni inte i offtopickanalen då?
<Kurdistan> mewmin: var har vi den?
<mewmin> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<itmannen> ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Kurdistan> mewmin: danke
<itmannen> danke shön heter det :)
<mewmin> schön*
<itmannen> rätt
<itmannen> Men nu vankas det en Arabisk kycklinggryta Mums
<itmannen> See yuo
<itmannen> you
<Nocturne> Hej! Någon här som vet hur man uppgraderar en gammal version av ubuntu till en nyare, smidigare?
<barzam> vilken vill du uppdatera till?
<Nocturne> barzam: Gärna så ny som möjligt. Eller en så bra version som möjligt.
<Nocturne> barzam: Jag har en ganska gammal.
<Nocturne> 10.04 - tror jag?
<barzam> har ingen aning om vilken som är bäst, men om du är osäker så skulle jag ta senaste lts
<Nocturne> barzam: Laddar man ner den på ubuntu.com?
<barzam> det är väl 10.04?
<Henko> Hej
<Nocturne> barzam: Den nyaste är väl 11.10
<barzam> jo men inte senaste lts-utgåvan
<Henko> Något gick fel - och nu kommer jag bara direkt in i Grub när jag startar datorn. Svart som synden. Vilket kommando behöver jag göra för att starta Ubuntu.
<Nocturne> barzam: Bör jag ha kvar 10.04 eller ska jag uppgradera till nyare?
<barzam> Nocturne: svårt att säga, om du tycker allt fungerar bra nu är det ingen egentlig anledning att byta
<Nocturne> barzam: Den fungerar väl ganska bra, men nyare versioner är väl bättre?
<Henko> Någon som vet angående Grub?
<barzam> Nocturne: tja.. det råder ju delade meningar om det, men om du vill uppdatera så kör hårt
<barzam> Nocturne: dock kan du endast uppgradera från 11.04 enligt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<Nocturne> barzam: Ja, då måste jag väl först installera 10.10 och sedan 11.04. Var hittar man dem?
<realubot> itmannen: Akta dig för #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Om du tycker att op är selektiva här så skulle du bara veta hur det är i #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<barzam> Nocturne: det kanske är lättare att installera 11.10 direkt med cd eller usb, tar nog halva tiden ungefär
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-offtopic == #ubuntu-se-vuxendagis
<barzam> realubot: är det ontopic i ubuntu-se-kanalen att gnälla på ops i ubuntu-se-offtopc tycker du?
<Nocturne> barzam: Hur gör man då det?
<barzam> Nocturne: enklast är att ladda hem en iso och sedan bränna den
<barzam> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<realubot> barzam: Ja. ubuntu ingår ju i #ubuntu-se-offtopic så det angår den här kanalen hur #ubuntu-se-offtopic fungerar. Det påverkar Ubuntus anseende hur kanaler med ubuntu i namnet fungerar.
<Henko> Försöker igen:Något gick fel - och nu kommer jag bara direkt in i Grub när jag startar datorn. Svart som synden. Vilket kommando behöver jag göra för att starta Ubuntu?
<Nocturne> barzam: Är en lts-version att föredra - anser du?
<barzam> Nocturne: jag menar att man inte _måste_ uppgradera bara för att man kan, om allt fungerar just nu är det inget vunnet egentligen
<barzam> Nocturne: lts-versionerna är avsedda för de vanliga användarna som inte orkar uppgraderas två gånger om året, utan bara vill ha ett fungerande system
<barzam> Nocturne: om du däremot har speciella behov eller problem som du vet blir lösta i senare versioner är det en helt annan sak
<Henko> Hej,
<Nocturne> barzam: Okej, klokt!
<Henko> Jag kör Ubunt 10.04 och tycker det funkar fint. 11.10 tyckte jag var lite knepigare. Men samtidigt snyggare...
<Barre> win 8
<barzam> Nocturne: men jag lever själv inte efter den devisen, jag vill själv ha det senaste och bryr mig inte så mycket om att fixa problem
<barzam> Nocturne: men jag inser att majoriteten av användarna har bättre saker för sig :)
<Barre> hur tusan skickar jag en PageUp från ett apple-keyboard?
<Nocturne> barzam: Jag tyckte väl att de nyare versionerna såg mer estetiskt tillfredställande ut. 11.10 Var till och med snygg! Men om den, som Henko säger, är krångligare så ska jag nog fundera lite extra på att uppgradera.
<Henko> Jag kommer dock testa 11.10 på svärfar så det blir det ultimata testet...:-)
<barzam> Nocturne: låter som en väldigt bra idé tycker jag, bättre att tänka efter innan :)
<Nocturne> Henko: Haha! Den ultimata testa-det-på-svärföräldrarna-metoden.
<Kurdistan> barzam: har du lyssnat på låten?
<Henko> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med problemet att jag kommer direkt in i Grub?
<Henko> Jag skulle helst vilja att Ubuntu startar direkt. Tidigare kom det en meny med recovery mode som val men nu så går det bara in i grub.
<Henko> Vet egentligen inte vad som hänt bara att ungarna var vid datorn och nu så blir det svart minimal GRUB 1.98 prompt.
<Henko> Försöker igen: Något gick fel - och nu kommer jag bara direkt in i Grub när jag startar datorn. Svart som synden. Vilket kommando behöver jag göra för att starta Ubuntu.
<Philip5> vad gick fel?
<Philip5> vad händer när du försöker starta någon boot i grub?
<Kurdistan> Henko: shift.
<Kurdistan> eller du kanske vill utöka tiden i grub?
<Henko> Hmm jag vet inte hur jag gör det? Vad mer än boot ska skrivas?
<Philip5> kommer du inte till bootmenyn först då?
<Philip5> grubs meny
<Henko> Test med shift tar mig till samma ställe svart "Gnu GRUB Version 198-1Ubuntu" står det och prompten
<Henko> Nej ingen Bootmeny
<Kurdistan> Henko: testar du livecd eller har du installerat ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> jag har nämligen inte hängt med
<Henko> Jag har installerat och kört u 10.04  på datorn. Det är väl något tok men Meny.lst
<Henko> Så det ska finnas där i datorn. Men sen ungarna lattjade så blev det något tok.
<Henko> testar jag "boot" så säger grub "no loaded kernel"
<Philip5> låter lite som du skulle behöva installera om grub på bruken så den hamnar rätt och länker till kernels... om det inte är så att någon har avinstallerat just dina kernels
<Philip5> brb
<Henko> Hur gör jag det?
<Kurdistan> Henko: kommer du inte fram till grub överhuvudtaget?
<Henko> Jo jag kommer fram till Grub - där står det "minimal bashline..."
<Birdstream-mobil> Vad händer om du håller in shit medan datorn bootar?
<Birdstream-mobil> Shift skulle de va :)
<Henko> :-) samma jag kommer till GnU GRUB
<Birdstream-mobil> Hmm
<Henko> grub>
<barzam> 10.04 har grub2 va?
<Kurdistan> Henko: kan du inte välja någon kärna?
<Kurdistan> barzam: jepp grub 2.
<Birdstream-mobil> E väl att skicka i skivan då och se om det hjälper att installera om grub kanske.. vet inte ön det går utan alternative cd:n dock..?
<Henko> nope tidigare gick den in i en fråga om jag vill välja Ub 1004 (generic) eller Recovery mode. Nu är det bara "Grub>
<Henko> CD funkar ej.... USB är inte funkis i detta mode
<Henko> Eller ska se USB funkar.
<Kurdistan> Henko: hmm låter som dina ungar tagit bort kärnan.
<Birdstream-mobil> ...? Hur fick du in ubuntu till att börja med?
<Kurdistan> Henko: det ska fortfarande fungera med usb/cd då det inte har med grub göra.
<Kurdistan> det är mer bios relaterad
<Henko> OK - jag har en USBmed Ubuntu 11.XX på funkar det då att få över rätt fil?
<Kurdistan> Henko: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Henko> Japp - USB lyser...
<Kurdistan> ta en titt
<Birdstream-mobil> Bör ju gå att boota den och köra ominstallation av grub
<Kurdistan> 3).Using the cd/usb boot up with grub
<Kurdistan> härifrån är det intressant för dig
<Kurdistan> Henko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  har du också kollat här?
<Henko> Kurdistan: då ska man väl ha Windows på maskinen?!
<Henko> Kurdistan: japp kollat på länken men fattar inte
<Henko> Kurdistan: från 3. Find -> error: unknown command
<Birdstream-mobil> Kan du skriva rescue vid prompten?
<Henko> Unknown command vid rescue
<Birdstream-mobil> K..
<Henko> Men hur laddar man en Kernel? Grub frågar efter det...
<Henko> finns det något sätt att från GRUB starta en nyinstallation från USB - datorn kan inte USB-boota
<Markslap> Hur installerade du från USB isf?
<Henko> Netboot
<MrMind> va händer ifall man kör enbart "dd" i terminalen? gjorde det av misstag och var precis som att den arbetade, gjorde en ctrl+c och då avbröts det hela
<MrMind> men inte så att den börjar skriva över disken eller något?
<Barre> MrMind: nej, det är ingen fara att enbart skriva dd. du måste ange både infil och utfil för att något skall hända
<MrMind> okej, tack =)
<Kurdistan> Henko: sorry tel.
<Kurdistan> Henko: den beskriver också hur du får tillbaks grub.
<Kurdistan> MrMind: dd använder man för göra bootbar usb
<MrMind> man kan göra mer än så med hjälp av dd, skriva över hela disken med nollor, göra en exakt kopia av disken osv... därför jag blev lite orolig
<Henko> Kurdistan: fattar nog inte riktigt.
<Henko> Kurdistan: borde jag inte kunna se vad som finns på HD?
<dodel> Hejsan igen! Tänkte fråga någon här om det går att röra mus och skriva med tangentbordet via PHP?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: det stämmer.
<Kurdistan> Henko: ju med usb sticka bör du kunna se din hd.
<Henko> Kurdistan: jag kan inte boota från USB. Men kan jag starta installationen från USB via GRUB?
<Henko> Kurdistan: då jag skriver "USB" i grub så ger den ingen device...
<Kurdistan> Henko: har du kollat dina bios inställningar?
<Henko> japp gammal maskin latitude 610 ej fungerande CD kan ej USB-boota
<Kurdistan> Henko: hmm. hur lyckades du då installera ubuntu?
<Henko> netbootade
<Kurdistan> Henko: aldrig testat mig på.
<Henko> funkade men då var det XP på maskinen och jag kunde därifrån kopiera in filerna i /boot/
<Kurdistan> Henko: har du inte möjlighet till köra från kommando prompt eller vad den nu heter
<Henko> jag är alltså inne i GRB och vid prompten... Men isortsett allt jag skriver säger den är "error" är newbee på ubuntu
<Kurdistan> Henko: tråkigt. för hade du kommit till kommando prompten så hade man åtminstone möjlighet vägleda dig
<Kurdistan> jag vet helt ärligt inte hur jag ska vägleda dig
<Kurdistan> hoppas någon kunnigare vägleder dig
<Henko> Men jag är ju vid kommandoprompten... eller vad är det om inte grub - kommandoprompten "grub>"
<Henko> Kurdistan: tusen tack för din hjälp ändå. Jag får väl försöka testa mer
<Birdstream-mobil> Bör väl finnas nån floppy image att tanka hem som fixar boot via cd el. Usb :)
<Birdstream-mobil> För floppy ska den ju fan kunna boota
<propus> blev sugen på att beställa en amd fx-8150..
<Birdstream-mobil> Fanns ju liknande för pcmcia+usb när jag körde ubuntu från en extern hdd på en gammal harv :)
<markus> hej alla besökare
<markus> Köpte router idag som klarar det här med nån slags nätverksdisk över usb-port. visade sig inte stödja ext4 till skillnad från boxee
<markus> och nu har jag problem. jag kommer inte ihåg var jag la laptopen där jag har sidan med vilka filsystem som är supportade
<barzam> markus: förstår inte riktigt vad du har problem med :)
<markus> löste det. låg på golvet :)
<markus> fat32, ext2, ext3, ntfs, fat16. antar att ext3 är bäta valet
<markus> håller på att resiza 2GB partitionen av ext4 så jag får plats med en ext3, sen ska jag bara kopiera över filerna.
<markus> man får ju hoppas att det inte hänger sig för evigt
<Philip5> vad är det för router du köpt?
<markus> det gjorde det :(
<markus> sån här http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?o=765738
<markus> Asus RT-N56U
<markus> smidigt
<markus> alla filer är gone nu antar jag
<Philip5> ser ju rätt trevlig ut
<markus> tror den kör nån variant av dd-wrt eller linux iaf
<markus> ej säker men man kunde tanka ner source + toolkit
<markus> build chain. vad heter
<Philip5> verkar kunna köra openwrt även om det inte är supported
<markus> det känns som om nån dött och jag mår dåligt för jag inte är ledsen
<Philip5> kan man tabor det där stödet så den kan ligga plant istället?
<markus> japp
<Philip5> bra
<markus> tror inte jag kommer flasha om den på ett tag med tanke på att den kan göra allt jag behöver jus tnu
<Philip5> jag har tittat på asus RT-N16 annars.
<markus> Vad är det du vill göra?
<markus> eller har för krav
<Philip5> har en asus wl500gp nu som funkar ok men börjar bli lite gammal och har inte gbit-nät
<markus> den här har bra wan-lan throughput och gbit-lan
<Philip5> kunna köra openwrt, ha lite kraft (för att vara router) och usb
<Philip5> gigabit
<Philip5> osäker på om Ralink RT2880 är bättre än Broadcom BCM4718 som cpu
<MrMind> om man installerar ubuntu 11.10 på den laptop med nvidia optimus använder den automatiskt bara nvidiakortet då?
<MrMind> kan nämligen bara ändra till att enbart använda intel kretsen eller att använda båda
<Philip5> hur menar du med "bara nvidiakortet"?
<MrMind> optimus fungerar som jag förstått det inte i linux och då jag inte kan ställa in att datorn enbart ska använda nvidiakortet i bios blir det lite problem... därför ja undra ifall ubunut automatiskt enbart abvänder nvidiakortet så att man inte sitter fast på den intergrerade
<Philip5> har dålig koll på det men det verkar som det är ett open source projekt som heter prime-ng som riktar in sig för att stödja sånt
<MrMind> ska kolla in det, tack =)
<Philip5> https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<Philip5> vet inte hur bra det funkar
<markus> jag skulle behöva en till hårddisk
<Philip5> jag är sugen på en liten tyst SAN med raid
<Philip5> tror nästan det blir en sådan före ny router
<spacebug-> god afton
<Philip5> spacebug-: god kväller
<spacebug-> vad händer?
<Philip5> inte så mycket
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Philip5> snackar lite routerar och firmware
<spacebug-> ok
 * spacebug- köper ett album till online. Jag har blivit skrämmande laglig sista tiden. Iofs ca 100 kr / album och smidigt att ladda hem och bra kvalitet, då är det värt det.
<kaparen> spacebug: CDON?
<markus> spacebug-: vad händer om du hårddisken kraschar? Får du ladda ner musiken på nytt?
<markus> vad händer om affären konkar, får du ladda ner på nytt?
<kaparen> om det är CDON så kan man ladda ner 3 gånger iaf
<kaparen> man kör backup på sånt här.. musik är viktiga saker.
<Barre> backup, marcus. Inte får du hämta en ny skiva om den går sönder, eller?
<markus> nej, men data är mer flyktigt än skivor
<Barre> data?
<markus> data
<Barre> är inte säker på att jag förstår vad du menar
<markus> lättare att tappa bort en mp3a än en skiva
<spacebug-> 7digital.com
<spacebug-> blev ett till i bara farten nu hehe
<kaparen> lättare att repa en skiva än en mp3a
<spacebug-> man får ladad ner typ fem ggr
<markus> köper hellre vinyl
<spacebug-> det råkade jag göra nyligen
<spacebug-> från england haha
<spacebug-> slutade med att jag fick köpa samma album från spotify :P
<kaparen> oh fan vad gött, hittade en skiva på 7digital som jag letat länge efter. Försökte t.om köpa den som CD men dom verkade inte trycka nya.
<spacebug-> yay! ;)
<markus> haha, vem köper musik nu för tiden
<markus> det är som att betala för att plocka svamp
<itmannen> det handlar om vilken sorts moral man besitter
<markus> jag är förespråkade av allemansrätter :)
<Barre> du sa ju för ett tag sen att du köpte vinyl, eller ångrar du dig markus?
<markus> +stavning
<markus> nope, jag sa att jag hellre köper vinyl
<markus> vilket jag inte gör. men hade kunnat tänka mig att göra det
<kaparen> hehe snygg räddning där :/
<markus> =) nej men alla får köpa musik om dom vill
<itmannen> Och alla får plocka svamp så länge man inte missbedömer allemansrätten
<Barre> det finns dessutom svamp tillsalu, även såna som plockas i svenska skogar.. så liknelsen haltar lite
<kaparen> och dom som inte vill plocka svamp eller har koll på allemansrätten kan alltid gå till butiken och köpa lite.
<markus> svampplockning ingår väl i allemansrätten?
<Barre> ja, men även  allemansrätten har begränsningar och regler
<itmannen> Helt rätt. men allemansrätte medger inte vad som helst. Även om många okunniga tror det
<markus> jag har bra lösning på ersättning. låt alla ladda ner musik gratis och höj a-kassan och socialbidraget
<markus> :)
<cahoot> strikt inställd på att 'någon annan ska betala'
<kaparen> måste la kännas lite så där för markägaren om någon komersiell bärplockar företag kom och länsade markerna dock. Är det tillåtet?
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för lite annat ett tag utanför nätet
<itmannen> kaparen  Japp
<markus> kaparen: det är tillåtet att plocka bär, komersiellt, på nån annans mark enligt allemansrätten
<markus> det är väl bättre än att dom ruttnar
<kjell> Hej - efter att ha haft något haveri startar datorn med att jag måste välja mellan generic eller recovery-mode. HUr gör man för att ändra det. Kör Ubuntu 11
<Barre> det är dock uppe för debatt, jag hoppas dock inte att det betyder att allemansrätten kommer begränsas för icke komersiella
<markus> de bör självklart, enligt mig, inte begränsas alls.
<markus> kjell: testat att välja det ena eller andra, och sen starta om datorn?
<Barre> noterar
<Barre> sårry.. fel fönster
<kjell> JUst det jag kör WUBI också - så det brukar komma upp först en ruta om "win" eller "ubuntu" och sedan "generic" eller "Recovery" eller "win"
<maxjezy> kjell så du vill vad?
<maxjezy> ta bort windows som alternativ?
<kjell> Markus: japp testat att köra dem - inga problem - vill bara slippa detta val. Rakt på sak vill jag.
<markus> kjell: jag tänkte att det kanske skulle lösa sig själv då efter en clean omstart. men tydligen inte då
<kjell> Maxjezy: nej ej windows som alternativ - sorry antar att det som att svärai kyrkan - men jag vill slippa göra samma val två gånger och vill slippa recovery mode
<maxjezy> kjell du kan ändra så att den automatiskt väljer ubuntu eller windows
<maxjezy> efter en sekund
<maxjezy> ändra bara in windows bootloader menyn
 * markus inser att han missförstått. eller?
<maxjezy> misstänker det
<maxjezy> han vill in i ubuntu direkt
<maxjezy> som ja fattat det
<kjell> Japp - jag kan leva med att välja Win eller UB - men inte att när jag kommer i GRUBmenyn behöva göra samma val igen.... har jag valt UB vill jag fortsätta med det...
<kjell> Sorry nej inte in i UB direkt. Jag kan välja mellan dem. Det är i GRUBmenyn som jag måste välja igen + recovery mode...
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur leker livet med ny dator då??
<Barre> ändra GRUB_DEFAULT till GRUB_DEFAULT=saved och lägg till en GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT i grub config
<Barre> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true that is
<kjell> Barre: tack - men var och hur och när gör jag allt det där?
<kjell> Barre: jag kan göra edit i grubmenyn men det verkar inte vara rätt...
<Barre> oh... hinner inte riktigt med det nu..
<Barre> ska till flyget
<kjell> OK. Sånt är livet.
<Nocturne> Hej allesammans! Jag höll på att installera en nyare version av ubuntu, men när datorn startade om sig efter uppgraderingen så verkar allt inte fungera.
<markus> Hej Nocturne, vad fungerar inte?=
<Nocturne> markus: Det är en svart skärm, och det står "GNU GRUB version 1.98        Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions".
<Nocturne> Jag hoppas att jag inte har förstört datorn på något vänster.
<markus> Själva hårdvaran lär ju inte vara förstörd
<kjell> nej du har inte förstört datorn...
<kjell> Men jag vet tyvärr inte hur du får det att bli rätt
<arand> Nocturne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 lär vara vad som bör göras
<markus> Det finns nog folk som är bättre på det här än jag. Men det är själva starthanteraren eller vad man ska kalla det som inte verkar vilja starta ditt OS
<kjell> En annan var inne tidigare och hade samma problem tror jag...
<arand> (Eller snarare behöver du länka om mbr->grub på partition...)
<Nocturne> arand: Jag kan inte göra som det står listat där, jag kommer inte in i datorn. Och när jag försöker skriva in kommand som börjar på "sudo" står det: "unknown command ´sudo´"
<Nocturne> För övrigt blir de flesta tecken jag gör (förutom bokstäver och siffror) annorlunda.
<arand> Har du ingen liveCD? Det går att utgå från prompten du har men det är mycket nelare med liveCD
<arand> Nocturne: Jo, grub recovery har endast US tangentbordslayout
<Nocturne>  arand: Så när jag ska skriva in kommand i grub recovery - måste jag leta mig fram till rätt tecken?
<arand> Ja eller kolla upp vilka se-tangenter mostvarar US
<Nocturne> arand: Okej! Hur ska jag göra för att få datorn att fungera som vanligt igen?
<Nocturne> arand: Finns det något mirakelkommando?
<arand> Nocturne: Har du en liveCD/USB?
<Nocturne> arand: Jag tror inte att jag har liveCD. Jag har ingen usb. Jag har en usb-port dock!
<arand> Nocturne: Okej, då försöker vi via grub då.. Vad ger "ls"?
<Nocturne> arand: (hd0,5)   (hd0,1)
<Nocturne> nej!
<Nocturne> först (hd0), sedan det andra!
<Vahl> .
<markus> två olika rader kanske?
<arand> Nocturne: har du koll på vilken partition ubuntu är installerat på?
<Nocturne> arand: Nej, tyvärr så vet jag inte
<arand> Nocturne: testa använda "ls (hd0,1)" och sen trycka [tab] för att se alternativ, testa även på den andra (hd0,5), på någon bör du se en hel del grejs inklusive /boot /initrd /linux-image.... etc.
<arand> () är skiftade ett steg till höger på US -> ) = tangenterna
<arand>    ) och =
<Nocturne> arand: Okej! Jag skrev in ls (hd0,1)
<Nocturne> Och sedan tab
<Nocturne> eller, jag tryckte på tab.
<Nocturne> arand: Nu står det: "Possible commands are: " och en lång lista.
<arand> Nocturne: Du skall inte trycka enter efter  "ls (hd0,1)" barar tab
<arand> Om du inte ser någonting är det bara att testa med femman
<Nocturne> arand: Det står   " lost+found/ var/ etc/ " osv. Vad ska jag leta efter?
<arand> Det vi ska försöka göra är att ladda configfilen, e.g. "configfile (hd0,5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" (men vi ska se vart den finns först)
<arand> Nocturne: Ok då bör du kunna använda det jag just skrev där
<Barre> kjell: min transfer är försenad i 1,5 timmar.. kanske kan hjälpa dig.  varför kan du inte redigera i grub.conf?
<Nocturne> arand: När jag skriver in "ls (hd0,5)" eller "ls (hd0)" och trycker på tab så sker ingenting, förutom att en ny rad med samma text (ls (hd0) kommer upp.
<arand> Nocturne: Allright då kör du "configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" om det var där du hittade sakerna
<Nocturne> arand: Okej! Du råkar inte veta hur man skriver / på ett amerikanskt tangentbord?
<markus> det är skift + ö eller något i dom regionerna väl?
<markus> skift + _ kanske
<Barre> Nocturne: tangenten längst ner till vänster brevid shift
<arand> Nocturne: Du bör kunna använda tab-komplettering för det, annars ligger den typ nere på [-] eller [<] tangenterna tror jag
<Barre> höger
<arand> markus: skift-ö är för :
<Barre> jag menar höger Nocturne =)
 * Barre sitter vid ett amerikanst tangentbord
<markus> http://www.redgrittybrick.org/terminals/win95us.gif
<Nocturne> Barre: Den  bredvid shift ger / fast vänt åt andra hållet. \
<Nocturne> Barre och Markus: Jo, nu fungerade det!
<Nocturne> Tack!
<Barre> Nocturne: sorry... läste din fråga fel :/
 * Barre = jetlag
<markus> Barre: vad du är ute och far
<Barre> mm
<Nocturne> Markus: Jag skrev in configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg  fast det står "syntax error, Incorrect command"
<markus> arand är nog mästare på det här, ska starta om datorn men kommer strax
<Nocturne> Åh, skulle skicka det till arand!
<arand> Nocturne: Hmm..
<kjell> Barre:
<kjell> Barre: hur förändra i grub?
<kjell> Barre: Jag vet helt enkelt inte hur....
<Nocturne> Damnit! Jag tycks inte få det att fungera. Och inga ställen lär väl ha öppet på söndagar, inte ens i den majestätliga Hufvudstaden.
<arand> Nocturne: om du slår tab för att komplettera, e.g. "conf[tab](hd0,1)[tab]boo[tab]gru[tab]grub.c[tab]" förjer den med och kompleterear hela vägen?
<arand> Bara för att kolla att du stavar rätt hela vägen och inte missar något
<kjell> Barre: är du kvar?
<kjell> Synd... någon annan som vet hur man ändrar i Grub.conf
<Nocturne> arand: Jag gjorde så (med tabarna, som skrev klart orden). Resultatet blev: error: unknown commad `background_color´   error: unknown command `hwmatch´.   syntax error  Incorrect command.
<Nocturne> Arand: Samma som förut.
<arand> kjell: Man ändrar i /etc/default/grub eller möjlgitvis /etc/grub.d/* skripten
<arand> Nocturne: hmm, kanske inte funkar att ladda rakt av...
<markus> hej
<markus> nu fungerar det inte att boota min dator heller :D
<Nocturne> markus: Har du samma problem som jag har?
<Nocturne> arand: Finns det något annat sätt att få datorn att fungera på?
<markus> jag tror inte det.. det blir bara svart och sa blinkar nan markor eller liknande
<kjell> skrivskyddad- UB11.10
<arand> Nocturne: Om du kan få tag i en liveCD/USB (tillgång till brännare?), som sagt
<Nocturne> arand: Min stationära har en brännare!
<markus> jag kor just nu fran liveusb
<Nocturne> Arand: Jag har bara aldrig använt den.
<coobra> uggha
<markus> borja latt ladda ner ubuntu vettja, om du inte redan har det.
<Nocturne> arand: Nej, just det. Datorn med ubuntu har inget cd-uttag.
<markus> du har alltsa inget usb-minne?
<markus> hur installerade du ubuntu fraan forsta borjan?
<Philip5> itmannen: har du kört någe med nya fah 7 klienten på linux?
<Nocturne> markus: Jag har ett usb-minne, men bara med 2gb - räcker det?
<markus> japp
<Philip5> realubot: kör du med den förresten?
<kjell> Arand: crun.conf filen är skrivskyddad - kan ej spara.
<Nocturne> markus: Så 2 gig räcker? Sweet! Hur ska jag göra då?
<markus> ga till ubuntu.com, ladda ner ubuntu.
<markus> sen foljer du instruktionerna for att lagga det pa usb-minne
<markus> man laddar ner ett program
<arand> Borde finnas instruktioner där för att skapa ett liveUSB
<markus> tjo. nu har jag fixat installationen igen =)
<markus> det är antagligen exaktd et du behöver göra som jag nyss gjorde skulle jag tro
<Nocturne> Den stationära datorn råkade stängas av, så jag loggades ut.
<Nocturne> Datorn kan inte hitta usb-minnet verkar det som.
<kjell> Arand: kan du hjälpa mig?
<Nocturne> Så jag tror att det enda sättet för att fixa laptopen med ubuntu so strular är genom koder - som inte tycks fungera de heller.
<arand> Nocturne: Något likande det här http://paste.debian.net/138911/ borde funka, ersät ### med din version (använd tab för att komplettera fram det)
<arand> kjell: Brukar finnas sätt att forcera sparande av skrivskyddad fil... men som sagt, rätt sätt är oftast att inte peta i grub.cfg ...
<kjell> OK - jag fattar det - men vill forcera
<arand> Om du använder vi... " :wq! " Vet inte i andra editorer, sen måste du ju öppna den som superuser också...
<Nocturne> arand: Jag skrev in: set root=(hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-11.04 root=/dev/sda1                    Jag testade även med 10.10 iställer för 11.04. Ingenting händer dock när jag trycker på enter efter att ha skrivit in det.
<arand> Nocturne: Använd tabkomplettering för versionen, det är kernelversionen och inte ubuntuversionen som skall in där.
<arand> Nocturne: Sen är det där kommandot fel, se vad jag skriv i pasten
<arand> set root som ett kommando
<arand> linux path som nästa
<Nocturne> arand: Vad är kernelversionen?
<arand> Använd tabbkomplettering...
<arand> (Jag vet inte)
<markus> omg, partioneringsverktyget är farligt
<markus> råkade partionera om fel enhet nu, jag gör allt fel idag
<markus> men det var bara live-usbn så det är ok
<Nocturne> arand: Tabkompletteringen tycks inte fungera; ingenting händer när jag trycker tab för att versionen ska skrivas in.
<arand> hmm, ok, göt först "ls (hd0,1)/boot/" då, för att få tag i versionerna
<Nocturne> arand: Vad av det som kom upp nu avslöjar versionen? Det kom ganska mycket text.
<kjell> arand: ok fick just det att funka (kunde alltså ändra grub filen) - men ingen ändring (ocj jag ha omstartat 2 ggr)
<arand> det finns två filer där, och det är de du ska lägga in namnet på i dina kommandon.
<arand> vmlinuz-### samt initrd.img-###
<arand> där båda filerna har ett långt versionsnummer, typ "3.1-6-i386" eller något sånt
<kjell> ARand: ok - så "saved" = med Grub.save
<Nocturne> arand: Ja! 2.6.35-22 ?
<arand> Låter vettigt, använd det
<Nocturne> arand: hur skulle jag nu skriva kommandor? set root=(hd0,1) /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22 root=devsda1
<Nocturne> ?
<arand> Nocturne: http://paste.debian.net/138919/ blir det
<arand> kjell: Jag tror du snarare ska kolla upp HIDDEN/TIMEOUT variablerna i /etc/default/ ...
<arand> kjell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Nocturne> arand: Ska jag skriva 1 först , sedan enter. Sedan tvåan och enter, sedan trean och enter - fyran enter.
<arand> Nocturne: Yes
<Nocturne> arand: linux  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22 root=/dev/sda1                ska jag skirva linux där i början och sedan mellanrum, eller inleder jag det nya kommandot med "/boot"?
<arand> Nocturne: linux [mellanslag] /boot...
<arand> Kommadot innebär "ladda den här filen som en linuxkernel"
<Nocturne> arand: Det står: "error: file not found" efter kommando nr 2.
<arand> Nocturne: Då är det troligtvis så att du inte har rätt filnamn.
<Nocturne> arand: Jag skrev: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22
<arand> Nocturne: är det inte så att filen heter -generic eller -amd64 efter siffrorna också?
<Nocturne> arand: jo! -generic!
<arand> Lägg till det också, i och med att man måste peka på fulla filnamnet
<arand> (som du fick när du körde ls)
<Nocturne> arand: Okej, allt fungerar tills steg 3, då står det: error: no such disk.
<Nocturne> Arand: Jag har gått igenom det jag skrev ett antal gånger, det bör vara rätt.
<arand> initrd ska peka på en fil liksom linux-kommandot, gör den det?
<arand> (med -generic etc.)
<Nocturne> arand: Yes. initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<arand> Om det stämmer, då vet jag inte.
<arand> Det borde funka där.
<arand> Då är det väl bara att försöka få tag på en liveCD någonstans ifrån.
<arand> Ändå..
<Nocturne> arand: Okej! Jag har ingen, men vi får se! Det löser sig säkert tids nog. Tack för hjälpen!!!
<Nocturne> arand: Utan din hjälp hade jag suttit helt i mörkret.
<Nocturne> arand: Har du någon aning om vad som kan ha orsakat det här?
<arand> Inga problem, irriterande att något som borde funka inte gör det, dubbelt upp...
<Nocturne> Jag hade precis installerat 11.04 - kan det vara det?
<arand> Nocturne: Av någon anledning kan grub inte hitta partitionen den behöver för att ladda vidare, varför vet jag inte...
<Nocturne> arand: JAG ÄR FULL AV LYCKA
<Nocturne> Jag skrewv in "boot" i alla fall och det verkar ha fungerat!!!!
<Nocturne> Datorn kom igång!
<Nocturne> Den startade!
<Nocturne> Det fungerade!
<Nocturne> arand: Tack! Du är en riktig räddare i nöden! 2000-talets prins (eller prinsessa?) som kommer ridande på en vit häst och räddar en!
<Nocturne> Tack!
<Nocturne> Tusen tack!
<arand> äsch...  :D
<Nocturne> Haha, hu är frågan om man vågar göra sista uppgraderingen till 11.10
<antii> dont do it
<Nocturne> Jag känner mig grymt avskräckt!
<Nocturne> antii: Inte? Nä, den kan ju hamna i samma grej igen.
<arand> Nocturne: Ok, när den nu är igång, se till att köra "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" samt "sudo update-grub" för att se till att lägga i ordning grub tills nästa boot
<arand> Nocturne: VÄNTA
<arand> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" istället,  INTE sda1
<arand> (även om grub ända kommer att säga ifrån om du försöker med sda1)
<Nocturne> arand: Gjort! Bör man göra det lite då och då?
<arand> Nocturne: Nae, update-grub körs automatiskt, och den andra ska inte behöva köras om man inte har halkat snett.
<Nocturne> Tusen tack igen! Speciellt till dig, arand!
<Nocturne> Nu ska jag dra mig tillbaka för kvällen!
<Nocturne> Och njuta av en fungerande dator!
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad gör du
<maxjezy> ska vi tävla lite nu då
<Philip5> maxjezy: tävla hur?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har bättre grafikkort än jag men jag har klockat min cpu mer än då
<Philip5> då=du
<coobra> Hund: !!!!!
<Vahl> God Natt
<jesper_> vad görs
<Philip5> jaha
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du börjat köra blender 2.60 än då?
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen
<CasperN> dansa då!
<CasperN> :)
 * einand gör en extra 00:00 dans, så alla blir extra glada
<CasperN> :D
<kaparen> wohoo
<CasperN> :-*
 * einand gör ännu en
<spacebug-> ;)
 * einand hinner en till
<einand> neeej
<kaparen> aj aj
<einand> 00:01:00  * einand hinner en till                                                                                                                             joakim_
<kaparen> spacebug: så då fick man tagit sin 7digital oskuld genom ubuntu1 store. Skiten synkar iofs inte men dunka ner dom från http ist.
<spacebug-> ;)
<einand> kaparen: vad köpte du+
<kaparen> Chezidek - Judgement time
<kaparen> guld ^_ ^
<itmannen> Philip5  Är du vaken ?
<itmannen> Undrar varför det är som Amen i kyrkan att somna så fort jag ska försöka se på TV ?
<itmannen> Men någon i familjen hade iaf godheten att bre på mig en filt :) Undrar vem ?
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Jag tvivlar på att det var papegojan eller geckoödlan
<kaparen> ngn vänlig själv iaf..
<itmannen> själ :)
<kaparen> i min familj är det "är du vaken?" nähä..och sen vaknar man naken och vilse på sofna 5 på morgonen
<kaparen> ah fan.. sitter o dricker stroh80, det börjar bli lite snurrigt
<kaparen> soffan*
<itmannen> Jisses. Du får se till att sätta på dig en pyamas
<kaparen> hehe det är la så..
<itmannen> Göteborg ?
<kaparen> jepp.. hur lyckades du klura ut det
<itmannen> la :D
<kaparen> :D
<kaparen> fan..där försvann ikognito
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Men det finns många åpersoner i Götet
<Philip5> itmannen: ska du köpa den nya canonkameran som de har gått ut med att de ska släppa i vår?
<Philip5> itmannen: du kan ju börja spara nu
<Philip5> itmannen: http://www.kamerabild.se/nyheter/webbtv/canon-1dx-med-nya-funktioner-1.489571.html
<itmannen> Hojtan. Så du var vaken. Nja det blir nog för mycket sparande. Då måste jag nog sluta äta
<Philip5> itmannen: http://www.canon.se/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_1Dx/
<itmannen> Men du en fråga om ditt senaste ppa för 11.10
<Philip5> vadå?
<kaparen> pris på den kameran?
<Philip5> runt 60 000 kr
<Philip5> för bara huset då
<itmannen> Det går inte att uppdatera via programcentralen för paketen är inte tillförlitliga. man måste göra via termialen för att igonorera varningarna
<kaparen> phuu.. fn då måste man vara intresserad av foto :)
<Philip5> itmannen: du måste lägga till verifieringsnyckeln för ppan
<itmannen> Jasså hade du med en sådan. Det missade jag nog
<Philip5> kaparen: jo det är en proffskamera
<kaparen> hade foto på gymn, det var grejjer det. Mörkrum med fix osv
<Philip5> nog mest för folk som ska fota sport och event
<kaparen> inget sånt nuförtiden
<Philip5> det finns de som är retro och kör med mörkrum och andra tekniker
<Philip5> då är det mer fotokonst
<kaparen> jä, har haft lite tankr på att skaffa en systemkamera, digital sådan då. Inga 60 papp grejjer iofs :)
<itmannen> Men nu måste denna gubbe göra kväll. Ska upp tidigt för ett uppdrag irl
<Philip5> nä det är lite overkill
<Philip5> itmannen: lägger du till ppan rätt så läggs nyckeln till automatiskt
<Philip5> kaparen: jag skaffade systemkamera på nytt innan sommaren. riktigt kul
<Philip5> har inte haft systemkamera sedan gymnasiet men du hade jag med film och inte digital
<itmannen> Philip5  Nja jag är övertygad om att jag lade till ppa rätt
<Philip5> itmannen: rätt men tydligen inte på rätt sätt
<itmannen> Philip5  Finns väl bara ett sätt.
<Philip5> nej
<itmannen> Jag gjorde som jag alltid gjort via övriga programkällor
<Philip5> du lägger till ppa:philip5/extra
<kaparen> kul att pilla med slutar tider och sånt, får la ta och investera om inte ekonomin sviker
<Philip5> och inte själva adressen
<Philip5> itmannen: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Philip5> kör det i terminal
<itmannen> Men så står det inte i din beskrivning
<Philip5> vilket är min beskrivning?
<realubot> Philip5: Den nya FAH 7 klienten har inte stöd för GPU i Linux och den ska enligt FAH-forumet vara lika effektiv eller t.o.m. vara något sämre på CPU än version 6.
<Philip5> realubot: fast det verkar som om fah 7 i linux har stöf gör gpu men den kan inte hämta ner några data från fah servern för gpu
<itmannen> Philip5  Men vad mysko. Din ppa har försvunnit
<Philip5> realubot: den hittar gpun, finns med men används inte för data inte finns
<realubot> Philip5: Ok. Det är ju ett problem dock. :S
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> realubot: http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8951/fahcontrolfoldinghomecl.png
<itmannen> Philip5  Nu ser jag felat :)
<Philip5> ok
<itmannen> Nu funkade det helt problemfritt via terminalen :)
<spacebug-> vad är det där folding@home egentligen?
<itmannen> Godnatt folket
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-23
<kaparen> natti
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> spacebug-: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<spacebug-> ok ska läsa. Tack
<realubot> Philip5: "EDIT: Wasn't paying much attention to what I was saying, meant to say there's no Linux GPU core. Last time I checked Linux v7 can easily set up a GPU slot, but with no core/projects nothing will happen other than endless error messages about missing stuff."
<realubot> Philip5: Jag hittade det i FAHs forum.
<spacebug-> ah, lite som seti@home och liknande
<realubot> spacebug-: Japp.
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> "Avsikten med Folding@home är att åstadkomma korrekta simuleringar av proteinveckning och misslyckade veckningar i syfte att bättre förstå många sjukdomar, däribland sicklecellanemi, Alzheimers, Huntingtons sjukdom, Parkinsons sjukdom, galna ko-sjukan, cystisk fibros, osteogenesis imperfecta och cancer. Proteinveckning, hur proteiner bygger upp sin funktionella struktur, är även en av de största frågorna
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bara att hänga på. :)
<spacebug-> grafiskt eller terminalprogram?
<realubot> spacebug-: Installera klienten, ange team number och nickname. Kör!
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> spacebug-: Terminalprogram till Linux. Jag vet inte om version 7 har GUI till Linux.
<spacebug-> bara undrade så jag kan ställa in det som jag vill
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5  Vad var kommandot för att lägga till verifieringen ?
<realubot> Version 6 hade bara CLI. Jag vet inte hur det är med version 7.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur vill du ställa in det då?
<spacebug-> realubot: så det bara körs när jag vill osv
<spacebug-> va fan man måste installera som root men jag vill ju inte köra programmet som root
<realubot> spacebug-: Du måste inte köra FAh som root.
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Kommer du iihåg
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Nej. Verifiering av WU? :S
<itmannen_laptop> realubot  Nä verifiering av Philips ppa som han skrev här
<realubot> spacebug-: Du måste ju alltid använda sudo för att installera program i systemet?
<spacebug-> ja jo
<spacebug-> jaha nu körs det nog iaf
<spacebug-> körs om user 116
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: Vad är det för fel på: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<itmannen_laptop> Det var detta jag menade
<realubot> spacebug-: Du måste ställa in rätt team number och ett valfritt nickname.
<spacebug-> det gjorde jag
<realubot> itmannen_laptop: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<spacebug-> var ställer jag in det då?
<realubot> spacebug-: När du har gjort ditt första WU så kommer du synas i statsen: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<spacebug-> nu kör jag en och fahclient en
<spacebug-> fattar inget
<realubot> spacebug-: Du konfigurerar klienten med: ./fah6 -configonly
<realubot> spacebug-: i version 6. Jag vet inte om det är samma i version 7.
<itmannen_laptop> Nu är det fixat även i denna 11.10
<Markslap> Ser bra ut för mig iaf.
<realubot> spacebug-: Team number: 210289
<spacebug-> realubot: ja jo men jag fattar inte programmet
<spacebug-> det körs som en egen user men startar jag FAHClient så startar den en till fast med min user
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är det du inte förstår?
<spacebug-> och var ställer jag in/avslutar det osv
<realubot> spacebug-: Använd kill och kolla vilket PID det har med kommandot top.
<realubot> kill PID
<realubot> så dödar du processen.
<spacebug-> den dör inte :P
<spacebug-> ah nu så kanske
<realubot> spacebug-: Du får kolla loggfilen med: tail -f /path/to/FAH/logfile.txt
<spacebug-> så nu är det som jag vill bara det att den inte ska startas som auto
<realubot> spacebug-: Den startas inte automatiskt.
<spacebug-> den ligger ju i rc2.d
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Det är nytt för version 7 då.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har version 6 i Uppstartsprogram.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> För att starta när jag loggar in.
<realubot> spacebug-: Använd version 6.02 (32 bits) eller 6.34 (64 bits) annars.
<realubot> spacebug-: Version 7 är beta.
<spacebug-> ska jag inte köra den då?
<realubot> Och ska inte vara bättre än version 6 på CPU-folding.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> spacebug-: Om du vill slippa autostarten så kan du köra version 6 istället för det har inte stöd för det.
<realubot> spacebug-: Läs under punkt 2b här: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> spacebug-: Där står hur du installerar version 6.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> SÃ¥ slipper du att klienten startar automatiskt.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Använd ./fah6 -smp för att köra klienten i multicore.
<spacebug-> ok
<maxjezy> kan man köra både CPU och GPU samtidigt?
<spacebug-> i version 7 kunde man det iaf
<spacebug-> 0% wow det här kommer ta ett tag
<spacebug-> aja bättre det här än söka aliens iaf ;)
<spacebug-> öhm.. min cpu ligger på 98 grader
<maxjezy> hur ser man temp i windows?
<maxjezy> vill gärna se CPU och GPU temp
<realubot> maxjezy: CPU-Z kanske?
<spacebug-> men alltså 98 grader kan ju inte va bra
<spacebug-> dmesg säger att GPU temp är för hög
<spacebug-> om jag skulle skita i GPU kanske, hur ändrar jag det tro
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. CPU-Z visar nog inte det.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> finns säkert program att installera för det
<realubot> maxjezy: Core Temp: http://www.pcworld.com/article/231430/free_utility_core_temp_tells_you_if_your_cpu_is_overheating.html
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför använder du Windows nu?
<maxjezy> realubot fick det med nya datorn
<realubot> spacebug-: GPU fungerar inte i Linux.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du måste köra GPU genom Wine med CUDA.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bara CPU-klienten som fungerar i Linux.
<realubot> spacebug-: Kör du FAh-klienten med: ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9
<realubot> så kör du CPU-klienten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för dator du har köpt?
<maxjezy> realubot ja fick
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> men varför går min CPU upp i 98 grader?
<maxjezy> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<maxjezy>  Memory: 16384MB RAM
<maxjezy>   Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.7GHz
<propus> 8 cpu?
<spacebug-> jaha, det med GPU:n kan ha varit från beta-grejen som försökte använda den, men fortfrande ligger CPU:n på 93+ grader
<realubot> maxjezy: Vem fick du den av?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det verkar vara en snäll person. :|
<maxjezy> realubot japp
<realubot> spacebug-: Var ser du att temp ligger på 93 grader?
<maxjezy> mycket generöst
<realubot> Ja. Det var verkligen generöst.
<spacebug-> realubot: med sensors
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> ska boota linux
<maxjezy> brb
<spacebug-> ska nog inte köra det där ändå
<realubot> spacebug-: Det låter konstigt att CPUn blir så varm
<propus> spacebug-: de kan inte vara så att de är nå knas med din temp sensor?
<spacebug-> det här säger iaf dmesg oxå http://pastebin.com/tDj5nxfR
<spacebug-> det skulle väl va om ACPI interfacet lurar kerneln då
<Maxjiiiiiizy> palla inte dator så blev mobil nu
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Nu kan du inte klaga på att du inte har en dator som klarar renderingar?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sant
<Maxjiiiiiizy> trött i ryggen bara
<itmannen> Gooood moooorning internet. Nu så är det bara resten kvar.
<itmannen> Dags att åka på söndagens sedvanliga uppdrag irl. Adjö
<Itmannen-mobil> Ligger folket och håller i huvudet idag?
<MrMind> hej på er! finns det någon här inne som kör med unity och är nöjd med det? känns som att unity enligt de flesta är skit
<Itmannen-mobil> Viktigt mess. Jag är på därvid avsedd plats
<Haffe> kodein:
<antii> MrMind: det är skit
<Hoxx> jag har börjat gilla unity
<Philip5> tyckte väl att det verkade lite konsigt. min burk gjorde lite mer ljud ifrån sig än vanligt och verkade gå varm utan att jag körde något särskilt. så när jag kollade så verkar fah 7 starta sig själv när man loggar in och gå får fullt i bakgrunden. inte konstigt det blev varmt :O
<jesper85m> Philip5, va e fah 7?
<Philip5> folding at homes klient version 7
<Philip5> jesper85m: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<jesper85m> aa det e det itmannen gör också eller? forsknings grejen
<Philip5> precis
<jesper85m> förutom att det är en god gärning vad får ni för detta?
<Philip5> inget mer än att tävla med varandra om poäng på listan där
<Philip5> om man nu "tävlar" i just den där gruppen
<Philip5> det är ju mycket större än de på den där listan
<jesper85m> okok
<kodein> Haffe:
<Haffe> Commisar Markov.
<kodein> the corypheaus of science summons you to the axe
<Haffe> kodein: Vad har du för dig?
<maxjezy> visste ni att tre miljarder apparater kör java
<kodein> Haffe: tog rejäl sovmorgon, så ska duscha, frukostera och sen städa lite, tänkte jag
<Haffe> Ok.
<kodein> själv då?
<Haffe> Jag vaknade vid 08.00.
<Haffe> Jag upptäckte att dreven på min cykel är helt förstörda.
<Haffe> Deä r inte bara utslitna, de är böjda.
<realubot> Goddag kanalen.
<kodein> tradigt.
<realubot> Va?
<kodein> vadå va?
<kodein> allt kretsar inte kring dig, realubot
<realubot> Inte?
 * realubot antecknar.
<realubot> Viktig information till kanalen: Jag tar en kopp kaffe nu.
<realubot> :D
<andol> kodein: Kretsar allt kring mig då? :)
<kodein> andol: ja
<realubot> itmannen: Du är min läromästare. Du har lärt mig skrika ut viktiga meddelanden till alla i kanalen.
<andol> Gött
<itmannen> philip5 Kunskapskanalen 16.00 Kamerans mästare . Det kommer att handla om mig. Så se programmet :)
<itmannen> realubot  :D ja viktiga saker måste man meddela fort
<itmannen> Nu. Tillbaka på ruta 1
<maxjezy> itmannen philip5 är ju inte här
<itmannen> maxjezy  jag vet
<realubot> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vill också ha en sådan dator som du fick. :(
<maxjezy> realubot :)
<maxjezy> testat lite feta spel precis och allt flyter så jävla fint
<maxjezy> på högsta grafik
<Kurdistan> hej alla tux-vänner.
<spacebug-> realubot: ny kylpasta + regöring av kylfläns så ligger CPU:n på ca 76 C istället nu ;)
<Haffe> Hej.
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan!
<Kurdistan> :) fotboll time
<Kurdistan> united-city
<arcsky> varfor finns det ingen bra gui ftp client till linux ?
<madbear> bill gates som är här och trollar igen?
<Kurdistan> madbear: +1
<madbear> arcsky: allvarligt, har du testat alla GUI klienter?
<arcsky> for ca 1ar sedan  testade jag alla
<madbear> "alla"
<madbear> vilken finns till windows som är så bra då?
<arcsky> ja "alla" anda
<madbear> jag använder dolphin för att flytta filer
<madbear> ibland
<madbear> om det är SAMBA
<madbear> kör aldrig FTP dock :P
<arcsky> flashfxp, ftprush
<arcsky> leechar bara via ftp a
<madbear> well
<madbear> jag fattar inte vad som gör någon annan klient dålig
<Kurdistan> är inte filezilla bra ftp client oavsett plattform?
<Peppis> NÃ¥gon som vet hur jag ansluter ett mobilt bredband till ubuntu datorn?
<Kurdistan> Midnight Commander <<--- påminner om total command eller något i windows
<Kurdistan> peppis har du kollat network manager
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-mobile.html
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-mobile.html
<Kurdistan> http://www.muktware.com/man/1063
<Peppis> Kurdistan tror jag hittade svaret på de
<arcsky> http://screens.alternativeto.net/b0525389-f61f-e011-b47f-0200d897d049_1_full.png
<arcsky> hittar inte vart man kan ladda ner den
<Kurdistan> arcsky: har du testat filezilla?
<arcsky> Kurdistan: yes och gillar det inte. det ar typ alpha, dom har langt kvar ;)
<Kurdistan> :) för om alla ftp clienter i windows är bra då måste ju filezilla vara bra
<Kurdistan> arcsky: på vilket sätt?
<arcsky> om du jobbade i det projektet skulle jag skriva en lang lista med allt
<Kurdistan> arcsky: skriv det till utvecklarna om du anser mycket saknas
<Kurdistan> det är lätt klaga när man mindre 0
<Kurdistan> *bidrar
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Det låter ju sunt.
<spacebug-> mm
<barzam> Peppis: jag använder wvdial, har ett huawei e1750 med telenor som funkar perfekt
<barzam> och min n900 som också kopplar upp med wvdial
<realubot> spacebug-: Så nu är du stolt FAH:are då?
<markus> hello.
<markus> Jag har följande rad i /etc/fstab /192.168.1.1/share /media/share/ cifs username=markus,password=xxxx,users,uid=markus,gid=markus,file_mode=0644,noperm 0 0
<markus> Ändå kan jag inte skriva mount /media/share
<markus> markus@markus-kubuntu:/media$ mount /media/share
<markus> mount: kan inte hitta /media/share i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab
<markus> liknande fel får jag i kde:s filhanterare dolphin när jag försöker montera sharen.
<markus> NÃ¥gon som har en aning?
<markus> Alternativ vet hur man ställer om att få ut felmeddelandet på engelska så det går att googla
<barzam> vad händer om du skriver "sudo mount -a"?
<markus> då monteras /media/share
<markus> så jag förstår inte riktigt vad som är problemet.
<spacebug-> realubot: tja, kör det just nu iaf ;)
<barzam> markus: jag mountar alltid min nätverksshare med sshfs
<barzam> markus: har också haft problem som du med mount och det är bara trist att lösa när sshfs funkar så bra
<markus> jag råkade ha lagt till ett extra / efter /media/share
<markus> därför det inte matchade :)
<barzam> aha uppmärksamt :)
<markus> vad fint, nu kommer den upp automatiskt i dolphin, klickar jag på den så kan jag ladda filer därifrån osv
<markus> fick dock inte till rättigheterna rätt, men måste hinna städa lite idag också
<markus> woow! jag hittade en dubstepremix av the prodigy - invaders must die :D
<markus> det blir alltså städning idag
 * markus använder miro som mediaspelare
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur leker livet med kubuntu 11.10?
<Kurdistan> :) jag hyllade kubuntu 11.10 i forumet
<arand> Mycket nytt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara bra... håller på med digikam just nu
<Kurdistan> arand: testade bara via usb sticka.
<Kurdistan> jämfört med 11.04 klar prestanda förbättring
<Philip5> nyare grejs av allt kan man väl säga
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tycker du ska ta steget och köra det fullt ut med riktig installation
<arand> Själv väntar jag spänt på att gnome3 ska landa i debian-testing, har suttit och häckat på stable aldeles för länge nu känns det som :)
<Philip5> låter jobbigt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: glöm det. :)
<Kurdistan> kubuntu kan bli aktuell som lts
<Philip5> vad kör du som standard då?
<Kurdistan> arand vad är det för fel med debian stable? finns det stabilare linux distro?
<Philip5> slackware kanske
<Kurdistan> väl bara rhel som kommer närheten av debian
<arand> Eller rhel möjligtvis
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag kör slackware?
<Kurdistan> arand det finns ju gnome 3 remix som är ubuntu baserad
<arand> Kurdistan: Jo, men jag märker att stable kanske inte riktigt passar min smak när allt kommer omkring :)
<cahoot> arand, ett par vv till - verkar nyligen introducerat i sid
<Kurdistan> arand: http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<arand> cahoot: Jo, 6 dar om den går in utan komplikationer
<cahoot> kändes lite ödsligt
<Kurdistan> arand: sex dagar orkar du väl vänta? :)
<Kurdistan> själv har jag väntat på kde 4.7* serien med disten jag kör
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: wb.
<arand> Kurdistan: En derivata av en derivatat känns inte rätt, speciellt som jag mekar så smått med packetering i just Debian.
<Kurdistan> arand: då förstår jag. heja heja debian.
<Kurdistan> :)
<arand> Kurdistan: Mjo, men det är lite mer än sex dagar sen g3 släpptes..
<spacebug-> tnx
<Kurdistan> arand: :) den som väntar på något gott väntar aldrig förgäves. eller hur det nu gick.
<Kurdistan> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
<arand> Matthew garret är värd att läsa angående det ^ också.
<Kurdistan> kan någon göra så att namninsamlingen hamnar som nyhet i kanalen?
<Kurdistan> så nu har man signat
<arand> Jag tror inte den här kanalen kör så mycket på att länka till kampanjer och liknande..
<Kurdistan> nu har man genomfört sin goda gärning
<cahoot> sk slackeraktivism
<Kurdistan> cahoot: är jag? :)
<cahoot> tänkte på att klicka i en webenkät
<Kurdistan> cahoot: är det typisk slackeraktivism?
<Kurdistan> :) då är jag väl en slack användare
<cahoot> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=slacktivist
<Kurdistan> cahoot: haha. nej inte riktigt så illa då.
<Kurdistan> cahoot: :) är det din definition?
<Wolf_hbg> Hej Någon som vet hur man ändrar tillbaka till den gammal startmenyn när man har installerat 11.4 saknar den startmenyn som fanns på 9,0 ?
<cahoot> njae i god netanda är det ju framgooglat
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: menar du med 11.10? tror inte det är möjligt längre då man gått över till gnome 3.
<arand> Wolf_hbg: installera gnome-panel, mer info via "/msg ubottu !notunity" här i IRC
<cahoot> apple har en del att lära av debian om hur man sköter uppdateringar via nätet
<arand> För det är väl fortfarande så att...
<arand> !notunity
<ubot2> Factoid 'notunity' not found
<arand> ubot2: Buuuuuu!
<ubot2> Factoid 'Buuuuuu!' not found
<Wolf_hbg> Tack :)
<arand> !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<arand> !inteunity
<ubot2> Factoid 'inteunity' not found
<Kurdistan> arand: goes wild. :)
<arand> Jag misstänker att den kommer behövas...
<Philip5> itmannen: har du varit ute i fina höstvädret med din kamera något då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) det kanske verkar konstigt men det finns en värld bortom kameror. :P
<markus> hej.
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du blender på din dator nu?
<maxjezy> tänkte om vi ska köra ett test vem som renderar snabbast nu
<maxjezy> vi hade ju sånt back in the days
<Kurdistan> sparka boll time
<Kurdistan> ha det bra boys/girls
<arand> !test
<ubot2> Factoid 'test' not found
<arand> !hjälp
<ubot2> Factoid 'hj\xc3\xa4lp' not found
<arand> !offtopic
<ubot2> Factoid 'offtopic' not found
<Haffe> !ontopic
<ubot2> Factoid 'ontopic' not found
<arand> Finns det några fungerade factoid här överhuvudtaget?
<arand> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<arand> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<antii> :D
<markus> Om jag vill dela lite filer så att kompisar med sin webbläsare kan ansluta till mig med HTTP protokollet över tcp port 80, har ni nån mjukvara att rekommendera?
<markus> Egentligen krävs inget speciellt mer än kunna skicka statiska filer.
<markus> Apache verkar lite överkill fast kanske enklast ändå?
<cahoot> fördelen med apache är väl att den har bra Q/A
<markus> jag tar apache2, lätt att enabla userdir
<barzam> quickserve funkar bra för mig i arch, men vet inte hur det funkar i ubuntu
<barzam> http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/quickserve/
<markus> jag brukade använda SimpleHTTPServer för det där :), fast jag tror inte den klarade att göra mer än en sak i taget
<markus> blev lite tråkigt ifall någon tankade en film
<markus> SimpleHTTPServer finns med i Python
<maxjezy2> är usb3 blå eller röd?
<markus> blå väl?
<cahoot> http://www.google.se/search?q=usb3+connector&hl=sv&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6UKkTtfPJ8rl4QSs5qjzBA&ved=0CEcQsAQ&biw=1258&bih=754
<markus> http://www.google.se/search?q=usb3+connector&hl=sv&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6UKkTtfPJ8rl4QSs5qjzBA&ved=0CEcQsAQ&biw=1258&bih=754#q=usb3+connector&hl=sv&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&source=lnt&tbs=ic:specific,isc:red&sa=X&ei=D0OkTqv6FM364QSPjMnDBA&ved=0CBQQpwU&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=8873ead80ee4f472&biw=1920&bih=1080
<kodein> 0o
<maxjezy2> blå
<Philip5> maxjezy2: är du nummer två ikväll? vem är nummer ett?
<maxjezy> jag
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har två datorer här nu på arbetsbordet
<Philip5> dubbelt upp allts
<Philip5> å
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> uj uj uj
<maxjezy2> =)
<maxjezy> bättre kan det inte li
<maxjezy> bli
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska vi köra ett test
<maxjezy> du kör väl kubuntu?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> vi har ju samma hårdvara så vi kan kolla vem som renderar snabbast, du i kubuntu eller jag i win 7
<Philip5> vi har inte samma. du har bättre grafikkort
<maxjezy> men den renderar inte med grafikkort
<maxjezy> vi kör blender internal
<Philip5> ok
<maxjezy> ja letar reda på en nice blend
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy2> http://www.blendswap.com/3D-models/vehicles/bmw-3-series-coupe/
<maxjezy2> ladda ner den
<Philip5> måste installera blender också
<maxjezy2> okej :)
<Philip5> maxjezy2: kör den rakt på som den där från camera persp?
<Philip5> utan tweaks
<Philip5> bara öppna och sedan rendera
<maxjezy2> japp
<maxjezy2> annars ändras tiden ju
<Philip5> precis
<maxjezy2> om vi inte har samma vinkel
<Philip5> man vet ju aldrig med dig ;)
<maxjezy2> haha
<maxjezy2> vilken upplösning
<maxjezy2> 4000x2000?
<Philip5> den som den stod i
<Philip5> 24 sek och 96 hundradelar
<maxjezy2> vad stod den i
<maxjezy2> jag har ändrat i filen
<maxjezy2> sparat över den sedan tidigare
<Philip5> 1280x720
<maxjezy2> eh, ja har ett original oxå
<Philip5> då får du ladda ner den igen och öppna
<cahoot> tick, tick, tick....
<maxjezy2> drog du upp procent?
<maxjezy2> annars står den ju på 75
<Philip5> jag ändrade ingenting för att det ska vara jämförbart
<maxjezy2> under upplösning dvs
<maxjezy2> ok
<maxjezy2> bra
<maxjezy2> då kör jag
<Philip5> bara öppnade som den var och klickade på render... inte ens ändrat vy eller nått
<maxjezy2> wtf
<cahoot> reboot?
<maxjezy2> jag hamnar på 43 sekunder
<maxjezy2> jag vet att den gick snabbare förut
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy2> nästan säker
<Philip5> men jag kör ju min cpu överklockad till 4.4 ghz och du kör väl standard?
<maxjezy2> Philip5 vågar du köra en cycles match då?
<maxjezy2> japp
<maxjezy2> din CPU clockad
<maxjezy2> mot min gpu
<Philip5> ingen sport för min gpu är kass
<Philip5> borde köpa ny
<maxjezy2> skaffa du bättre kylning?
<maxjezy2> när du clocka
<maxjezy2> över
<maxjezy2> klocka
<Philip5> funderar på att köpa ett Asus GTX560
<Philip5> ja
<CasperN> maxjezy vi borde tävla i HC modelling istället för rendering :)
<maxjezy2> CasperNshhyyyy
<maxjezy2> :P
<Philip5> med intels fläkt kanske jag kunde köra 3,8 eller 4,0 på sin höjd
<maxjezy2> Philip5 tror du att det enbart är CPU klockningen
<Philip5> med den jag har nu kan jag köra i 4,7 men då är det onödigt varmt så jag nöjer mig med 4,4 som är tryggt och stabilt
<maxjezy2> eller kan OS ha med saken att göra
<Philip5> vet inte hur mycket os spelar roll
<maxjezy2> jag får boota ubuntu sen och testa
<Philip5> gört
<maxjezy2> i cycles går det bra mycket snabbare med gpu
<Philip5> vilken version av blender kör du?
<maxjezy2> även om cpu också går snabbt
<maxjezy2> 2.6.0
<Philip5> jag oxå
<maxjezy2> har du vätskekylning nu?
<maxjezy2> eller bara en grymmare fläkt
<maxjezy2> ja ska köra renderingen på min netbook och se hur lång tid den tar
<einand> maxjezy2: skall vi tävla :)
<realubot> Varför har inte jag fått en så fin dator av kanalen som maxjezy2 har fått?
<realubot> :(
 * realubot är mobbad.
<maxjezy2> realubot, du får det att framstå som om jag fick den av kanalen med den meningen tycker jag :)
<maxjezy2> einand, tävla med?
<realubot> maxjezy2: Var det inte så då?
<Philip5> maxjezy2: har en fet fläkt och kylflänsar
<maxjezy2> okej :)
<maxjezy2> 11 minuter 24 sekunder
<maxjezy2> med atom 1,6
<maxjezy2> ganska stor skillnad
<Philip5> maxjezy2: har en sådan här grej på min cpu :) http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=21162
<Philip5> tar upp en del plats på moderkortet och i låda :D
<maxjezy2> går den tyst?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy2> nice
<spacebug-> hum, har inte ext4 nån mount option för att sätta user/group som äger mounten?
<Philip5> man kan välja att köra den i tyst läge eller turboläge. jag kör den i tyst
<maxjezy2> ok
<maxjezy2> ganska bra tid på netbooken iaf
<Philip5> det är lite trixigt att montera den för den är rätt fet
<einand> maxjezy2: rendera
<maxjezy2> einand, isf i gpu
<maxjezy2> tror du sitter och ska försöka göra mig till åtlöje nu :)
<Philip5> maxjezy2: vad var det för grafikkort i din nya burk?
<maxjezy2> 550 TI
<Philip5> najs
<einand> maxjezy2: ;)
<maxjezy2> Philip5 du tänkte 560?
<maxjezy2> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gtx-560ti-gtx-550ti-us.html
<Philip5> jag är mest emot att byta grafikkort för jag vet inte riktigt hur hag ska få tvout att funka då min tv inte har hdmi
<maxjezy2> där ser du skillnaden
<realubot> maxjezy2: Vem fick du datorn av då?
<Philip5> jo 560
<maxjezy2> realubot min bror
<realubot> maxjezy2: Du har en snäll bror.
<realubot> maxjezy2: Men frågan är om han är tillräckligt snäll...
<realubot> för att ge mig en dator också?
<maxjezy2> realubot, yes
<maxjezy2> tror inte det handlar om snällhet längre då
<realubot> Det var en riktig monsterdator han har köpt till dig. :)
<realubot> Grymma specs ju.
<maxjezy2> de va nice att ja fick en nice skärm med
<maxjezy2> riktigt stor och wide :)
<realubot> maxjezy2: Vad var det för skärm då?
<maxjezy2> BENQ
<realubot> Är det en IPS?
<realubot> Eller TN?
<realubot> Panelen?
<maxjezy2> LED iaf
<realubot> Är det 24" så är det nog en TN.
<realubot> Det är ovanligt med 24"+ IPS:er.
<realubot> maxjezy2: Din bror med dig vara snäll.
<markus> jag har ingen 24"+ips men en 24" eips
<markus> intresseklubben verkar ha årsmöte nu. dom är inte här iaf
<Haffe> Vet du vad jag har?
<Haffe> Jag har 2x20.1" IPS samt 4 st 19" IPS.
<markus> Vad har du så många skärmar till?
<coobra> Haffe: hah
 * spacebug- har en 30" IPS (Dell U3011)
<markus> jag hade varit mycket produktivare på jobbet om jag hade kunnat ha KDE eller något
 * coobra har 10
<coobra> :D
<Haffe> markus: Jag har dem stående.
<Haffe> Jag har hittat dem i soporna och tyckt att de varit för fina för att slänga.
<markus> virtuella desktops + activities + smart "start-menu" + smarta sökprogram
<markus> jag är fullt nöjd med min skärm, har satt den på ganska bra avstång + höjt standardfonten ett snäpp
<markus> avstång betyder avstånd
<Philip5> itmannen: nu är det fotoprogrammet på kunskapskanalen :)
<realubot> Haffe: Varför ha 4 st 19" IPS?
<realubot> sybariten: 30" IPS?
<realubot> spacebug-:
<realubot> sybariten: Det var inte till dig.
<sybariten> realubot: JAG VÄGRAR SVARA ÄNDÅ
<realubot> sybariten: Ok.
<realubot> De tär kugnt.
<realubot> *Det är lugnt.
<Kurdistan> realubot och itmannen. liva upp stället b2/b1.
<realubot> itmannen verkar avslagen idag.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är nog kepsens fel. :(
<realubot> itmannen är kanske överhettad?
<Kurdistan> realubot: kan vara det. slutat fläkta. :)
<realubot> Mm.
<Kurdistan> :( jordbävning i kurdiska staden van
<Kurdistan> kurdiska wan
<Kurdistan> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13826358.ab
<Kurdistan> vila i frid :(
<Kurdistan> :( varför ska allt sk-t ske oss kurder
<Kurdistan> http://www.kurd.se/kurdistan/jordbaevning-i-kurdiska-wan-turkiska-myndigheter-har-aennu-inte-lyckats-skickat-hjaelp
<aNemiz> någon som vet hur jag kan öppna en gammal .disk fil ?
<aNemiz> kör wubi
<arand> Det är inte så att man bara loopmountar den rakt av?
<delhage> vad är en .disk fil?
<aNemiz> om man kör wubi så finns det root.disk fil i ubuntu mappen,
<aNemiz> vet inte hur ja loopmountar..
<aNemiz> aldrig hört talas om.
<delhage> wubi?
<aNemiz> windows based ubuntu installer
<arand> aNemiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_my_Wubi_install_and_repair_my_install_if_it_won.27t_boot.3F
 * delhage föreslår att skrota windows och installera linux på riktigt
<aNemiz> altså, jag ska berätta hur det ligger till.
<aNemiz> jag skulle uppdatera ubuntu ti nyaste versionen, när det nästan var klart skulle man reboota, efter rebootningen ble rutan svart och datorn körde massa tester som stannade av efter en stund, inget hände. lät det stå i ca 1 timme sedan starta ja om datorn och försökte på nytt, samma resultat. nu skulle ja vilja öppna min root.disk fil för att få tag på några viktiga dokument och sen instalera om ubuntu.
<aNemiz> till nyaste*
<arand> aNemiz: Läs det jag postade ;)
<aNemiz> ursäkta stavningen...
<aNemiz> jo, men jag har ingen sån skiva.
<aNemiz> + att min dator inte har någon cd station.
<arand> En bit upp står det hur man får tag i den via windows
<aNemiz> loopmountar rakt av ?
<aNemiz> ellär i linken ?
<aNemiz> ahh
<arand> Står om det i wubiguide också.
<aNemiz> JAH!
<aNemiz> mina filer, tuuussennn tack!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: wooohoo
<Philip5> x_link: ingen dansar som du om natten även om andra försöker rädda ansiktet på dig
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Philip5: Va!?! Försöker någon sno min dans?
<x_link> Det var det jävligaste...utan att ha frågat om mitt tillstånd med.
<Philip5> jo men när du har svikit så har andra försökt
<x_link> Hehe
<einand> hur får folk virus, jag har visserligen haft AVP program hela tiden men sedan 90-talet har jag inte fått en enda varning
<arand> Folk är godtrogna? Gratis är gott?
<itmannen> AVP ?
<itmannen> Efter att sovit i fotöljen som en tok igen så är det dags att kräla mot sängen
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har lekt lite med hugin
<Philip5> satt ihop panorama av lite höstvy
<Philip5> tycker jag du ska göra imorgon
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-15
<larsemil> Morrn!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> einand: EOW är fotografen som har gjort fotomontaget på Camilla Henemark med kungen m.m. som tidningarna har skrivit så mycket om.
<realubot> Personerna på bilden är så dåligt photoshoppade att man skäms. Det ser så amatörmässigt ut.
<propus> fråga till alla som vill svara.. :P. om du köper en dator med Ubuntu Linux förinstallerat.. vad skulle du vilja följde med i ett sånt "paket" ? /msg propus för svar :)
<andol> propus: Rent personligen är jag mer intresserad utav den indirekta vinsten utav att köpa en dator med Ubuntu förinstallerat, att det då förhoppningsvis rör sig om hårdvara explicit utvald för att ha bra Linux-stöd.
<andol> propus: Så på min önskelista står alltså datorer som inte bara råkar fungera med aktuell version utav linux-kärnan/x.org utan där man även kan räkna med att det ska fungera bra med framtida versioner, och då utan att behöva vara beroende utav ytterligare propertiera drivrutiner.
<propus> andol: tack :)
<m3th4n0l> Hej!
<m3th4n0l> jag har ett litet issue.
<m3th4n0l> Det ar namligen sa att jag kan ssha till en burk utan problem
<m3th4n0l> men nar jag ska kora sftp sa bara dor anslutningen
<m3th4n0l> ar det ngn som har nagon aning om varfor? har aven provat kora pa localhost med verbose vaxel
<m3th4n0l> men inte listat ut vad de kan bero pa
<andol> m3th4n0l: Får du något matnyttigt utav verbose-växeln då?
<andol> m3th4n0l: Kan du utveckla lite mer kring hur anslutningen dör? Händer det under själva inloggningen/uppkopplingen, eller först senare?
<m3th4n0l> andol: ska pasta
<m3th4n0l> andol: jag kommer till losen prompt
<m3th4n0l> men sen kpps sessionen
<m3th4n0l> http://pastebin.com/fPp38UQJ
<m3th4n0l> andol: http://pastebin.com/fPp38UQJ
<andol> m3th4n0l: Hmm, märkligt.
<andol> m3th4n0l: Sitter på jobbet nu, så har inte riktigt tidgt att titta alltför mycket på det hela på egen hand. Jämnfört verbosen mot hur det ser ut vid en lyckad sftp-uppkoppling?
<m3th4n0l> andol: jagfar aldrig en lyckad sftp...
<m3th4n0l> ssh ar de enda som funkar :/
<andol> m3th4n0l: Tja, här har du två exempel på hur det kan/ska se ut, med olika nivåer på verbosity; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281596/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281598/
<m3th4n0l> hmm :/
<m3th4n0l> varsta ar att jag vet inte vad felet ar
<m3th4n0l> eller vrf de uppstatt
<m3th4n0l> har saxxat sshd_confen fran en annan maskin
<m3th4n0l> som sftp funkar fint pa
<m3th4n0l> men anda ar det som de ar :/ kollat iptables flushat regler kollat deny.hosts inget dar
<m3th4n0l> startat om ssh demonen samma sak anda :( suck
<andol> m3th4n0l: Är både maskinerna Debian/Ubuntu, eller större skillnader? Vad säger raden i sshd_config som börjar på "Subsystem sftp"?
<m3th4n0l> en sek
<m3th4n0l> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<m3th4n0l> så lyder den
<m3th4n0l> båda maskinerna ar ubbe
<andol> Säger servern något intressant i /var/log/syslog då, i samband med att du misslyckas med att sftp:a in?
<andol> Annars vet jag inte ifall jag kommer på något mera nu på rak arm. Du kan ju alltid posta ett inlägg på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ så kan jag, eller någon annan, titta mer på det senare.
<einand> då sitter man i telefonkö med felia
<einand> telia
<einand> menar jag
<HeMan> tipset är att slå på högtalartelefon och sen gå på toa
<HeMan> det känner dom på sig och svara när det är som sämst läge
<HeMan> kan påskynda köandet rätt mycket faktiskt
<HeMan> själv försöker jag kompilera upp en kunds kod med open64 för att köra ett benchmark på amd's bulldozer
<HeMan> känns lite mer spännande än telekö med telia
<einand> 2.4  Line Rate (Up / Down) :1212 Kbps / 19548 Kbps
<einand> det är rätt långt från 10Mbs / 30Mbs
<einand> som telia lova att fixa idag
<HeMan> surt
<HeMan> verkar som jag måste kompiler  openmpi med open64 med
<HeMan> trevligt dock med 48 cores i en och samma maskin
<einand> min förra handläggare hade inte fått en enda siffra rätt
<einand> verken hastighet, pris eller teknik
<propus> fråga till alla som vill svara.. :P. om du köper en dator med Ubuntu Linux förinstallerat.. vad skulle du vilja följde med i ett sånt "paket" ? /msg propus för svar :)
<HeMan> propus: hårdvara? mjukvara? support?
<jolaren> Någon av er som använt Motion? Lirar klockrent men har glömt lösenordet/användarnamnet.. finns inte i man-page eller på hemsidan
<propus> HeMan: okej.
<HeMan> propus: funderade om det var hårdvara, mjukvara eller support du frågade om
<propus> allt :)
<einand> HeMan: då vill jag ha det för max 100Kr
<HeMan> einand: jag kan tänka mig lite mer om det är onsite inom 1h
<einand> HeMan: jo kanske 150kr då
<HeMan> propus: är det till företag eller privatpersoner?
<propus> HeMan: privatperson till att börja med.
<HeMan> propus: stationära?
<propus> jo
<einand> eftersom steam kommer flr ubuntu nu, så fett grafikkort
<einand> så en i5 med fett (nVidia)
<einand> en 2TB disk
<einand> självklart support
<einand> om det blir strul
<einand> propus: sedan tycker jag att du skall skita i optiskmedia, släng med ubuntu på en usbsticka i stället
<einand> helst med nått script som kan updatera den automatiskt när det kommer nya ubuntu versioner
<HeMan> propus: jag skulle nog vilja ha en relativt ljudlös stationär
<Nafallo> andol: startade om adder nu.
<cutgah> Hej, hur mountar man NTFS så det inte blir fel på färgerna när man lsar? (men att man ändå har rätt permissions)
<propus> einand och HeMan okej noterat :)
<propus> cutgah: fel på färgerna?
<cutgah> propus: ja alltså mappar blir typ som markeringspennade i nån galen grön
<cutgah> om man mountar med default i fstab blir ju ALLA permission ibockade för mig så nån av dem borde orsaka den färgen
<einand> propus: funderar på att starta eget eller?
<propus> einand: Joo.. håller väl mer eller mindre på.. ska snart gå starta eget kurs.
<propus> cutgah: ehh okej.
<einand> propus: trevligt
<cutgah> det är den sista writen för others tror jag (men jag kan inte ändra med chmod)
<cutgah> men går det inte mounta den så den får allt samma som i HOME? och varför egentligen kan jag inte ändra med chmod? :S
<realubot> Fungerar Apple in-ear hörlurar till Android-lurar?
<realubot> Jag tänker på fjärrisen på sladden, byta låt, volym m.m.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag planerar en helt ljudlös dator.
<HeMan> realubot: trevligt!
<realubot> Passivt kylda grejer (nätagg och grafikkort) + ssd som systemdisk.
<HeMan> realubot: när jag byggde min server så kollade jag på strömförbrukning och ljudnivå
<realubot> HeMan: Ev. något sådant här också: http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-100A.php
<realubot> Till prollen.
<HeMan> realubot: trots 4 diskar och 8 GB ram så drar den bara 100 W när jag maxar både cpu och diskar
<realubot> HeMan: En Intel® Core™ i7-860 Processor har max TDP 95W och kylflänsen jag länkade till ska klara 100 TDP.
<HeMan> realubot: min är på 35W tdp
<HeMan> realubot: dock bara en 3 cores amd
<realubot> Så om den håler vad den lovar så ska ju flänsen fungera till riktigt bra processorer också.
<HeMan> realubot: men det börjar snart vara dags att byta
<realubot> Jag snackar i.o.f.s. desktop och inte server. :)
<realubot> Skönt med en knäpptyst desktop också även om det så klart är viktigare på en server hemma.
<andol> Nafallo: ok, noterat
<realubot> Det är rätt coolt att det går att bygga en helt tyst dator. Man får räkna med 1 000 - 2 000 kr högre pris men det är det nog värt.
<einand> det är inte 1000-2000kr dyrare med en helt tyst dator
<realubot> Om man ska ha passivt kylt nätagg och en rejäl kylfläns för prollen så stiger nog priset med någon tusing.
<realubot> einand: Vi snackar ju en kraftfull dator nu.
<einand> ja
<realubot> Inte en HTPC.
<einand> har vi snackat nått annat?
<realubot> Nej.
<einand> vattenkylning ligger på 300-500kr extra
<realubot> einand: Ett passivt kylt nätagg är dyrare än ett med fläkt.
<realubot> einand: Vattenkylning är väl inte tyst?
<einand> realubot: jo
<realubot> Den är väl framförallt effektiv?
<realubot> Jaha, jag har sett vattenkylning med fläktar för att driva bort värmen.
<realubot> Och så är det något som pumpar runt vattner. Är den helt tyst?
<einand> tystare än hårdisken iaf
<einand> så helt ljudlös är d en inte
<Nafallo> andol: nagios? ;-)
<Nafallo> andol: funderar pa om man skulle leka lite med do-release-upgrade... vad tror du? :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Tillräckligt snabb omstart för att Nagios bara skulle trigga ett soft state.
<andol> Nafallo: Njae
<Nafallo> *giggle*
<Nafallo> ♥ VMs
<andol> Nafallo: Förresten, hur var det, ville även du se Nagios-resultat? Även notification?
<Nafallo> potentiellt :-)
<Nafallo> skulle iaf beratta for mig nar libvirt slanger in brandvaggsregler at mig:-P
<andol> Nafallo: Vetisjutton hur jag ska konfigurea potentiell notifiering :P
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> har bara pony och smurf kvar pa lucid nu :-P
<Nafallo> och smurf ar pa hardy ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, hursom är det bara att hojta till ifall du kommer fram till att du känner ett behov utav att få mer mail.
<realubot> Det blir inte många barn gjorda i den här kanalen om dagarna.
<Nafallo> andol: *giggle* om det ar mail kommer jag inte se om brandvaggen slanger in dumma regler :-P
<Nafallo> for mailservern kommer ocksa bli filtrerad ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, jag har iofs funderat på att lära Nagios-servern skicka SMS via twilio, men är såpass nöjd med hur mobilappen aNag fungerar, så jag tar min alternativa notifieringen den vägen istället.
<realubot> Det är dåligt drag i kanalen.
<andol> realubot: Är det ett problem? För egen del hänger jag i ett stort antal kanaler med enbart periodvis aktivitet.
<realubot> andol: Vilka kanaler hänger du i då?
<realubot> andol: Jag hänger inte i många kanaler och då är det trist när det är mycket inaktivitet.
<einand> realubot: du
<einand> realubot: tänkte ge mig på en hårdvaru hobby
<realubot> einand: Vad då?
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: God kväll.
<UkuleleSolen> jag brottas med ett problem. Har förstått att hjälpen nås någonstans mellan två olika kunskapsområden :)
<UkuleleSolen> Är formatet "chordpro" bekant för någon här?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> Du frågar kanske fel tid? Det är mitt i natten.
<UkuleleSolen> Är det?
<UkuleleSolen> Det är mitt i ett arbetspass hos mig :)
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jaha ja.
<realubot> ispookan: Wzup?
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-16
<einand> UkuleleSolen det är väl ett format för musik?
<larsemil> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar.
<larsemil> jag har gått och blivit en kubuntu
<larsemil> mycket lättare att vara produktiv i kde än i unity.. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: heej!
<delhage> hej
<larsemil> delhage: hur är läget?
<delhage> jovars
<delhage> det rulla rpå
<delhage> själv?
<larsemil> det rullar på. många bollar i luften. :)
<delhage> själv försöker jag ha få bollar i luften ;)
<larsemil> gott om utbildningar?
<larsemil> delhage: du får hojta om du ska hålla en här i krokarna någon gång
<bamsefar> Hrrm, om jag har en rhel6 och vill sätta ett lösenord på en user, kan man inte göra typ password => sha1(password) då?
<delhage> bamsefar: passwd user
<delhage> bamsefar: eller hur menar du?
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> JAg glömde säga att jag leker med puppet. :)
<bamsefar> För lite tid innan lunch. ;)
<delhage> aha
<bamsefar> Iaf, kan man generera hashen i puppet-manifest, eller måste jag stoppa in hashen i manifestet?
<coobra> o/
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det som är som gör dig mer produktiv i KDE än Unity/Gnome Shell?
<larsemil> realubot: jag har en bättre översikt över öppna fönster samt tycker det är lättare att hitta applikationerna i menyer.
<larsemil> realubot: jag blir bara stressad om jag sitter i unity.
<realubot> larsemil: Jo, problemet med att hitta program som man inte vet namnet på riktigt har vi pratat om förut.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag använder openbox.
<tuxarn> hej folk
<BjornRanelid> Kárleken, vilken kraft
<BjornRanelid> Kárleken ár den fórsta atombomben
<BjornRanelid> Detta under, detta mirakel
<BjornRanelid> Nu skjuter vi ivág pilarna
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> e det inte konstigt att min dela graphic ger en upplösning upp till 2000x1900 lr ngt
<Peyam> men
<Peyam> min skärm klagar på video mode när jag kör med mitt grafikkort och upplösning högre än 1200
<Peyam> tkr att det e skit konstigt
<Peyam> ngn kunnig?
<Markk> haha
<Peyam> e det konstigt?
<Peyam> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6870/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6870-overview.aspx#2
<Peyam> här e grafikkortet
<m3th4n0l> exit
<johanbr> raspberry pi har visst 512 meg i sin senaste version... inte illa för $35
<HeMan> hoppas det är en sån jag får
<Screedo> godkväll
<K350> vilken wget växel för att bara kolla innehllet på en sida utan att spara dne till en fil?
<andol> K350: -O -
<HeMan> K350: -O -
<HeMan> andol: :)
<K350> som i o-output?
<andol> K350: -O låter dig ange en fil att spara innehållet till, och "filnamnet" som stdout
<andol> filnamnet -
<K350> Ah...toppen..då ska vi se här......
<andol> HeMan: Japp, välsynkat :)
<K350> hur tar jag reda i vilken rad en sträng finns i en fil?
<andol> K350: grep -n
<K350> andol: Det är sånt här som gör att jag ÄLSKAR Linux! :-)
<realubot> K350: Lugna dig nu.
<realubot> Det är bara ett operativsystem.
<K350> realubot: förvisso..men mycket modifikation på "bara" :-D
<einand> my iPad is home again, someoen hade put it in my mailbox today
<K350> leave
<realubot> einand: Amatörtjuv.
<realubot> iBad, säger Stallman.
<realubot> Fy vad tråkig den här kanalen har blivit.
<realubot> Det var bättre förr.
 * realubot kräver Veckans brott nu!
<einand> realubot: jag blev blåst 900kr över paypal med
<realubot> madbear: Det var ju bra att Veckans brott börjar igen så det finns något att se på TV.
<realubot> einand: Hur då?
<madbear> realubot: jopp, såg det
<madbear> einand: för sista gången ,vad är bättre med windows än linux för utveckling?
<realubot> einand: Det är roligt när Bredbandsbolaget ringer och vill sälja en paketlösning med bredband+telefoni+digitalTV och jag säger att jag inte har en TV.
<realubot> einand: Då skryter dom om sina abonnemang och så frågar dom om jag har tänkt att köpa en TV. Nej, svarar jag då. Trevlig helg, säger dom. Hej då.
<realubot> Att inte ha en TV är det bästa sättet att slippa försäljare som säljer digitalTV-abonnemang.
<jolaren> realubot: och när (om) de ringer så berätta gärna hur skuldsatt du är
<jolaren> så brukar de sluta
<einand> realubot: dom har gått till sin bank, och krävt refound på sina transaktioner
<realubot> jolaren: Den förklaringen biter nog också. :)
<realubot> einand: Aj då.
<einand> händer ju ibland, värdelöst att lagarna skyddar köparna, och inte säljarna
<jolaren> realubot: fungerar!
<jolaren> har flera kompisar som jobbar på teleförsäljar-jobb.. knegar själv som utvecklare på ett där man säljer via telefon
<jolaren> skuldsatta människor får en egen lista
<realubot> Veckans brott ute.
<realubot> jolaren: Tråkigt om man någon gång är intresserad och finns med på en lista.
<realubot> så man inte får erbjudandet.
<jolaren> beror ju på vem som ringer såklart
<jolaren> Telenor brukade ringa mig 08.00 på morgonen med erbjudanden.. jag hälsade att om de skulle ringa en gång till innan 09.00 så skulle jag byta operatör
<jolaren> sist de ringde så frågade de om detta var en lämplig tid, då var klockan typ 13
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Och du svarade nej? :)
<jolaren> Nej, jag var supernöjd med utmärkt kundservice!
<realubot> Ring aldrig mig före kl. 23:00 och aldrig efter 0:00.
<jolaren> Jag älskar Telenor :D
<realubot> Jag slipper gärna försäljarna.
<jolaren> Ja jo.. men de ringer enbart för att ge mig bra nyheter
<jolaren> Som du sa, vissa grejer vill man ta del av
<Peyam> Va behöver en ubuntu'are en i7 till?
<Peyam> seriöst
<propus> har du upptäckt att du har för mycket att köra med? eller är du besviken?
<Peyam> who?
<propus> du
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> har ej ubuntu
<Peyam> min vän kör ubuntu och får problem varje dag
<andol> Peyam: För en arbetsstation? Tja, lär vara trevligt ifall man har en bunt virtuella maskiner, ifall man regelbundet kompilerar stora kodbaser, eller något annat utöver vanligt vardagsanvändande.
<Peyam> vah
<Peyam> vf skulle kompilera vara ett problem?
<Peyam> det klarar nästan alla datorer nu för tiden
<andol> Peyam: Var svar på frågan angående nyttan med en i7.
<jolaren> du kanske till och med kan öppna mail filen för root som jag har på mitt system, min burk hänger sig
<jolaren> =)
<Peyam> vad blir vänteläge på engelska grabbar?
<Peyam> och viloläge
<Peyam> Viloläge Hybridströmsparläge
<Peyam> vad blir den på engelska
<jolaren> hibernate
<Peyam> vilken e det
<propus> Peyam: prova ett lexikon?
<Peyam> det visar fel ord
<Peyam> vad blir viloläge?
<propus> Peyam: suspend=viloläge hibernate=hybridströmsparläge
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> Huvudklocka i MHz	900 MHz	
<Peyam> e det hög för ett grafikkort?
<propus> kolla specen för din hårdvara
<Peyam> hur o va menar du
<propus> ffs
<propus> nevermind!
<Peyam> ha?
<Peyam> ja men jag vill veta
<Peyam> min dator låter som en jetmotor
<realubot> jol^a^ren: Hur går det på jobbet då? Vad gör du för grejer?
<realubot> Netflix en månad gratis. Jag tänker inte ge Netflix mina kontouppgifter.
<realubot> SÃ¥ tack men nej tack till Netflix.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<einand> realubot har du spotify får du 3 månader gratis
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-17
<l0p3n>  /topic
<AlexandremFr> hej
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<delhage> morrn
<larsemil> delhage: såg du matchen igår? jag kikade in när det stog 4-0 och tänkte att det där orkar jag då inte se.
<delhage> larsemil: jepp, såg hela matchen tack och lov
<delhage> var nära att jag stängde av i halvtid
<Markk> Nu vet jag att detta är heeeelt fel kanal att fråga i, men jag sitter inte i någon annan kanal där jag tror att folk kan sådant.
<Markk> En användare skickar ett e-mail med en bifogad fil (spelar ingen roll vilken typ av fil det är) från Outlook 2010 (Windows 7) till en XP-maskin med Lotus Notes.
<Markk> Den bifogade filen blir sedan till en "winmail.dat"-fil som inte går att öppna.
<Markk> När användaren skickar samma fil från en kollegas dator till användaren med Lotus Notes så får hen det utan problem.
<Markk> Det är ett extremt konstigt fel.
<Markk> Användaren som kör Notes sitter inte i vår organisation, utan är en extern partner.
<realubot> Markk: Fungerar inte Google hos dig?
<Markk> Haha
<realubot> Läs under: "When, How and Why Winmail.dat-Application/MS-Tnef is Created": http://email.about.com/od/outlooktips/qt/Prevent_Winmail_dat_Attachments_from_Being_Sent_in_Outlook.htm
<Markk> Tyckte att jag hade googlat runt redan. :S
<realubot> Det verkar ju som om bifogad fil är formaterad på ett sätt som inte stöds av emailklienten?
<Markk> Det är RTF som spökar alltså.
<realubot> Markk: Jag vet inte. Jag bara googlade lite. Någon annan här kanske VET.
<larsemil> Markk: winmail.dat är INTE den bifogade filen
<Markk> larsemil: Näe
<Markk> Det har jag förstått
<phnom> Morrn
<Markk> Moin phnom.
<realubot> larsemil: "To make matters worse, Outlook may also pack other, regular file attachments in the winmail.dat file. "
<realubot> larsemil: Så står det på About.com.
<realubot> Sa i vissa fall kanske?
<realubot> *SÃ¥
<realubot> "En person med 25 000 kronor i lön bidrar med hela 17 200 kronor i skatt per månad har Institutet för Privatekonomi på Swedbank räknat ut."
<realubot> Intressant.
<jol^a^ren> realubot: det går bra!
<jol^a^ren> sitter med ett html brev just nu
<larsemil> htmlbrev är aldrig skoj
<realubot> Vad är ett HTML-brev? Ett mail som är formaterat som en webbsida?
<andol> realubot: Ett mail utav contenttypen text/html, och där formateringen görs med HTML.
<andol> realubot: Beroende på sammanhang kan det antagligen åsyfta ett mail som enbart innehåller typen text/html liksom ett mail utav typen multipart/mixed innehållandes både en text/plain och en text/html.
<einand> andol:  text/html borde vara förbjudet i e-mail
<andol> einand: Jag är kluven. Själv föredrar jag starkt text/plain, men jag kan samtidigt förstå att det finns folk som har andra preferenser. Därför tycker jag multipart/mixed, innehållandes både text/plain och text/html är en helt okej kompromiss. På så vis är det upp till mottagarens vad denne ställer in sin mailklient att visa.
<einand> andol: slöseri med bandbredd
<realubot> Och fördelen med HTML är att mailet ser ut som en webbsida i mailklienten eller?
<einand> realubot: njea, finns ingen mailklient som har en vettig renderingsmotor
<realubot> Vad är meningen då?
<einand> men tanken är som du säger
<realubot> Okej.
<einand> är väl ok på webmail
<realubot> Vissa nyhetsbrev man får är ju oläsliga så man måste klicka på en länk för att gå till webssidan.
<einand> realubot: beror på att få/inga e-post klienter klarar av html mail på ett bra sätt
<realubot> Jag tror Bredbandsbolagets nyhetsbrev är oläsliga för mig.
<einand> så google tex, dumpa html mail och gick över till rft
<realubot> Mhm.
<rikerbe> hi
<realubot> einand: Du är nu utsedd till jourhavande psykolog. Grattis. Hur hanterar man en person som är fördomsfull och uttalar sig negativt om en person?
<realubot> einand: Ska man be personen dra dit pepparn växer eller hur löser man bäst problemet?
<realubot> einand: Du var en kass psykolog.
<realubot> Varannan 3-åring använder Internet.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<markus___> heeeey
<realubot> Peyam: Hallå Newton.
<markus___> ska gå och lägga mig typ
<Peyam> realubot:  min hund heter newton
<Peyam> http://www.facebook.com/newton.hunden?fref=ts
<Peyam> va tks
<realubot> Peyam: Fin.
<Peyam> realubot:  tack
<realubot> Peyam: Så vad sysslar du med då? Raggar brudar med din ingenjörsexamen?
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> om det bara funkade
<realubot> Peyam: ;)
<Peyam> jag e civilingenjör
<Peyam> blivande
<realubot> Det är Tore Kullgren också.
<Peyam> ja okej
<Peyam> Vill ha persisk katt
<Peyam> de e dyra
<realubot> Köp en rysk istället. Billigare.
<realubot> Peyam: Eller varför inte Schrödingers katt?
<realubot> *fniss* *fniss*
<Peyam> ja men persiska katter e så söta
<realubot> ispookan: Hallå där.
<realubot> Peyam: Vet du vad som händer i morgon då?
<ispookan> realubot: Hej hej!
<Peyam> realubot:  nää
<realubot> Ubuntu 12.10!
<Peyam> jag har tenta
<realubot> release date.
<Peyam> ubuntu suger ändå
<Peyam> för nya hårdvaror
<Peyam> ingen ide att lämna min .Net projekt för ubuntu
<realubot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<realubot> Final release.
<realubot> Peyam: Använder du Windows?
<realubot> ispookan: Hur är läget?
<Peyam> hell yeah
<realubot> Fy.
<ispookan> realubot: Det rullar på.. Jobbar och står i.. Slöar i soffan nu.. Du då?
<Peyam> bättre än bondeUbuntu
<realubot> ispookan: Det rullar inte på.. Jobbar inte och står inte i heller.. Slöar inte i soffan nu..
<Peyam> python
<Peyam> e sämst med komponenter
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok..
<Peyam> allt med ubuntu suger
<realubot> Peyam: Du får ju köpa grejer som Linux har stöd för fattar du väl.
<Peyam> och snart ska det kosta att ladda ner en bra version
<realubot> Va?
<Peyam> men jag vill inte anpassa mig till linux
<ispookan> Peyam: Vad gör du här då?
<Peyam> ubuntu skall anpassa sig
<realubot> Peyam: Du anpassar dig ju till Windows nu.
<Peyam> jag har iaf lång erfarenhet med ubuntu
<deekeff> nej
<Peyam> nej
<deekeff> det har du inte
<realubot> Inte?
<Peyam> det gör jag inte, windows ger mig den jag vill ha
<ispookan> Peyam: Varför sitta och klaga på det då?
<Peyam_> sorry
<Nafallo> säkert Windows fel...
<Peyam_> e det ngn som kickar mig?
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> sluta vara inloggad med tva klienter tack :-)
<Nafallo> eller lyckades du stanga den andra klienten?
<Peyam_> e inte
<Peyam_> så blir det när jag kmr in via webchatten
<Peyam_> den fryser ibland
<Nafallo> meh
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> realubot:  undrar om Newton visste vad linjärisering e för ngt
<Peyam> eller nej han satt o gjor sina ODE hahaha
 * Nafallo undrar vad det har med Ubuntu att göra
 * Nafallo ryckar på axlarna
<Peyam> realubot vet
<Peyam> Eulers var den bästat matematiken ... utan hans teori skulle datorberäkningar vara jävligt svåra o utföra med newtons teorier
<Peyam> Euler  tänkte modernare än Newton
<Peyam> Man kallar Newton lagar för Eulers lagar då newton var inte riktigt duktig på att uttrycka sig matematiskt
<deekeff> tyst med dig
<Nafallo> deekeff: han hade varit tyst i två minuter när du sa något. väck honom inte :-P
<Peyam> hmm
<deekeff> Nafallo: oj, sorry.
<Peyam> jag ska visa er ngt roligt
<Nafallo> för sent ;-)
<Nafallo> Peyam: bild på dig?
<Peyam> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D9%86%DB%95%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%88-anonymous/215550391854059
 * Nafallo tror inte på att klicka på folk-han-inte-litar-pås länkar
<Peyam> fattar ni?
<Peyam> det e en facebook grupp
<Peyam> kolla på titeln och beskrivningen
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> hahahhaa
<Peyam> så fucking funny
<Peyam> hahahhaa
<Peyam> Homer Simpsons
<Peyam> hahahahhahaa
<Peyam> realubot:  du e så rolig biatch o.O
<ispookan> Redan bebis timmen?
<_Trullo> Smart status säger, a few bad sectors, e väl inget annat o göra än o försöka RMA en sån disk?
<Nafallo> _Trullo: du skulle kunna köra badblocks på den?
<Peyam> realubot:  visste Newton var Fourier transformer var för ngt?
<Peyam> vad*
<_Trullo> nafallo, i ubuntu?
<Nafallo> _Trullo: du är i #ubuntu-se, ja :-P
<_Trullo> tog en bild på katten idag: http://i.imgur.com/USort.jpg
<_Trullo> Nafallo, ok, ska kolla, nått paket jag måste installera?
<Nafallo> _Trullo: installerat som standard på min iaf.
<_Trullo> jag kör e2fsck istället
<_Trullo> -c så kopplar den in badblocks
<_Trullo> detta lär ju ta år
<_Trullo> 0.30% klart :/
<Peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> e hungirg
<Peyam> vad ska jag äta?
<Peyam> förslag förslag
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> e linux en egen OS?
<Peyam> http://tech-pluz.blogspot.se/2012/03/top-5-fastest-operating-systems-in.html
<Peyam> kolla här
<Peyam> ubutu kommit 4
<MarkusDBX> Om man kör raid1 med 3 diskar, får man bättre "felkorrigering" då. Jag tänkte om data är fel på ena disken men inte på andra, kan ju inte os veta vad som är korrekt. Med 3 diskar borde detta gå.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Bortsett då från att du per definition inte köra RAID1 (spegling) på tre diskar. Fast, i teorin så kan du få sådan felkorring med RAID6, även om jag har för mig att det inte i praktiken finns i alla implementationer.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Annars så har du ju filsystem som ZFS alt. Btrfs vilka innehåller checksummor, och på så vis även kan skilja på bra respektive dåliga RAID1/mirror-kopia.
<andol> MarkusDBX: I övrigt så hänvisar jag till Barre, som sysslar med sådant här på riktigt :)
<realubot> Vad innebär det att ett USB-minne har 128-bitars AES? Det står i specsen.
<realubot> Är det något Windows-program för kryptering eller handlar det om hur stark kryptering minnet klarar?
<realubot> Lä sunder "kryptering": http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=650204
<realubot> Lösenordsskydd, står det också.
<realubot> Aha. SanDisk SecureAccess
<realubot> Det föklarar ju saken.
<realubot> "SanDisk SecureAccess software is supported by Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, and Mac OS 10.5 and up. Use with a Mac requires an additional software download."
<realubot> Det fungerar med OSX. Undrar om det går att få det att fungera i Ubuntu?
<andol> realubot: Gissningsvis ligger det på minnet någon specialprogramvara, satt att autostarta då usb-minnets sätts in i datorn, eller så. Gissningsvis är det icke-trivialt att få att fungera under Ubuntu.
<andol> realubot: Ska du bara använda minnet med Linux:aktiga system så skulle jag nog peka på cryptsetup som ett bättre alternativ. Vill du kunna använda ett krypterat usb-minne under ett större antal operativsystem så är antagligen truecrypt det bästa valet.
<realubot> andol: Mm, tror det också.
<realubot> andol: encfs då?
<realubot> istället för cryptsetup?
<andol> encfs vs. cryptsetup är ju lite en smaksak, samt vilken sorts skydd du önskar.
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> andol: Vet du vad som händer i dag då?
<realubot> andol: Det är ingen vanlig dag i dag utan en väldit speciell dag.
<realubot> *väldigt
<andol> En potentiell nackdel med encfs är ju att den läcker metadata som filstorlekar, antal filer, ändringsdatum, etc
<andol> realubot: Tja, jag hade tänkt äta middag idag, men du kanske syftar på något annat?
<realubot> andol: I dag kommer 12.10 ut.
<realubot> Final release.
<andol> Ahh
<andol> (För mig är det fortfaradne onsdag.)
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Synd att klockan och system tray är i panelen. Annars hade jag kunnat ta bort den helt och hållet.
<realubot> Nu så ...
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-18
<realubot> Vad gillar ni mitt Skrivbord då?
<realubot> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2083/screenshotrjp.png
<realubot> Kolla in panelen i toppen.
<andol> En fråga om Make. Antag att jag har ett (icke phony) target, och jag vill att dess recept alltid ska köras, oavsett ifall dess beroenden är nyare eller ej.
<andol> Ja, motsvarande resultat som att köra make -B target, kan jag istället ange motsvarande för ett target inne i själva Makefilen?
<andol> Företrädevis utan att fulhacka in något i stil med ett beroende på $(shell mktemp) eller så :)
<Markk> *schyy* han är här
<Markk> Spring!
<realubot> Markk: Varför pratar du om dig själv i tredje person?
<bamsefar> delhage, Barre, HeMan, annan redhat-ninja: Jag har installerat en CentOS6-burk, när jag uppdaterar kerneln så bootar den fortfarande den gamla default, vad gör jag för fel? :)
<fredriksk> hur dags skall de släppa 12.10 idag?
<segoflic> 12:10
<segoflic> :D
<segoflic> nä, jag vet inte :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, vore ju käckt men sån timing har vi väl inte?
<fredriksk> det måste ju vara efter 00:00 i staterna va? Är inte Canonical lokaliserat i staterna?
<fredriksk> hon är väl sisådär 02.47 i NY nu eller? Vart är den! ;-)
<segoflic> fredriksk: :D
<delhage> bamsefar: kolla /etc/sysconfig/kernel för defaultbeteende, ändra i /etc/grub.conf för just detta fall
<fredriksk> segoflic,  /j #ubuntu-release-party om man nu undrar när de släpper den officielt
<segoflic> fredriksk: Äh, kollar på nätet sen bara :p
<segoflic> joinar nog inga fler kanaler nu. Är inne i tillräckligt många redan :)
<fredriksk> segoflic, så onördigt av dig ;-)
<segoflic> fredriksk: Fett nördigt _)
<segoflic> :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, trodde det var mycket nördigare att hänga på releasekanalen än kolla ubuntu.com?
<fredriksk> segoflic, nördigt är det nya svarta
<segoflic> fredriksk: men jag har inte tid att grejja idag, så kollar när jag kommer hem bara :P Sitter i skolan och försöker vara duktig :)
<bamsefar> delhage: Enligt /etc/sysconfig/kernel ska den boota den nya default och efter att jag bootade den manuellt verkar det ha hoppat igång att den väljer den automatiskt.
<larsemil> bamsefar: var minst nätagget som var pajj i 3550n...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Okej?!
<larsemil> bamsefar: fick tag i säkringar. provade. pang så hade den också gått. så ska kolla om vi hittar nätagg löst att köpa och prova det utan att koppla i switchen och sen se vad som händer om man kopplar till den.
<larsemil> tråkigt!
<larsemil> tji fick vi som inte provade grejerna på över ett år. :D
<bamsefar> larsemil: Lite så...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag provade alla grejer innan du fick dem.
<phnom> 12.04 är LTS va?
<hR13> jupp
<phnom> Och de är inställda på att bara notifiera när det kommer en ny LTS? För då behöver jag förhoppningsvis inte babysitta våra två hustomtar när de misslyckas med att uppgradera...
<delhage> bamsefar: ok
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja det tror jag. no hard feelings! bara surt. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: har vi date på måndag kväll?
<larsemil> HeMan: ja. men jag har fortfarande inte fått schemat.
<larsemil> HeMan: men det vill jag gärna
<bamsefar> larsemil: :)
<HeMan> larsemil: säg till hur det passar
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kan inte åka direkt efter jobbet, måste vänta tills frugan kommit hem
<fredriksk> segoflic, prioritera min gode man... prioritera!
<segoflic> fredriksk: Jag är ingen gode man :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, goda fröken?
<fredriksk> segoflic, äh.. det lät konstigt
<segoflic> fredriksk: Fröken känns lite.. weird
<segoflic> ja
<segoflic> Jag jobbar ju inte på dagis direkt :P
<fredriksk> segoflic, det är det inte alla fröknar som gör
<segoflic> fredriksk: Meh
<fredriksk> segoflic, (wierd är bara förnamnet)
<segoflic> weird* :P
<fredriksk> segoflic, :-P
<segoflic> Läraren skriver på tavlan med röd penna. Jag ser inte ett jävla skit :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, be honom byta?
<segoflic> fredriksk: han har ingen svart :(
<segoflic> Men det får han fan fixa till imorgon tycker jag allt
<fredriksk> segoflic, byt tavla?
<segoflic> haha va?
<segoflic> den är ju fastborrad i väggen
<fredriksk> segoflic, jag är konsult.. jag kommer med lösningar
<segoflic> fredriksk: Kom med bättre lösningar - så som "ta med dina glasögon!" :D
<fredriksk> segoflic, sa aldrig att det var bästa lösningen.. men om nu pennan inte går att byta...
<segoflic> Glömde dom idag :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, ah... buggix...
<larsemil> HeMan: det är helt okej!
<fredriksk> segoflic, tycker det är såååå 90-tal att använda whiteboard... Borde de inte ha en mer teknisk lösning för detta? Jag menar du sitter med laptop och skriver av det läraren skriver på tavlan.. det är ju inte direkt effektivt?
<larsemil> segoflic: hej!
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har inte bråttom.
<segoflic> fredriksk: Nej jag skriver inte av det han skriver på tavlan - Jag ser ju inte vad han skriver :D
<segoflic> larsemil: Tja!
<fredriksk> segoflic, du ser! FAIL! Hade de använt en "interaktiv skrivtavla" hade du inte behövt se... (?)
<segoflic> fredriksk: Vi ska väl inte få allt serverat på silverfat?
<fredriksk> segoflic, nä... men sen kommer ju den svåra biten.. efter att man fått in lärarens info i sin laptop gäller det ju att förstå det... borde vara där krutet ligger...
<larsemil> HeMan: tror mer det blir fika / aw än mat.
<HeMan> larsemil: funkar
<larsemil> HeMan: jag kommer äta lite tidigare
<fredriksk> segoflic, men det är klart.. gillar man utmaningar kan man ju köra whiteboard och ta av glasögonen alternativt kisa med ögonen...
<larsemil> HeMan: kan inte du tjata lite på barre och delhage också?
<fredriksk> segoflic,  man KAN ju göra så men det är ju inte RÄTT, som det gamla Lorry-gänget konstaterade
<segoflic> fredriksk: :D Dessutom lär man sig inte så mycket :)
<segoflic> Mitt mål är ju att ändå lära mig ett och annat :P
<fredriksk> segoflic, om man kisar? Eller om man kör en interaktiv skrivtavla?
<segoflic> fredriksk: att få allt serverat på silverfat! Så ja, det sista? eller va?
<segoflic> Vi lär oss om NTP nu :P
<larsemil> NTP. Nude Transvestite Programe
<larsemil> -e
<fredriksk> segoflic, "Ursäkta vad är klockan?" menar du?
<HeMan> No To Padme?
<segoflic> fredriksk: :(
<fredriksk> segoflic, ? Du sa att du lärde dig om NTP? Network Time Protocol eller "Ursäkta vad är klockan?"
<segoflic> fredriksk: Ja
<segoflic> Jag är lite trött i huvudet just nu :P Och försöker lyssna på läraren samtidigt :P Så om jag yrar.. :P
<fredriksk> segoflic, är det deprimerande?
<fredriksk> sh
<fredriksk> segoflic, ah! Förstår...
<larsemil> HeMan: ska vi bygga en robot som tar över världen på måndag?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kan i alla fall se om jag får igång min och ta med det
<HeMan> s/det/den/
<larsemil> HeMan: jag blir lite sugen. De som sitter i samma byggnad som oss har elmotorer i alla former och faktorer. och växellådor. och i källaren håller ett företag till som kan fräsa och svarva allt man vill
<larsemil> jag har försökt få dem att inse att vi tillsammans kan ta över världen med en robot som vi kan tillverka in house
<delhage> larsemil: tjata om vadå?
<larsemil> delhage: fika/aw på måndag!
<delhage> larsemil: jaha
<delhage> larsemil: kanske kan sent
<larsemil> o/
<larsemil> http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/15627246/700/normal/b1b8218a189dd/google7.jpg
<larsemil> någon annan här som har erfarenhet av att bygga racklösningarna så här?
<larsemil> någon som har tips på bra / smidiga usb-minnen?
<larsemil> köpte ett nytt freecom databar
<maxjezy> larsemil http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010645979/super-talent-express-rc8-100gb-usb-3-0/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<maxjezy> har du kikat på det?
<maxjezy> detta är mer prisvärt http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010645977/super-talent-express-rc8-50gb-usb-3-0/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<andol> larsemil: Vad gäller ÖUSB-minnen så har jag en viss prefens för modellen Corsair Flash Voyager. De är rätt bekväma att hantera, känns hyfsat robusta och ger helt okej prestanda.
<andol> Oj, priser på USB-minnen har verkligen sjunkit än mer sedan jag tittade sistens.
<maxjezy>  usbminnes hastigheten är viktigast
<maxjezy> så man inte hinner bli upptäckt när man stjäl filer från VD'n på ett skumraskföretag
<maxjezy> som innehar massförstörelsevapen givetvis
<einand_> maxjezy: fel, man skaffar sig bara samma minne dom har på film, rymmer 10TB och tar 10 sekunder att kopiera
<maxjezy> einand_, i alla filmer tycker jag nästan skurken kliver in på kontoret precis när det blivit klart
<maxjezy> hade varit bättre om minnet var snabbare
<einand_> maxjezy: eller precis efter
<einand_> iaf, försvinner lite nu
<maxjezy> jag med, ska hålla en föreläsning
<maxjezy> bbl
<fredriksk> precis inloggad... ingen ny version än?
<andol> fredriksk: Finns på en del speglar, men inte officiellt släppt än.
<fredriksk> andol, vill helst göra en verson upgrade brukar det vara möjligt samtidigt som den är officiellt släppt eller kommer det senare?
<andol> fredriksk: Ah, versions-uppgradering från befintlig installation? Osäker på exakt vad som triggar den möjligheten.
<andol> fredriksk: Kollat ifall du har din uppgraderingshanterare inställd att enbart titta efter LTS:er?
<fredriksk> andol, precis den jag menar.. förhoppningen är väl att den kommer samtidigt som den officiellt är släppt... Är riktigt sugen på de nya sakerna i unity dashb.
<fredriksk> andol, vad heter uppgraderingshanteraren?
<andol> fredriksk: När jag sökte på den i dash så tror jag att namnet var "uppdateringshanterare"
<fredriksk> andol, testat redan... får ingen träff på det.. inte på engelska heller
<andol> Kör Ubuntu 12.04 nu?
<fredriksk> andol, japp.. hittade inställningen i pakethanteraren.. visst var den inställd på LTS... men nu är den inte det... dock ingen ny version än
<fredriksk> andol, omstart... brb
<andol> fredriksk: Förresten, ifall du hellre uppgraderare nu än senare kan du ju alltid fuska..
<andol> fredriksk: Om du via dashen startar uppgraderaren med "update-manager -d" så erbjuder den även att uppgradera till utvecklingsversioner, och just nu är ju utvecklingsversionen utav 12.10 samma som den faktiska releasen.
<realubot> Avoid the pain of Windows 8. Install Ubuntu 12.10.
<fredriksk> andol, smart... men nu är den ute! :-)
<fredriksk> realubot, hehe... humor
<andol> Jomentitta
<fredriksk> andol, +1
 * HeMan seedar isos för fullt nu!
 * andol laddar ner paket för fullt!
<epzil0n> xubuntu 12.10 rockar
 * realubot inser att han borde seeda och drar ner 12.10-torrenten.
<HeMan> någon som testat apt-transport-debtorrent?
<deekeff> realubot: seeda när ingen annan gör det istället
<realubot> Jag har ju trots allt 100/10 Mbit/s.
<realubot> Och någonting ska man ju ha linan till ...
<realubot> deekeff: Jag har seedat linuxdistar i 10 000-tals.
<realubot> Nu var dett länge sedan datorn delade ut linux-isos.
<realubot> deekeff: Om det är stor efterfrågan så spelar det väl ingen roll när man seedar. Man märker ju om man laddar upp mycket.
<realubot> Det skadar ju faktiskt inte att ha en kopia av 12.10 på disken heller. Man vet aldrig när man behöver en Live CD/USB.
<realubot> Eller Live DVD är det väl i.o.m. 12.10?
<snoopydroppy> Nån som vet hur man får ecryptfs att avmontera när man inte har några fler login-sessioner ELLER screen/tmux igång ?
<snoopydroppy> lite trist att en långtgående session över ssh med screen dödar filaccess om man tappar internet på klienten, men å andra sidan vill man att användaren inte är avkrypterad när man faktiskt inte är inloggad...
<snoopydroppy> tripple-negativ. Jag vinner i läsförståelse!
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Du får väl avmontera genom att skicka ett kommando?
<deekeff> ecryptfs-umount eller nåt använder man välla
<realubot> Typ: ssh user@host 'fusermount -u /path/to/visible/encfs/dir/'
<realubot> deekeff: Det är väl: encfs .encrypted_dir .visible_dir
<realubot> som man använder för att montera och: fusermount -u .visible_dir
<realubot> för att avmontera?
<realubot> Så står det i Ubuntu Documentation i.a.f.
<deekeff> jag vet inte hur det är i ubuntu men i gentoo är det ecryptfs-umount i ett kommando
<snoopydroppy> realubot: var ska jag peta in så att kommandor körs när sh, bash eller xsession slutar?
<realubot> Men du måste nog h aabsolut sökväg till katalogerna.
<realubot> Jag tror inte encfs accepterar relativa sökvägar.
<snoopydroppy> deekeff: det är ecryptfs-umount-private.
<deekeff> jupp
<deekeff> precis
<snoopydroppy> det är en ganska gullig wrapper.
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Jag vet inte var du ska peta in det? Du kanske ska ha ett cron job som kontrollerar saken och avmonterar om si eller så gäller?
<deekeff> jag tyckte den var lite bökig. jag använder ccrypt på allt jag behöver istället :D
<snoopydroppy> så, vilket skript körs när xsession, sh och eller bash slutar så man kan kolla om login-shell och/eller tmux körs?
<realubot> ett root cron job, typ.
<realubot> "Runlevel scripts are executed only on runlevel changes."
<snoopydroppy> realubot: det kan köras som user. Men det låter som ett komplett värdelöst och hacky:t sätt.
<realubot> "For remote SSH sessions, it's the job of your shell to handle any on-logout scripting. The Bash shell typically runs ~/.bash_logout."
<realubot> Jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Svaret här: http://superuser.com/questions/65460/create-a-logoff-script-task-for-linux
<deekeff> då gäller det att han enbart sshar till burken. annars kanske det blir jobbigt
<realubot> Vad tror ni om rdX där X avgör runlevel(?).
<realubot> */etc/rcX.d
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#What_order_are_initscripts_started_and_stopped_in.3F
<snoopydroppy> vad jag gjort hittills är att köra ett sudo login -f $USER (och ändrat temporärt i loginscriptet, vilket jag glömde nu och fick ett jävla jobb i att få tmux att sluta tjurrusa)
<fredriksk> håller på att uppgradera version via pakethanteraren... unity och allt dog... sitter med IRC klienten i fullskärmsläge och inget fungerar.. ingen aning om uppgraderingen är färdig.. tips på hur jag tar mig ur den här knipan?
<realubot> fredriksk: Låt bli att uppgradera. Gör en installation från scratch. ;)
<realubot> fredriksk: Starta en terminal och kör typ: sudo apt-get update
<fredriksk> realubot, var för het påt idag... hade vare sig usb minne eller tomma skivor hemma...
<realubot> fredriksk: Om uppgraderingen pågår så borde dpkg vara låst och oåtkomligt för apt-get.
<realubot> Tror jag ...
<fredriksk> realubot, kan jag inte få igång unity igen? Eller åtminstånde så jag kan alt+tab så jag kan växla fönster?
<realubot> fredriksk: Det ska gå att nollställa Unity med: unity --reset eller något.
<fredriksk> tror minsann uppgraderingen fortgår.. hårddisklampan lyser konstant (har i princip gjort det med korta avbrott de senaste två timmarna)
<realubot> Men då ryker dina inställningar för Unity.
<realubot> Tror jag, igen.
<fredriksk> unity är ju troligtvis död... så borde väl gå att starta den igen? Hur får jag fatt i terminalen igen och hur startar jag upp unity
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> Hur är nya ubuntu?
<Peyam> Suger den också?
<realubot> fredriksk: Alt+F2 unity
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> fredriksk: Du får väl logga ut och in igen så ska ju Unity starta?
<realubot> Peyam: Totalt värdelös. Dessutom luktar den illa.
<fredriksk> realubot, alt+f2 funkar inte... logga ut... tja.. hur?
<Peyam> realubot: suger nya oxå?
<Peyam> hahaha
<realubot> fredriksk: sudo logout
<realubot> fredriksk: eller: sudo shutdown -r 0
<realubot> för att starta om.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har inte testat 12.10.
<fredriksk> realubot, har xchatt i fullskärm och inga fönsterramar.. alt+f2 fungerar inte
<Peyam> ngn som har testat?
<realubot> fredriksk: Ctrl+T?
<realubot> Ctrl+Alt+T
<realubot> för en ny Temrinal?
<realubot> Alt+Tab för att växla.
<realubot> Du får väl lämna fullscreen annars.
<realubot> Vilken tangentbordskombination som man nu gör det med i xchat.
<andol> Jomentitta, nu hände motsvarande för mig.
<realubot> Peyam: Nope. Vi har väntat på att du ska testa.
<realubot> Vi vågar inte.
<andol> Lyckligtvis satt jag i en gnome-terminal, kan dra igång ytterligare tabbar, kolla förloppet med ps, etc
<fredriksk> realubot, ctrl+t verkar vara kortkommando i xchatt.. tog mig till ny kanal.. ctrl+alt+t inget händer.... hur lämnar jag fullskärm när jag inte har en fönsterram med minimera knapp?
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag skrev fel med Ctrl+T.
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag vet inte, om du går till ett annat tty då?
<fredriksk> ctrl+alt+t funkade... och unity --replace gjorde susen
<realubot> fredriksk: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<realubot> fredriksk: Och sedan: sudo shutdown -r 0
<realubot> fredriksk: Okej, glöm det sista då.
<fredriksk> realubot, nu kunde jag växla mellan öppna program.. den uppdaterar fortfarande för fullt... så det är bara att vänta och se.. dricker lite vin sålänge..
<realubot> fredriksk: Det är tur att du har vinflaskan till hands när du uppgraderar Ubuntu. Det borde alla ha. ;)
<fredriksk> realubot, dricker alltid ett glas vin när det släpps ny version
<realubot> Det låter som om uppgraderingsfunktionen är lika användarvänligt som vanligt ... NOT.
<fredriksk> realubot, Tar fånigt lång tid bara.. hade jag bränt en skiva och uppdaterat från live så hade jag varit klar för länge sen...
<Peyam> realubot: newton får testa
<realubot> fredriksk: Den där ursäkten kan man ju köra för varje program som kommer i en ny version.
<realubot> Ny version av LibreOffice -> 1 flaska vin, Ny version av Firefox -> 1 flaska vin e.t.c.
<fredriksk> realubot, dags för omstart.. håll tummarna :-D
<realubot> Peyam: Newton är tyvärr död. Vi har därför låtit uppdraget gå vidare till Sveriges bästa ingenjör.
<realubot> Peyam: Du ser. 12.10 är grymt. fredriksk har fått tyst på sin dator.
<realubot> Peyam: Han installerade 12.10 och nu startar inte datorn mer.
<realubot> Peyam: Perfekt. Han får massor av tid till annat och när han köper en ny dator så gynnar han samhällsekonomin.
<snoopydroppy> fredriksk skulle ha gjort: i vt1 `DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace`.
<snoopydroppy> dessutom så startar uppdateraren en screen session för root som går att komma åt via `sudo screen -x` (eller om det var `sudo screen -dr`)
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Vad du kan.
<Peyam> hahah
<Peyam> realubot:  va har du emot ingenjörer?
<Peyam> vi ingenjörer är knappt inblandad i sånt hör
<Peyam> ä
<realubot> Peyam: Ni luktar illa. Som Ubuntu 12.10.
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, jag skojar bara.
<Peyam> realubot: kmr inte prova ubuntu förräns den blir lika snygg och fedora
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Dock så låter det lite skumt att uppdteringshanteraren skulle vara beroende av att man har programmet screen installerat?
<Peyam> real
<jolaren> Peyam: smaken är som baken .. men om du väljer linux dist efter utseende så går du nog emot vad de flesta av oss lever för här
<snoopydroppy> realubot: skojar du?
<Peyam> realubot:  har du testat rensa tänderna med metall tråd(som använd för o diska ibland)
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Nej?
<Peyam> det e som att blänka tänderna
<Peyam> ska jag visa dej min win7?
<realubot> Peyam: Det behöver du inte. Alla Win7 ser likadana ut.
<realubot> Vi har sett det.
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Hur så?
<Peyam> http://i46.tinypic.com/2dlj9z9.jpg
<Peyam> fulaste
<Peyam> men jag gillar att sök functionen i Start menyn inte tar hela skrivbordet
<Peyam> det e en av största anledningarna jag väljer windows
<snoopydroppy> realubot: det kan vara server-uppdateraren som kräver screen..
<Peyam> och sen.. ubuntu är inte fullständig. aldrig vart
<realubot> Det låter som en dålig anledning.
<realubot> Peyam:
<Peyam> ubuntu har problem med nya grafikkort
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Okej. Ja, jag vet inte.
<snoopydroppy> jolaren: det är du och jag som använder plan9 !
<realubot> Peyam: Linux har inte samma stöd för grafikkort som Windows nej beroende på att tillverkarna prioriterar drivisar till Win.
<realubot> Peyam: Därför får man ju köpa dator med lite omsorg.
<jolaren> Peyam: testat terminalen någon gång? den har allt inkluderat :O
<jolaren> du kan ju testa whatis windows om du har en tillhands
<realubot> jolaren: Testat Powershell?
<Peyam> orka
<realubot> Powershell ska vara bra har jag läst.
<jolaren> realubot: givet.. men han pratar om att han gillar sökfunktionen i startmenyn
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<realubot> Du menar så.
<realubot> Peyam: Gör som jag. Kör med Openbox och Kupfer.
<realubot> Peyam: Då behöver du ingen sökfunktion.
<Peyam> jag kör hellre windows o leker med .net
<HeMan> Peyam: jag har inte riktigt förstått varför du hänger här när du bara kör windows
<Peyam> jag vill vara med o påverka
<Peyam> ubuntu e ful som fan
<Peyam> ngn borde skaffa sj smak
<snoopydroppy> realubot: PowerShell är aningen annorlunda.
<realubot> Peyam: http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5343/201210182206491920x1080.png
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Jo. Det är bl.a. objektorienterat.
<Peyam> realubot:  du har problem med din grafik
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Jag har aldrig använt det.
<Peyam> upplösning
<realubot> Peyam: Har jag?
<snoopydroppy> realubot: vilket givetvis är en nackdel om du faktiskt använder det.
<Peyam> japp
<Peyam> vf ligger av/på knappen mitt högst upp
<HeMan> Peyam: bästa sättet är nog att skriva bugrapporter på launchpad.net
<Peyam> sen..
<realubot> snoopydroppy: Varför är det en nackdel att det är objektorienterat?
<HeMan> Peyam: om du vill påverka men inte tycker dig ha tid och/eller kompetens att göra något själv
<Peyam> jo men jag har tenta imorn
<Peyam> jag kan inte idag
<Peyam> på soommaren gör jag min egen dist
<realubot> Peyam: Den ligger där för att den ligger längst till höger på panelen. Jag använder den ändå inte eftersom Ctrl+Alt+Del öppnar en meny där jag kan välja bl.a. shutdown.
<Peyam> gay
<realubot> Peyam: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4417/peyam.png
<Peyam> hahaha
<HeMan> Peyam: att skrika "ful" och "gay" gör inte direkt under för folks gehör om du vill påverka
<realubot> Peyam: Kom inte å säg att mitt Skrivbord inte är avskalat bara.
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> den e ful bara
<Peyam> http://i46.tinypic.com/2dlj9z9.jpg
<Peyam> realubot:  newton var sämst på matte
<realubot> Peyam: Näst sämst.
<snoopydroppy> Peyam, realubot ni båda suger på hur datorer ska se ut. http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=jW2_jXTbwEw
<realubot> Peyam: Det var en ingenjörsstudent här som frågade om tröghetsmoment. Han är nog sämre än Newton t.o.m.
<Peyam> jag listade ut det
<Peyam> och dvar böjmoment
<Peyam> tröghet
<Peyam> jag hade fasnat på ett tal
<Peyam> men listade ut det helt själv
<Peyam> neee
<realubot> Peyam: Varför kör du med Win 2000 utseendet? Pallar inte grafikkortet Windows Aero eller vad det heter?
<Peyam> snoopydroppy:  den var ju ful
<Peyam> realubot: jag har 7.8 på grafik :D
<Peyam> av 7.9
<Peyam> men jag gillar mer skrivbord och lite annat
<realubot> Jag är nöjd med Openbox. Snabbt, lättviktigt och enkelt att göra minimalistiskt.
<Peyam> hittade en skärm i skolan som de skulle kasta. den e kvadratisk.. gjord för o skriva program
<Peyam> jag e nöjd med den jag har
<Peyam> och den kräver ingen openbox
<Peyam> realubot:  vad har du emot mig o min ingenjörs grej
<Peyam> jag e inte klar än
<realubot> "I found Ubuntu 12.10 to look and feel slower than Ubuntu 12.04.1, the recently released long term support of Ubuntu. I also found some other video quirks that may or may not be related to the shift to llvmpipe. These have included videos played by Totem playing in very dark tones and my Dell system's inability to stay at its maximum resolution."
<realubot> http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-linux-12-10-review-better-but-slower-7000005948/
<Peyam> better but slower
<Peyam> snälla släng skiten och ladda ner mint
<swecarp> eller mageia
<snoopydroppy> vad gör ni på era datorer som kräver mer än en terminal och en webbläsare?
<Peyam> programmerar
<Peyam> o skriver rapport
<Peyam> o spelar
<Peyam> o kollar på film
<snoopydroppy> term, term, no, webbläsare :D
<snoopydroppy> varför är en kvadratisk skärm "gjort för o skriva program"?
<Peyam> man kan se många rader
<HeMan> vim fukar rätt bra i terminalen
<Peyam> det e min åsikt.
<Peyam> jag trivs bättre med kvadratiska
<jolaren> jag har alltid haft en för-kärlek till Nano men alla är vi olika
<realubot> Nano är väl mer basic än Vim?
<snoopydroppy> Peyam: jag brukade ha tv[ 1200x1920 (dvs långa sidan på höjden). Var rätt bra med referensmaterial på ena skärmen och vim på den andra.
<realubot> Är det inte så att hårdingarna använder Emacs?
<realubot> eller vi?
<jolaren> realubot: mer än vad jag vet.. har använt båda, aldrig hamnat i ett läge där jag inte kunnat göra något
<jolaren> finns säkert anledningar till att HeMan använder vim men jag gillar nano, funkar fint för allt jag gör
<Peyam> Emacs använder jag när jag skriver program till Ansys.men det gör man bara i skolan. jag hade också en LCD tv men det var rätt jobbigt o skriva.. inte jobbigt men det känns skönare med den
<snoopydroppy> realubot: nvi! :D
<realubot> jolaren: Vad är det för speciella funktioner du använder i Nano då?
<realubot> Om några?
<realubot> Peyam: En LCDTV är ju inte någon bra bildskärm till en dator. :S
<Peyam> realubot:  enegligen inte med den hade upplösning  upp till 1900x1.... ngt
<realubot> För stort pixelavstånd/pixelstorlek. Och för hög elkostnad.
<Peyam> och den var ganska bra och tillfredställande
<jolaren> realubot: nano är en textredigerare.. ge mig ett exempel? jag använder den dagligen men vet inte riktigt vad du menar
<Peyam> jag har råd med lite extra pengar
<realubot> jolaren: Jag vet väl att Nano är en texteditor.
<jolaren> ja jo.. men vad använder du din textredigerare till?
<realubot> jolaren: Frågan är vilka plugins och annat som gör Nano så bra eller är det bara att den gör sitt jobb och varken mer eller mindre som är bra?
<Peyam> realubot: vad e det ditt problem med min ingenjörs examen? jag kan ju knappt linjär algebra
<jolaren> jag använder den till allt.. men jag är medveten om att vim hade fungerat på samma sätt fast med andra bindings
<HeMan> yey, coreboot ska funka på min htpc!
<snoopydroppy> realubot: den ställer inte till mkt problem och funkar?
<realubot> Jag tycker Nano har låg inlärningströskel. Nu har jag inte undrsökt Nanos specialfunktioner (finns det några?)
<Peyam> HeMan:  är inte htpc bara slöseri med pengar?
<HeMan> coreboot + openelec borde bli rätt så snabbotat!
<HeMan> Peyam: inte om man redan har en
<Peyam> :P
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har inget problem med ingenjörsexamen.
<Peyam> men vad e ditt problem med mig?
<HeMan> Peyam: den är iofs 6 år gammal nu...
<Peyam> ooh
<jolaren> realubot: använder alla ctrl bindings...
<jolaren> inte för att det är special
<Peyam> jag har läst recensioner på min HDD. rekommenderas inte att lagra viktiga filer på den :D
<jolaren> realubot: om du vill läsa mer om Nano och dess funktioner så kan du göra det här -> http://www.nano-editor.org/dist/v2.1/nano.html
<realubot> jolaren: Jag tänkte bara om det fanns någon finfin funktion i Nano som inte brukar finnas i texteditorer och som gjorde att du tyckte om just Nano.
<jolaren> den är snygg, funktionabel och krånglar -aldrig-
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Den är ett smidigt alt. till Gedit eftersom den är CLI.
<Peyam> realubot: hur gammal e du
<realubot> Eller körs i Terminalen i.a.f.
<realubot> Peyam: 15.
<realubot> Peyam: Hur så?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har dansat tryckare med en tjej som är ett år äldre än mig.
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: har inte OpenElec någon lustig inställning till sina användare "Använd inte ssh"/"Säkerhet är överreklamerad" etc
<realubot> Peyam: Och jag har inget problem med dig.
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: jo, men det beror nog på att den har ett defaultlösen
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: det var något liknande ja. Ska du bygga om den eller låta det vara?
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: vet inte riktigt
<Peyam> realubot:  tack gubben
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: har en raspberry pi på väg som jag funderar på att byta till
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: då slipper man tv-bänken helt
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: jag kör just nu xbmc och tycker att den verkar lite mer än lovligt buggig.
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: vilken version?
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: eden
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: den där live-skivan de har som jag sedan installerade
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: kör också den, tycker den funkar bra
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: samma för mig en jag har loggat in och kört lite apt-get på den
<Peyam> prova o gå på toa o bajsa när ni e kåta
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: den stänger ute mina kontroller (kör via mobiltelefonerna endast) och har sig.
<Peyam> kåtheten försvinner
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: ok
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: trakt.tv funkar ibland, och funktionerna för att automatiskt fylla på musikplayslisten stänger av sig ibland när man tittar på film och man måste aktivera den för hand när man ska lyssna på musik igen.
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: skumt
<snoopydroppy> NÄR väl saker funkar, brukar de funka ganska fint.
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: min kör iofs mest film från servern och youtube-klipp
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: stänger du av din?
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: väldigt sällan
<snoopydroppy> jag tänker inte fixa med den alls, jag väntar tills min ouya kommer och så hoppas jag den fungerar någorlunda bättre.
<snoopydroppy> funderade på om det kunde bli bättre med en timad omboot klockan fyra varje morgon. :D
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: du råkar inte veta hur man ska få ecryptfs att sluta kryptera hårddisken om man tappar ssh-kontakten till sin screen-session?
<HeMan> snoopydroppy: ne tyvärr
<snoopydroppy> HeMan: och hålla kvar så att den krypterar ner igen när man faktiskt avslutar alla sessioner...
<realubot> Nu är det dags för kaffe tjejer.
<Peyam> realubot:  kunde newton linjärisera en ickelinjär function?
<realubot> Peyam: Till frukost.
<Peyam> haha
<realubot> ;)
<Peyam> tror du han kunde python?
<Peyam> eller han skulle ha kunnat python om han levde nu?
<realubot> Han hade varit bäst på Python om han hade velat vara det.
<realubot> Men allra bäst hade han varit på funktionell programmering.
<realubot> Peyam: Newton jobbade i Englands högsta domstol och dömde folk till döden. Det visste du inte va?
<Peyam> nää
<realubot> Hm, eller har jag fel. Jag hittar ingen info om detta nu när jag googlar.
<realubot> Han satt i brittiska parlamentet i.a.f.
<realubot> "Efter allt arbete sjönk Newton emellertid ner i en depression och tog avstånd från allt som rörde vetenskap. Istället började han nu intressera sig för universitetspolitik och blev 1689 invald i det engelska parlamentet som universitetets ombud. Han lämnade den posten 1696 för att börja arbeta på det engelska myntverket som dess chef. Där utarbetade han ett nytt monetärt system som kom att gälla 150 år
<realubot> Peyam: Se där. Han skapade ett monetärt system också.
<realubot> Peyam: "Nature and Nature's laws lay hid in night; God said, Let Newton be! and all was light."
<snoopydroppy> Newton hade skrattat åt folk som använde python.
<ispookan> Ok *antecknar*
<snoopydroopy> För övrigt är det bara att ta bort ~/.ecryptfs/auto-umount varje gång tmux startar (oavsett om den existerar) och lägga tillbaka den varje gång som tmux slutar och det inte finns någon rad efter `ps -U $USER | grep tmux | wc -l`
<realubot> Newton hade gjort mer avancerade saker med en kulram än en programmerare hade skapat med programspråket Python.
<snoopydroopy> ispookan: Bra!
<realubot> snoopydroopy: Det kallar jag fulhack.
<ispookan> Nä nu blev det att nanna.
<snoopydroopy> realubot: Du bör nog undvika att läsa skripten som kommer med!
<Peyam> realubot:  e du där
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-19
<realubot> (quit
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<larsemil> HeMan: jag kanske har en present eller två till dig
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/whoh6bovf43c61u/IMG_20121019_082609.jpg
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aijwkj39eygkftw/IMG_20121019_082615.jpg
<larsemil> HeMan: något du vill ha?
<larsemil> HeMan: finns lite annat i motorväg som ligger i "kast"hyllan
<niklaswe> morrn morrn
<niklaswe> någon som har en bra site där man kan hitta schysta bakgrundsbilder?
<larsemil> heman: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ud0uwlxbo91cp1b/IMG_20121019_084039.jpg <-- sådana finns det HUR många som helst av. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: ooh!
<HeMan> larsemil: är det stegmotorer?
<HeMan> larsemil: det ser nästan ut som det
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har ingen aning. det ligger på en pall som ska slängas
<HeMan> larsemil: plocka gärna några
<HeMan> larsemil: du behöver inte överdriva, det räcker med en handfull... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: av den där lite nyare på förstabilderna kan jag bara ordna en. av de andra kan jag plocka en liten låda.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<HeMan> larsemil: den är iofs 24V så för robot-byggande kanske den inte passar klockrent
<larsemil> var är bra för det? 12V?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kör 6*1.2V (7.2V) för närvarande, tror den klarar av upp till 15V
<larsemil> sen tror jag många av motorerna går att köra på mindre men att de går saktare då
<HeMan> antagligen
<larsemil> när jag googlade någon så stog det 4-24V
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<HeMan> larsemil: det går ju bygga andra styrkretsar och köra med 24V annars
<larsemil> jag skickar med en låda helt enkelt. bär den på tåget och släpar den för din skull.
<larsemil> det är lugnt.
<larsemil> jag gör det jag jimmy
<HeMan> :)
<larsemil> sliter ut min rygg för dig
<larsemil> inga problem
<larsemil> tänk inte på mig. jag ordnar!
<HeMan> ...sa han på sitt dalmål
<larsemil> såklart!
<HeMan> behöver bara en http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1497 och lite batterier så är jag set to go!
<HeMan> den orkar styra 2*1 hkr!
<HeMan> då kan min robot skjutsa mig till tunnelbanan!
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<HeMan> realubot: anmärkning för att kommer sent
<HeMan> realubot: två till sådana och du får kvarsittning
<HeMan> realubot: vi börjar kl 10!
<HeMan> realubot: men välkommen ändå till en spännande fredag
<HeMan> realubot: vi har redan börjat med att köra hårt optimerade benchmarks på två maskiner med infiniband mellan
<HeMan> realubot: det ser väldigt bra ut!
<realubot> Se där. Det låter som om du gör ditt jobb. Bra.
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii 
<antii> xintron: Stoop!
<xintron> :D
<HeMan> ooh, Infected Mushroom!
 * HeMan skyndar bort till last.fm-klienten
<xintron> np: Infected Mushroom - Saeed [Legend Of The Black Shawarma]
<antii> xintron: Nice.
<xintron> antii, Fått nytt jobb med erbjudande om en lön 14% högre än nuvarande. Igår sa nuvarande arbetsplats att jag får 25% löneökning om jag stannar kvar. Sjukt irriterande (i-landsproblem) sits man sitter i :(
<antii> :D
<dreamlord> hej, jag tänkte installera ubuntu på en gammal dator med 2gb ram. funkar det?
<Markk> Ja
<dreamlord> jag har hört att det ska vara segt som sirap? :) funderar på xubuntu istället
<Markk> Du frågade bara om det gick. :)
<Markk> Inte hur bra det går.
<Markk> :>
<dreamlord> OK då :)
<dreamlord> men blir det segt?
<dreamlord> processor intel celeron 1.5 GHz
<xintron> archlinux + tiling WM och du har en Ferrari till dator ;)
<larsemil> dreamlord: 2gb ram är helt okej för att köra ubuntu. är snarare celeronen som gör det lite segt.
<dreamlord> OK, tack. då lutar det åt att jag testar xubuntu
<HeMan> apt-get moo
 * realubot gillar inte last.fm.
<realubot> Jag vill själv bestämma vilken musik jag ska lyssna på.
<HeMan> det gör man
<realubot> dreamlord: Ubuntu 12.10 ska vara segare än 12.04 (har jag läst).
<HeMan> men inte vilken låt för stunden
<realubot> dreamlord: Så 12.04.1 kanske är att föredra.
<realubot> dreamlord: Annars tycker jag du ska ta en titt på Lubuntu 12.10. Jag gillar Lubuntu skarpt.
<realubot> dreamlord: Det är verkligen lättviktigt. Drar ca. 400 MB RAM när systemet rullar med några applikationer som webbläsare, chatt e.t.c.
<realubot> Om man kör Firefox så får man väl plussa på några hundra MB.
<realubot> dreamlord: Du klarar dig lätt på under 1 GB i RAM i.a.f.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag vill bestämma vilken artist och låt jag ska lyssna på.
<HeMan> realubot: det gör man, bara inte vilken tid man ska göra det
<realubot> Jag vill bestämma vilken artist, låt och när jag vill lyssna.
<realubot> Om jag här och nu sätter på musik så vill väl inte jag höra rätt låt och artist i morgon.
<larsemil> sportify
<HeMan> det bästa med last.fm är just att man inte behöver bestämma det, den vet vad man vill höra i varje givet ögonblick och spelar rätt låtar hela tiden!
<HeMan> det tråkigaste med Spotify är att den bestämmer vad jag inte får lyssna på
<HeMan> igår ville jag höra på Rammstein
<HeMan> nocando svarade Spotify
<HeMan> tidigare ville jag lyssna på japansk popmusik
<HeMan> nocando svarade Spotify
<realubot> Som tur är använder jag varken last.fm eller Spotify.
<realubot> eller Netflix.
<realubot> Eller Facebook.
<larsemil> du piratar mp3or istället
<realubot> Om jag säger boot to RAM, vad säger ni då?
<realubot> d.v.s. köra systemet i RAM på en laptop?
<realubot> larsemil: Piratar? Jag sjunger in enga versioner av populära låtar. Ofta är det texterna man är intresserad av så då duger ju vilken sångare som helst.
<larsemil> realubot: haha bra där
<realubot> Ibland lägger jag på musik m.h.a. bongotrummor. Det känns lite mer äkta än a capella.
<realubot> *a cappella
<realubot> Svårt ord det där.
<fredriksk> kan man se någonstans vilka sajter man integrerar med i unity?
<fredriksk> jag har lagt upp google bland "online contacts" och startat firefox (och chronium) och gjort "integrate" saken.. men fortfarande inget gmail/gtalk snask i HUD
<HeMan> realubot: hur tänkte med boot to RAM?
<HeMan> realubot: Linux cachar data från filsystemet i RAM när du läst det
<HeMan> realubot: så nästa läsning du gör av samma data behöver inte läsas från disk
<HeMan> realubot: däremot så uppdatas atime på filen så det blir en skrivning till disk
<HeMan> realubot: det finns flaggor för att montera filsystemet så den inte uppdaterar det (noatime) och att den bara uppdaterar en gång per dag (relatime)
<HeMan> realubot: vill du mickla med filsystem i ram som du inte behöver kopiera kan du köra btrfs på en ramdisk med en seed device som är read only
<realubot> "The easy installation of previous versions is still easy, though 12.10 now has the option of enabling full-disk encryption right inside the installer. In prior versions this couldn't be done during installation, and it required the user to set it up later; the option to encrypt the entire hard disk at setup is a welcome one."
<realubot> Det låter ju som ngot intressant i 12.10.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag tänkte på att köra hela systemet i RAM. Inte använda hårddisken ö.h.t.
<HeMan> realubot: det finns några distros som har det som default
<HeMan> realubot: undrar om inte tiny core linux gör det
<realubot> HeMan: Typ som med Live men boota hela systemet från en iso-fil upp i RAM-minnet.
<realubot> HeMan: Okej.
<realubot> HeMan: Men vilka nackdelar finns det med det förutom att RAM-minne går åt?
<HeMan> realubot: förutom att du inte kan spara någora förändringar till ditt system så är det nog inga
<larsemil> man skulle ju kunna montera /home fortfarande.
<HeMan> definitivt
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har tänkt på det alt. också men då börjar väl systemet sega ner?
<realubot> När programmen ska läsa konfigurationsfiler e.t.c.?
<HeMan> realubot: det som segar ner mest är nog att kopiera in allt till ram
<HeMan> realubot: det finns något som heter memdisk som du kan använda om du vill testa med en vanlig isofil, typ live-skiva
<realubot> Att boota från disken till RAM?
<HeMan> just
<realubot> Men det borde väl inte ta längre tid än att läsa in systemet från hårddisken eller?
<HeMan> du måste ju läsa in hela systemet till ram
<HeMan> när du bootar läser du bara det som används
<realubot> Jag menar, vi snackar ju inte om att läsa in systemet från CD/USB nu utan från hårddisken? Är inte det typ samma sak som att läsa hela systemet från hårddisken normalt?
<HeMan> jo men när du bootar läser du inte in tex firefox
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Sant.
<HeMan> om du får till execute in place så går det inte direkt mer minne
<HeMan> då körs prylarna direkt från filsystemet som redan ligger i ram
<realubot> Och om det tar tid så sabbar det projektet för jag har lite tankar på en sådan här lösning på en bärbar dator.
<HeMan> i vanliga fall så läser den från din ramdisk till ram och det tar både tid och mer minne
<realubot> Den får ju inte ta lång tid att boota. På min stationära spelar det ju ingen roll.
<HeMan> realubot: med en btrfs, ramdisk och seed device så kan du göra det i bakgrunden
<HeMan> realubot: dvs du bootar systemet och när det är klart så börjar du jobba
<realubot> Ja, och så läser resten in efterhand menar du?
<HeMan> realubot: samtidigt går en process i bakgrunden som läser igenom hela filsystemet på seed devicen och ser till att allt hamnar i ramdisken
<realubot> Mm.
<HeMan> realubot: då kan du teoretiskt sett ta bort disken helt och hållet när den är klar
<realubot> Det är lite så jag har tänkt ja. Boota Linux till RAM och sedan ladda in mer och mer i RAM-minnet.
<HeMan> realubot: eller, kanske en bättre idé, så kör du alltid suspend2disk och läser tillbaka det när du bootar!
<HeMan> realubot: då är du alltid i samma läge som du var innan du stängde ner den
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men då måste ju strömmen vara på hela tiden.
<HeMan> realubot: inte med suspend2disk
<realubot> Nej, nej, just det.
<HeMan> realubot: då kan du till och med byta disk när den är avslagen
<realubot> Vad finns det för nackdelar med suspend to disk då? Varför körs inte det som standard?
<HeMan> realubot: och när du sen byter tillbaka är du i samma läge som innan du bytte disk
<HeMan> det har varit problem med att återinitiera devices när man bootar igen
<HeMan> till exempel så behöver en del kort en firmware
<HeMan> när man stängde ner systemet så hade dom firmware
<HeMan> när man startar upp igen så har dom inte det
<HeMan> dvs prylar som har firmware i ram
<realubot> Okej. Det lagras inte på disk på rätt sätt då?
<realubot> när man gör suspend2disk?
<HeMan> det är så olika bland devices, en del har eget minne och en del använder systemets minne
<HeMan> de som använder systemets minne kan det gå bra med
<HeMan> de som har eget minne kan strula
<larsemil> HeMan: jag är i behov av en server. ni håller inte på att byta ut något som du kan smussla till mig? enda kravet är att den kan köra kvm.
<realubot> Vad tycker ni om 12.10 Server stöd för OpenStack och Juju?
<larsemil> använder inget av det. vi har ju vårat eget kluster.
<realubot> Hur har ni byggt upp det molnet då?
<realubot> Googles vinst minskade med 20%. En av förklaringarna är att folk använder appar+smartphones och inte söker lika mycket. Nu gäller det att Google tjänar stålar på Android annars riskerar smartphones bli en dyr affär för Google.
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, tror inte det
<HeMan> realubot: det är väl reklamen dom tjänar pengar på?
<larsemil> HeMan: tänkte det.
<realubot> HeMan: Tror det. Men när folk går vägen via appar istället för att söka på google så minskar ju exponeringen för deras annonser i anslutning till sökresultat.
<HeMan> realubot: tror inte det är reklamen på deras söksidor som genererar mest utan reklamen på andra sidor som är deras största inkomstkälla
<snoopydroopy> Jag har ÄNTLIGEN listat ut hur man får ecryptfs att vara monterad så länge en session är igång!
<snoopydroopy> Jag vet inte hur många år jag haft problem pga det...
<andol> snoopydroopy: Gött mos
<andol> snoopydroopy: Hemligheten?
<realubot> snoopydroopy: Hur löste du det då?
<realubot> Exakt. Vad är hemligheten?
<HeMan> snoopydroopy: vek du bara ihop ögonbrynen, måttade med handryggen mot datorn och skrek "DUMMA" till den?
<snoopydroopy> det finns en counter i /dev/shm/ecryptfs-$USER-Private, gör en wrapper för din dtach/screen-tmux som kolla innan du startar det om det inte finns en process och om så addera 1. Ta bort ett när sista tmux-screen/dtach slutar
<snoopydroopy> HeMan: det var nog den närmast korrekta beskrivningen.
<snoopydroopy> Jag satt och läste igenom hela jävla source för att se vad för olika skit som kunde hända genom att pilla på olika delar, fast besluten om att skicka en en fungerande patch, när jag såg den här.
<snoopydroopy> Om du är root på en dator kan du sitt och titta i /dev/shm efter counters och pilla in något högt nummer där och så avmonteras inte användarens hem när de loggar ut, så jag antar att de kommer lista ut det och täppa till mitt hack, men åndä
<realubot> Annars var ju mitt cron job ganska snyggt. :)
<snoopydroopy> realubot: HA!
<snoopydroopy> realubot: vilken process skulle du titta efter?
<realubot> Det säger väl inte jag till dig i en offentlig IRC-kanal.
<realubot> Då kan ju vem som helst sno affärsidén.
<snoopydroopy> realubot: och skulle du komma ihåg det när helt plötsligt så är ditt hem avmonterat medan du sitter och använder det?
<realubot> Ja, ja. Det var inte en bra lösning.
<andol> snoopydroopy: Per se är det väl inget problem att root kan pilla där? Jag menar, root kan även byta ut ecryptfs-binäraren till att göra något helt annat än vad användaren förväntar sig...
<snoopydroopy> andol: visserligen...
<snoopydroopy> jag tror ecryptfs lovar att root inte ska kunna montera din krypterade katalog. Men vill du vara helt säker på att den avmonteras så ska du givetvis inte lita på att det bara sker av sig själv när du loggar ut.
<snoopydroopy> andol: och nu är det ju linux vi sitter på så vissa dåliga val från 60-talet går ju inte att komma från :D
<andol> snoopydroopy: Det är en väldig skillnad på att root inte kan montera din hemkatalog och att root kan stoppa dig från att avmontera hemkatalogen. Det första skyddar dig exempelvis ifall någon stjäl din dator, och på så vis kan bli root genom att boota upp i en alternativ miljö eller sådär.
<andol> snoopydroopy: Mer generellt så handlar det om att krypterade filsystem är en alldeles utmärkt lösning för att skydda dig från någon som kan skaffa fysisk tillgång till din dator genom att ta den från dig. Däremot hjälper det mindre då någon har kontinuerligt tillgång till din dator och gradvis kan modifiera binärerer eller whatever och på så vis logga de lösenord du använder för att dekryptera, etc.
<snoopydroopy> det borde inte vara någon skillnad. Mitt filträd borde inte behöva vara samma som varje annan användares.
<snoopydroopy> andol: givetvis
<andol> ...och att root kan hindra dig från att avmontera tycker jag helt faller i den kategori där angriparen har kontinuerlig åtkomst till systemet samtidigt som dig.
<snoopydroopy> andol: och jag vill mena att det inte borde spela någon roll. Det borde vara möjligt att montera ett filsystem så att bara min processrymd har tillgång till det.
<andol> snoopydroopy: Jo, men givet att root är ond, hur kan en användare vara säker på att det verkligen sker?
<snoopydroopy> andol: jag tror jag sa något om dåliga val på 60-talet :D
<andol> snoopydroopy: Ah, du tänker så.
<snoopydroopy> Jag blir allt mer och mer stofil. Snart sitter jag väl och försöker övertyga mina kunder om att de bara borde använda plan9 på alla deras datorer...
<andol> snoopydroopy: Skulle i och för sig vara en intressant konversation att höra :)
<snoopydroopy> andol: jag ska spela in den åt dig när det har gått så långt.
<andol> snoopydroopy: Vilken sorts tjänster säljer du vilken sorts kunder förresten?
<snoopydroopy> andol: bor inte du i usa numera? jag levererar inte dit.
<andol> snoopydroopy: Enbart tillfälligt, men i övrigt så var väl frågan mer en allmän nyfikenhet kring ungefär vad det är du pysslar med.
<blippe> tja, mest serverdrift egentligen
<blippe> jag skulle ju hjälpa till med ubuntu-se.org var det ju prat om ett tag...
<andol> blippe: Jomentitta, ett bekant nickname :)
<blippe> nästa problem jag har är att jag måste starta om dbus (system+dbus inte session) och efter det starta network-manager varje boot för att kunna kommunicera med hjälp av nmcli (och i förlängningen u1sdtool).
<blippe> Not good
<blippe> Det är kul vad man gör utan att veta det när man felsöker. nmcli fungerade efter en omstart av dbus eftersom det stängde ner networkmanager och nätverket, så jag satte mig och logga in lokalt och det fungerade.
<blippe> Det som fick det att fungera var givetvis ordet "logga in lokalt" för då var min användare "at console" enligt dbus.
<blippe> tsk-tsk-tsk.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Nu är jag tillbaka.
<einand_> realubot: Tjenix bruden
<realubot> einand_: Tjenare snygging. Var har du hållit hus?
<einand_> realubot: ?
<einand_> har jag inte vart här?
<realubot> einand: Jo, kanske. Men du har varit tyst.
<realubot> Hur länge är geckot bannat?
<einand> det har jag ingen som helst aning om
<vacum> gokväller
<vacum> sitter och svär över alsamixer och alsa
<vacum> har en HP DC7100 och vill spela in ljudet på line in eller mic in utan att samma ljud hörs i högtalarna
<vacum> får det inte att fungera
<veryape> vacum: sluta försöka förstå linux, du har inte skillzen :P
<vacum> hehe
<vacum> arecord -l ger mig en hög med enheter
<vacum> ingen av de verkar göra det jag vill
<vacum> testar om JACK kan vara till hjälp
<maxjezy> vacum, kan du inte bara skruva ner volymen på högtalarna?
<vacum> jag har burken kopplad till en komradio
<vacum> den har medhörning på ljudutgången
<vacum> har ett program som är en simplex-repeater dvs den spelar in ljud och sedan aktiverar ptt p
<vacum> och spelar upp ljudet
<vacum> när ptt aktiveras blir det rundgång genom datorn då ljudet som spelas upp till radion går tillbaka till datorn
<vacum> drar in en fönsterhanterare nu
<denta> Vilket program ska jag använda mig av för att sätta upp en access point? vill brygga nätet så jag kan komma åt mina nätverksresurser genom den.
<Sterk> hur mår folket här på ubuntu kanalen?
<maxjezy> bra, tack bra.
<blippe> vacum: jag tycker iden att installera fler ljudframeworks om du redan har problem med det som är installerat väldigt fint. Prova att köra in och starta phonon dessutom så löser sig det sig säkert!
<Sterk> maxjezy: tjena kocken
<maxjezy> Sterk: tjena grillarn1
<Sterk> :) maxjezy hur mår du?
<Sterk> allt väl med frugan och ungen?
<johanbr> denta: network-manager kan göra det
<Sterk> har någon vågat testa 12.10 ännu :)?
<denta> johanbr Får inte routingen att fungera eller rättare sagt bryggan
<denta> När jag är ansluten så kan jag enbart pinga bryggan och inte default gateway osv
<johanbr> denta: ok... iofs tror jag network-manager sätter upp NAT och sånt också, vilket du inte vill
<johanbr> prova att läsa http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Network_Management#Network_Interfaces_Bridging
<denta> johanbr Jo har kollat där med utan framgång. Har följt den här guiden -> http://www.danbishop.org/2011/12/11/using-hostapd-to-add-wireless-access-point-capabilities-to-an-ubuntu-server/
<johanbr> denta: kan andra enheter ansluta till din AP?
<denta> johanbr Yepp
<johanbr> denta: ok, måste tyvärr gå... tillbaka imorgon, antagligen
<denta> johanbr Ha de bra!
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-20
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> "Ett litet brittiskt företag har lyckats att framställa bensin ur luft."
<realubot> Vetenskap när den är som bäst. Totalt oväntad.
<realubot> "WHO:s cancerforskningsorgan IARC har en klass 2B-varning på mobiltelefonanvändande. Vilket innebär att telefonpratandet utan headset ”möjligen” är cancerframkallande för människor."
<realubot> "Svenska Strålsäkerhetsmyndigheten, SSM, menar däremot att det inte går att påvisa en länk mellan cancer och användning av mobiler eller trådlösa telefoner.
<realubot> – Vi gör inte samma bedömning, det finns inget säkerställt samband. Vi brukar säga att det finns svag koppling mellan mobilanvändning och hjärntumörer och det är skälet till vår rekommendation att använda handsfree, säger Torsten Torsten Augustsson, utredare elektromagnetiska fält på SSM."
<realubot> Lindingöpartiet vill ju förbjuda trådlöst Internet i skolorna p.g.a. av strålningen.
<realubot> Hur tröttsamt är det inte att Windows måste installera uppdateringar när man stänger ner det.
 * realubot suckar.
<larsemil> morrn
<Spookan> Så då har man installerat Ubuntu på en polares laptop.. ;)
<segoflic> Installera på din egen istället
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Philip5
<swecarp> länge sedan vi sågs har data strulet löst sig Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  var du på releas festen i uppsala
<Philip5> jodå, men jag är fortfarande inte helt frisk men har jobbat så jag har varit rätt trött när jag kommit hem och inte orkat leka dator
<Philip5> nej jag visste inte ens att det var någon
<swecarp> fasen läser du inte på forumet
<Philip5> har inte ens gjort det sista veckorna
<Philip5> vet du om det var något drag?
<swecarp> har inte hört något
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du testat 12.10 ännu
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> kör fortfarande 12.04
<Philip5> har du testat den?
<swecarp> nä jag kör vidare med mageia som jag tycker funkar kanon
<Philip5> tänkte bara om du testat på kul
<Philip5> för mig har det ju varit så illa att jag inte ens orkat pyssla med foto på flera veckor
<swecarp> nä jag sitter nu för första gången på 1 månad vid den stionära det är bara den jag kan testa på laptopen är liute för klen men den funkar
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> swecarp: vet du om kurden var på releasepartyt i uppsala?
<swecarp> kurden var inte där vad jag vet han är inne i en hård studie period
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> nu ska jag ladda ner alpha2 av mageia3 för att testa
<Philip5> vara lite cutting edge
<swecarp> japp jag är ju med i QA teamet så vid alpha3 kommer jag att testa den innan den släps
<swecarp> Philip5:  du som är op hur länge är gecko bannad
<swecarp> Philip5:  du ska få testa en sak när den blir klar en helsvensk remix av mageia kurden och jag har kontakt med en av utveklarrna av disten som gör den åt oss. du kommer nog att gilla den då  gimp digikam och lite andra grafik program är med ifrån början
<Philip5> jag vet inget om geckos ban
<Philip5> har inte hört något eftersom jag knappt varit här
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> bara lite nyfiken
<Philip5> jo, jag visste inte ens att ha var det
<Spookan> 12.10 är rätt så buggig va?
<swecarp> Spookan:  kolla den länk  http://pavel.frimix.se/
<epzil0n> xubuntu 12.10 är hur stabil som helst :)
<swecarp> Spookan:  det är kanske en lite vinklad test men han uttrycker ju vad många upplever och tänker
<swecarp> nu måste jag röra lite på mig har inte suttit upp så här länge på ca 1månad
<Spookan> swecarp: Ok, inte jag som ska ha det så jag skiter i det så, vill bara att polaren ska ha ett bra och stabilt OS istället för Windows.
<epzil0n> bah jävla gnäll
<Spookan> epzil0n: ?
<epzil0n> artikeln, ge fan i ubuntu då och kör nått annat hur svårt e det liksom
<Spookan> epzil0n: Ah, trodde du menade mig hehe..
<epzil0n> ledsnat på unity för länge sen men inte springer jag omkring och gnäller på det och jag vet massor av människor som faktiskt gillar det..
<epzil0n> hehe, näe då Spookan :D
<Zacktor53> Hej jag har problem med att starta team fortress,är det nån som har en bra guide jag kan följa?eller andra bra tips?
<epzil0n> ändå har jag en helt ny dator och testade ubuntu bara för att se vad som hänt sen senast, men smaken är som baken och vi är alla ute efter olika saker och prioriterar annorlunda
<epzil0n> online spel alltså?
<epzil0n> Zacktor53: http://bit.ly/TmfvS2 ^^
<Zacktor53> epzil0n, tack ska kolla länken ,brb
<epzil0n> gör det :P
<epzil0n> någon annan här som kör xubuntu? funderar på om det finns några schyssta teman..
<realubot> 2002 startade Tor.
<realubot> Det har runnit mycket vatten under broarna sedan dess när det kommer till övervakning.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMr8Xl7JMQ
<Zacktor53> epzil0n, de var mer om hur man spelade och inte vad jag sökte efter,Men när jag startar team fortress så ser jag bara introt sedan blir de svart på hela skärmen och man hör musik
<Zacktor53> ....
<_Trullo> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9901
<_Trullo> kolla där
<einand> Zacktor53: låter som grafikortsdrivrutintsfel
<Buse> har fått broken pipes, behöver hjälp
<andol> Buse: Utveckla...
<Buse> kör från taben kan ta tid
<CobraXnaiL> n
<Buse> jag ändrade drivrutinerna till grafik kortet samtidigt som jag fixade i wine, krävde en om start och nu kom er jag fram till en savrt sida där det står, broken pipes.
<Buse> connot write byte . broken pipe
<Buse> ingen som kan hjälpa
<Spookan> realubot: Du kör en tor relay?
<HeMan> Spookan: jag kör en
<HeMan> Spookan: tror realubot också gör det
<Spookan> HeMan: Ok, jag testade det lite innan, men riskfritt att köra en för http och https bara?
<HeMan> Spookan: jag kör inte exit-nod
<realubot> Spookan: Nej.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag gör inte det men jag planerar att göra det.
<Spookan> HeMan: Ok.
<realubot> Spookan: Men jag kommer inte heller att köra exit node.
<Spookan> realubot: Ok, funderar på om man skulle ställa upp med det i framtiden..
<Buse> asså jag kokar!
<realubot> Jag tänkte på en grej.
<realubot> Hur fungerar hash-summor? Jag menar om en regim byter ut x bitar kod i Tor Browser Bundle mot skadlig kod. Kommer då hash-summan att vara likadan som i en äkte Tor-klient eller är hash-summan så smart konstruerad att den "ser skillnad"?
<realubot> Spookan: Du bör inte sätta upp en exit node på ett privaabonnemang.
<realubot> *privatabonnemang
<realubot> Spookan: Sätt upp en normal relay eller en bridge.
<realubot> Om du ska sätta upp en bridge så börja med en bridge och gå sedan över till en normal relay när bryggan blockas.
<Buse> någon som vet hur man fixar "broken pipes"
<realubot> Alt. kör på en normal relay hela tiden och strunta i att ha en brygga.
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe ok. ;)
<realubot> Börjar du i fel ände så tror jag inte att du kommer att göra så stor nytta som bridge eftersom din IP redan är blockad då den har varit en normal relay.
<realubot> Spookan: Det är busenkelt att sätta upp en Tor-relay.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag tror jag ska slänga ihop en guide och lägga upp för hur man gör detta i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Min fråga är alltså: Går det att kompilera en binärfil som har samma hash-summa som originalet genom att byta ut kod på ett mycket genomtänkt sätt?
<realubot> Går det att lita på hash-summan eller kan den lura användaren till att tro att man har en originalfil när man i själva verket har malicious code?
<realubot> Om man byter ut kod i källkoden på ett smart sätt
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Spookan: Du drar bara ner Tor Browser Bundle och i Vidalia (som ingår i Browser Bundle) finns en inställning för att sätta upp en relay. Sätt inte upp en exit node bara om du inte vet vad du gör för då är det din IP som trafiken ser ut att komma ifrån.
<Spookan> realubot: Mm, ska kolla in det, tackar för tipset.. ;)
<HeMan> realubot: teoretiskt sett så går det
<HeMan> realubot: det finns alltid hash-kollisioner
<HeMan> realubot: men det kan tex innebära att filen inte blir körbar för att kollisionen ska inträffa
<Buse> hej mitt namn är buse jag behöver hjälp
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, anledningen till att jag frågar är att många blockar ju Tor-sidan för att hindra att folk tankar hem Tor. Om då Tor sprids via andra vägar så räcker det inte att hash-summan är korrekt för att var säker på att koden inte är manipulerad.
<realubot> Utan då bör man kompilera från källkod för att vara på den säkra sidan att binären inte är manipulerad.
<HeMan> Buse: jag såg din fråga men har tyvärr inte koll på vad det kan vara
<realubot> Buse: Du får nog utveckla din fråga om du ska få hjälp. Den infon du gav innan här i kanalen var för ytlig för att folk ska kunna hjälpa dig, tror jag.
<HeMan> realubot: du bör granska den med alternativt ha en hash
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men hash är väl inte att lita på i just detta fall?
<HeMan> realubot: det brukar vara redigt svårt att modifiera kod och ändå få hashen att bli samma
<realubot> Man kan ju mycket väl tänka sig att en regim som har stora resurser kan skapa en binär som innehåller skadlig kod och som har samma hash som originalet?
<realubot> Och sedan sprida denna fil via olika kanaler.
<HeMan> realubot: tor är iofs gpg-signerad
<realubot> Så det säkraste är kanske att kontrollera så att det inte förekommer skillnader i källkoden mellan originalet och källkoden som ska kompileras?
<realubot> HeMan: Vilket innebär?
<realubot> I sammanhanget?
<HeMan> realubot: att det är betydligt svårare att fejka
<Spookan> Är det mycket buggar med 12.10?
<Spookan> Min polare har problem med Java och minecraft, bättre att han kör 12.04?
<realubot> Spookan: Vet inte men vissa påstår det eftersom det är första versionen efter en LTS och Canonical vill införa många nya grejer.
<realubot> Spookan: Vill du ha en stabil Ubuntu-version så är det väl 12.04.1 som gäller.
<realubot> Spookan: Men det är möjligt att 12.10 är tillräckligt stabil.
<Spookan> realubot: Han får testa.. ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Om det finns en bugg som gör att Java inte fungerar så är ju sannolikheten större att någon har postat en guide eller buggtråd där problemet är löst i 12.04 än om problemet är unikt för en dist som precis kommit ut.
<realubot> Spookan: Det beror nog på om problemet beror på just 12.10 eller om det även finns i 12.04.
<realubot> Om det finns även i 12.04 så kommer nog samma lösning fungera i 12.10 som i 12.04 (om det finns en lösning).
<realubot> HeMan: Hur är det signerat? Var används signeringen? I vilken fas? När man hämtar koden menar du?
<realubot> Eller för att kompilera? Använda?
<realubot> Om Tor Browser Bundle sprids via icke officiella källor så hjälper ju det ju inte att Tors originalfil är signerad.
<realubot> Problemet är ju att många har svårt att ladda ner Tor eftersom olika länder blockar Tors webbsida.
<Spookan> realubot: Får man ha det på på sin hemsida då?
<realubot> Spookan: Det antar jag?
<realubot> Tor är väl Open Source?
<realubot> "The Tor client is free software and use of the Tor network is free of charge."
<realubot> BSD licens: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_license
<realubot> Tydligen är det ett effektivt sätt att hindra folk att använda Tor att blocka åtkkomst till Tor-klienten.
<realubot> Dock så finns det ju risker med att klienten sprids från opålitliga källor också.
<realubot> Det är ruskigt när dom i Tor-videon jag länkade till berättar om hur folk hämtats av säkerhetstjänsten och mördats p.g.a. att regimen har avslöjat innehåll datatrafik.
<realubot> Internet är ingen lek.
<realubot> Spookan: Här är en tråd om du orkar läsa: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56804
<realubot> Spookan: Vi snackar lite kring Tor och hur bryggor m.m. fungerar. Risker med exit node o.s.v.
 * realubot upptäckte att han hade angett en mailadress på forumet och blev nyfiken på vilken ...
<realubot> ubuntusugerkuk@gmail.com
<realubot> Det är ingen idé att ni skickar mail dit. :)
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Buse_> Hallå igen
<Buse_> Lyckades göra något riktigt bra.... Jag tog bort Home mappen
<veryape> gör en ny användare, använd den användaren instället för den du har
<veryape> så skapar systemet en ny hemmapp åt dig
<Buse_> ok
<Buse_> veryape: men där är lite större problem bakom
<veryape> och det är?
<Buse_> *Andas in*
<swecarp> Buse:  andas ut också
<Buse_> Innan idag när jag installerade uppdateringar så tänkte jag att jag skulle spela lite diablo 2, men märkte då att det inte var "full" screen. Började då ändra lite i instälnlningarna på Nvidia oför att se om jag kunde få det att funka. Såg att Ubuntu själv hade hittat nya drivrutinter till Nvidia och det jag gjorde då var att ändra tillbaka till mina gamla drivisra.
<Buse_> Vad som hände efter att jag gjorde en reboot är att jag får upp en text svart skärm som säger "cannot write bytes broken pipe" och vet inte hur jag ska göra. så läste jag att jag skulle ta bort lite mappar men jag råkade ta bort Home mappen.
<Buse_> Där har du mitt problem *Andas ut*
<veryape> den enkla lösningen är väl att installera om systemet
<veryape> om du har tagit bort din hemmapp så är ju ändå all data borta
<Buse_> Det är det jag ska fixa
<Buse_> veryape: men vad tycker du jag ska köra med tanke på vad du har läst ovan? Ska jag fortsätta med Ubuntu eller ska jag gå över till Arch?
<veryape> håll dig till ubuntu du, har du lyckats knulla upp din ubuntumaskin sådär mycket så är det nog ingen idé att försöka ge dig på arch
<Buse_> Saken är den att jag har haft det i ca 6mån, men efter dom senaste uppdateringar så hände detta....
<Buse_> veryape: vilken dist kör du med?
<veryape> ubuntu 12.04
<Buse_> oki 12.10 släpps om en vecka om jag minns rätt
<veryape> det är släppt tror jag
<veryape> men jag håller mig till lts-releaserna om det inte är något som jag verkligen måste ha som finns i en nyare
<Buse_> samma
<Buse_> här
<Buse_> men jag fattar inte hur jag lyckades med det som jag skrev ovan
<veryape> inte jag heller
<veryape> installera, uppdatera, pilla inte så djävligt och sitt nöjd :P
<Buse_> hehe
<Buse_> det får man göra ibland, men det har vi ju märkt det gick åt helvete
<Buse_> veryape: hur länge har du kört med Linux?
<veryape> buse_: sen 97/98 eller nått sånt
<veryape> dock med uppehåll
<Buse_> Damn
<Buse_> har du ett tips på hur man lär sig terminalen bättre?
<veryape> slackware 3.4 har jag för mig är det första linuxet jag körde
<veryape> använd den
<veryape> :)
<Buse_> Jag använde Ubuntu första gången i 2an på gymnasiet.
<Buse_> håller mig till det :)
<veryape> installera ubuntu server på din server hemma, kör inget x-system
<veryape> ok, det är ju lite svårt för mig att veta när du gick 2an i gymnasiet, men sure, håll dig till det du kan
<realubot> Buse_: Det finns en guide på Ubuntu Documentation.
<realubot> Buse_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> Buse_: Det här är en känd guide också: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<realubot> Bash är ju skalet i Ubuntus Terminal (gnome-terminal).
<realubot> Buse_: 12.10 har redan kommit ut. Det kom ut 18/10.
<Buse_> realubot: afan
<Buse_> finns inte på sidan
<realubot> Vad finns inte på sidan? 12.10?
<realubot> Buse_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<realubot> Klart det gör.
<Buse_> är den på svenska?
<Buse_> eller är jag en retard?
<realubot> Buse_: Alla språk ingår.
<realubot> Buse_: Du väljer språk i början av installationen.
<realubot> eller efter installationen om du föredrar det.
<realubot> Ta 64-bitars-versionen om du inte har ett speciellt behov av 32-bitars.
<Buse_> om man kör på 12.04 kan man inte uppgradera den till 12.10?
<veryape> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203301/how-to-safely-upgrade-from-ubuntu-12-04-to-12-10
<Markk> "You don't"
<Markk> :D
<Spookan> Min kompis gick tillbaka till Windows igen, då java buggade i Linux :/
<roosa> hej, var ett tag sen jag var här
<roosa> finns det fortfarande aktivt folk här?
<roosa> jag har installerat 12.04 och blivit djupt deprimerad :(
<roosa> jag hittar ingenting längre, finns inga menyer, t ex för "alla program"
<roosa> jag får leta som en galning för att hitta nått alls
<roosa> och hur f*n beter jag mig för att placera det jag vill använda på det skrivbord jag vill ha det på?
<roosa> det går inte att dra från ett skrivbord till ett annat
<roosa> man kan inte välja flytta till höger typ
<CobraXnaiL> Varför slocknar skärmen vid inaktivitet fast att det inte är valt?
<roosa> och jag hittar inte in till min server, för jag kan inte skriva i folder
<CobraXnaiL> någon som vet hur man tar bort det?
<CobraXnaiL> skärmen ska inte vila!
<roosa> energisparläge?
<CobraXnaiL> "xset s 0 0" funkar men hur får man det permanent?
<realubot> Spookan: Äsch. Klart att Java ska fungera i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Vad var problemet?
<Spookan> realubot: Det buggade med Minecraft..
<realubot> Det är väl många som kör Ubuntu + Minecrat. Det borde fungera ...
<arand> CobraXnaiL: Finns inhibit applet extension till gnome-shell i all fall...
<vacum> lösningen på nattens problem med ljudkort = köpa ett till och köra dubbla
<vacum> :)
<einand> vacum: vad skall du göra?
<vacum> ville spela in från ett ljudkort utan att höra det i högtalarna på samma gång
<vacum> ljudkortet är kopplat till en komradio och den har en medhörning
<vacum> dvs ljud jag spelar upp till den kommer tillbaka och spelas upp igen
<vacum> rundgång!
<einand> jobbigt
<vacum> japp
<vacum> jäkla alsa :-)
<vacum> köpte ett litet billigt ljudkort på kjell och klippte plåten så nu är det lågprofil :-)
<einand> vad gör du för roligt eftersom du har comradio?
<vacum> körde ett usb-ljudkort igår och fick saker att funka tills radion sände. då stängde USB-hubben av enheten pga EMI :-)
<vacum> repeater för 11-meters-bandet
<einand> jo, men varför?
<vacum> det är awesome
<vacum> ska bygga repeater-nät över landet
<einand> användes det till?
<vacum> snacka skit med folk
<einand> vad överförs?
<einand> ok
<vacum> har ett oanvänt USB-ljudkort också
<vacum> köpte två kort. ett usb och ett pci för att slippa åka dit igen
<roosa> hittade ingen hjälp, vare sig här eller på forum
<roosa> är bara så trött på detta
<Zacktor> Hej allihoppa jag har en fråga,hur gammla är ni?
<einand> roosa: hjälp om vad då?
<einand> Zacktor: 30
<realubot> roosa: Och problemet är?
<Zacktor> någon annan?
<Zacktor> 30 och mer?
<einand> jag är inte mer än 30
<realubot> Zacktor: 15. Har körkort för EU-moppe.
<Zacktor> 15 är närmast min ålder
<Zacktor> någon yngre ändå?
<realubot> Zacktor: Jag dansade tryckare med en tjej som var 16 på en klassfest.
<einand> Zacktor: realubot är typ 40+
<Zacktor> Nice,diggar hon dig?
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Inte 40 ju?
<realubot> Nu tar du i så du spricer.
<realubot> *spricker
<realubot> einand: Dessutom måste du skilja på biologisk och mental ålder.
<einand> jag sa typ
<Zacktor> okej ärligt hur gammla är ni?
<einand> jag är 30
<realubot> 15,5.
<realubot> Mentalt.
<realubot> Biologiskt lite över 30.
<Zacktor> så ni ljög inte vad bra!hhhhaahha
<realubot> Zacktor: Hur gammal är du själv?
<Zacktor> 13
<Zacktor> vad heter ni?
<Spookan> Vad kul det är att hosta en egen minecraft server, pilla och hålla på, nu ska det bara in fler spelare och bli populär så man kan gå vidare till att hyra en server.. ;)
<Zacktor> Spookan, vad heter servern?
<Zacktor> Spookan, vad heter servern?
<Spookan> Zacktor: TWTnetwork heter den.
<Zacktor> ip menar jag,förlåt
<Spookan> Zacktor: twt.zapto.org
<Zacktor> tack
<Zacktor> ska joina
<Spookan> Zacktor: Du är välkommen.
<Zacktor> tack!
<Zacktor> de är lite strul med minecraft just nu
<Zacktor> gillar ni pokemon?
<realubot> Sover ni?
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-21
<lag^> nej realubot
<lag^> sover du?
<realubot> Inet har börjat sälja Nexus 7 nu.
<realubot> lag^: Nix. Jag är vaken.
<realubot> lag^: Vad gör du uppe då?
<realubot> 2 290 kr.
<realubot> Eller ... det går att beställa men produkten finns inte i lager ännu.
<realubot> Den kommer nog bli en storsäljare.
<realubot> Jag tycker 7" är för liten skärm.
<realubot> lag^: Har du en stationär dator?
<realubot> MacBook Air ca. 10 papp. Inte så konstigt att Apple har högt börsvärde när affärsidén är att råna folk.
<lag^> realubot: ja
<einand> realubot: dyrt
<einand> jag tycker nog Air är värt 10 papp
<Spookan> God morgon flickor! ;)
<CobraXnaiL> Jag blir galen, har provat allt ja kan komma på. Någon som vet hur man får Ubuntu att sluta släcka ner skärmen vid inaktivitet?
<_Trullo> skärmsläckare o strömsparläge
<_Trullo> kolla dom 2
<coobra> var mer aktiv
<coobra> :p
<CobraXnaiL> Försätt i väntläge när inaktiv, är satt i försätt inte i väntläge.
<CobraXnaiL> stäng av skärmen när inaktiv i : Aldrig
<CobraXnaiL> hittade en tråd om att man kunde ändra om i xset.conf
<CobraXnaiL> har testat de med utan resultat.
<CobraXnaiL> lagt till följande rader i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CobraXnaiL> Section "ServerFlag"
<CobraXnaiL> Option "Blank Time" "0"
<CobraXnaiL> Option "Standby Time" "0"
<CobraXnaiL> Option "Suspend Time" "0"
<CobraXnaiL> Option "Off Time" "0"
<CobraXnaiL> EndSection
<CobraXnaiL> men skiten slocknar likförbannat efter 600cycle
<_Trullo> fixa nå macro program som rör på musen 1 cm va 599 cycle :)
<CobraXnaiL> :P
<realubot> larsemil: Såg nu att det finns en inställning i VirtualBox för om man vill dela utklippshanteraren mellan host -> guest, guest -> host eller host <-> guest.
<realubot> larsemil: Vi diskuterade funktionen här i kanalen en gång ...
<realubot> Jag ifrågasatte då säkerheten i det hela men tydligen är det inte standard att dela urklippshanteraren mellan värd/gäst.
<einand> fast samtidigt så ser jag inte riktigt vad säkerhets problemet skulle vara
<realubot> einand: Nja, mer en misstanke från min sida.
<realubot> einand: Om man lagrar t.ex. lösenord i urklippshanteraren (vem gör det?) så skulle ju en person som kapat gästen komma åt lösenordet som skrivits i värden.
<Peyam> tjenaaaaaa ubuntuarna
<andol> realubot: Tja, precis som med mycket annat så är det en avvägning mellan säkerhet och bekvämlighet. Antagigen är det en okej avvägning ifall de virtuella gästerna är maskinerna man själv kör på sin skrivbordsdator.
<andol> realubot: Vad gäller att lagra lösenord (temporärt) i urklippshanteraren så torde det vanligaste scenariot att man har någon form utav lösenordshanterare från man vilken man kopierar lösenord till säg webbläsaren.
<einand> fast nu delar väl dom inte urklippshanterare rakt av, utan man måste klicka pånågon knapp för att skicka över det?
<Peyam> fucking .net
<einand> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> ja?
<realubot> einand: Nja, Ctrl+V räcker ju för att klista in det som finns i värdens urklippshanterare.
<realubot> Så kan gästen läsa innehållet i urklippshanteraren så borde väl det räcka?
<realubot> Jag har inte sett kurden på länge nu. Har han gått över till Windows?
<realubot> Och hur länge är gecko bannad?
<einand> realubot: räcker väl inte med ctrl+v
<einand> utan du måste ju klicka på ikonen för att skicka över det
<einand> är fortfarande två olika urklippshanterare
<swecarp> realubot:  kurdens tid går åt till studier nu
<smallfoot-> finns det något sätt att jämföra vilka paket som jag har installerade och vilka som är installerade på 12.10
<smallfoot-> så att jag kan se vilka nya paket som jag inte har installerade
<smallfoot-> och vilka paket som jag har men som numera inte är installerade i default 12.10 install?
<Philip5> du kan  dra ut en lista med alla installerade paket och paketversion om det hjälper något
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar
<smallfoot-> finns det någon ubuntu i stockholm som träffas?
<Peyam> اش-
<Peyam> ha?
<Peyam> träffas?
<smallfoot-> ja
<Peyam> va menar du?
<smallfoot-> för jag är med i SWENUG det är .NET utvecklare som träffas
<smallfoot-> så brukar vi gå igenom nyheterna i ASP.NET MVC 4, Visual Studio 2012, Metro, etc
<Peyam> jag kör .net
<Peyam> Vs12 är ok
<smallfoot-> så då tänkte jag att det kanske fanns någon Ubuntu grupp i stockholm som träffades och gick igenom nyheterna i Ubuntu vid varje release
<Peyam> fast de har bajsat på Theme'en
<smallfoot-> jupp, jag kör också .NET, VS12 är najs
<smallfoot-> ja, themen suger, kontrasterna är skitdåliga
<Peyam> hmm
<HeMan> Peyam: har du tittat påF#?
<Peyam> Nej faktiskt
<HeMan> Peyam: såg att O'Reilly hade extrapris på bok om F#
<smallfoot-> så ingen som känner till nån ubuntu stockholm user group?
<Peyam> brukar ej köpa programerings böcker
<HeMan> Peyam: så att det finns plugin till mono developer med
<Peyam> har ej använt dem
<smallfoot-> är Debian knepigare än Ubuntu?
<HeMan> smallfoot-: Ubuntu är baserat på Debian
<smallfoot-> jo jag vet
<HeMan> smallfoot-: så det mesta är sig likt
<Peyam> -.-
<smallfoot-> men börjar få avsmak för Ubuntu
<Peyam> för ubuntu är ful
<smallfoot-> för att det är spyware/adware
<smallfoot-> och mark snackar skit
<Peyam> vem e mark
<HeMan> Peyam: nu när du inte har tenta kan du passa på att lägga lite ärenden på launchpad
<smallfoot-> mark shuttleworth
<Peyam> HeMan:  skriver faktisk ett program i .Net just nu
<smallfoot-> han säger att amazon grejen är en bra grej och att det ska hjälpa användare och vara bra, skitsnack
<HeMan> Peyam: men du har tid att ranta här ändå?
<smallfoot-> Peyam, jag har bara skrivit .NET på Windows, inte provat Mono så mycket. Funkar .NET bra på Linux?
<HeMan> Peyam: det känns som det går fortare att lägga ett ärende på Launchpad än att hänga här och gnälla
<Peyam> ja.. håller mig vaken
<smallfoot-> synd att inte PowerShell finns till Linux :(
<Peyam> måste dock sova snart
<Peyam> smallfoot-: jag kör win 7
<HeMan> smallfoot-: bash  är ju gudomligt
<HeMan> smallfoot-: och duger inte det så finns ju både python och perl
<Peyam> har en vän som kör vetenskapliga algorithm i bash. onödigt
<smallfoot-> Peyam, jupp jag kör Windows 8 på jobbet där jag utvecklar i .NET. Hemma kör jag Ubuntu och utvecklar mer med Python
<smallfoot-> HeMan, jupp, bash är nice. Men PowerShell är objekt-orienterat istället för text-baserat, det är ganska coolt
<smallfoot-> Peyam, du borde informera honom om Python och SciPy
<HeMan> smallfoot-: ok, jag har inte kört windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Peyam> smallfoot-:  nää Matlab lr c++
<smallfoot-> HeMan, jag kör det bara jobbet, hemma kör jag Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> Peyam, eller R
<HeMan> smallfoot-: jag kör enbart linux, överallt faktiskt
<smallfoot-> HeMan, nice
<HeMan> smallfoot-: jepp!
<HeMan> smallfoot-: har gjort så sedan 2000 när jag började jobba enbart med linux
<smallfoot-> HeMan, men C# och .NET och Visual Studio är faktiskt nice
<HeMan> smallfoot-: innan det var det rätt mycket solaris
<Peyam> ja det e det
<HeMan> smallfoot-: men det slår inte vim! :)
<smallfoot-> solaris... det var spännande ända tills oracle köpte det =/
<HeMan> mmm,  solaris 2.6 var senaste jag körde
<HeMan> kom på att jag är certifierad på windows nt 3.51!
<smallfoot-> ORACLE = One Rich Asshole Called Larry Ellison
<HeMan> Peyam: har du kollat på ironpython?
<Peyam> HeMan:  Nej. kör bara .Net Matlab just nu
<Peyam> har ej tid att prova annat
<HeMan> Peyam: hur mycket skiljer sig octave från matlab?
<smallfoot-> finns R också
<Peyam> Octave e baserad på matlab. används vid signalbehandling. Det är exakt samma kommandon. så om du syftar på språket så e det samma
<Peyam> vet killen som gjort skiten.
<Peyam> han finns alltid på ##matlab
<smallfoot-> :o
<smallfoot-> coolt
<Peyam> har sj ej jobbat med den
<smallfoot-> R, Maxima, Octave, Scilab, Sage, KAlgebra, and Qalculate
<Peyam> jobbat bara med matlab tyvärr
<Peyam> smallfoot-:  hur vanligt e det att använda namespace?
<Peyam> på ditt jobb
<smallfoot-> i C# ligger ju allt i ett eget namespace
<smallfoot-> alla klasser ligger i ett namespace för det projeketet dom är i
<smallfoot-> sen har vi en solution som innehåller flera projekt, som Moo.Web, Moo.DAL, Moo.BLL
<smallfoot-> DAL = Database Abstraction Layer
<smallfoot-> BLL = Business Logic Layer
<smallfoot-> och en Moo.Common
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men hur vanligt e det att använda dem i industri?
<realubot> Matrix Laboratory
<realubot> MatLab
 * realubot är imponerad av vad han kan.
<realubot> einand: Det räcker med att Ctrl+C i värden, sedan Ctrl+V i gästen.
<realubot> Dock så krävs kanske Guest Additions.
<realubot> "Vi har numera avslutat vår butik för att fokusera uteslutande på kurser och konsultering. Av den anledning har vi tagit ner den gamla hemsidan medan vi bygger en ny."
<realubot> Gnutiken.
<Peyam> realubot:  läget
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Tor_Browser_Bundle
<realubot> Synpunkter?
<David-A> nu!
<realubot> Varför låter min hårddisk (tror jag det är) så mycket när jag spelar upp en video i scale format?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-14
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morgon
<Barre> HeMan: gjorde inte du en "nätverkssimulator" i LUA till en netgear-burk?
<delhage> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan: morrn... men svara då! ;P
<HeMan> Barre: huh?
<larsemil> Barre: nej det var väl en "skicka trasiga paket" grej? :)
<Coffe> morning
<Barre> 08:00 < Barre> HeMan: gjorde inte du en "nätverkssimulator" i LUA till en netgear-burk?
<Barre> larsemil: så kanske det var ja....
<HeMan> Barre: jupp
<HeMan> Barre: (skumt, min bip visade inte loggen)
<Barre> HeMan: jag hittar inte den på github... eller vilken är det?
<larsemil> någon som har koll på ärendehanteringssystem? där man själv kan välja vilka fält som måste finnas med vid rapportering.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vi kör Jira, det är svinbra.
<andol> +1
<andol> Osäker på hur mäckligt Jira är att drifta, men klart trevligt och flexibelt att använda.
<bamsefar> Det är trevligt att drifta.
<bamsefar> Finfin java-grej som kör tomcat.
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> tack
<Kim^J> YouTrack?
<madbear> Kim^J: kommer du ihåg att vi snackade stora projekt och vim för några år sedan? :P
<Kim^J> Uhm... Kanske?
<madbear> något om över 10K rader är omöjligt, sitter i ett "ganska" stort nu med betydligt fler ... ebart vim ;)
<madbear> enbart
<Kim^J> Jag känner inte igen något påstående från min sida. Har du 10k rader i en och samma fil?
<madbear> nä, hehe
<larsemil> madbear: idag var det en tidning här och ville se spelet igen. :D
<Kim^J> SÃ¥ vad pratar du om?
<madbear> nån e väl uppemot det
<madbear> Kim^J: du sa att över 10K i ett projekt va omöjligt!
<madbear> larsemil: mä
<madbear> vilka dårå?
<Kim^J> Säger du att jag har det har jag säkert gjort det, inget jag kan minnas.
<madbear> iaf det är möjligt, om man är vimspert! ;)
 * Kim^J sitter i ett projekt med 193k rader C# kod...
<madbear> vågar inte räkna alla våra rader
<madbear> larsemil: vilken tidning då?
<madbear> du får kyla ner dom lite, har inte haft tid
<madbear> men separat kamera funkar för mig nu :)
<larsemil> du får pysha det då!
<madbear> nä
<madbear> det e inte klart
<Kim^J> Git? :P
<larsemil> madbear: men jag vill ju också pilla!
<yarre> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/10/14/0120221/d-link-router-backdoor-vulnerability-allows-full-access-to-settings
<madbear> larsemil: ok kan fixa med det sen
<Barre> är det inte idag som gojgel snackat om att visa upp nexus 5 med kissekatten?
<Peyaam> hej
<Peyaam> ngn här som kan förklara för mig på enkel svenska vad Malware är för ngt
<Peyaam> ni vet jag är en överklass invandrare som inte kan så mkt svenska just för att han tkr han e för cool för sånt
<andol> Peyaam: Malware är ett väldigt brett uttryck för elak programvara, såsom virus, trojaner, etc
<Peyaam> ja men vad malware generella syfte?
<Peyaam> trojan = ngt som har en oönskad effekt som om stänga av datorn,spyware = " lyssnar och tittar" på vad du skriver och besöker, Mask = " oönskad kod som sprider sig och användaren har inge makt över det
<andol> Malware kan ha olika syften, men sällan något som du som användare uppskattar.
<andol> Malware är alltså ett samlingsbegrep som bland annat innefattar de fall du just listade.
<andol> Mal som i Malicious
<Peyaam> aha
<Peyaam> jag vet inte vad maliciuos betyder
 * andol utgår lite naivt från att Peyaam vet hur man använder en ordlista alt. ett lexikon.
 * Peyaam Peyam är kurd. han är för cool för lexikon
<Peyaam> andol: läget?
<Peyaam> andol: Alltför avancerad analys för att upptäcka attacker kan alltså absurt nog göra det lättare att attackera eftersom offret använder så mycket resurser på analys av varje anrop. En enkel brandväggsliknande spärr för upprepade, likadana anrop i orimliga mängder kan dock vara effektiv.
<Peyaam> är det sant?
<Peyaam> jag kopiera första texten från en pdf
<rical> https://tas-ericsson.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1197630&lang=en&sns_id=
<Peyaam> ta den då
<Peyaam> build linux kernel
<Peyaam> offf
<rical> om det nu finns någon som kan något men inte redan har ett jobb
<Peyaam> haha De vill ha 4 personer i en
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: håller du med om det här "Alltför avancerad analys för att upptäcka attacker kan alltså absurt nog göra det lättare att attackera eftersom offret använder så mycket resurser på analys av varje anrop. En enkel brandväggsliknande spärr för upprepade, likadana anrop i orimliga mängder kan dock vara effektiv."
<MaxJezy> Peyaam: jag vet inte. skiter faktiskt in sånt.
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: vf?
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1381486_10200619970683638_1357941335_n.jpg
<Peyaam> det e jag, är jag söt?
<MaxJezy> känns som jag har större strider i livet.
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: Sant, jag med
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: får inge CSN, flickvännen försörjer mig :(
<MaxJezy> Peyaam: ah, ganska söt äru!
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: tack du med :)
<MaxJezy> :)
<Peyaam> vette fan va jag sla göra för CSN. jag lämnade läkarintyg. de sa att jag borde ha sjukskrivit mig också
<Peyaam> nu får jag inte överklaga på överklagabeslutet.
<MaxJezy> bäst är nog att inte lägga något mer energi på det och finna alternativa inkomstkällor
<MaxJezy> CSN anser jag vara för osäkert, skulle inte under några omständigheter ha med dem att göra.
<MaxJezy> Peyaam, kontakta Försörjningsstöd.
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: de säger jag måste hoppa av skolan o söka jobb
<MaxJezy> Nej, du får Försörjningsstöd för denna månad om du inte fått CSN
<Peyaam> alltså är du säker?
<MaxJezy> "Ekonomiskt bistånd (tidigare kallat socialbidrag) är tänkt som ett sista alternativ vid tillfälliga eller varaktiga ekonomiska problem. Biståndet ska garantera dig en skälig levnadsnivå i den mån dina inkomster eller tillgångar inte räcker till."
<MaxJezy> du kan inte ta både CSN och Ekonomiskt bistånd
<MaxJezy> men får du inte CSN kan du få det andra.
<Peyaam> MaxJezy: men om de ber mig hoppa av skolan då
<Peyaam> Philip5: tjena gubben. farbror Peyam är här
<Philip5> jag ser det
<Peyaam> nu ska jag hem
<Peyaam> är  i skolan
<sakjur> andol: Har vi oppar i den här kanalen? o.O
<sakjur> Nafallo verkar ju inte vara här, så vem är då op?
<andol> sakjur: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<MaxJezy> bra att amelia är op här
<MaxJezy> kanske har fel, hon kanske inte är op
<MaxJezy> listan var för avancerad att förstå sig på
<MaxJezy> alla opar är ju iaf bra
<peyam> vad händer
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-15
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn
<gillzon> någon som vet hur man byter teckenuppsättning i ps2pdf ? får inte med åäö
<jagge> hjälp
<jagge> tänkte bränna en ubuntu på en cd skiva men iso filen är ju för stor. lite över 800 mb.   hur göra
<andol> Steg ett: Inte lämna kanalen innan någon hunnit svara.
<Philip5> andol: vadå? han väntade ju en hel minut nästan på svar ;)
<dodel> Hej! Jag installerade Arduino via programcentralen. Vart hamnade programmet då?
<Philip5> i menyn någonstans. under utveckling eller liknande
<dodel> ?
<dodel> Nej. Jag menar vart jag har installerat det i /
<Philip5> själva binären som startar det finns i /usr/bin
<dodel> Philip5: Men själva programmet, där biblioteket är.
<dodel> Arduino 1.0.3 måste man införa bibliotek manuellt
<Philip5> vilket bibliotek? jar-filerna?
<Philip5>  /usr/share/arduino där ligger det mesta
<dodel>  Philip5: Tackar! Typiskt av linux att bara lägga saker här och där :)
<Philip5> de ligger enligt ett system
<dodel> Joo, men man hittar lite binaries lite här och där.
<dodel> bin och /sbin osv
<johanbr> "dpkg -L paketnamn |grep bin" är ofta användbart
<peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<dodel> abou
<dodel> abouuu
<dodel> Snart kommer ubuntu 13.10 :D
<dodel> Abouu värste bra mannennnnnN
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> ska nog stanna kvar med xubuntu 13.04 några år
<Peyam> kan inte ubuntu bli som ARch
<Peyam> så slipper vi köra en ren installation varje år
<HeMan> jag har inte kört ren installation på väldigt länge
<HeMan> är nog 5 år gammal denna installation
<MaxJezy> har du kört samma dator 5 år?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> jag har flyttat ssd'n mellan
<HeMan> men den är snart 4 år
 * johanbr kör numera Mint
<johanbr> på min laptop, iaf...
<David-A> nyss på tv "American winter" SVT1 22:00-23:30. dokumentär om fattigdom i USA (repris ons & tor)
<dodel> Aboouuuu
<dodel> Detta ord hör jag varje dag
<dodel> Aboouu
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-16
<Barre> mörrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> bamsefar: idag har jag brännt runt i dinna jobb-h00dz
<bamsefar> Barre: Jasså, vad har du gjort här?
<larsemil> brännt runt.
<HeMan> Barre: typ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS1C-SDj2pg
<Philip5> HeMan: precis... fäll ner pungen och landa...
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> jag försöker lägga in en säljorder på 2 bitcoin på kapiton
<HeMan> jag vill ha 750000 kr styck för dom men det verkar inte gå
<Barre> HeMan: nått sånt...
<Barre> bamsefar: jag var ock besökte Åke på Akebono och köpte en ny kökskniv =)
<Barre> meh.... s/ock/och/   :S
<bamsefar> Barre: Jahaja
<bamsefar> Vart ligger det?
<Barre> bamsefar: http://www.akebono.se/ - Warfvinges väg 34
<bamsefar> Ahaa
<HeMan> Barre: har ni fått köket klart?
<Barre> HeMan: nope... ~ en vecka kvar
<Peyam> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-September-2013-397860700
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> vad är det för ikoner han har använt?
<Peyam> kan ngn säga?
<Peyam> Hund: är du där?
<Hund> Peyam, Nä
<Hund> :P
<Peyam> e det här din?
<Peyam> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-September-2013-397860700
<Hund> Peyam, Det är mitt konto. :P
<Peyam> vad hittade du dina ikoner
<Peyam> skit snygga
<Hund> Modd på Faenza av samma kille.
<Peyam> vad?
<Peyam> nu fattar jag inte
<Peyam> heter ikonerna faenza
<Hund> http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228
<Hund> http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faience-icon-theme-255099649
<Peyam> Hund:  men den här till Gnome. funkar dem på samma sätt?
<Hund> Fungerar oavsett vad du har.
<Peyam> Hund: najs.. hur har du modifierat terminalen
<Peyam> skit bra smak du har. gör en ubuntubased distro
<Peyam> kmr vara den första som laddar ner
<Hund> Peyam, haha! :P Jag kör med zsh och en egen liten prompt. Tror det finns configs på dotshare.it om du inte vill knåpa ihop en egen.
<Peyam> Hund: vadå använder du inte xfces egna terminal?
<Hund> Peyam, Jodå, men med ett annat skal.
<Peyam> jaha najs
<Peyam> Hund: jag hittar inte nerladdningslänken på faience
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> jag ska köra med vanliga greybird
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-17
<larsemil> morrn
<fr33r1d3> hejhej
<Coffe> morrning
<Barre> tjenis
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> http://www.zmescience.com/research/studies/gamers-solve-decade-old-hiv-puzzle-in-ten-days/
<HeMan> Morrn!
<fr33r1d3> hej
<HakanS> Någon som är bra på C++ och kan ge lite råd och hjälp?
<larsemil> !ask | HakanS
<ubot2> HakanS: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Philip5> Hund_: voff?!
<Hund_> Philip5, Waff
<larsemil> lugn dag idag
<Philip5> Hund_: du som är androidmaster
<larsemil> trodde det var jag som var androidmaster. :(
<Philip5> kör du CyanogenMod något?
<Philip5> larsemil: du kan också få vara med
<larsemil> jag gör cm
<larsemil> kör
<Philip5> jag körde in CyanogenMod 10.2 på min htc sensation men av någon jobbig orsak så håller den inte kvar telia som operatör om jag inte kör på bara 2G utan då swappar den själv öve sig till Sweden3 istället
<Philip5> väldigt drygt
<Philip5> ser inte hur jag kan tvinga den att inte hoppa
<larsemil> Philip5: system inställningar. sen mer under trådlöst och nätverk
<larsemil> Philip5: sen mobila nätverk
<larsemil> Philip5: sen åtkonstpunktens namn
<larsemil> Philip5: välj där.
<larsemil> Philip5: under mobila nätverksinställningar har jag ruta 1 i kryssad, men ingen annan
<ewook> stäng av roaming också kanske.
<Philip5> har ingen roaming
<Philip5> och den har telia som APN så länge den håller kvar telia
<Philip5> men det funkar bara i 2G för slår jag över till 3G så håller den kvar telia i någon minut och sedan är det som den tappar helt och då letar annan operatör
<Philip5> istället för att ens rulla ner på 2G
<Philip5> har bara data enabled ikryssat i mobile network settings
<Philip5> och nu 2G network only
<Philip5> väldigt drygt för annars verkar romen funka bra
<MaxJezy> ah, man behöver ju faktiskt inte ringa med telefoner.
<Philip5> sedan verkar de gömt en del powersettings
<larsemil> prova wipa en gång till annars.
<larsemil> jag kör alltid: wipe, flash wipe
<Philip5> det lär bli så
<Philip5> larsemil: har du inställningar för vad du ska använda för typ av nät förutom bara 2G under mobile network settings?
<Philip5> det har inte jag längre
<Philip5> typ ltr, cdma, gsm etc
<Philip5> ltr=lte
<HeMan> MaxJezy: den korrekta termen är handterminaler
<Philip5> larsemil: vilken build har du av 10.2?
<Philip5> alltså sås från vilken nightly
<larsemil> 10.2-20131009
<Philip5> min är 10.2-20131010 så det borde ju inte vara något sånt
<Philip5> ska testa en annan port av den med annan kernel
<Hund_> Philip5, Din lilla mupp
<Hund_> Sweden 3G är Telias och Tele2s gemensamma nät..
<Philip5> Hund_: är det så? är det inte 3?
<Philip5> trodde den växlade operatör
<Hund_> Philip5, Nej.
<Hund_> Philip5, N00b! *FnIzZ*
<Hund_> ;)
<Philip5> tss
<Philip5> brukar inte stå så annars
<Hund_> :)
<Philip5> Hund_: är det vad du kör emot eller har du annan operatör?
<Hund_> Philip5, Jag har Halebop
<Hund_> Just nu står det Telia. :P Men det har stått Sweden 3G förut.
<Philip5> fast halebop är väl ett teliabolag. kör de inte med deras nät då?
<Hund_> Philip5, Dom använder Telias nät.
<Philip5> men står det halebop någonsin som operatör i android?
<Hund_> Tror inte det.
<Philip5> då kanske jag kan köra min första version av cm då utan att behöva tänka att den roamar över 3 :D
<Hund_> haha japp
<Philip5> Hund_: sedan skickar jag räkningen till dig ;)
<Hund_> Philip5, Gör det. Då kan jag värma kåken med den.
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> HeMan :)
<MaxJezy> fick du dina bitcoins sålda och är god för 1,5 mille nu
<MaxJezy> ?
<Philip5> är det någon som ska ta sig en extra pilliknarkare ikväll för att fira att ubuntu 13.10 är ute?
<MaxJezy> blir det ingen wubi för 13.10?
<MaxJezy> eller är det bara LTS?
<Philip5> ingen aning för jag kör aldrig wubi
<MaxJezy> jag tycker det är smidigt att testa skiten så
<MaxJezy> så man vet om hårdvaran har bra stöd eller ej.
<andol> MaxJezy: Har för mig att wubi inte längre distribuerats, därför att det var i för dåligt skick, och att det inte fanns tid/intresse att laga det.
<andol> MaxJezy: Testa med LiveCD istället?
<MaxJezy> andol, kan man ens installera säg grafikdrivisar till livecd?
<andol> MaxJezy: Borde man kunna
<andol> Gällande wubi - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/036993.html
<MaxJezy> aha, synd.
<MaxJezy> wubi var smidigt för de användarna som behövde bra hårdvarustöd i linux men inte ville partitionera.
<MaxJezy> nu återgår allt till att köras i boxar med soppigt stöd för allt.
<Philip5> hur skulle wubi göra skillnad på hårdvarustödet?
<MaxJezy> bättre stöd än via virtuell maskin väl?
<MaxJezy> det är ju lika bra i wubi som i riktig install på partition
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> typ.
<Philip5> trodde du menade wubi jämfört med vanlig installation
<MaxJezy> nah
<Philip5> virtuella enheter är ju en och samma om man kör något sådant program
<mikul> tja.. vad gör indicator-sound för nått spännande? Upgraderade ubuntu precis och när kag sedan loggar in får jag en spännande suprise... indicator-sound tar över 100% CPU!  dconf-service ligger på 50%!  dbus-daemon ligger på runt 20% och applet.py ligger på ca 13 % cpu... Så vill jag ju inte ha det! hur gör djur?!
<Philip5> mikul: den styr/configar pulseaudio
<mikul> Philip5, okej men ska den verkligen dra 105% cpu?
<Philip5> antagligen inte
<Philip5> jag kör den inte alls med kde
<mikul> men vad kan man göra åt saken då?
<Philip5> felsöka och kolla runt om det finns någon buggrapport på det
<Philip5> hmm, kan bli lite halvdyrt med reservdelar till kamera... 188 kr för en lite gummigrunka... :/
<MaxJezy> va äre för grunka?
<Philip5> en ögonmussla
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> äre till din nikon eller?
<Philip5> nope, till mamiyan
<MaxJezy> ok
<MaxJezy> har du fotat något me den än?
<Philip5> ja lite testrullar som jag framkallat analogt
<larsemil> delhage: förresten: GRATTIS!
<andol> larsemil: Vad grattar vi delhage för?
<EAG> hallå, nån som har nån idé om hur man ska felsöka varför ens interna nätverkstrafik "chokar" fullständigt med ett cykliskt förlopp?
<EAG> från runt 20-25 MB/s till 0 och upp igen och så vidare
<larsemil> andol: står på google+ att han lvlar idag
<andol> Ah
<andol> delhage: Gratulerar!
<delhage> lvlar?
<delhage> tack
<Philip5> lvlar? låter som något world of worldcraft... typ ungdomska för gå upp i level... ;P
<MaxJezy> nästan fler på bannlistan än som är inloggade på kanalen nu
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-18
<Barre> HeMan: > 1.000.000 NFS IOPS =) https://twitter.com/pmorrissey3000/status/390844062519296000
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: jag läste det som 1 million VM snapshots och "bara" 607567 iops
<andol> Sedärja, där hittade jag första spammet som kommit in via IPv6. Frågan är ifall man ska se det som något positivt eller negativt :)
<HeMan> andol: vad har du för ratio mellan ipv4- och ipv6-spam?
<andol> HeMan: Av sådant som inte blivit direkt avvisad utav dnsbl-kollen så ser det ut att vara ett ipv6-spam på sisådär hundrafemtio ipv4-spam. Sedan så tror jag enbart att dnsbl:en plockar ipv4-adresser, så hade det inte varit för den hade ju ratio varit åtskilliga faktorer högre åt ipv4-hållet till.
<larsemil> någon som har tips på hur man arkiverar sina mail på ett bra sätt? har en kund som använder mailboxen till att typ lagra filer. 18gb.
<MaxJezy> läskigt att posten i sverige är så galet snabb
<MaxJezy> 11 timmar från sundsvall till västra frölunda
<MaxJezy> wb einandTB
<einandTB> tack
<einandTB> lite småjobbiga buggar i thunderbird
<larsemil> JA!
<larsemil> jag har samma problem einandTB .
<Stirner> Bus4you <3
<MaxJezy> bufu?
<MaxJezy> fubu?
<Stirner> Här snackar vi Bra kundbemötande, högklassig komfort, punktliga bussar samt gratis internet hela resan. Till detta kommer att priset enligt min erfarenhet ALLTID är lägre än SJ och swebuss
<Stirner> nettbuss.se
<Stirner> deras enda minus är att dom inte har jättemånga turer och till för få destinationer
<MaxJezy> jag tror de har fler minus än plus
<MaxJezy> speciellt eftersom de inte ens rör sig inom västernorrland öht.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Vilket kanske är varför de kan spara pengar? ^__^
<MaxJezy> ja ^^
<HakanS> NÃ¥gon som uppgraderat till 13.10?
<MaxJezy> sakjur, oslo-sthlm på 10 timmar
<MaxJezy> inte speciellt mycket att hurra över.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Oj, nej. Verkligen inte
<sakjur> 5 är okehj
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> buss 10 timmar, jag betalar hellre 1000kr extra och åker tåg.
<MaxJezy> sakjur: var åker du med buss då?
<MaxJezy> och från?
<MaxJezy> korta resor kan vara smidigt med buss, typ 30 minuter till 1 timme
<MaxJezy> men längre sträckor går buss bort och tåg blir smidigare
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Sthlm-Oslo
<sakjur> Borde kunna ta typ 5 timmar tycker jag..
<MaxJezy> fattar inte att de är slutsålt dessutom
<MaxJezy> NSB är riktigt billiga att köpa biljetter från.
<MaxJezy> åkte oslo-eskilstuna för något år sedan för 450 bagis.
<MaxJezy> finns inget värre än att hamna brevid en tjockis hela bussresan från oslo till sthlm.
<sakjur> lol, nej. Eller flyg.
<sakjur> (inget illa om feta personer, men jag vill ha HELA mitt egna säte.
<MaxJezy> ja, det är företagen som inte följer med i BMI kurvan hos folket.
<MaxJezy> de följer modemagasinens BMI
<sakjur> MaxJezy: så illa är det inte. De flesta klarar av normala säten, svårt att lösa med speciella säten eller något dock
<MaxJezy> det är förnedrande mot tjockisar att de ska behöva förnedras med så små säten.
<MaxJezy> problemen finns men man blundar för dem. låtsas som ingenting.
<MaxJezy> det finns ju helt klart iaf 2-3 % med sån övervikt att de går in på andra sätet
<sakjur> Jag upplever det snarare som bra att man maximerar antalet platser, men det är klart att fetma är komplicerat ämne idag
<MaxJezy> man kanske kan tjockisanpassa främre delen av bussen med lite bredare säten
<Barre> HeMan: ja, du har givetvis rätt.... :/
<Philip5> givetvis är väl och ta i när det kommer från HeMan? han har rätt den här gången...
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> "plötsligt händer det"
<HeMan> jag har en tes om att man har en finit mängd tur
<HeMan> och jag lyckas alltid bränna av min tur på den där typen av gissningar
<HeMan> hade ju varit bättre om jag hade den turen när jag köper en lott i stället!
<Philip5> så är det nog
<dodel> Hej! Har ni uppdaterat till 13.10 nu
<dodel> ?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> fast jag fuskade och hoppade på 13.10 när det var i alfa-stadiet
<dodel> Hur uppdaterar man?
<HeMan> sudo do-release-upgrade
<dodel> Okej. Tappar jag exakt allt då eller?
<dodel> Jag kör ubuntu på min chromebook
<MaxJezy> fy fan för swedbanken alltså, uttag medges ej, så springer jag hem och byter kort till sambons
<MaxJezy> tillbaka till affären
<MaxJezy> samma sak där
<MaxJezy> sen springer man till statoil för att testa, där funkar det.
<MaxJezy> hur mycket ska man begära i kompensation för det här?
<antii> du får inte ett skit!
<Screedo> [18:29] <MaxJezy> fy fan för swedbanken alltså, uttag medges ej, så springer jag hem och byter kort till sambons <-- där begår du ett brott, det står i avtalet att kortet är personligt och får ej lånas ut. :)
<Screedo> men som svar på din fråga, du får ingen kompensation för detta. Men se det positivt, du fick lite motion :P
<einand> Screedo: du begår inte ett brott
<einand> Screedo: så inte det minsta olagligt
<dodel> Tappar man allt om man upgraderar 13.04 till 13.10?
<einand> dodel: inte om du kört dist-upgrade
<dodel> einand: Då är alla program kvar osv?
<dodel> Är det någon skillnad mellan 13.04 och 13.10?
<Screedo> einand: iofs rätt, men du begår ett avtalsbrott och kan bli av med ditt kort.
<einand> dodel: ja, oftast
<dodel> einand, Okej! Så länge den inte rör /home mappen så
<einand> dodel: nja, i /home ligger bara inställningar, och sånt. inte själva programmen
<einand> dodel: kan inte lova till 100% att det fungerar att upgradera, ibland så plockas vissa program bort, och vissa läggs till
<dodel> einand, Men jag har dokument där som jag är hyffsat rädd om :)
<einand> dodel: dom behöver du inte oroa dig för.
<einand> läs bara noga när du upgraderar om det står något i stil med att den tänker plocka bort nått
<einand> dodel: fast, igentlogen skall man alltid ta som vana att göra backup innan upgraderingar, oavsätt
<dodel> einand, ok, ska spara på USB för säkerhetsskull
<MaxJezy> jag ska in på swedbank och fisa på måndag
<dodel> "In my country their is a problem. And the problem is the..." - Borat :D
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> va händer
<Hoxx> inte mycket
<dodel> Arduino
<Hoxx> Blev rädd när jag uppgraderade till 13.10 när datorn inte hittade nåt operativsystem..drog ur batteriet några sekunder och sen funkade det fint igen :)
<dodel> Hoxx hur är 13.10?
<Hoxx> dodel: jag har inte ens märkt nån skillnad än
<Hoxx> dash e väl lite uppdaterad
<dodel> Hoxx dom tar väll bort lite buggar antar jag?
<Hoxx> säkert det jo
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> orka med uppdateringarna
<Peyam> jag ska fan ha min 13.04 till nästra lts
<Peyam> men grabbar. Jag vill ha en conky som tar hela min skärm
<Peyam> anyone?
<dodel> Peyam: Vi är inga grabbar
<dodel> Peyam: Vad är en conky?
<Philip5> "Conky is a system monitor that can display just about anything, either on your root desktop or in its own window."
<Philip5> sånt här lull-lull du ser på desktopen: http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/057/8/a/conky___lua_ubuntu_by_fenouille84-d3af8o5.png
<Philip5> utom mittengrejen
<Hoxx> de va en himla massa info
<Peyam> dodel: du vet
<Peyam> dodel: conky är vad ska jag säga. det e bäst att du googlar. mkt svårt o förklara
<whoami_> varje gång jag startar datorn och kommer in på skrivbordet får jag upp meddelandet att "problem med systemprogram upptäcktes" vill du rapportera nu. Hur blir man av med det?
<sakjur> whoami_: finns lite info på http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade-from-1
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-19
<blurkis> Tänkte prova en lite lättare desktop-environment på min laptop.  om jag installerar typ windowmaker, och använder det istället. är det något man måste deaktivera själv för att spara resurser, eller räcker det med att logga in med windowmaker? Jag menar, så att inte tusen olika program kopplade till gnome/unity körs i bakgrunden som inte längre behövs?
<blurkis> weeee, gick ju hur smidigt som helst att köra windowmaker istället.   för mig med gammal laptop och som mest surfar och lyssnar på musik, så kändes gnome/unity overkill.. :)
<MaxJezy> morrn¨
<dodel> MaxJezy: morrn
<Screedo> goddag
<blurkis> Jag tycker det är illa konstruerat att firefox (eller är det ngn standard för html?) tillåter att sidor kan vägras stänga ner.  Drabbar väl bara de som surfar porr ibland, men ändå..    så surt när de där fusk-polis sidorna poppar upp som man inte kan stänga ner utan att stänga ner *hela* sessionen i firefox.
<fadi> hejsan
<fadi> någon vet någon bra hemside program?
<fadi> att göra en i??
<Hund_> fadi, Geany, Vim, Emacs, Gedit
<MaxJezy> finns väl lite addons till chrome kan ja tänka mig för det syftet.
<fadi> TACK
<fadi> någon bra program att göra fina texter å så??
<Hund_> fadi, Fina texter? GIMP kanske?
<fadi> jaaa. typ såna där bandaroller till hemdisa eller vad det hetter??
<Hund_> DÃ¥ rekomenderar jag GIMP.
<fadi> tack
<cityangel> Hi I was forced to install my ubuntu from start amd I had only Maverick 10.10 left to dowload from...so now I cannot update or upgrade it so what shall I do ?
<andol> cityangel: Vad menar du med att du bara hade Ubuntu 10.10 att välja på nerladdningsmässigt?
<lord4163> fadi: Prova Sublime Text, inte gratis men du kan prova det hur länge du vill så typ 'gratis', lägg in tillägg som Emmet, använd GIMP till bildredigering och installera tillägget Browserstack för att kolla om allt funkar i Internet Explorer
<lord4163> Skit alltså
<lord4163> för sen
<cityangel> jag hade det hemma att ladda ubuntu på nytt ifrån.....enda skivan jag hade i fungerande att download hela ubuntu på nytt på min dator...men nu går det ju ej uppdatera eller uppgradera maveric??
<lord4163> fadi: Prova Sublime Text, inte gratis men du kan prova det hur länge du vill så typ 'gratis', lägg in tillägg som Emmet, använd GIMP till bildredigering och installera tillägget Browserstack för att kolla om allt funkar i Internet Explorer
<lord4163> fadi: Det finns så klart folk som vägrar använda Sublime, då kan du använda Aptana Studio ;)
<cityangel> Hej andol vad ska jag göra för att kunna updatera och upgradera ubuntu 10.10 maverick vidare?
<cityangel> hallåååå någon  som kunde ge råd hur jag får maverick updaterad och upgraderad?
<andol> cityangel: 1) Det absolut lättaste är att du tar och laddar ner en färskare iso och (ny)installerar från den.
<andol> Annars går det ev. med lite pill att uppgradera via http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<cityangel> JA men HUR?
<cityangel> Hur nerladdar jag ett nytt iso på USB stickan och sedan installerar den på min ubuntu maverick dator?
<cityangel> andol nu skrev jag frågan här ovanför
<andol> cityangel: Ahh, låter som om jag missuppfattade den ursprungliga frågan, tolkade det som att du utav någon anledning hade laddat ner en Ubuntu 10.10-iso, och installerat från precis.
<andol> cityangel: Lite osäker på hur det såg ut i Ubuntu 10.10, men du har inget program någonstans i någon meny som heter "skapa uppstartsdisk" eller motsvarande?
<cityangel> NEJ jag var tvungen för det var den enda fungerande ubuntu jag hade på min cd hur laddar jag ner 12.10 eller 13.04 på min usb stcika och installerar från den till datorn??
<cityangel> ja men hur gör jag med den?
<cityangel> det finns skapa uppstartdisk
<cityangel> jag har laddat ner på skrivbordet 12.10 och 13.04...men får inte till det?
<cityangel> andol hur installerar jag ubuntu från usb stickan eller ifrån skrivbordet på min dator?
<cityangel> andol vet inte hur jag installerar?
<lord4163> cityangel: Du kan använda dd för att skapa din usb?
<cityangel> vad är dd
<cityangel> lord4163 vad är dd?
<lord4163> cityangel: Ett program som kan göra kopior. Skriv i terminalen: sudo dd if=~/Skrivbord/diniso.iso of=/dev/dinusb ! AKTA HITTA DEN RÄTTA USBN !
<lord4163> cityangel: kolla det i diskhanteraren.
<cityangel> jag har brasero
<cityangel> det fanns ingen usb sticka min usb på skrivbordet
<cityangel> den är dock kopplad i usb uttaget
<lord4163> cityangel: Om du gå till System -> Administration -> Diskhanteraren typ
<lord4163> cityangel: Den borde dycka upp där.
<cityangel> finns där
<lord4163> tillbaka om en stund
<cityangel> ok
<cityangel> hexabit hur installerar jag 13.10 på usb stickan och sedan på datorn?
<cityangel> hallåååå ingen kvar som kan ge sista biten av råd nu?
<cityangel> Philip5 hur för jag ubuntu från usb stickan till datorn ?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<cityangel> hur installerar alltså jag ubuntu på datorn från usb stickan min?
<Philip5> du måste ha skapat en installations-sticka och när det är gjort så pluggar man i usbn och ser till att ens dator kan starta från usb-sticka
<cityangel> hur installerar jag ubuntu i min dator har en gammal version av ubuntu o det går ej uppdatera eller uppgradera så hur installerar jag ett nytt på datorn?
<cityangel> hur vet jag att min min dator kan starta från usb stickan?
<Philip5> man får kolla om den har sådan funktion i bios
<cityangel> jag nerladdade ubuntu 13.10 från nätet på min dator och nu installerar jag den på min usb sticka så hur gör jag sedan?
<Philip5> vissa datorer har det som standard medan andra måste man ändra boot-ordningen för vilka media den ska leta efter att starta ifrån först
<cityangel> jag har ubuntu maverick dator just nu den går ej updatera eller upgradera så vad ska jag göra för att se om jag kan nerladda iso laddningen från usb stickan till denna min dator nu?
<Philip5> cityangel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cityangel> Philip5 tack för länken men fattar ingenting där?
<Philip5> om du har laddat ner en iso med ubuntu så måste du göra den till en bootbar usb-sticka. det gör du antingen från en befintlig linux eller windows installation
<cityangel> jag har redan ubuntu maverick och vill ha 13.10 på datorn istället
<Philip5> och du ska göra en ren ny installation eller?
<cityangel> Philip5 vad menar du linux?
<cityangel> ja exakt
<cityangel> men vet inte hur jag ska göra den nya installationen???
<Philip5> då laddar du ner iso-filen av den version av ubuntu du vill installera. starta sedan programmet "make startup disk" och i det väljer du din iso-fil och pekar på din usb-sticka
<Philip5> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Philip5> när stickan är klar så backar du upp alla filer som du vill ha sparade från din nuvarande installation och sedan startar du om med stickan i datorn
<Philip5> om den inte skulle starta från din sticka då och börja med installation av nya ubuntu så måste du in i din dators bios och ändra så att den väljer att söka efter att starta från usb först.
<cityangel> hur kommer jag in i min dators bios då?
<Philip5> när datorn startar och det bara står något om minne i datorn och så. då trycker man på F1 eller delete-knappen beroende på vilken sorts bios man har
<cityangel> har ingen aning om vilken bios jag har?? har ubuntu dator endast.... några år på nacken nu redan
<cityangel> när trycker man på f1 eller delete knappen ?
<tiina> hej jag vet inte hur jag ska få min dator att starta ifrån usb nya ubuntun från usbstickan?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Judarnas historia del 3 av 5" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-22:00 (repris sön,tis,ons)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vi älskar vapen" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-23:00. intressant perspektiv att med en positiv attityd intervjua säljare på en vapenhandlarmässa i usa. (repris från mån)
<fadi> Hejsan!!!
<fadi> Har ett stort problem. undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig
<johanbr> fadi: fråga, så svarar folk om de kan
<fadi> Jag har tappat bort hela meny valet på ubuntu 13.04
<fadi> men när väljer 12.04 kan jag gå in
<fadi> hela över raden är borta.
<fadi> vad kan man göra. har testat starta om men samma sak händer.
<blurkis> fadi nu kanske det är en svår fråga, men kör du vanliga ubuntu med unity som skrivbord?
<blurkis> fadi, för att se om det inte är något du råkat ändra, så om du kan.. så prova att skapa en ny användare, eller logga in som gäst (om det går) och se om nya användaren har samma problem..
<fadi> unity?? för när jag startade om å väljer den översta ubuntu är det borta
<blurkis> var väljer du? vid inloggningen, eller när datorn startar och du väljer operativsystem?
<fadi> den översta ubuntu funkar inte..
<blurkis> jag hade försökt utesluta att det är ngt du råkat ändra på,  så då hade jag skapat en ny användare och se hur det ser ut för den personen..
<fadi> varken den på vänster sida med program eller det översta grejen syns
<blurkis> fadi, har du försökt uppgradera ubuntu och sen fått problem vid uppgraderingen?
<blurkis> fadi, när du loggar in.. har du möjlighet att logga in på gästkonto då?
<fadi> jaaa... jag logga in på gäst konto kan jag.
<fadi> men händer samma sak
<blurkis> samma sak där?  då låter det som att det är programmet som krånglar och ingen inställning du råkat göra..
<blurkis> surt.. för jag skulle misstänka att det är ngn uppgradering som ballat ut,  men då måste du ju kunna logga in och starta en terminal och göra klart det..
<blurkis> om du har möjlighet, så kan man alltid komma åt en terminal genom ctrl alt f1,  och så typ  ctrl alt f7  (eller f6.. minns inte) för att komma tillbaks.
<blurkis> där kan du logga med ditt vanliga konto, och sedan köra "sudo update" och sen sudo dist-upgrade.    då ska en eventuell uppgradering göras klart..
<blurkis> om det nu är så att det är ngn uppgradering som ballat ut..
<fadi> tack
<fadi> det hära var svårt.
<fadi> fattar inte varför meny grejen är borta. om jag väljer ubuntu 13.04
<swetjej> hallo
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-20
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> god morgon
<dodel> morrn!
<dodel> kodein: Har du uppdaterat din chromebook nu?
<dodel> Ubuntu släppte 13.10 igår
<dodel> iförregår
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> 12.04 e verkligen tråkig
<peyam> och 13.10 verkligen buggig
<peyam> hej sötnosar
<dodel> peyam: På vilket sätt är 13.10 buggig?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> lts suger
<epzil0n> ursäkta, håller på med chromebook och via crosh shell så är åäö kajko, hur ser dom ut nu då?
<epzil0n> secure shell appen för chromebook eller chrome verkar ju vara lite bättre
<peyam> trodde det var ubuntu channel
<epzil0n> vad menar du?
<dodel> Hej! När jag skriver arduino på terminalen. Vart är den där filen då som startas upp då? Jag hittar den inte i /sbin
<dodel> Alltså genvägen
<dodel> Typ om man skriver "gedit". Var är då själva genvägen ?
<bamsefar> echo $PATH
<bamsefar> Någonstans där i. :)
<bamsefar> Du kan använda which gedit för att få reda på vart den ligger.
<dodel> bamsefar! Tack! Du är en riktig björn :)
<dodel> whitch fungerar också
<bamsefar> :)
<dodel> yes!! köpte nya saker till min arduino nu! 15.86  dollar!
<dodel> Skulle kosta annars 50 dollar
<Philip5> vad använder du den till?
<dodel> Philip5, Jag sak brygga öl
<dodel> Philip5, Jag ska brygga öl. Det är en dryg process om man vill slå systembolaget på fingrarna i kvalité. Det är inte kostsamt eller svår, utan det har mycket tid bara. Därför ska min arduino blir typ en liten robot som sköter själva temperaturen åt mig :)
<dodel> Jag kallar den för.....Mini me......
<dodel> *Alla tappar hakan*
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<dodel> aboo wallabajja!
<peyam> hej igen
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-13
<realubot> Peyam är lika snabb som Fantomen. Han loggar ut innan man hinner svara.
<kes0> Och som odens inoljade rännskita
<David-A> är inte det Lucky Luke?
<kes0> Ja de låter troligare
<kes0> Linda^:
<kes0> LINDA
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> hej
<kes0> Hej, skulle se om du va vaken bara
<Linda^> David-A: Jag vet att det inte är en förkortning, menade mer att jag inte vet nån annan gång jag använder "å" '
<Linda^> Jag är vaken
<David-A> å!
<David-A> (förk f "åhå"!)
<kes0> Hb - hembränt
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Linda^, har du skype?
<peyam> ngn som vill skypa här?
<Linda^> peyam: På fråga A svarar jag: Ja. På fråga B svarar jag: Nej.
<Linda^> peyam: varför tar du inte och umgås med frun?
<Linda^> nygift och allt.
<peyam> ja  hon e hemma hos systern och jag vill inte sova
<peyam> måste göra saker och behöver ngn som håller mig vaken
<peyam> Linda^, skypa?
<Linda^> peyam: Jag har redan svarat nej på den frågan.
<peyam> juste
<Linda^> Blev han ledsen tro?
<kes0> Ja, han hoppa nog från köksbordet
<kes0> Linda^: Är de snö i stockholm? Var nära att fråga om du har stora bröst =) poppade bara upp sådär hm
<David-A> är folk fulla jämt?
<Philip5> Linda^: du har det inte lätt
<Linda^> jösses..
<kes0> Haha
<Linda^> Kanske skulle sluta hänga här
<kes0> Var inte seriöst
<kes0> Så farligt var de väl inte?
<kes0> Linda^: URsäkta
<Linda^> sa inte attt det var farligt.
<Linda^> Men lite väl barnsligt kanske.
<kes0> Aha
<kes0> :P
<kes0> *ser vuxen ut*
<kes0> *stennylle*
<kes0> Gäsp
<Linda^> gå och lägg dig
<kes0> Har lagt mig men är övertrött å kans inte sova
<kes0> kan*
<Linda^> hepp
<kes0> Vad heter de där dom läkarna söver ner med, som en mask man får andas i sen slocknar man direkt nästan?
<Linda^> ingen aning.. mask med sövmedel?
<Linda^> narkos väl
<kes0> Nä nå annat tror jag
<kes0> Ja de är de nog
<kes0> Hade velat ha de nu
<kes0> Är freenode största irc nätet?
<Linda^> tvivlar
<kes0> Ok
<Olanzapin> GGGGOOO Morgon Sverige
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> god morgon!
<Coffe> Såg någon nyhet om netflix nu fungerar i chrome.. i ubuntu
<Porrhandske> Coffe: jo men tyvärr bara chrome det funkar i, men det är ett steg framåt iaf kan man säga
<Coffe> men det + chromecast .. kanske de blir en bra remote .. iofs anv jag knappt netflix.
<Porrhandske> väntar (läs hoppas) att det kommer till raspbmc så jag kan använda det där, vissa har fått det att fungera men vad jag fattar måste man hålla på med proxys då det verkar bara funka i USA vilket jag inte orkar hålla på med
<Coffe> då jag kollar massa motorsport + hockey .. å har ett viaplay konto bytte jag till en tv med det i ..  å 3 dagar senare så släppte dom stödet till chromecast..
<Porrhandske> alltid när man gör stora inköp så kommer det stöd till det man har sen innan... personligen använder jag bara min tv för konsollerna jag har sen använder jag datorn till att se på det jag vill se på/lyssna på
<Coffe> gamla tv hade itne heller stöd för protocol att prata med rpi över hdmi
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<einand> Screedo: godmorgon
<Screedo> einand: Händer det något roligt denna måndag då?
<einand> Screedo: självklart
<Screedo> vadå?
<einand> Tja, får gå till ett väldigt kreaktivt och utmanande jobb, som är skit skoj
<Screedo> :)
<einand> jag får gå hem från jobbet och träffa min fru
<einand> och jobba med min hobby
<Screedo> roligt att höra att du är lycklig :)
<Screedo> är det imorgon det är ubuntu release?
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> snart julafton också
<Screedo> jo, snart pension också
<Screedo> 26 oktober var final release för ubuntu 14.10
<Dynamit> Hejgrabbar
<Dynamit> skulle behöva lite idér om ni har tid typ nu
<HeMan> idéer om vad?
<Dynamit> om vad felet kan vara jag har upgraderat till Ubuntu 14.04.4LTS men sket sig så vi fått disken imonterad i en ny VPS
<Dynamit> men när jag kör mount gnäller den på filsystemet eller superblocken
<Dynamit> och jag försökt återskapa superblocken men den gnäller ändå så sitter fast
<HeMan> vad är det för virtualiseringsplattform?
<HeMan> körde du en do-release-upgrade?
<Dynamit> Vet faktiskt inte men den nya VPS kör Debian
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> vart då de sket sig såvi har en ny och ska ha filerna ur den gamla
<Dynamit> men får fanskapet inte montera sig
<HeMan> Dynamit: är diskarna zonade som dom ska då?
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller är dom inzonade till flera vps'er?
<Dynamit> Jagvet inte våran värd som vet de
<Dynamit> kan iför sig ringa dem men tänkte höra med er om varför jag inte får mount vilja
<HeMan> Dynamit: det låter som handhavandeproblem i deras ände
<Dynamit> för som sagt ser disken men kan fasiken inte köra mount
<HeMan> Dynamit: om disken åkt över till en annan vps
<Dynamit> har den
<HeMan> det ska den inte kunna göra bara för att man uppdaterar den
<Dynamit> får ringa ilait då och höra om de kan köra mount på den så vi får ur filerna
<Dynamit> får måste ha tag i db och hemsidan som finns på den
<HeMan> Dynamit: om det är ext4 kan du köra debugfs mot partitionen om den är läsbar
<Dynamit> ok ska kolla, måste bara köra en man debugfs
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> aldrig använd den förut nämligen ;)
<Dynamit> De jobbar med de Heman men sjukavar do-releas-upgrade ifrån 10.04.xxLTS funkade men inte ifrån 12.04.4LTS till 14.04.1LTS
<Dynamit> *sjuka var*
<Dynamit> Tro det eller ej när det gäller disken var det jag som var felet att gick ej montera men men
<Dynamit> nu gäller det jobba på fort som fan
<Dynamit> Hej någon som är bra på mysql inne
<Dynamit> vi har äntligen fått ordning på det mesta men en tabell som jag fick kopiera via filerna syns inte i sin DB
<Dynamit> men filen finns där den förväntas vara
<Barre> innodb eller MyISAM?
<Dynamit> mysql
 * Barre ser sig dock inte som "bra" på mysql så jag försvinner igen :)
<Barre> jag såg att du skrev mysql och då frågade jag om det är innodb eller myisam :)
<Dynamit> finns det flera olika mysql viste fanns flera typer av sql
<Dynamit> innondb om jag förståt rätt
<Barre> Dynamit: samma databas, två olika storage engines. Du kan ha både innodb och myisam i en databas.
<Dynamit> Det jag kan säga rakt upp och ner är standarden för Debian7
<Barre> jo, men när man skapar en tabell i en databas så kan du speca vilken typ det skall vara.
<Dynamit> hm kanske har hittat någon form av bov har en dell config error ser jag i PhPmyadmin
<arcsky> vad är det appormor gör?
<arcsky> apparmor*
<HeMan> den försöker höja säkerheten genom ett regelverk för vilka program som får komma åt vad på datorn
<Barre> det är en MAC (Mandatory Access Controll), ett system som definerar vad applikationer och/eller användare får göra på systemet,
<andol> För att inte tala om den förvirring en MAC kan bidra med ifall man inte är medveten om att den ligger i bakgrunden och begränsar :)
<Dynamit> yay verkar som är bara DNS kvar
<Dynamit> Den ska vara uppdaterad men verkar som bland annat DNS-servern jag använder inte har uppdaterat vart den pekar
<Dynamit> men vet att de kan ta till 48H innan det sker
<Dynamit> men tycker det borde ändras på någon server efter typ 4timmar
<Dynamit> LoL
<Dynamit> var en sak jag inte tänkte på vi kan bara styra huvuddomänen verkar det som
<Dynamit> men www. har kunden kontroll över verkar det som
<Dynamit> orsaken är vist enkel DNS ligger hos BINERO
<Dynamit> Trevligt få veta sånt när man håller på bli tokig
<Screedo> Dynamit: Verkar som du har haft en hemsk dag men samtidigt fåt lära dig en hel del. :) Inte roligt när man väl står mitt uppe i det men roligt efteråt.
<einand> då skall vi se om jag gör rätt
 * einand har plötsligt börjat hata sin nya hobby
<kes0> Finns de någon säkring i datorn som går om de börjar brinna typ?
<kes0> De är de tydligen, är väl rätt självklart, dum fråga.
<kes0> Vad är bäst, att processor fläkt blåser mot eller från?
<propus> tjolla hopp gott folk!
<yarre> howdy ho propus
<propus> läget?
<yarre> Jo får väl funka :P
<propus> härligt :)
<yarre> jupp
<propus> vad sker denna kväll?
<Dynamit> inte mycket, äntligen såverkar allting på maskinen jag fått bråka med i typ 12timmar funka som det ska
<Dynamit> själv då propus
<propus> Dynamit: jaså?.. vad är det för maskin och vad ska du köra på den?
<propus> Dynamit: njaa håller på att köra igång en nameserver :)
<Dynamit> Jag hjälper en som heter Ted som är den som har ansvaret för ett eyemag.se hemsida
<Dynamit> den ligger på en VPS men ifrån Ubuntu 12.04.xx LTS till 14.04.1LTS så hände något så den vägrade starta
<propus> ok
<Dynamit> så vi fick sätta upp en ny VPS hos dem vi har maskinen
<Dynamit> och va ett helskotta få till allting igen för jag inte viste exakt hur allting var uppbyggt
<Dynamit> men nu är det rena fort-knox på köpet utav händelsen iform av att virtuella användare med väldigt strypta rättigheter används
<Dynamit> utåt sätt vilket kommer minska problimatiken om någon tränger sig in i enskild kunds hemsida
<Dynamit> även om de bara ligger en aktiv hemsida på maskinen, så är det ju hot om de andra skulle bli aktiva igen
<Dynamit> att inte ha väldigt strypt
<propus> okey.. låter ju som att du har något att göra i natt :)
<Dynamit> Haha efter 12timmar tänker jag fasiken ta rast
<Dynamit> iform av det får vänta tills imorgon
<Dynamit> sidan är uppe och rullar
<Dynamit> och det mesta verkar funka som det skall
<Dynamit> började typ 10 imorse
<propus> hehe okej :)
<Dynamit> ba
<Dynamit> ksplice funkar inte på Wheezy med gratis licensen för mig
<Dynamit> Ubuntu 12.xxLTS gör det då jag registrerade med gratis licens när de erbjöd för gratis licenserna det
<Dynamit> så tusan hur fasiken ska man då gratis "lappa" kärnan så man slipper omstart
<propus> okej.. aldrig använt ksplice :)
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, klsplice-patchar är ju byggda för specifika kärnor, och då är det väl inte så konstigt att de inte fungerar för en annan dist, med en annan kärna? :)
<Dynamit> De har stöd för flera olika och funkar med samma licens problemet är gratis licensen
<Dynamit> stödjer inte Wheezy längre så kan inte få en nyckel som säger okej till Wheezy
<Dynamit> You are running a kernel that is not supported by the free version of Ksplice Uptrack säger den
<Dynamit> för vara noga
<Dynamit> andol: Har du någon koll på någonting som patchar kärnorna som stödjer wheezy som är gratis så man slipper starta om maskinen?
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, ifall jag inte missminner mig helt så finns ju ksplice-funktionaliten inbyggt i vanliga kärnor, så du kan ju alltid roa dig med att skriva dina egna ksplice-patchar? :-) Fast nej, mer koll än så har jag inte.
<andol> Är det verkligen så mycket till problem att boota om wheezy-burken någon gång varannan månad, eller vad det nu blir?
<einand> sedan jag lärde mig .ssh/config så blev mitt liv mycket bättre
<propus> einand: jaså :)
<einand> propus: tillsammans med mosh så behöver jag typ aldrig återupprätta en ssh anslutning
<propus> einand: du menar att du alltid är ansluten till dina ssh hostar hela tiden? eller?
<einand> typ
<propus> cool.
<einand> eller så återupprättas dom, när jag får lina igen
<einand> kolla upp mosh
<propus> okejs.. kanske man skulle titta på det..
<propus> einand: verkar intressant :)
<einand> propus: det är det
<peyam> Hej
<propus> hoy!
<peyam> hej
<peyam> propus, sveridemokrateen?
<peyam> är du han?
<propus> hu?
<Linda^> :o
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-14
<propus> peyam: vad menar du?
<peyam> det var kanske inte du
<peyam> det var ngn annan
<propus> ehh okej.
<peyam> Linda^, kan du svara mig
<peyam> Linda^, när skapar jag package i Android?
<Linda^> Vadå när?
<peyam> kan du android?
<Linda^> Jag kan hantera en androidtelefon
<Linda^> känns som vi har gått igenom det här förut
<peyam> ojdå
<Linda^> Herregud
<propus> hehe.. verkar vara en kunnig kille det där.
<propus> *gäsp*
<Linda^> propus: Vi börjar bli vana vid det där nu
<propus> Linda^: okej.. har hjälpt honom några gånger och förklarat hur han ska gå tillväga men verkar inte fastna.. :P
<propus> Linda^: så vad gör du vaken denna tid?
<Linda^> propus: Om android? Jag är på jobbet
<propus> Linda^: nej inte om android.. om andra grejer, hur man öppnar portar, installerar drivrutiner, mm..
<propus> Linda^: aha.. vad jobbar du med?
<huttan> oj, folk vakna denna tiden
<huttan> hej propus, hej Linda^
<propus> huttan: tjena :)
<huttan> Läget ??
<propus> huttan: joo tack det är alla tiders :)
<Linda^> Ja det verkar inte bättre
<propus> låter som att någon här heller skulle vilja ligga och sova? :D
<Linda^> Jomenvisst
<Linda^> Varför sover inte ni för?
<propus> Sova kan man göra i graven :D
<Linda^> SÃ¥ du sover aldrig? :(
<propus> Jag håller på med mitt lilla projekt, bygger om ventilationen till serverskåpet och försöker köra igång en test rigg för att köra bitcoin :)
<propus> Linda^: jag är vaken så mycket jag kan.. sover kanske 4-5 tim per dygn.
<Linda^> jag sover väl också där lite .. oftast
<Linda^> så typ en gång varannan vecka eller så, då tar jag igen och sover länge!
<Linda^> Men det beror nog mest på att jagi nte har något planerat just den dagen
<propus> Okej :)
<propus> hmm.. måste uppgradera min dator med lite mer ram :P
<huttan> Linda^: semester =)
<propus> huttan: vad har du för dig då?
<Linda^> huttan: Okej :o
<Linda^> lyxigt
<propus> Näeh vad sägs om en koppkaffe?
<Linda^> Nejtack
<Linda^> Men varm choklad kanske
<propus> ingen kaffe drickare?
<propus> Joo det är gott.. dock har man inge sånt hemma :P
<Linda^> Neh, förstår inte vad det är som är så gott med kaffe. Det smakar ju ... kaffe! :P
<propus> Nåjo.. kaffe funkar.. men föredrar sockerhaltiga drycker :).. men just nu har jag inget annat än kaffe och mjölk hemma :)
<Linda^> varm mjölk med lite socker :D
<Linda^> det är gotti!!
<propus> Njaa.. vet inte om jag ska tro på det.. gillar inte varm mjölk..
<propus> Linda^: vad jobbar du med?
<peyam> tbx
<Linda^_> propus: Hemliga grejer
<Linda^_> :)
<propus> Linda^: Okej.. låter spännande :)
<propus> Linda^: hur gör man för att få en sådan där hemlig host?
<Linda^> propus: 3 timmar kvar av min arbetstid har jag iaf.
<Linda^> That much I can say
<Linda^> Och nu har jag min mugg med varm choklad här också.
<propus> Linda^: okej :)
<propus> Jag har min kopp kaffe :)
<propus> med mjölk i.
<Linda^> hm.. undra om comviq drabbas av det där tele2-strulet
<Linda^> för nu dog mitt internet :(
<propus> ojdå.. tråkigt!
<andol> morgens
<propus> morgon!
<Linda^> It came back!
<propus> *thumbs up*
 * andol gör ett försök att ta åt sig äran :)
<Linda^> eh, vad betyder det när det står DC istället för LTE?
<propus> Dual-Carrier
<Linda^> Såg det nu.. Sen jag roota och stoppa in CM så står det LTE istället för 4G, men den biten förstod jag ju själv. Men kände inte igen DC.
<propus> okej.
<Linda^> 11 kvartar kvar!
<propus> nice :)
<propus> andol: ta åt sig äran? är det du som sitter och sliter ut kablar i kontroll rummet nu igen?
<propus> mEEEp, mEEEp!
<propus> Linda^: har du nå skojiga datorprojekt där hemma i din lya?
<Linda^> propus: Neh :(
<propus> Linda^: aha :) men du är en ren Linux user?
<Linda^> propus: What makes you think that?
<propus> Linda^: du hänger här :P
<Linda^> Jamen, jag får väl ha windows på mina datorer för det .P
<propus> Usch!.. svär inte :D
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> meh, nu dog internet på mobilen igen
<propus> byt operatör :P
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> 195kr, ringa och smsa hur mycket jag vill, samt 5gig. Säg mig vad som är bättre så byter jag.
<propus> Ahh i see.. jag bryr mig inte.. har ingen smart phone.. :P
<Linda^> hoppsan
<Linda^> en dumbphone då
<propus> Jepp :)
<propus> eller jag har en smart phone.. men den håller jag på att köra in debian på.. så jag använder den inte just nu.
<Linda^> meh
<Linda^> kan du inte skaffa en platta till debian?
<propus> Gör det bara för att leka/lära.. sedan så har jag inte så mycket användning av en smart phone.. det ända jag behöver är ringa och sms funktion just nu.. :)
<Linda^> Du kan ju inte spela ingress utan en smartphone :o
<propus> ingress? vad är det?
<Linda^> Deru!
<propus> Aha.. googla lite..
<propus> om jag ska vara ärlig så är jag helt ointresserad av spel.. har totalt tappat spelsuget nu på äldre dagar. :P
<Linda^> Vara ärlig låter tråkigt :P
<Linda^> ingress är väl det enda spel jag spelar
<Linda^> det får mig att komma ut på promenader om inte annat
<propus> Hehe joo.. faktiskt.. men jag håller mig sysselsatt med annat :)
<propus> Okej :)
<propus> jag prommenerar 3 ggr i veckan ca 1½ timme per sväng :)
<Linda^> Jag brukade ta min vanliga promenadslinga på knappa 4km.. Nu senast gick jag 8 km bara för ingress :P
<propus> Hehe
<propus> vad går det där spelet ut på?
<Linda^> googlade du inte? :(
<propus> Kollade bara på en trailer.. orkade inte läsa just :P
<Linda^> en trailer, det har inte ens jag gjort :P
<Linda^> men det är en gps-baserad spel
<propus> okej =)
<Linda^> och nu är det två timmar kvar. Woop
<propus> wh00p wh00p that's the sound of the police!
<Linda^> is it?
<propus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oENrgffA5VI
<propus> :D
<Linda^> usch vilket hemskt ljud
<propus> Jepp
<Linda^> Varför lyssnar du på sådan skit?
<propus> tro dock inte att jag gillar den musik stilen..
<Linda^> bah, håller på att somna
<Linda^> och jag som ska tvätta vid 10
<propus> okej :)
<propus> tvätta är ju inge vidare kul.. :P
<propus> Ähh.. en kaffe kopp till sedan börja diska.
<Linda^> sista timmarna går alltid så segt
<Linda^> :(
<propus> Joo det är ju så.
<propus> du får hitta på något kul så tiden går fortare :)
<Linda^> en timme kvaaar
<Linda^> bläää
<propus> Hehe :)
<propus> inte bläää WIIIIHOOOO!!! ska du säga :)
<Linda^> :(
<propus> Vill du inte hem eller?
<Linda^> propus: jo
<propus> Linda^: okej.. täntke väl.
<Screedo_> God morgon
<propus> God morgon Screedo_ :)
<Linda^> Vilken tid brukar du sova då propus?
<propus> Linda^: jag brukar sova mitt på dagen.. kring 10 till 15-16 tiden :)
<propus> själv?
<Linda^> Typ samma, när jag jobbat nätter. Annars sover jag på natten.
<Linda^> haru inget jobb att ta dig till som andra vanliga dödliga människor?
<propus> Linda^: jodå.. jobbar varannan vecka typ..
<Linda^> aha
<propus> :)
<Linda^> Moget av servern att kasta ut mig
<propus> vilken server?
<Linda^> servern jag ircar från
<Linda^> mitt shell
<propus> okej =)
<Linda^> Dags att åka hem strax. Woop
<Linda^> hem och tvätta :(
<propus> Hehe.. stackare :)
<Linda^> hoppas på att maskinerna är lediga redan när jag kommer hem, så jag slipper vänta till 10.
<propus> Jaa, det vore ju lite mer nice :)
<Linda^> var ute i en regning promedan i söndags. Mina kläder jag hade på mig luktar jävligt nice nu! :D
<Linda^> regnig*
<propus> Hehe.. ja det kan jag tänka mig :)
<propus> Du får köpa dig en regn avstötande jacka :)
<Linda^> väldigt mycket särskrivet här propus :(
<propus> hehe..
<propus> i know.. :D
<Linda^> Då vaknar den jobbiga språkpolisen inom mig
<Linda^> you know? Så du gör det medvetet? Nu blev jag ledsen :(
<propus> språk utvecklas genom böjning, felstavning, låneord, mm.. :)
<propus> jag gör det inte medvetet.. bara blir så när jag skriver :)
<Linda^> Haha, jag hoppas innerligt att språket ALDRIG utvecklas till särskrivning. Det kan bli väldigt mycket missförstånd då.
<Linda^> Du vet.. skum tomte och skumtomte.. Skillnader och sånt :(
<propus> hehe.. sedan så är jag ett ett barn med många bokstäver.. :P säkert dyslexi också..
<propus> joo jag vet :)
<Linda^> nu använder du dock bara ursäkter :(
<Linda^> Men nu ska jag packa ner och dra hemåt!
<Linda^> tjohej
<propus> nejdå :)
<propus> tjohej på dig med :) ha det bra i tvättstugan :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  har du en lista på vad du fixat på din yoga ?
<propus> hur gör man för att få en "private" host?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.588910/nu-funkar-netflix-pa-linux
<propus> WIIIIHHOOOO!
<propus> nice!
<propus> som jag har väntat.
<propus> sug att man ska köra chrome för att det ska funka!
<Coffe> sa ju de redan igår juhhh
<Coffe> HeMan:  *nudge*
<propus> damp di damp!
<Linda^> Puh
<Linda^> två fulla maskiner igång!
<propus> Linda^: stiligt! :)
<propus> Linda^: är du en avancerad linux user?
<Linda^> propus: Känner mig som en nybörjare fast jag gått en linuxutbildning :z
<propus> Linda^: okej :).. linux är lite trixit.. men bara nöta så man lär sig :) är isf inte så avancerad linux user själv.. men kör stenhårt på linux i alla mina maskiner.. har inte använt windows på snart 6 år.. eller har haft in windows för att testa något nytt spel sådär någon gång.. men windows har inte vart kvar länge på hårddisken.. avskyr windows..
<Linda^> :D
<propus> Linda^: har förövrigt funderat på att gå över till BSD.. men, men.. man får se om det blir så :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<propus> Morgon!
<einand> propus: BSD var min första kärlek :) FreeBSD för att vara mera specifik
<propus> einand: FreeBSD är trevligt har pillat lite med det.. men kommer inte riktigt överens med det.. det är ju som lite annorlunda jämfört med linux.. och när man inte är en expert på linux så blir det error i hjärnkontoret :P.. kör debian baserade distar på alla maskiner :)
<propus> einand: vad kör du för OS nu?
<einand> propus: gått över till OSX
<einand> kör debian på serverarna
<propus> okej :)
<einand> brb, skall starta om
<einand> så
<einand> gick ju snabbt
<propus> måste man reboota osx? :D
<Linda^> propus: Hur stor skillnad är det?
<propus> Linda^: egentligen är det väl inte så jätte stor skillnad om man är unix/linux user.. men jag är van vid att vissa grejer ligger på ett visst ställe..
<propus> det handlar nog bara om att vänja om sig.
<Linda^> propus: Ah, iofs. Jag har mest kört ubuntu, nu har jag debian virtuellt. Skulle kolla ifconfig, och det kunde jag minsann inte utan sudo :P
<propus> Linda^: okej :) kör ubuntu på min workstation.. får bättre prestandard i ubuntu jämfört med debian.. men antar att det har och göra med att ubuntu skeppas med nyare kernel.
<propus> Jahapp.. vad gör man nu då?
<Linda^> propus: Det är väl dags för dig att sova? :d Jag väntar på att min tvätt ska torka, sen ska jag sova iaf.
<propus> Linda^: Mjoo jag borde sova.. men får besök på ett tag så lägger mig lite senare :)
<Linda^> propus: okej
<propus> Linda^: hur går det med tvättandet? :) vill du ha ett klädberg till att tvätta? :D
<Linda^> propus: Jag är klar, så nejtack :)
<propus> Linda^: ähh.. :P
<Linda^> propus: Seså, bara att sätta igång och tvätta din egen hög :)
<Linda^> Jag ska försöka tvätta lite oftare, så jag slipper tvätta och hänga MASSVIS varje gång. Pajjar min rygg en vacker dag :<
<propus> Linda^: usch.. lät ju inge bra att du har problem med ryggen :).. du får skaffa dig en redig man som bär tvättkorgen åt dig :)
<Linda^> propus: Nja, det är inte det som är tungt. Det är böjandet när jag ska plocka upp ett plagg och hänga som är jobbigt och dumt mot min rygg.
<propus> Linda^: okey i see...
<Linda^> Så nu är frågan, försöka sova, eller vänta tills jag blir trött?
<realubot> Svår fråga.
<Linda^> realubot: Va? Men du har ju alltid svar på allt
<realubot> Jag har tyvärr inget svar. Har du provat att söka på Google?
<Linda^> Google är riktigt värdelös på att ge svar på mina frågor.
<propus> Heheh
<Linda^> Men andras frågor, ja då jävlar är han hjälpsam.
<Linda^> Ah men nä, jag får helt enkelt bestämma. Jag tar och glor på ett avsnitt till, sen sova. Hejdå.
<propus> Linda^: hejdå.. ha det gött :)
<MaxJezy> hej
<propus> hej!
<MaxJezy> någon som vet om jag kan köra en virtuell linuxdistro i windows och i denna köra någon sensor program för att kolla cpu temp?
<MaxJezy> kan man göra det virtuelly?
<propus> testa :)
<MaxJezy> tips på liten och smidig distro att döwnlöwwa?
<MaxJezy> jag har testat i windows att kolla temp
<MaxJezy> men det hänger datorn
<MaxJezy> antagligen buggig software
<propus> google? :)
<MaxJezy> propus, what's app thän?
<MaxJezy> google ringer inte upp mig, dålig service.
<senate> MaxJezy: http://elementaryos.org/
<senate> http://elementaryos.org/journal/freya-beta-1-available-for-developers-testers
<senate> kör betan på en gammal seg laptop och den blev förvårnadsvärt snabb
<MaxJezy> aha, jag drar ner stable
<MaxJezy> ska jag avbryta tycker du?
<senate> nae kör på
<senate> stable saknade stöd för lite drivrutiner på polarns dator när jag installera
<MaxJezy> men herregud, filen är ju 700 megabajt
<MaxJezy> vad för drivisar?
<MaxJezy> nvidia?
<senate> men det var en ny dator
<senate> njae dom kommer med default i elementary
<MaxJezy> jag är lite sugen på att testa köra linux igen
<MaxJezy> har köpt en midi keyboard och det är alltid fett med linux
<senate> testa den som desktop
<MaxJezy> alla program
<senate> skön dist
<senate> basead på ubuntu
<MaxJezy> funderar på att göra en egen dist snart
<MaxJezy> baserad på ubuntu
<senate> jag är inget jättefan av ubuntu trots jag hänger h är (:
<senate> men finns ingen svensk debiankanal :)
<MaxJezy> fast byta wallpappers
<MaxJezy> nej, jag är mest fan av windows
<MaxJezy> sen debian
<senate> som desktop vinner osx faktiskt
<MaxJezy> tycker windows blev riktigt bra efter 8
<senate> aldrig installerat win8
<senate> blir en hoppaöver-version som vista
<MaxJezy> riktigt najs med mobiler, surfplattor och desktop på windows
<senate> bra andledning att slippa leka gratis support för släkt o vänner
<senate> "jag kan inte windows 8"
<senate> :=
<senate> :)
<MaxJezy> jag har inga vänner så i'm safe
<senate> win7 är de bästa m$ har gjort
<MaxJezy> ja det är okej men 8 är bättre
<senate> du är den första som säger det
<MaxJezy> jo jag vet
<MaxJezy> det passar min stil i arbetet bästr
<senate> (:
<MaxJezy> arbetsflödet bara rullar
<senate> jobbar som linuxtekniker men har windowsdator i jobbet också (:
<MaxJezy> men ja behöver något stabilt, virusfritt
<MaxJezy> till musiken
<senate> hemma har jag bladning mellan osx, win och linux
<senate> linux på htpc, windows på skrivbordet, osx i soffan
<senate> :)
<MaxJezy> jag har en android sticka till tv som media modul
<MaxJezy> sen windows dator till tv
<senate> :)
<senate> tog en gammal laptop o gjorde till htpc
<senate> köpte ett usb-dvb-s2kort till parabolen
<senate> så den är typ "dreambox" också
<MaxJezy> fan va nice med parabol
<MaxJezy> har du några udda kanaler?
<senate> har alla från viasat och alla från canal digital
<senate> kan sätta på fler huvuden på parabolen om jag vill och rikta in mot andra sateliter så finns det massa skumma europeska gratiskanaler
<senate> :)
<senate> men skönt att köra allt i xbmc, eller kodi som det bytt namn till
<senate> nerladat, livetv, streaming, spotify, mp3or
<maxjezy1> jag installerade wirtyalbox och någon nätverksdrivis för det och tappa connection pga det
<senate> och eftersom den funderar som tv-backend server så kan jag få fram tvbilden i plattan/mobilen eller från vilken dator jag vill
<maxjezy1> astra sateliterna har ju roliga kanaler
<senate> bra om man måste på dass och det är viktig fotboll på tv :)
<maxjezy1> koolt.
<senate> mm det är smidigt
<senate> men jag kan bara kolla på kanaler som är i samma mux om jag ska kolla från två källor
<senate> annars får jag skaffa ett tvkort och diseq-switch till htpcn i sovrummet
<maxjezy1> sådärja, installerar elementary nu
<senate> men jag bor själv så aldrig i behöv av kolla på flera kanaler samtidigt :D
<maxjezy1> näe, det är nog lite överkill
<maxjezy1> bättre satsa på comfort i soffan
<senate> yup
<senate> funderar betala nån tvtjomme för att montera parabolen på taket och dra in sladd via vinden
<senate> slipper jag ha den på balkongen
<senate> då kanske man skulle köpa en diseq iaf och sätta ett uttag i sovrummet
<senate> vad har du för tangentbord till din androidsticka?
<senate> https://support.logitech.com/sv_se/product/3848
<senate> jag har ett sånt, de tär awesome
<senate> men har börjat glappa på touchpaden
<senate> och dom säljs inte längre :[
<senate> måste hitta något lika awesome
<maxjezy1> äh, elementary hittar inga sensors
<maxjezy1> funkar inte vurtyälly
<maxjezy1> jag har microsoft tangenbord
<maxjezy1> åäö fungerar inte då
<maxjezy1> men det gör inget, kör musen till stickan.
<maxjezy1> har stickan ikopplad när jag tar med tv'n till sovrummet tex
<senate> vurtyälly? :)
<senate> virtuellt?
<senate> jag kör en elementary i vmware
<senate> bean dck
<senate> betan
<Barre> maxjezy1: hypervisorn virtualiserar ju underliggande hårdvara så "out of the box" kan du inte se temperaturen. Det är ju möjligt att den virtualiseringen du kör med har "guest-tools" som tillåter dig sätta exempelvis variabler från "hosten" som du sen kan läsa i gästen (vet att VMWare har det, osäker på VirtualBox & Hyper-V)
<Barre> på så sätt skulle du kunna "haxa" till en lösning för att se temperaturen på CPU
<Porrhandske> God dagens
<Laban> Japp, dagens lunch var god.
<einand> God morgon Porrhandske
<Porrhandske> einand: glad påsk
<einand> Porrhandske: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Porrhandske> einand: då har jag lärt mig nått nytt då
<maxjezy1> Barre, det låter lite som överkurs för detta ändamålet men häftigt att det går att fixa iaf.
<maxjezy1> fixar en partition till linux sen och installerar, ska endå rendera i linux så det är bättre att göra det utan virtualbox inblandat
<senate> maxjezy1: fick du igång elementary?
<maxjezy1> senate, japp
<maxjezy1> kör det i en  tabb här på windows
<senate> ah vmware?
<maxjezy1> mm
<senate> kör vmware fusion i wintendo också (:
<senate> har en elementary där också
<senate> men satt o testa lite med centos och ubuntu server
<maxjezy1> ska nog installera wine så jag kan köra windows appar i linux i windows.
<einand> Porrhandske: bra det
<Screedo_> Godkväll
<datutter> Hejsan!
<kes0> Hej
<datutter> Går det att byta tema i ubuntu 14.04 ? eller måste man ladda ner något först.
<kes0> Vet inte, har du kollat systeminställningar?
<kes0> Använder inte de själv, sitter med fedora
<David-A> datutter: det brukar finnas några få teman i en defaultinstallation. vet inte specifikt om 14.04. se inställningar > utseende eller liknande
<David-A> datutter: det brukar finnas fler teman i programförrådet att installera
<datutter> ok ska kika där sen. Fan sjukt segt att ladda ner saker. även väldigt små filer. inget fel på mitt internet så förstår inte varför det är så :/
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-15
<Coffe> HeMan:  ho ho
<HeMan> Morrn!
<rmp3> Tjena =)
<rmp3> Undrar om någon skulle vilja hjälpa mig att reda ut kring vissa kommando i terminalen?
<Qadmium> hej hej
<rmp3> Jag undrar bland annat vad "2>" gör och när jag behöver använda det
<Qadmium> vet ej :/
<rmp3> Vidare vad ls /hh > output.txt skall göra
<rmp3> jag vet vad ls gör, samt att detta skrivs till fil
<rmp3> SÃ¥ mer specifikt "/hh"
<MarkusDBX> rmp3: > betyder echo, (skriva ut) till en fil
<Qadmium> jag behöver lite hjälp med att ta bort gamla kernels från /boot någon som kan något om det?
<MarkusDBX> "/hh" är en sökväg
<rmp3> Tack
<MarkusDBX> rmp3: ls /hh > output.txt, skriver ut en lista med filerna som finns i /hh i output.txt
<rmp3> Danke
<rmp3> =)
<rmp3> "2>" då
<HeMan> rmp3: 2> betyder att det är stderr som hamnar i en file
<HeMan> rmp3: > betyder egentligen 1>
<rmp3> aha
<rmp3> =)
<HeMan> rmp3: och det är det numret på fildeskriptor i programmet
<Coffe>  Qadmium: anv apt-get remove linux-kernel*TAB* för se vilka du har installerade..    sedan kan du kolla med uname-a  först vilken du kör .. resten kan du ta bort
<Qadmium> Coffe tack <3 då skall vi se
<rmp3> Qadmium: Om du använder ubuntu så kan du googla på Ubuntu Tweak =)
<Qadmium> har ubuntu tweak installerat redan :)
<rmp3> Stort tack för hjälpen =)
<rmp3> (Y)
<Coffe> Qadmium:  troligen har du ett antal kernels installerade.. var själv tvungen rensa för några dagar sedan
<Qadmium> coffee betyder *TAB* att jag skall trycka på tab?
<Qadmium> och rmp3 jag kan inte ta bort de med ubuntu tweak :/
<rmp3> fungerar inte apt-get autoremove för att rensa boot ?
<Coffe> nja .. inte så länge du har kärnorna kvar .
<rmp3> sen för att uppdatera grub så apt-get update-grub?
<rmp3> Aha, trodde han fått väck dem
<rmp3> sorry
<Coffe> tror inte han kommer svara på ett tag.. floodar mig med output just nu
<Qadmium> krångligt dethär :S tur man har coffee
<sandelius> Qadmium script? :9
<Qadmium> va?
<sandelius> coffee-script
<sandelius> det va långsökt jag vet men sitter med det just nu :)
<Qadmium> ^^
<rmp3> Någon som känner till någon bra guide om hur man använder CVS och hur man lägger till kataloger och filer?
<Coffe> rmp3:  cvs är skräp :)  ci  för checka in .. co för checka ut .
<screedo> Godkväll
<Barre> tjo
<andol> Goafton
 * andol tjuvstartar lite med att uppgradera till Ubuntu 14.10
<blippe> andol: varför inte alltid köra starttls?
<andol> blippe: Varför skulle jag vilja köra StartTLS i ett scenario där jag alltid vill köra TLS?
<blippe> Det var ungefär det som var frågan, fast tvärtom. Är inte starttls gudarnas gåva till ssl?
<andol> blippe: Ifall jag inte har missat något så är den stora (och enda?) fördelen med StartTLS att det möjliggör opportunistisk kryptering, vilket är rätt meningslöst på en IMAP-server där man är i position att tvinga krypterad anslutning.
<blippe> Du har ju den offantligt roliga möjligheten att tunnla okrypterad imap över ssh. Bland annat.
<andol> blippe: Det har jag fortfarande, då min imap-server lyssnar på okypterad imap mot localhost.
<blippe> Men om du kör imap på två portar har du bara 65533 portar kvar!!!
<andol> Jo, det förstås :)
<David-A> Barre: kan du lätta på restriktionerna så man får skriva om tv?
<Barre> David-A: du får skriva hur mycket du vill om TV men inte här :) (om det inte råkar vara om ett tv-program som hör till ämnet)
<David-A> Barre: vi pratar om mat o sex o övervakningssamhället här, ska vi sluta med det med?
<blippe> Hur avbröt man en ssh-process som hängt sig?
<Barre> David-A: generellt Nej, men en viss OT slinker alltid förbi och är svårt (och dumt) att stoppa. Det är en väldigt skillnad på en diskussion mellan två eller fler individer och en script/bot-liknande utrop om vad som är på TV
<einand> wtf
<blippe> ~. ?
<einand> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<blippe> Det var "~.", man var bara tvungen att dansa lite på tangenterna ESC och RET först.
<blippe> einand: jag har aldrig orkat titta klart på den.
<Barre> blippe: <enter> ~ .
<Barre> är det inte så?
<blippe> Barre: Jo. Men det vägrade funka först. Så jag blev desperat.
<Barre> blippe: haha.. lite "random hits" på tangentbordet brukar göra susen
<blippe> Undrar hur man escape:ar första anslutningen om man har dem nestade, dvs `ssh -t server1 ssh server2`
<Barre> blippe: ~~
<blippe> Och det säger du för att du vet, eller gissar du?
<Barre> ~~ skickar escape vidare
<blippe> Okeli.
<Barre> så ~ ~ .  borde det vara (jag har dock aldrig testat)
<Barre> ahhh   ~? skriver ut vilka supportade escape sequences som finns
<blippe> När jag läser ssh(1) så tolkar jag det som du säger, men lyckas inte utföra det.
 * Barre lärde sig något nytt nu. ~# listar forwardade ssh connectioins  det har jag behövt tidigare =)
<blippe> AH.... jag hade en dropbear istället för openssh där emellan.
<Barre> ~ funderar enbart efter newline så om du kör svensk keyboard layout: <retur> <altgr>+~ space ?
<Barre> ahh ok..
<blippe> Kör för övrigt engelsk tangentbord sä shift+`
<Barre> fö'låt då :)
<blippe> ALDRIG!
<Barre> lika bra att jag går och lägger mig då :)
<blippe> mosh är inte heller helt förtjust i att göra som det ssh...
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-16
<Linda^> Gomorron!
<andol> Morgens
<Linda^> Hej, vad händer?
<andol> Vaknade onödigt tidigt, så ska nog försöka få ett par timmar sömn till.
<Linda^> ahaja
<andol> Näh, tydligen inte :)
<Linda^> andol: Vad hände?
<Linda^> u fail?
<andol> Japp, misslyckades helt med att somna om.
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Du får väl hålla dig vaken då (och hålla mig sällskap) :D
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Antar att du jobbar udda tider som vanligt?
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> "som vanligt"
<Linda^> har jag skrivit det lite för många gånger här?
<andol> FÃ¥tt lite det intrycket i alla fall :)
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Kanske ska sluta skriva om mig själv här :P
<andol> Det är väl ingen skoj lösning? :)
<Linda^> andol: Jo det är läskigt när folk vet mer om mig än jag själv :o
<andol> Ähh, väl praktiskt att andra håller reda på en, så slipper man själv? :P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> fy fan vad tiden går långsamt ibland :(
<andol> Inte mycket att göra på nattpassen?
<Linda^> andol: Ibland. Det kommer och går.
<andol> Borde nästan själv ta och bege mig iväg till jobbet nu snart. Om inte annat för att det vore kul att för en gångs skull vara på plats före stordator-farbröderna.
<Linda^> andol: Är du en litendator-pojke?
<madbear> yo Linda^
<Linda^> madbear: yoyo
<madbear> görs
<Linda^> madbear: wörk
<Linda^> durå?
<madbear> mm
<screedo> god morgon
<Linda^> vadå mm
<madbear> mörnnnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzz
<madbear> Linda^: ja jag jöbber å schleter
<Linda^> ahaja
<larsemil> morgonstund har guld i mun!
<Linda^> Äreså?
<andol> Linda^: Jag kompenserar så gott det går genom att istället klustra ihop mina datorer :)
<Linda^> andol: Då är det illa, om du behöver kompensera :P
<Linda^> Om en timme får jag åka hem!
<andol> Gött mos.
<blippe> Ah, vilken härlig dag! Kaffet är slut.
<Linda^> Najs
<Linda^> slipper alla gå runt och lukta äckelkaffe
 * Linda^ duckar
<blippe> Slipper vakna oxå. Jag går och lägger mig på soffan tills någon(TM) tar ansvar!
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> En anna ska ta och packa ner och bege sig hemåt nu
<Linda^> *poff*
<blippe> Någon som använder deja-dup och kan förklara för mig varför det står "Cleaning up..." i timmar?
<blippe> Har du, som jag, ibland fastnat i dina konversationer med påven, eftersom ditt latin inte är uppdaterat med datortermer?
<blippe> Lösningen finns här, i Vocabula computatralia! http://www.obta.uw.edu.pl/~draco/docs/voccomp.html
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> Morrn
<blippe> Men seriöst, jag har försökt få dejadup att göra backuper i snart två veckor...
<Linda^> Don't look at me :( Jag vet inte ens vad det är.
<blippe> Nu verkar den sitta och ladda ner hela den senaste backupen, kolla den och sen kasta alltihop. Fil för fil.
<blippe> Det här får ju till och med Time Machine att verka som ett under av tillförlitlighet.
<Coffe> HeMan: har du fått hibernate att fungera ?
<HeMan> Coffe: nope
<Coffe> HeMan: ok.. säger till om jag läser det då
<Coffe> löser
<einand> blippe: dags att orka då, kör ipv6 versionen och du får den i färg
<blippe> einand: ?
<blippe> einand: star wars i färg... Vad ska de hitta på härnäst?
<blippe> Kanske spel där kaniner sparkar skiten ur vargar: `sudo apt-get install openlugaru`
<Coffe> om jag monterar en path över en mapp.. kan man på något sätt komma in i den org mappen utan att avmontera ? kanske via inodes ?
<larsemil> inte vad jag vet.
<larsemil> jag har en fråga
<larsemil> ctrl + z stoppar ett program. med bg skickar man det till bakgrunden. går det på ngåot sätt att istället skicka in det i en screen?
<larsemil> och fråga 2: Kan  jag få fram det igen?
<blippe> fg
<blippe> larsemil: aatt
<blippe> larsemil: att rehost:a en process går, men jag minns aldrig hur man gör.
<blippe> larsemil: reptyr hette det.
<larsemil> tror du inte det går på något mer standardsätt?
<blippe> larsemil, du det är inte plan9 vi pratar om!
<blippe> men det skulle kanske gå att först köra disown på processen, och sedan peka om /proc/$pid/fd/{0,1,2} till en annan pty?
<blippe> Vilket faktiskt screenify gör, med hjälp av gdb, skrivet i bash.
<itmannen> Märkligt. När installerar via USB så kommer ej alternativet "sida vid sida" Men om jag gör samma sak med en DVD såkommer detta
<itmannen> Det är samma källa som används vid bränningen
<itmannen> BÃ¥de vid install av 14.04 och 14.10 64 bitars
<blippe> Vad är "sida vid sida"?
<itmannen> Installera vid sidan om ett annat OS. Så man kan välja vid uppstart
<blippe> Det är rätt märkligt...
<itmannen> Precis min åsikt. Ingen fler som råkat ut för samma?
<itmannen> Nu spelar det inte så stor roll. Vill bara spara på skivor
<blippe> jag kör bara minimal-cd:n när jag installerar (oxå från sticka) och där får man aldrig sådana frågor, men man kan behålla partitionerna som redan finns där osv.
<itmannen> Ok. Men det får du säkert vid install från en skiva
<blippe> Kom just på att jag installerade "lasagne" från cd, och nej...
<itmannen> Tror jag ska skriva till utvecklarna
<itmannen> Lasange?
<blippe> Lämna en buggrapport.
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Om det nu är en bugg. Kanske ärtänkt så av någon märklig orsak. Men jag lär få vetskap sen
<blippe> Lasagne, något måste ju servrarna heta, lasagne.sto.blippe.se ska bli målet för en hel del cname:s, när jag väl får tummen ur, just nu så ser den till att serverhallen är varm och skön.
<itmannen> Och nu. Ut i den bistra verkligheten. >>
<bamsefar> blippe: Vilken hall står den i? ;)
<blippe> bahnhof.
<blippe> Js borde bli verboten
<blippe> speciellt npm.
<blippe> Läs bara: https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/10/passwordless-authentication-secure-simple-and-fast-to-deploy/ *hutter*
<peyam> någon kan android programmering?
<peyam> omöligt o få hjälp på android-dev
<blippe> peyam: byt till utf8 så det går att läsa vad du skrivet.
<blippe> Vad är det som inte fungerar med androidutvecklingen?
<mathias__> God kväll alla :) Tänkte höra om det är någon som vet hur man kan få sin iPhone att hittas i Ubuntu?
<einand> Apples nya maskiner har “5K” skärm, 64% större än 4K
<Barre> jag är rätt nyfiken på det motsatta också.. hur tusan får man en iPhone att hitta en Ubuntu?
<einand> Barre: på vilket sätt hitta?
<blippe> Jag har inte haft något problem att hitta jobbets iphone, frugans gamla iphone, eller frugans nya iphone i ubuntu. Vad har varit problemet?
<einand> fast han vill göra tvärt om
<einand> förstår inte riktigt vad han vill göra dockå
<hplc> nån som vill hjälpa mig med ett samba/cups problem?
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-17
<blippe> deja-dup fungerar mycket bättre om man inte har trasiga filer i filsystemet.
<Bobby_Tables> tjaba,. är det någon som har någon bra metod att låsa filer från att ändras av systemet? har en config i /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ som blir överskriven av systemet hela tiden, superirriterande
<Bobby_Tables> det e proxyinställnignarna, så ni kan ju tänka er att man blir trött
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: utan att veta exakt vad problemet är eller vad du vill åstadkomma så tror jag inte lösningen är att göra filen omöjlig att skriva i. Jag får känslan av att du har ett problem som du finurlat ut en inkorrekt lösning på som i sin tur orsakar ett nytt problem (nämligen att filen skrivs över) och att det är detta du nu frågar om hjälp för :)
<Barre> vad är det initiala problemet du vill fixa? (om det nu är så att jag gissar rätt)
<Bobby_Tables> filen blir tom när den överksrivs
<Bobby_Tables> så den är inte så meningsfull för systemet i övrigt
<Bobby_Tables> det är /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy som innehåller autoconfen för att göra uppdateringar från vårt dev nät
<Bobby_Tables> skulle vilja låsa den, vet att det fanns nåt sätt, men lyckas inte hitta lösningen på goggle av nån anledning.
<Barre> verkar konstigt att den skrivs över
<GunnarHj> Bobby_Tables: Kan du inte bara byta namn på den?
<Bobby_Tables> verkar inte spela någon roll. för filen i fråga var inte där som standard från början. ska undersöka saken lite till. återkommer när jag provat lite saker för att utreda när det händer
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: är "enviroment variable" http_proxy satt?
<Bobby_Tables> nej, det fungerar inte för oss. måste därför sätta proxy endast på de applikationerna som måste ha det.
<Bobby_Tables> autconfen sollar iofs bort de viktiga adresserna. men poängen var att bara sätta den på apt- o köra corkscrew för de få servrar utanför som ska ssh'as till
<kes0> Fredagsmys!
<Squarism> Hej
<Squarism> Hur updaterar man ett lib eller installerar en till version av det?
<Squarism> vill ha en senare version av melt
<Squarism> "melt"
<Squarism> o är på ubuntu 12.04
<biledemon> Squarism: kanske finns nån PPA för det till 12.04?
<ricke> hej! jag har nyss fått min data ändrad till det här ubuntu och förstår ingenting utav det, dels hur man får det att funka att ladda ned program inget vill installeras?
<ricke> hur gör man ungefär
<Squarism> Hur brukar folk updatera sitt ubuntu? Jag sitter på 12.04 som har funkat rätt bra tills nu. Idag installera jag lite non-official ppa grejer som verkar ha fuckat upp lite video grejer. Vad finns det för alternativ för att ta sig upp på 14.04? Reinstall eller upgradering med tillhörande städ?'
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<Dynamit> Om någon har lust kan den väl kolla på http://pastebin.com/RUegQXqV om ni tror att det är skadligkod
<Dynamit> känns så för mig
<kes0> Hej
<Dynamit> den är base64_encoded egentligen det där är bara klartexten utav det
<Dynamit> Hej kes0
<kes0> Ser ut som ryska för mig de där
<senate> ser ut som php för mig :)
<Dynamit> jupp men frågan är om den är skadlig
<Dynamit> är åtminstone en kompis till mig som tycker det med
<Dynamit> men ju fler som säger vad de tycker ju mer vet jag om jag måste bry mig radera skiten
<peyam> asså hur gör man en apk
<blippe> Bobby_Tables: kolla in kommandot chattr.
<blippe> Dynamit: har du fått den koden implanterat på en site du hanterar?
<blippe> Det är iaf en typ av forward, med lite skit som sorterar ur delar av browsers till att utsättas och andra ser ut att slippa.
<blippe> peyam: jag gissar att du använder eclipse? apk:en ligger i "bin"-katalogen efter att du testkört.
<peyam> jag listade ut det haha
<peyam> tack ändå
<blippe> jag tycker android studio verkar rätt schysst och ska försöka flytta över till det. Började jag nu skulle jag släppa allt annat och bara köra det.
<peyam> ja Studio är mkt smidigare
<blippe> jag får inte den att fungera rent i min lxc-container, vilket försvårar det hela. :P
<peyam> jag förstår
<blippe> peyam: "jag f�rst" ?
<Dynamit> blippe: ja den är implanterad värsta är finns inte spår kvar dessvärre hur de kom in
<Dynamit> då vi fick byta VPS så står det ju datumet för flytten av filerna som den senaste ändringen
<Dynamit> Jag kan bara hoppas de jäklarna inte byggt in bakdörrar i sidan också men ska kolla igenom koden
<Dynamit> när jag har ätit
<blippe> Dynamit: dvcs?
<Porrhandske> God kväll folket!
<Dynamit> blippe: det vill säga att de inte implanterat sätt att komma åt sidan om någon skulle tabort deras elaka kod
<andol> Dynamit: Vad blippe antydde/undrade vart ifall hemsidekoden inte fanns i någon (distribuered) versionshanterad form, vilket ju skulle göra det mycket lättare att verifiera vilken kod som ska vara där, respektive inte.
<kes0> Kan man göra så ikoner inte grupperar sig i programstartfältet?
<kes0> Eller vad de heter
<Dynamit> andol: Dessvärre inte det är en människa som gjort den ifrån grunden till företaget ifrågan
<Dynamit> och koden är spagettie ifrån början så se allting vettigt är inte enkelt man får söka igenom när man har tid efter kod som
<Dynamit> inte har där att göra
<Dynamit> Skulle egentligen behövt hålla på med WP åt en annan sida ikväll men nu pallar jag fasiken inte
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-18
<blippe> Var det inte fler LaTeX fans här? Hittade just https://www.writelatex.com/benefits YAY!
<blippe> Då gäller det att bestämma sig om man ska stanna över torsdagskvällen oxå i stockholm så man kan gå på ubuntu-mötet.
<Dynamit> Jaha då har man installerat kexec-tools då så man sparar lite tid när det gäller nertiden i drift på maskinen som vi har företags hemsida på
<Dynamit> tycker synd att kärnan VPS kör på inte stödjes utav ksplice licensen jag har för då hade ju nertiden varit 0
 * kes0 ger en kaka åt Dynamit 
<Dynamit> tack för den kes0
<ah-berg> quit
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> having fun? :)
<senate> in o ut brukar va kul :)
<Linda^> Ja dom säger ju det
<senate> allt väl med linda då?
<ah-berg> quit
<Linda^> senate: Jorå, och med dig?
<senate> helt ok (:
<Linda^> Kom just hem från bio
<senate> kom just hem från lite biljardspel
<Linda^> Lagom trött. Höll på att somna till en bra udda film
<senate> vad va de tför film då?
<Linda^> The maze runner
<senate> hmm inte se
<Linda^> Och det verkar komma en fortsättning på den, så som den slutade.
<senate> sett
<senate> ska ge dig ett filmtips dock; Lucy
<Linda^> Påminner lite om denhära..
<Linda^> vad heter den, där dom ska döda varann
<Linda^> massa kids
<Linda^> två från varje by
<Linda^> Also, jag har sett lucy :)
<senate> hunger games?
<senate> asså
<senate> såg lucy igå
<Linda^> Ja, hunger gameS!
<senate> blev imponerad
<senate> :)
<Linda^> Jo, jag gillade lucy
 * Linda^ låser dörren så ah-berg inte kan dra igen.
<senate> den var lite som dendär när han äte piller för att bli skitsmart
<senate> unlimited?
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Inte sett.
<senate> fo sure?
<senate> den är ju också kool
<Linda^> Jag får väl undersöka den!
<senate> med timberlake va?
<Linda^> Men jag har ingen TV hemma
<Linda^> och det är inte kul att se på film på datorn :(
<Linda^> serier går an, men film.. no!
<senate> neeej
<senate> limitless
<senate> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/
<Linda^> har bara sett en film med timberlake, och det var den där in time.
<senate> och var inte alls med timberlake
<senate> jag är nog fll
<senate> :)
<Linda^> haha
<senate> senase jag såg med timberlake va den runner runner
<senate> den var faktiskt rätt kool med
 * Linda^ undersöker
<senate> men jag gillar poker/blackjack-filmer
<Linda^> inte sett den heller
<Linda^> Men jag har sett 21!
<senate> :)
<senate> den är med bra
<senate> annars varit väldigt sällsynt med bra filmer senaste månaderna
<senate> så jag kanske gloryfierar Lucy för den är den enda som är värd att nämna på länge :)
<Linda^> hehe
<senate> nädå, den var bra :)
<senate> den finns bara med hardcoded koreasub
<senate> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11226203/Lucy.2014.CUSTOM.SWESUB.WEBRip.XViD.AC3-Devil_[K59].avi
<senate> men den var okej för dom hade svart bakgrund på svenska texten hela tiden
<senate> så man såg inte koreatexten
<Linda^> korea :o
<Laban> Lucy var en knepig film... Intressant tanke men aningen skruvad.
<Laban> Kom precis hem från att sett Dracula: Untold. Trailern var bättre :p
<Linda^> Laban: dina åäö är skruvade :(
<Dynamit> är så när han inte kör UTF-8 då blir det mupp för oss andra
<Dynamit> haha
<Laban> yepp
<Laban> Funkar fint i Linuxen men inte i MacOS
<Laban> Knasinställningar
<Dynamit> haha jag sitter vid windows maskin men är inte ens där du tror jag är för den som du ser mig skriva ifrån är Linux maskin
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> allting är inte vad de ser ut att vara haha
<Laban> Ja... vem kör inte irssi från en nixburk nowadays? ;)
<Dynamit> GUI bögarna
<Laban> Mm.... Oh well.
<Laban> Guten nacht alles!
<Linda^> uhm
<Linda^> Jag sitter också vid en windowsmaskin, men ircar från en linuxmaskin
<Linda^> varför berättar vi sånt? .o
<ehva> prövade iofs irssi förut idag. men hoppade tillbaka till xchat. Var väl för hardcore för mig...
<Dynamit> haha irssi är ju hur enkelt som helst
<Linda^> once you go irssi you never go back :(
<Dynamit> jag skulle mer än gärna använda *nix hela tiden men vissa saker kräver mig köra Winblows också
<Linda^> eller nåt
<ehva> installerade awesome och tänkte vara hardcore och köra irssi, men det sket sig. Kanske i morgon när man är nykter
<kes0> Irssi är ju lätt mest nice
<Dynamit> ba måste kolla engång till så inte något skit ligger kvar jävla skriptkids hatar dem
<Dynamit> verkar som jag får ta i med hårdhandskarna när jag har tid om ett par timmar
<ehva> är det någon som har en bra conf att dela med sig av, eller är det något man samlar på sig med tiden?
<Dynamit> konfiguration för vad?
<ehva> irssi
<kes0> Jag har men mina lösen i den så delar inte med :P
<ehva> Det är lugnt, får sätta mig och läsa lite dokumentation så löser det sig nog.
<Dynamit> Hatarskriptkids men pallar inte slås emot de just nu
<Dynamit> *hatar skriptkids*
<kes0> Ah de är inte så svårt att confa ihop
<Linda^> märkte ni föresten att ah-berg stannade kvar efter jag stängt dörren? :D
<ehva> LÃ¥ter bra det
<kes0> Sitter nån utanför din dörr?
<Linda^> alltså..
<Linda^> han joinade/quittade hela tiden. Så jag körde /me stänger dörren .. så han slutade quitta.
<kes0> JAha hehe, kom just hit
<Dynamit> Nä nu säger jag godnatt verkar som det ändå är rester som jag missat som är kvar så det är inga nya lyckade försök komma
<Dynamit> åt maskinen åtminstone
<kes0> Natt
<kes0> Nä om man skulle ta å äta lite chokladpudding
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-19
 * kes0 är gravid
<senate> (:
<senate> man kan inte bli gravid med mat, fetma kallas det då
<kes0> Aha men känns som graviditet iaf
<larsemil> morrn
<screedo> God morgon
<andol> morgens
<blippe> Morrn
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> vet ngn hur man kan ha två plank Dock?
<realubot> itmannen: http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.589219/hackarens-verktygslada--kali-linux
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/stall-dig-upp-och-lev-langre_4024109.svd
<realubot> Ställ er upp!
<realubot> T.ex. så här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSgUPqygAww
<realubot> Är det bara jag som tycker att det är konstigt att ryssarna skickar nödsignaler på ryska? Är det inte vettigare att ryssar skickar nödsignaler på flytande amerikanska och att amerikanerna skickar nödsignaler på ryska?
<realubot> Det förklarar dock inte varför signalen gick mellan Stockholm och Kaliningrad.
<adobee> Var verkligen 21.000 kr i månaden en hög lön 1994?
<adobee> Jag ser på Svensson, Svensson just nu och i första avsnittet får frun ett nytt superbetalt chefsjobb.
<adobee> 21 lax i månaden.
<adobee> Vet ej om de menar före eller efter skatt, men det låter inte speciellt högt.
<adobee> Samtidigt får man veta att mannen tjänar 11 tusen som brevbärare.
<adobee> 1994 är ju inte direkt 1954 om man säger så.
<adobee> Bara 20 år.
<blippe> Medellönen på statsanställda låg väl typ på 14-15 lakan.
<blippe> Jag tror att 11 tusen borde vara en ganska låg lön även för brevbärare. Det kan vara en del av skämtet.
<blippe> han borde tjänat runt 13?
<blippe> Å andra sidan var orden "indivuduell lönebildning" inte politiskt uppfunnet ännu. :D
<blippe> Nu blev jag tvungen att googla skräpet...
<kes0> Nä om man skulle formatera å sätta in mint igen, 5e dist bytet denna vecka isf
 * kes0 har svart bälte i formatering
<adobee> blippe: Kom du fram till något?
<adobee> Jag menar, om man kollar på vad teknik och dylikt kostade 1994...
<adobee> Inte fan var 21 lax något speciellt då.
<adobee> Och svindyra bilar och hus m.m.
<adobee> Det känns nästan som om 21.000 år 1994 är typ 50.000 idag.
<adobee> Eller 40.000 efter skatt eller något.
<adobee> Vänta... menade hon före eller efter skatt?
<adobee> Jag vet aldrig vad folk menar när de säger att de "tjänar X".
<blippe> de menar före skatt.
<blippe> adobee: sen böë du kanske kolla på resten av premisserna för serien, det är inte som att de flyttar till lyxvillan när frugan får mastodont-jobbet, de bor kvar i radhuset. De blir inte höginkomstagare iom hennes nya jobb, de funderar väl på att skaffa en lite bil två...
<adobee> blippe: Mja... men ändå.
<adobee> Det är trots allt ett chefsjobb och det skryts mycket om pengarna.
<adobee> Om det inte ens är efter skatt...
<adobee> Då blir det inte många kronor kvar. Tragiskt.
<kes0> Hur länge tar de för en isp att slå igång bredband? Alltså själva proseduren inte att dom fikar å har semester osv också
<adobee> 1 sekund?
<adobee> I mitt fall har de varit tvungna att hålla på och skicka folk som kopplar om i ledningar och en massa skit.
<adobee> Fast det var några år sedan nu.
<kes0>  Men lite längre tar de väl? Okej, är en polare som väntat en vecka nu och hon har ju allt draget redan til lägenheten
<adobee> kes0: Jag menar rent tekniskt. Men det beror ju på vilken teknik.
<adobee> Och så att de är sadister som inte vill att man ska få använda det direkt.
<adobee> Utan när det passar dem.
<kes0> adobee: Ok ok, ja. Tänkte att dom kanske måste lägga till användare typ som i en domän ungefär.
<kes0> Mmm
<adobee> kes0: Ja, det är klart de måste.
<adobee> Och det tar väl tekniskt sett en halv sekund.
<adobee> Men som sagt... om det är ADSL eller något kanske de måste komma över.
<kes0> adobee: Aa. Jo då är de ju mer bök :P
<adobee> Svinigt äckligt dyrt med stolar.
<adobee> 8000 spänn för den enda vettiga kontorsstolen.
<adobee> Med moms.
<kes0> Men satan
<Philip5> delhage: har du uppdaterat kdeconnect på senare tiden då? de verkar ha gjort lite updates
<realubot> adobee: blippe http://www.lo.se/home/lo/res.nsf/vres/lo_fakta_1366027492914_loner_2002_pdf/$file/loner_2002.pdf
<realubot> "För samtliga anställda så har lönerna ökat från 15 500 kr/mån år 1994 till 20 800
<realubot> kr/mån år 2001."
<realubot> Så ja. 11 000 var en låg lön 1994 och 21 000 var en hög lön.
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-12
<Hund> God morgon.
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Folk är vaken alltså. :P
<Barre> inte direkt..
<Barre> befinner mig någonstans mellan sömn och vaket tillständ
<Barre> *Ã¥
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Drick lite kaffe så vaknar du.
<Barre> inne på min tredje kopp, hjälper kanske lite
<Barre> är det bra med Hund då?
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jodå. Dumt att klaga.
<Hund> Drömmer mig bort om ny tv.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Barre> måndags ångest, en förmiddag med möten. Lagom inspirerande :/
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Jag är inte så erfaren när det kommer till möten, men det låter inte så roligt. :P
<Hund> En annan är ju ensam hela veckan.
<Hund> Kanske ska ha möten med mig själv.
<Barre> Hund: det där lät snuskigt.. :S
<Hund> HAHA
<Hund> Nu när du säger det så.
<Hund> Jag tänkte inte på det.
<Barre> för nån vecka sen så har ubuntu (14.04.3) börjat strula med ljudet och firefox, måste in i sound-settings och höja Corebutils, den är alltid 0% när jag kör igång nått i Firefox som spelar upp ljud.. nån som har nån idé om varför?
<Hund> Lustigt.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Linus Tech Tips har gjort en video om hur du gömmer din porr.
<Spookan> Hund: Länk?
<Hund> Spookan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLi4RU5F7Jw
<Spookan> Hund: Skönt att slippa att tänka på sånt hehe.
<Hund> haha mjo. :P
<Barre> hmmm.. nyinstallation av kubuntu 15.04, två frågor. Varje gång jag bootar om är keyboard layout på engelska, när jag kör 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' så fungerar det (till nästa omboot), dessutom så kommer inte kubuntu ihåg hur jag konfigurerat mina skärmar. Det måste också göras om efter varje omboot, hur löser jag det? förslag?
<Hund> Barre: Det finns säkerligen någon bättre lösning men jag använder "setxkbmap se" på att köras vid start.
<Hund> Vad för grafikkort har du?
<Hund> Eller är ett sv? Jag lär mig aldrig det där..
<Barre> Hund: ett GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]
<Peyam> Barre, inget o ha
<Peyam> man ska ha amd
<Peyam> haha
<Barre> så extremt buggit det är...
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-13
<Hund> Barre: Buggigt?
<Hund> Du kan testa att skapa en xorg-conf eller bara använda xrandr och köra det vid start.
<Barre> Hund: kör ett xrandr nu, fungerar 7 av 10ggr :/  Men så är det det där med autostart i kde, kan lägga till det med GUI-verktyget, länken skapas och det ser bra ut. Men startar jag om autostart GUI så ser jag inte de befintliga autostart skripten som skall köras (länkarna ligger kvar men de populerar inte GUI).
<Barre> Det känns inte riktigt klart eller välgjort alls måste jag säga :/
<andol> Barre:Var är Philip5 någonstans, när man behöver någon att skylla på? :)
<Barre> andol: han vet när han skall hålla sig undan..
<Hund> Barre
<Hund> Oj
<Hund> Barre: Segt!
<Hund> Det är inte så att KDE förstör för Xrandr? Att Xrandr ibland körs för tidigt eller något?
<Hund> Jag har tre skärmar och anväder Xrandr och jag har aldrig haft några problem.
<Barre> Hund: vet inte, lite struligt är det
<Hund> Vad händer om du lägger till en liten fördröjning för Xrandr?
<Hund> Du kan ju testa och se om det fungerar alla gånger då.
<Barre> Hund: will do, det är min hemmadator som det handlar om så jag får testa när jag kommer hem.
<Hund> Barre: Okej. :)
<Coffe> jag har tagit bort alla fixar för skärmar.. å anv inbyggda verktyget å plötsligen fungerar allt.
<Barre> Coffe: jag provade det, som sagt. En ny installation och det fungerade inte..
<Coffe> Barre:  ingen skum docka ?
<Barre> Coffe: ingen docka alls, tower, gfx, hdmi
<Coffe> Ok
<Peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> Var god och stä'll era för avancerade frågor till mig då jag har kompetens inom avancerad linux
<Amoz> Peyam, alaikum salam
<Peyam> salam
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-14
 * Hund petar på kanalen med en pinne
 * Barre duckar och kontrar med att slunga granuler åt Hunds håll
 * Anarieth kastar pinne som Hund kan hämta
<Hund> :D
<Staf> Hej på er
<Barre> Hej på dig
<Hund> God afton!
<Hund> Barre: Hur har det gått med KDE?
<Barre> Hund: inte så bra, lösningen har virit (hitintills) att inte starta om datorn ;)
<Hund> haha :D
<Anarieth> Barre: Det löser många problem ^^
<Barre> Anarieth: lite så är det ju ;P
<Barre> nämnde lite för larsemil om mina KDE problem, sen dess har han varit off-line (för mycket jobb skyller han på :D)
<Barre> och phillip5 lyser med sin frånvaro
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Dom vet väl hur krångligt KDE är. ;)
<Amoz> KDE = Krånglig desktop environment
<Amoz> :D
<Hund> haha! :D
<Hund> Där fick du till det. :P
<Sn4k3> Tjena! tänkte fråga om det är någon som vet ifall https://ubuntu-mate.org/ innehåller ett OEM läge för installation?
<Sn4k3> om nej, är det någon som vet ifall en vanlig 15.04 desktop har det läget? Eller finns det specefika OEM iso's?
<Anarieth> Barre: Kanske ska testa den på jobbet :P
<maxjezy> halloy.
<Barre> Sn4k3: har inte sett någon OEM:installation sen version 10.04, jag skulle höra av mig till Canonical och fråga (kanske inte mycket till hjälp, men ett ärligt försök ialla fall :))
<maxjezy> vilken skulle ni välja av dessa?
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=94140
<maxjezy> windows vs linux dator
<Hund> "Litet format, stor överraskning" fick mig att tänka på något helt annat.
<maxjezy> vadå?
<Amoz> Sn4k3, har du provat att titta i "Modes" (F4) vid uppstart av en installations-USB?
<Amoz> Sn4k3, vad jag vet så borde inte ubuntu mate skilja sig särskilt mycket, så detta borde ju gälla för Mate med https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Amoz> Hund, tihi.. inte tänka på atombomber nu
<Hund> Amoz: haha
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-15
<Sn4k3> Hej! är det någon som vet ifall det fungerar bra att installera Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty på en Macbookpro 8.1 ?
<Sn4k3> hittade denna länken och undrar ifall de är samma princip som 8,1 som 8,2 de hänvisar nämligen till 8,2 så fort man öppnar wikin
<Sn4k3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Trusty  och dessförinnan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/
<Sn4k3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/ bara Natty som är verifierad?
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-16
<Hund> Det borde väl bara vara att installera? Macbooks är väl inga märkvärdiga datorer så sett tycker jag.
<molgrum> är någon här bra på DNSer? specifikt nic.st
<andol> molgrum: Ingen erfarenhet utav nic.st specifikt,  men DNS kan jag.
<molgrum> andol: ok, jag har lagt ett CNAME på www.databur.st som pekar på molgrum.duckdns.org, men pingar man det så blir det NICs egna IP-adress
<molgrum> dom har sagt att man inte kan göra CNAME på databur.st, men det går på www
<molgrum> vetifan vad jag gör för fel
<molgrum> står i en tabell: name, type, address
<molgrum> name är "www", type "CNAME" och address "molgrum.duckdns.org"
<molgrum> kan ta screenshot om du vill
<andol> molgrum: Precis, för ett CNAME ersätter alla resurstyper, så skulle du sätta ett CNAME på domänens toppnivå så skulle du även sabotera NS-poster, SOA, etc
<molgrum> ah ok
<andol> molgrum: I övrigt så borde du kunna lägga ett CNAME från "www" till molgrum.duckdns.org."
<andol> Notera punkten på slutet, efter org
<molgrum> hmm, ok
<molgrum> viktigt med en punkt där?
<andol> Ja
<molgrum> hade fan ingen aning :)
<molgrum> har uppdaterat nu, får vänta och se
<andol> Det är så du talar om att det är ett absolut namn, och inte ett relativt
<molgrum> relativt?
<andol> skriver du bara molgrum.duckdns.org (utan slutpunkt) så är det en kortform för molgrum.duckdns.org.domänen.st
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> förstår
<andol> Sedärja, ser ut som att du fått till www.databur.st rätt nu.
<molgrum> andol: aha, inte dykt upp hos mig ännu men vad bra
<andol> Kan dock ta upp till en timma innan det funkar helt rätt överallt, då DNS-resolver cachar, och i det här fallet är TTL-värdet 3600-sekuder
<molgrum> mm
<andol> Du kan själv verifiera genom att ställa frågan direkt till en utav DNS-servrarna som ansvarar för domänen
<andol> dig @ns1.hosting.st www.databur.st
<molgrum> okej
<molgrum> hur funkar det med HTTPS och SSL när man kör CNAME? jag har bara cert för domänen, alltså inte duckdns
<andol> Spelar ingen roll, det rör sig om helt olika lager.
<molgrum> alright
<molgrum> vad bra :)
<molgrum> tack för hjälpen, ska kolla då och då
<andol> Bitte
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-18
<Hund> default
<Hund> default
<Hund> Ops
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-17
<Guest10087> ?
<Guest10087> ?
<Guest10087> JA
<Guest10087> NU FUNKAR DET
<Hund> Någon som vet hur man får Huawei E3372 att fungera i Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-18
<Barre> mEck0: problem med anslutningen idag?
<Barre> inte någon här som sitter på det perfekta färgtemat till urxtv?
<crash_> vad är det som är bra med urxtv? :P
<Barre> crash_: jag tycker det är en bra terminal som är möjlig att få precis som man vill (förutom ett bra färgschema tydligen)
<crash_> okej kanske får testa den nångång :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-19
<larsemil> Barre: och den går att få sjukt snabb om man kör daemonen!
<Barre> larsemil: vad menar du nu rå?
<larsemil> urxtv
<Barre> men vad menar du med att den går sjukt snabbt?
<larsemil> att få upp ett fönster. in a blink of an eye. Barre
<Barre> larsemil: ahh...
<Barre> larsemil: hade inte en aning om den, tackar!
<larsemil> Barre: i live to serve.
<larsemil> Barre: då blir den rejält snabb eller hur. :D
<Barre> larsemil: har inte testat, den är på min privata dator. Är på jobbet nu jue
<larsemil> Barre: kör du inte urxvt på den?
<Barre> larsemil: nope
<Barre> mn kanske ska göra det, när jag får ork och tid att göra förändringar på den :)
<larsemil> typ byta ut windows.
<Barre> larsemil: nope, får faktiskt göra LTS på datorn, alltså ubuntu..
<larsemil> \0/
<Barre> kan inte någon pinga mig så jag kan kicka mEck0 så hen kan fixa sin uppkoppling och inte fylla loggarna :)
<Barre> alltså pinga när mEck0 loggar inte nästa gång..
<Barre> eller... jag sätter en hilight...
<Barre> mEck0: ? där?
<HeMan> någon som har problem med att 16.10 får 100% iowait i flera minuter?
<Squarism> hej
<Spookan> Tjena!
<Squarism> någon som vill hjälpa mig med att verifiera en connection. Ska ha demo över nätet om 30 minuter
<Squarism> ?
<Squarism> ett webspel.. tar max 30 sekunder
<Squarism> Please? Det är inga afrika brev eller hacks.. helt vanlig webläsare med websockets
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-20
<Mathisen> god morgon
<Mathisen> så har en fråga...
 * Barre väntar med spänning
<Mathisen> behöver starta om en server via ssh MEN.. jag skulle behöva skippa att den frågar efter pass för krypteringen vid boot.. hur löser jag detta
<Mathisen> annars kommer den inte boota
 * Mathisen misstänker att det lättaste är att hoppa in i bilen och pendla de 30 - 40 min som behövs..
<andol> Mathisen: Jupp
<bamsefar> Så är det.
<Barre> Mathisen: http://serverfault.com/questions/398598/reboot-encrypted-system-remotely-without-password-query
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Har du ingen ipmi till servern?
<Mathisen> nope
<andol> Mathisen: De lösningar jag kan komma på är icke-triviala, och inga du vill försöka dig på ifall du inte har möjlighet att rädda situationen via en consol.
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Det är dags att fixa det kanske.
 * andol håller med bamsefar 
<Mathisen> lätt att va efter klock tydligen :).. ska ta tag i det.. dock startas denna server typ aldrig någonsin om..
<Mathisen> men just nu när det behövs är man ju inte där då..
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Ställ den här :)
 * larsemil kör hem några servrar till bamsefar.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag bor faktiskt inte på jobbet .P
<Barre> men jag vet att bamsefar hade ett helt rum med dataprylar hemma, så det skulle inte vara helt omöjligt
<andol> Fast i det rummet är väl bara Alphor och dylikt välkomna?
<Barre> mm, har för mig att jag såg en pdp 11 också, säker på att jag såg en HSG80
<bamsefar> Det är inte mina!
<bamsefar> Jag äger inte ens en dator längre!
<Barre> wut!
<bamsefar> Barre: Det har jag inte gjort på många år. :)
<HeMan> vi var tvugna att definiera vad en dator är innan jag kunde svara på hur många jag ägde
<HeMan> i mitt fall satte vi gränsen till att man kan koppla in den till en skärm
<HeMan> så min radio, telefon, TV, mina routrar eller arduinos räknades inte
<HeMan> trots att både radio, fast telefon och TV kör Linux
<Barre> Mathisen, bamsefar, andol : https://wiki.recompile.se/wiki/Mandos kanske kan vara nått?
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-21
<Hund> bamsefar: Vad fan har du? :D
<Hund> Mer än ett tråkigt liv.
<bamsefar> Hund: Va?
<Hund> bamsefar: Du sa att du inte har någon dator.
<bamsefar> Hund: Jag sa att jag inte äger någon dator.
<bamsefar> Det är skillnad.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Vem fan äger inte en dator? ;P
<bamsefar> Jag.
<Hund> LÃ¥nar du av jobbet eller?
 * andol har hört att bamsefar har ett nätverksuttag direkt i nacken.
<Barre> har twitter väldiga problem just nu?
<Hund> Barre: Yes
<Hund> DDoS
<Barre> *suck*
<Hund> Inte Twitter direkt, men uhm.. DNS-servern var det väl?
<Hund> Spotify med flera är drabbad.
<Barre> *suck* * 2
<andol> https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8
<Hund> Och nätverksuttag i nacken skulle inte förvåna mig ändå med alla biohacks nu för tiden.
<Barre> hur kommer det sig att libreoffice ser ut att köras via wine i win95 mode? (kör debian+i3wm, till vänster ser man thunar med gtk-temat jag kör)https://oc.rre.nu/index.php/s/6TLqsDffcGoVQcx
<Barre> och med vänster menar jag höger
<Hund> Barre: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LibreOffice#Theme
<Hund> Kanske något där?
<Barre> Hund: tackar, får kolla det sen. firefox temat jag vill köra ligger på github och det är nån jävel som pajjar min fredagskväll med en DDoS så jag inte kan testa nu...
<Hund> Ah.
<Hund> Jag kommer åt Github.
<Hund> Ska jag tanka hem det åt dig?
<Barre> Hund: grattis.. :)
<Barre> nej, jag dricker lite vin istället..
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag bloggar lite och dricker kaffe.
<Hund> MIn blogg hostas på Github.
<Barre> umm... kanske spela lite battlefield 1, men jag tror inte familjen uppskattar det
<Hund> Inte?
<Barre> dom tittar ju på TV, ska jag skicka dem i säng?  Jag testar
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Skicka ut dom!
<Hund> Spring dit och skrik att det brinner i huset eller något.
<Hund> Sedan låser du snabbt dörren.
<Barre> jag blev kraftigt nedröstad.. en kille och tre tjejer, jag har inte en chans
<Hund> Är det PC eller konsoll?
<Barre> konsol
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Har du ingen datorskärm eller något?
<Barre> orkar inte. måste välja sina strider =)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har beställt keycaps idag. :D
<Hund> Jag är sjukt förväntansfull.
<Barre> keycaps?
<Hund> Sådana som du hammar på nu. :)
<Hund> Tangenter.
<Barre> lösa tangenter?
<Hund> Yes?
<Hund> Jag är ju lite lös så. ;)
<Barre> meh! when nerds go bananas
<Hund> Jag är allergisk mot ABS-plast.
<Barre> ahhh..
<Hund> Keycapsen blir ju blank efter 15 min.
<Hund> Men som svensk är man ju mobbad och utstött när det kommer till urval, så det fick bli blanka. Vi får se hur det går. :P
<Barre> är det små "hattar" för tangenterna?
<Hund> Va?
<Barre> jag fattar inte vad du beställt, länka nu rå!!!!
<Hund> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blank-pbt-keycap
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Uh oh. The page you were looking for could not be found.
<Barre> ?
<Hund> oh
<Hund> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blank-pbt-keycaps?referer=CPRCE7
<Hund> SÃ¥?
<Barre> snyggt! påminner om Das Keyboard
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Barre> hojta till när du kört med det ett tag så man får höra vad du tycker om det
<Hund> Jag hade keycaps med PBT-innan på den gamla brädan. Dom hängde med i drygt 5 år.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> s/med/av
<Barre> grejt
<Hund> Det där gruppköpet går ut på söndag tror jag.
<Hund> Det kommer säkerligen ett nytt senare, men det kan dröja.
<Hund> Dock. Vad har du för tangentbord Barre?
<Hund> Dom där passar MX-brädor bara.
<Barre> Hund: kör mest på laptoppen. Lagom stort keyboard, behöver inte flytta fingrarna ofta
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det behöver inte jag heller med mitt. :)
<Hund> I princip allting är 'Vimifierat'.
<Hund> Eller, allt är nog det.
<Hund> Bortsett från GIMP.
<Hund> :P
<Barre> alltså, jag har ännu inte lärt mig jklm, måste ta tag i det
<Hund> jklm?
<Barre> du ser, vad jag trodde var vims flyttning av markör, använder piltangenterna
<Hund> hjkl. :)
<Barre> inte undra på att jag inte lärt mig
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Det är smidigt faktiskt.
<Hund> I början var det lite ovant, men man kom snabbt in i det.
<Barre> det är väl så. men det gick fantastiskt fort för mig att känna mig hemma och trygg i i3vm. vet inte varför jag inte testat det tidigare
<Hund> Det kör jag med också. :)
<Hund> Tiling är sjukt trevligt! Nu när man använt det i många år är vanliga stacking wm rätt jobbiga - på gott och ont.
<Barre> det jag älskar mest med i3 är att i3 inte syns, inte är ivägen och inte bråkar
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Och på mindre skärmar är det extra guld.
<Barre> exakt, men även på större skärmar då man får plats med mer på samma workspace \o/
<Hund> Absolut.
<Barre> bör säga att jag enbart kört i3 i några dagar..
<Barre> långt ifrån någon expert, men me like it alot
<Hund> Jag har ju 3st 24"-skärmar hemma. Där är det obetalbart smidigt! Jag har testat typ Xfwm, men det blir nästan brännmärken på mussmattan efter hur ofta den far fram och tillbaka.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Jag har använt det ett tag så är det något du undrar över så säg till!
<Barre> will do
<Hund> https://github.com/Hund/dotfiles
<Hund> Där har du min config om du vill spana på den. :)
<Barre> i källaren (min arbetsplats) har jag just 3st 24" skärmar. Ska så småningom installera i3 där också.
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Du kommer att bli frälst på nytt.
<Barre> Hund: snyggt, håller precis på med min egna dotfiles repository. Scripten är inte riktigt klara än
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Barre> men... jag kommer ju inte åt github... :(
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> 2 sek
<andol> Barre: Ser att GitHub nu har lagt till en alternativ uppsättning NS-servrar. Kan ev. hjälp ifall du rensar cachen på din lokala DNS-resolver.
<Barre> andol: tackar
<Hund> http://hastebin.com/zujuconeva.txt
<Hund> Annars har du den där.
<Barre> Hund: tackar... (själv har jag valt att sätta namnen på workspace som variabler, och använda  awsome font ikoner för  standard workspacees , här är min config (långt ifrån klart) http://paste.debian.net/885644/
<Hund> Ah! Det brukar kunna vara snyggt. :)
<Barre> Hund: kolla längst ner till vänster i screenshot https://oc.rre.nu/index.php/s/6TLqsDffcGoVQcx
<Barre> ssh bobba.rre.nu
<Barre> :/
<Hund> Tjusigt. :)
<Hund> huh?
<andol> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bobba.rre.nu: Name or service not known
<Barre> det är min lokala dns-server, jag har två. bobba och fett
<Hund> Ah
<Barre> jag är medveten om att jag stavat fel på boba, men det är den svenska bobba-fett jag tänker på :)
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Vem är det?
<Barre> min dns-server :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> jo
<Hund> Men the Bobba-fett?
<Hund> :P
<Barre> andol: nu fungerar det, tackar \o/
<Barre> Hund: bara en felstavning och en bortförklaring
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag är sugen på en ny domän som är kort.
<Hund> Men svårt att komma på något när man hade noll fantasi.
<Barre> jag skaffade rre.nu för några år sen
<Barre> bara för att få mailadress b@rre.nu
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Sött
<andol> Barre: bitte
<Barre> nej, nu tar batteriet slut.. cheers
<Hund> Haje!
 * andol passar på att tipsa om http://blog.easydns.org/2010/08/19/dos-attacks-and-dns-how-to-stay-up-if-your-dns-provider-goes-down/
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-16
<propus> god morgon!
<Laban> morrn!
<propus> läget?
<Laban> Jo det är fint tycker jag.
<Laban> Själv då?
<propus> jo tack det rullar på =)
<Mathisen> Kaffe!!!!!
<Hund>  Kaffe är livet.
<propus> svensson tjack :D
<Hund> haha
<propus> :D
<bittin> Ubuntu ISO testing i #ubuntu-on-air och #ubuntu-meeting inför 17.10 nu ikväll
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-17
<Hund> Barre: Lär man köpa ny router nu?
<Hund> :(
<Hund> Visst, jag kan ju slå av Wifi på den, men mitt datapaket på 2GB lär ju ta slut rätt snabbt då. :P
<Hund> Slå av Wifi på routern och datapaketet på telefonen*
<andol> Vad jag har försått, och det här är något man vill dubbelkolla, så är det främst klientsidan (datorn, mobilen, etc) som behöver patchas.
<Hund> andol: Ah!
<Hund> LineageOS har patchat det idag.
<Hund> :)
<andol> Å andra sidan innehåller ju de flesta hemmarouters såpass många andra opatachade sårbarheter, så allt finns det ursäkter att slänga dem :-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har tänkt ersätta den med något annat ganska länge nu, men man är ju lite dumsnål.
<andol> Framförallt så kan man vara intresserad utav den dnsmasq ens hemmarouter ev. kör.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det ska kollas upp.
<Barre> Hund: det räcker ju med att uppdatera firmware/mjukvara för att återställa, samt kör du krypterat (ssl, ssh) och 2f auth så är du ju säker ändå
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Min router är ruskigt gammal.
<Hund> Senaste versionen av dd-wrt verkar vara från 2004. :P
<Hund> 2014
<Barre> det var ingen liten felmarginal du specar på den åldern.... :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har inte accepterat att jag börjar bli gammal och jag lever i dåtiden.
<Barre> =)
<sptnx> .isdown mekonomen.se
<sptnx> .isup mekonomen.se
<sptnx> .whatsup
<Hund> lol
<sptnx> :D
<Hund> Hur går det? :P
<sptnx> inte bara fel windows, fel irssi
<sptnx> går inte alls bra
<sptnx> tänkte beställa från mekonomen
<sptnx> men den vill inte
<Hund> Ah
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-19
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Allt väl?
<Barre> jovars, själv?
<Hund> Jodå, jag ska väl inte klaga.
<Hund> Jag kunde ha varit utan Internet och kaffe.
<Barre> jo, det kan ALLTID vara värre och det ALDRIG försent att ge upp. Två deviser jag lever efter.
<Barre> + Man kan alltid trösta sig med att imorgon är det sämre
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Hund> Vad har du för dig då? Jobb eller?
<Zooklubba> Life's a bitch and then you die
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Hund: jo, tydligen hade min VMWare workstation licens time-bombat idag och jag måste köra ett windowsprogram, har tillbringat förmiddagen till att migrera vmdk->vdi och kör nu i virtualbox istället, så nu måste jag återaktivera windowsskiten igen, så det blir till att jobba kväll :(
<Hund> Oj då.
<Hund> Universummet hittar alltid något sätt att jäklas med en.
<Barre> Jupps, fast imorgon är det värre, det är alltid en liten tröst
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Vad har Zooklubba för sig då?
<Zooklubba> knegar
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-20
<coffe> Hej, För en lab behöver jag en massa hostar som kör docker.. har dock bara 2 fysika maskiner.. så tänkte köra någon form av virt på dom , någon som har något tips ?
<Barre> coffe: virtualbox, finns redan integration med virtualboxk och docker-machine kommandot, automatisk provisionering av boot2docker image.
<Barre> coffe: https://docs.docker.com/machine/
<coffe> Barre,  kan man köra det på ej grafiska maskiner  ?
<Barre> coffe: ja
<coffe> Barre,  tack för tipset :)
 * andol gör en mental notering om vem han ska ställa alla sina Docker-frågor till :-)
<coffe> Barre,  https://github.com/boot2docker/boot2docker <--- dennna du anv ?
<Barre> coffe: om du använder dockers extra kommado docker-machine som jag länkade till så sköts allt automagiskt: docker-machine create --driver virtualbox node-01
<Barre> då kommer docker-machine att skapa en vm som heter node-01, ladda ner den senaste boot2docker imagen och sen start maskinen. Den kommer också skapa ssh-nycklar som gör aatt du kan logga in i maskinen.
<Barre> coffe: lista vilka vm som finns med, docker-machine ls
<Barre> docker-machine stop node-01 är rätt självförklarande
<Barre> docker-machine start node-01 också
<Barre> docker-machine ssh node-01 loggar in i maskinen med rätt nyckar.
<coffe> Barre,  precis vad jag behöver
<Barre> vill du köra docker-kommandon på från din host som exekveras i din vm måste du sätta rätt enviroment variabler, detta kan också docker-machine hjälpa dig med
<Barre> eval "$(docker-machine env node-01)"
<Barre> sen kör du direkt från hosten, docker ps
<Barre> så listas vilka containers som körs i vm node-01
<Barre> sen är det "vanliga" virtualbox vm's, behöver du lägga till RAM, NIC eller andra prylar så kan du manipulera VM med VBoxManage kommandot
<Barre> coffe: sen när det är dags att gå i produktion så behöver du bara ändra drivern till oneview och köpa HPE hårdvara så provisioneras fysisk hårdvara istället för vm:s ;P
<Barre> docker-machine create --driver oneview node-01
<bamsefar> --driver glesys funkar också. ;)
<coffe> har man lite att leka med nu då :)
<Barre> bamsefar: gör det? så duktiga ni är :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Eller hur :)
<bamsefar> Barre: https://github.com/glesys/docker-machine-driver-glesys
<Barre> bamsefar: snyggt!  men jag antar att det är en VM och inte bare-metal som provisioneras?
<bamsefar> Barre: Så är det.
 * Barre vinner
<Barre> :PP
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur går det för moonshot?
<Barre> bamsefar: har inte hunnit jobba med den så mycket, rackad och klar. Men mjukvaran som skall på släpps inte förens den 26/10 så jag prioriterar inte det ännu :)
<bamsefar> Ok :)
<Barre> såg desutom att max antal noder i den versionen är 24, mina 45 moonshot noder får lov att bli två kluster
<bamsefar> Okej, vad är det du ska köra på dem?
<Barre> CaaSP https://www.suse.com/betaprogram/caasp-beta/  fast inte beta
<bamsefar> kass plattform?
<Mathisen> moonshot ?
 * Mathisen är nyfiken
<Barre> Mathisen: https://twitter.com/BarreGargamel/status/918820309150633984  https://www.hpe.com/us/en/servers/moonshot.html
<Mathisen> vilka prylar..
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-22
<Barre> Hund: min i3 vägrar att starta med svensk keyboard layout, måste starta en terminal och köra 'setxkbmap -layout se' manuellt, hilfe bitte :/
<Hund> Barre: Ah.
<Hund> setxkbmap se räcker. :)
<Hund> När man kör en skrivbordsmiljö brukar de alltid ha någon daemon som sköter det åt en. Men i3 är ju bara en fönsterhanterare. Jag har den fnutten i min ~/.i3/autostart. :)
<Barre> men det fungerar inte :(
<Hund> Barre: Vad fungerar inte?
<Barre> att köra setxkbmap i i3 config, den ställer om det till engelska ialla fall, gissar att det är nått med gnome3 som också är installerat som spökar. skall ändå installera om
<Hund> I din config? Vad menar du då?
<Barre> att exekvera setxkbmap automatiskt i i3 config, vad är det du inte förstår :)
<Hund> Det kan man ju undra över. :D
<Hund> Jag har aldrig tänkt på att det går, men jag inser det nu när jag kollade raden för min autostartfil. ;P
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Hur loggar du in?
<Hund> Via en sådan display manager?
<Barre> freaking gdm, men jag skall använda lightdm nu (efter ominstallation)
<Hund> Jag kör utan. :)
<Hund> Jag ser nu att det är där jag har layouten också. :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> https://dpaste.de/k76m
<Barre> är det din autostart?
<Hund> Nä
<Hund> .xinitrc
<Barre> ahh
<Hund> Men men det är via den där vägen jag startar X.
<Hund> Jag tänkte att du kan ju testa det och utesluta om det är det som är problemet eller inte.
<Hund> Känner någon till något bra sätt att dumpa en läsbar version av en webbsida i terminalen? Typ som rdr, fast då gärna utan beroenden som Node.js. :/
<bamsefar> lynx?
<Hund> Mja, den visar ju allt.
<Hund> rdr strippar allt utom innehållet.
